# ONE WORLD (from Flickr daily) - one photo per person per day



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Friday 21 june 2013*

Hong Kong sunset


Hong Kong sunset di Vasilis Tsikkinis, su Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Saturday, June 22nd, 2013*


Enjoying the Sunset by icemanphotos, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Saturday, June 22nd, 2013*

Rapa delta, Lapland, Sweden (old picture)


Rapa River Valley, Sarek National Park par Johan Assarsson, sur Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Saturday 22 june 2013*

Myanmar


Myanmar di luca marella, su Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Sunday, June 23rd, 2013*

*Amsterdam*, The Netherlands :



Amsterdam , bycycle with child by António Alfarroba, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Sunday 23 june 2013*

Benni @ devastated forest of Steinfleck-berg (Bavarian Forest), Germany


Benni 520 di Joerg Marx, su Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/joergmarx/9062874218/


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Monday, June 24th, 2013*

*Florence*, Tuscany, Italy:



Atardecer en Florencia. by orojose, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Monday, June 24, 2013*

Emergency Clinic in Malmö, Sweden:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9080783854/in/set-72157633903362098/


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Girls at the beach, 1942 in Chicago. 









Charles W. Cushman Photograph Collection


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^^ *flickr *photos please


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Monday 24 june 2013*

Laxárgljúfur, Iceland


Laxárgljúfur di th.egilson, su Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Monday, June 24th, 2013*

Bemersyde, Scotland, United Kingdom


The Eildons From Scott's View, Scottish Borders by iainmac2, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Tuesday, June 25th, 2013*

*Santiago de la Ribera*, Murcia, Spain :



La puerta blanca III by escribirconlacabeza, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Tuesday, June 25th, 2013*

Happo-One, Taiwan


白馬連峰＆八方池 by yamabuki***, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Tuesday 25 june 2013*

Photographers @ Coney Island, NYC


coney island mermaid parade nyc 2013 di pspyro2009, su Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Wednesday, June 26th, 2013*

*Nagahama*, Shiga Prefecture, Japan :



snow sounds by StephenCairns, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Wednesday, June 26, 2013*


Epcot: Torii Gate / Japan by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Wednesday, June 26, 2013*


Thailand by Stephen Walford Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Wednesday, June 26, 2013*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9132981875/in/photostream/


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Thursday 27 june 2013*

Hong Kong


Speed di [~Bryan~], su Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Thursday, July 11th, 2013*


*Taj Mahal, Agra, Uttar Pradesh, India*


photo by Mouku, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Thursday, July 11th, 2013*

*Chicago, Illinois, USA*


Skyline From Museum Campus by clarsonx, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Thursday, July 11th, 2013*

Yosemite National Park, USA





Spectacle by Benji P. Photo, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Thursday 11 july 2013*

Shenzhen Bay, China


Shenzhen Bay Sunrise di arjalvaran, su Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^^ What a skyline (and that was still incomplete :nuts: ) :shocked:


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

_moved_


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Thursday, July 11th, 2013*

*Thurne*, Norfolk, United Kingdom


Thurne drainage mill #Explored 11/7/13 by fulham phil, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Friday July 12th 2013*

Lake in Indiana, USA




Golden Waters by Tom Gill., on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Friday, July 12, 2013*


Sky and Canyon par mojo2u, sur Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Friday, July 12, 2013*



*Kapaleeshwarar Temple, Chennai, Tamil Nadu, India*



photo by Mouku, on Flickr
​


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Friday 12 july 2013*

Ebor Falls, New South Wales, Australia


Ebor Falls ........ di John Finnan, su Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Friday, July 12th, 2013*

*Clachaig*, Scotland, United Kingdom


Avenue of Giant Redwoods, Benmore Gardens by Bathsheba 1 (catching up), on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Friday, July 12th, 2013*

*Cathedral of Saint Cecilia*, Albi, France



Cordes sur ciel dans le Tarn village Val doise urbain par markhamwong, sur Flickr


----------



## Joice0703 (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm interested in seeing a good scenery.And now I want to change my computer wallpaper.....


----------



## Deepakanox (Jun 25, 2013)

Nice beaches, nice town planing, and of course nice scenery too.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Friday, July 12th, 2013*

*Goðafoss, Iceland*


Goðafoss by aevarg, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Saturday, July 13th, 2013*

*Vernazza, Italy*


Vernazza by Marko Stavric, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Saturday, July 13th, 2013*


*School Kids Racing Back Home, Kyoto, Japan*



Racing Home by Mark Griffith, on Flickr​


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Saturday 13 july 2013*

Barcelona, SP


Barcelona a sus pies di xavi talleda, su Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Saturday, July 13th, 2013*

*San Diego*, California , United States


San Diego View by mojo2u, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Thursday 18 july 2013*

Sipadan, Malaysia


Ai Futaki with the chevron barracuda di Jason Isley, su Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Thursday 18 july 2013*


*Giza Pyramid, Egypt*



Dawn caravans by kinoh, on Flickr
​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Thursday, July 18th, 2013*

*São José dos Campos*, São Paulo, Brazil


banhado by thorpetowers, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Thursday, July 18th, 2013*

*The Palouse, Washington, USA*









Source


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Thursday 18 july 2013*

Amber Fort, India



A view of the area adjacent to Amber Fort by i2n2, on Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Thursday 18 july - 2013*

Fog slowly capturing the small town of *Ivanec*, *Croatia*


Photo by Zoran Stanko por HumanTheme.com, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Friday, July 19th, 2013*

*Ballachulish, Scotland, UK*


BECAUSE IT'S THERE by kenny barker, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Friday 19 july 2013*

Toledo, SP


ACUARELAS DE TOLEDO/WATERCOLOR OF TOLEDO di © ✿OLAYA✿ (◠‿◠), su Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Friday, July 19th, 2013*


*Penang (Chinese:槟城), Malaysia*



A Trip to Malaysia by 津, on Flickr
​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Friday, July 19th, 2013 | 1st anniversary of myself as a SSC member*

*New Hope*, West Virginia, United States


lightning by Boy Scouts of America, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Friday 19th July 2013*

Lamayuru Monastery, Ladakh region (bordering Tibet), India


Lamayuru Monastery by LizzieShepherd, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Saturday, July 20th, 2013*

*London*, United Kingdom


"There is nothing more musical than a sunset" by Chic*ka, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Saturday, July 20th, 2013*


*Bromo Tengger Semeru National Park*, East Java, Indonesia



Bromo Tengger semaru by Paul Cowell, on Flickr
​


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Saturday 20 july 2013*

Mt. Adams, Washington, USA


Always in Second Place di PatT&5, su Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Saturday 20th July 2013*

Shanghai, China



Walking By The Bund by lwtt93, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Sunday 21 july 2013*

Qinghay, CN 


Yushu Mani Shi Cheng I di ⓨⓥⓔⓢ, su Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Sunday, July 21st, 2013*

*Mont Saint Michel*, France


Mont Saint Michel, France by sven483, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Monday 22 july 2013*

Marina Bay East, Singapore


Marina Bay East di astrowym, su Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Monday 22 July*

Hoover Dam, USA



Top View DSC_1791.Explored by Ilona, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tuesday 23 july 2013*


*Berlin*, Deutschland, EU


Berlin 38°C by spreephoto.de, on Flickr​


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Tuesday 23 july 2013*

Taipei, Taiwan


Sunset of Taipei [Explore] di aelx911, su Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Thursday 25 july 2013*

Lisbon, Portugal


Irresistible Moment di CResende, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@little universe: Nude photos or almost nude photos are not allowed.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Thursday 25 July 2013*



 


An innocent (naked) Tibetan rodent was caught at the foot of the *Tanggula Mountains / 唐古拉山*, Qinghai Province, NW China










Qinghai, China by distantpeak, on Flickr
​


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Salburua Natural Reserve, Vitoria-Gasteiz, Alava Province, Basque Country, Spain.*


by ariel7515, on Fotki


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunday 28 July 2013*


A *Zen Garden / 枯山水* in Kyoto, Japan



20130515_0066.jpg by Alexandre Kuma, on Flickr
​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Monday, July 29th, 2013*

[*Unknown Precise Location*], Norway


Morning glow by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Tuesady 30 july 2013*

Venice, IT


Beautiful Venice di PeterYoung1, su Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tuesady 30 july 2013*

"Seventeen Mile Drive" in California, USA



Lone Cyprus by Bachspics, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Tuesday, July 30th, 2013*

*Mont Saint Michel*, Lower Normandy, France


Mont Saint Michel by J P | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Opera house by Chaiwat lee, on Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Tuesday, July 30th - 2013*

Village of *Vallibona* at night - *Spain*


Vallibona de noche por Carlos Pablo Contreras, no Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Wednesday, July 31st, 2013*

[Unknown Precise Location] bash


Beavertail by Laura Travels, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Thursday, August 1st, 2013*

*Ølberg*, Norway


Sea of plasma II by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Thursday, August 1st, 2013*


*The Big Apple*, The Uncle Sam (U.S.) 



Untitled by briandilg, on Flickr

​


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Thursday, August 1st - 2013*

Autumn and its strong colors, *Canada*


Autumn Ride ! por Ming chai, no Flickr


----------



## The-s (Mar 25, 2012)

^^

:cheers:


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Friday, August 2nd, 2013*

*Ølberg*, Norway


The harbour II by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Saturday, August 3rd, 2013*

*Hauglandssenteret, Flekke*, Sogn og Fjordane, Norway.


Sunset at Hauglandsenteret by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Sunday, August 4th, 2013*

*The Matterhorn*, Gornergrat, Valais Canton, Switzerland


Perseids Shower by Tobias Knoch, on Flickr


----------



## The-s (Mar 25, 2012)

*Morocco*

Gorgeous photos in this Thread, thanks for the share.

*Ain Vitel, Ifrane, Morocco*


Ain Vitel par The-s, sur Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Monday, August 5th, 2013*

*Keefer Lake*, Ontario, Canada


"Rage, rage against the dying of the light ... " by Canadapt, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Tuesday, August 6th, 2013*

*Kentfield*, California, the United States


Beyond the Trees by Kevin MacLeod (unranged.com), on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Wednesday, August 7th, 2013*

*Prestkompur*, Grímsey Island, [North ]Iceland


live love by hkvam, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Thursday, August 8th, 2013*

*London*, the United Kingdom


Battle of Britain Memorial Flight Lancaster over London by Defence Images, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Friday, August 9th, 2013*

[*Unknown Precise Location*], United States


A Morning Walk by Laura Travels, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Saturday, August 10th, 2013*


*Ömnögovi Province*, Mongolia










Resting by WhoShotChris, on Flickr	

​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Saturday, August 10th, 2013*

*Trollstigen*, Møre og Romsdal, Norway


Trollstigen by Youronas, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Sunday, August 11th, 2013*

*Ruskie*, Scotland, the United Kingdom


THE OTHER SIDE by kenny barker, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Monday, August 12th, 2013*

[*Unknown Precise location*]


The Quiet Song Of Memories I Don't Have by Lotus Carroll, on Flickr


----------



## ChazTumbelaka (Jun 17, 2011)

Tomohon, North Celebes, Indonesia


Natural HDR - Mount Lokon by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Tuesday, August 12th, 2013*

*Jasper*, Alberta, Canada


Patricia Symmetry by PhotoToasty, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Tuesday, August 13th, 2013*


Curious Monster Salmon by Fish as art, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Wednesday, August 14th, 2013*

*Oregon Coast*, Oregon, United States


Haystack Rock Twilight by Dan Mihai, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Srednjebosanski Canton*, Federation of Bosnia and Hercegovina, Bosnia and Hercegovina


Velocity by Michal Sleczek, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Thursday, August 15th, 2013*


*MoMA*, The Big Apple, The Uncle Sam 



New York (MoMA) by Witold Riedel, on Flickr
​


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Thursday, 15 august 2013*

Venice, IT


Approaching Rialto Bridge di pe_ha45, su Flickr


----------



## The-s (Mar 25, 2012)

*Ennakhla dam - Tetouan, Morocco*


*Tetouan, Morocco*
_Ennakhla_ dam, Located in The northern part of the country. 


Ennakhla dam - Tetouan, Morocco par Nas.Be, sur Flickr
​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Friday, August 16th, 2013*

*Lesconil*, Finistère, Brittany, France


Plage de Kersauz by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Saturday, August 17th, 2013*

*Mount Karamatsu*, Nagano Prefecture, Japan


A red sea by Yoshia-Y, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Sunday, August 18th, 2013*

*Salzburg*, Austria


Salzburger Träume by Martin Fischhaber-away, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunday, August 18th, 2013*


*New Delhi*, India


Small vastness (Red Fort) by Dada Kaládharánanda, on Flickr
​


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney*, Australia


moon-rise over the harbour by Luke Tscharke, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Monday, August 19th, 2013*

*Hammarö*, Värmland, Sweden


Hammarö sydspets II [Explored, 2013-08-18] by Captured by Mr. Lehnecke | www.ml-foto.se, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Tuesday, August 20th, 2013*

*Presqu'ile De Crozon, *Finistère, Brittany, France


Pointe de Pen-Hir by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tuesday, August 20th, 2013*


*Daisetsuzan National Park / 大雪山国立公園*, Hokkaido, Japan









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dannie_tj/5217911134/sizes/l/in/photostream/
​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Wednesday, August 21st, 2013*

*[near?] Page*, Arizona, the United States


Horseshoe Bend by Lee's Dynasty (Im Back!), on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Thursday, August 22nd, 2013*

*Hammarö*, Värmland, Sweden


Hammarö sydspets III [Explored, 2013-08-21] by Captured by Mr. Lehnecke | www.ml-foto.se, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, August 22nd, 2013*

*Emirates 777 with skyline of Dubai in the background (Dubai), U.A.E.*

Emirates 777 with skyline of Dubai in the background by Janosch1900, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Thursday, August 22nd, 2013*


*Sunrise from 9000m*, Above Mother Earth, Solar System, Milky Way, The Universe 










Sunrise from 9000m by Phil_NZ, on Flickr
​


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Thursday 22 august 2013*

Te Anau, NZ


Far from Home di rubberducky_me, su Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

oops, edit


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Friday, August 23rd, 2013*

*[Unknown Precise Location]*, Namibia


The Almighty Defender by timcorbin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, August 23rd, 2013*

*La Defense skyline, Paris (France)*

Paris Classique la Défense by Henri Aubron, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

_Quick reminder here _:

*Please read the first post of this thread to see the 'posting rules' of this thread.*


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Saturday, August 24th, 2013*

*Vila do Bispo*, Faro, Portugal


return to the cave by António Alfarroba, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Saturday, August 24th, 2013*


*San Miguel de Allende*, Mexico


Jacarandas in Bloom_2 by daya_devi, on Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, August 24th, 2013*

*Barceloneta beach, Barcelona (Spain)*

Barceloneta beach by damographya, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Campbell Swamp, Lake Wyangan, Australia*


Campbell Swamp, Lake Wyangan. Griffith by Da-Ka, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Sunday, August 25th, 2013*

*Baden*, Aargau Canton, Switzerland


Morning by ceca67, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Friday, September 6th, 2013*

*Detroit*, Michigan, United States


Compelling by Sandra Herber, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Friday, September 6th, 2013*


*Phulangka*, Phayao Province, Northern Thailand


Phulangka by Anan Charoenkal, on Flickr
​


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Saturday, September 7th, 2013*

*East Rift Valley*
Location: Taiwan


花東縱谷 by Isaac Aaron, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Saturday, September 7th, 2013*

*Hamnoy*, Norway


Hamnoy Norway by peterspencer49, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*back to Thursday 05 september 2013 *

Bohinj Lake - Slovenia


Bohinj Lake - Church of Saint John (Sveti Janez) (Explored) di stastie, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, September 7th, 2013*

*Château de Grignan, Drôme (France)*

Château de Grignan by Lomyre, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Sunday, September 8th, 2013*

*Castelluccio di Norcia*, Umbria, Italy


Castelluccio di Norcia by vanto5, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, September 8th, 2013*

*Island of Malta (background) and Comino island from Gozo (Malta)*

The view from Nadur: Ghajnsielem in Gozo with Comino Island in the centre and Malta in the background. by leslievella64, on Flickr


----------



## ChazTumbelaka (Jun 17, 2011)

*Balikpapan - East Borneo, Indonesia*


Balikpapan Coast Sunset by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Monday, September 9th, 2013*

*Albercutx*, Balearic Islands, Spain


Mirador del Mal Pas Sunset Session by _flowtation, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Tuesday, September 10th, 2013*

*Barden*, England, the United Kingdom


Bad Place to Lose Your Car Keys by jasontheaker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, September 10th, 2013*

*Brantome, Dordogne (France)*

Brantome by Glasson52, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Wednesday, September 11th 2013*

*Lake Illawarra Tree*
Location: Windang, Wollongong, State of New South Wales, Australia


Lake Illawarra Tree by stevoarnold, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Wednesday, September 11th, 2013 | 9/11*

*Ilkley*, England, the United Kingdom


Virtual Mast by jasontheaker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, September 11th, 2013 (9/11)*

*New York City, U.S.A.*

Red sky at night, photographer's delight by LermanPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Thursday, September 12th, 2013*

*Worthington Glacier - Valdez *- Alaska, the United States


Worthington Glacier - Valdez, Alaska by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Friday, September 13th, 2013 / DELAYED from originally 3 p.m. UTC +8*

/* D E L A Y E D *from originally at 3 p.m. UTC +8

*Waterton National Park*, Alberta, Canada


Moonrise by hey ~ it's me lea, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Saturday, September 14th, 2013*

*San Fransisco*, California, the United States


Untitled by cr8visions - Robert Boisson, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Saturday 14 september 2013*

Taipei, Taiwan


2013_08_12_1DX_2118 di chenning.Sung.宋晨寧 @ TAIWAN, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, September 14th, 2013*

*Venedig (Venice), Italy*

Venedig - Blick vom Campanile by Alois Staudacher, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Saturday, September 21st, 2013*

*Goðafoss*, North Iceland, Iceland


Goðafoss II by Snorri Gunnarsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, September 21st, 2013*

*Ipanema beach, Rio de Janeiro (Brazil)*

Dois Irmãos & Pedra da Gávea by moacirdsp, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunday, September 22st, 2013*



*Kai islands*, Maluku province, Indonesia



Kai island by BONGg2013, on Flickr
​


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Statue in Monte Carlo.


. by ardues2013, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Sunday, September 22nd, 2013*

[Unknown Precise Location] - *Germany*


Clouded by generalstussner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, September 22st, 2013*

*Moscow, Russia*

Moscow Kremlin by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Monday, September 23rd, 2013*

*Solbergmoen*, Buskerud Fylke, Norway


September Morning II by B.AA.S., on Flickr


----------



## krkseg1ops (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow, last picture is amazing.


----------



## superqualicast (Sep 6, 2013)

Superb snaps.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, September 23rd, 2013*

*Mauna Kea, Big island (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*

Sunset at the Mauna Kea Summit 13,792 Ft ASL (4205 meters) by lhg_11 (Way behind and trying to catch up), on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Tuesday, September 24th, 2013*

*Fort Rock*, Oregon, the United States


Fort Rock, Ore. by Button2PushButtons, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Wednesday 25 september 2013*

Guimarães, Portugal


Guimarães di Morsar, su Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Wednesday, September 25th, 2013*

[*Unknown Precise Location*]


Before the day ends by steinliland, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Thursday, September 26th, 2013*

*Manarola*, Liguria, Italy


. by joannablu kitchener, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Friday 27 september 2013*

Pyrenees, SP


Perdida di inaxiotejerina, su Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Friday, September 27th, 2013*

*Val d'Orcia*, Tuscany, Italy


Tuscany morning mood by Giuseppe Toscano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, September 27th, 2013*

*Ajaccio, Corse-du-Sud (France)*

Ajaccio by Travel around Spain, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Saturday, September 28th, 2013*

*Paris*, France


la visite by paolobarzman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, September 28th, 2013*

*Tower bridge, London (U.K.)*

Tower Bridge by Todd.nix, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Sunday, September 29th, 2013*

*Aberdour*, Scotland, the United Kingdom


Being there by kenny barker, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, September 29th, 2013*

*Oia, Santorini island (Cyclades, Greece)*

Oia - Santorini (Thira), Greece by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Monday, September 30th, 2013*

*Tracy's Arm*, Alaska, the United States


Alaska by Tasha Maríe, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Tuesday, October 1st, 2013*

*Raja Ampat*, West Papua, Indonesia


Raja Ampat by Hengki Koentjoro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, October 1st, 2013*

*Vilnius, Lithuania*

Vilnius at golden hour by Norbert Durko, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Wednesday, October 2nd, 2013*

*Two Bridges*, England, the United Kingdom


Uncanny by Duncan George, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, October 2nd, 2013*

*Alpe d'Huez, Isère (France)*

Alpes d'Huez 012 by Nothink_, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Thursday, October 3rd, 2013*

*Kinlochard*, Scotland, the United Kingdom​

Reflections on a foggy canvas by PeterYoung1, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Friday, October 4th, 2013*

*The Canadian Rockies*, Canada


Where the Rocks and Sky Meet by benalesh1985, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Saturday 5 october 2013*

Iceland


Glacier Lagoon di terri-t, su Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Saturday, October 5th, 2013*

[*Unknown Precise Location*], Scotland, the United Kingdom


A Canvas of Reflections by PeterYoung1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, October 5th, 2013*

*Stockholm, Sweden*

Skeppsholmen and 3-Masted Sailing Ship, af Chapman by stevebfotos, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Sunday, October 6th, 2013*

*Keefer Lake*, Ontario, Canada


'Morning's chores ... ' by Canadapt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, October 6th, 2013*

*Toronto, Canada*

Untitled by alanadehaan, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Monday, October 7th, 2013*

[*Unknown Precise Location*]


Untitled by nikolinelr, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Monday, October 7th, 2013*


*Guishan Island near the city of Yilan (Chinese: 宜蘭龜山島), *Taiwan



DSC_1875 by Pai Shih, on Flickr

​


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Tuesday 08 october 2013*

Shanghai, China


Bright Night di Brady Fang, su Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Tuesday, October 8th, 2013*

[*Unknown Precise Location*], Vietnam


Pre-wedding Binh Nguyen & Quyen Dinh by Mr. dEvEn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, October 8th, 2013*

*Hanalei bay, Kauai (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*

After The Storm by Lace Photos www.lacephotos.com, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Wednesday, October 9th, 2013*

[*Unknown Precise Location*], Italy


Raggi del mattino by Massimo Feliziani, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Thursday, October 10th, 2013*

*Faro*, Portugal


wooden planks ... [explored] by David Kracht, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, November 30th, 2013*

*Athens, Greece*

113 Olympian Zeus by colinemcbride, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, December 1st, 2013*

*Port of Nice, Alpes-Maritimes (France)*

NICE by judju75, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, December 2nd, 2013*

*Dubai at dusk, U.A.E.*

Sunset over Dubai by www.garymcgovern.net, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, December 3rd, 2013*

*Venice - Venezia, Italy*

Venice, Italy by Fandrade, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Wednesday, 4th December, 2013 - SALAMANCA, SPAIN*

*Illuminati*



illuminati por Walimai.photo, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, December 4th, 2013*

*Statue of Great Alexander, town of Giannitsa (Macedonia reg., Greece)*

M.Alexandros giannitsa pella greece by alexito1992, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, December 5th, 2013*

*Paris, France*

Paris from Belleville by Maud77, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Friday, 6th December, 2013 - SANTA MARINA, LOREDO <CANTABRIA>, SPAIN*


2838DSC por Rafael González de Riancho (Lunada) / Rafa Rianch, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, December 6th, 2013*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

Amazing Rio by Juan Carlos Ruiz by laksass3, on Flickr


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Awsome pics, christos! :cheers:
I like your choises! :yes:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, December 7th, 2013*

*Berlin, Germany*

skyline_berlin by LottaKoenigin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, December 8th, 2013*

*Valletta, Malta*

Malta - Il porto La Valletta by Fabrizio Fusari, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*GOLD COAST | AUSTRALIA*


Imagine by Pawel Papis Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Monday, 9th December, 2013 - ALACANT/ALICANTE, SPAIN*


Nightlife II por faranorclarke, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, December 10th, 2013*

*London, U.K.*

View from the Shard_53.jpg by Phil_Bird, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, December 12th, 2013*

*Dubai, U.A.E.*

Flight of Honour... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Iguana*



Iguana by Cristóbal Alvarado Minic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, December 14th, 2013*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

Ipanema Beach, Rio de Janeiro by Jeferson Felix D., on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Saturday 14 december 2013*

Patiala, India



Candles, Patiala di Marji Lang, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, December 15th, 2013*

*Singapore city, Singapore*

Chinatown (Singapore) by elbmarcs., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, January 8th, 2014*


*village de Marpha, Nepal*


Nepal Annapurpa - Mustang région culture pommes village de Marpha by Jeanne Menjoulet & Cie, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Wednesday, January 8th, 2014*

[*Unknown Precise Location*]


A lifeless cold winter day by HOWLD, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Wednesday, January 8th, 2014*

*Skógafoss, Skógar, Iceland*


Skogafoss by TomNC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, January 8th, 2014*

*Piraeus old railway, Athens (Greece)*

Greece Piraeus old railway by lefteriskekos, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Thursday, January 9th, 2014*

[*Unknown Precise Location*]


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, January 9th, 2014*

*Caiman in a river Apure, Venezuela*










http://flic.kr/p/8VWNoK


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Thursday, January 9th, 2014*

*[Unknown Precise Location], Mallorca, Spain*


Remembering Summer by _flowtation, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, January 9th, 2014*

*Venice - Venezia, Italy*

Venice On the fog by Maurizio51 Rewinds, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Friday, January 10th, 2013*

*Hong Kong*, P.R. China


Connaught Road - HK v2 by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Friday, 10th January, 2014 - CIRAUQUI/ZIRAUKI, NAVARRA/NAFARROA COMMUNITY, SPAIN*

*Cirauqui - Iglesia de San Román (Cirauqui - San Roman Church)
*


Cirauqui - Iglesia de San Román por Martin M. Miles, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, January 10th, 2014*

*Rice art plantation in Japan *

Rice Art in Japan. © Glenn E Waters. 2013. Over 2,000 visits to this photo. by Glenn Waters ぐれんin Japan., on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Friday, January 10th, 2014*

*Madeira Walk, Ramsgate, United Kingdom* 


Madeira Walk Waterfall, Ramsgate by LeePellingPhotography.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, January 10th, 2014*

*Ko'olau mountain in Oahu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*

After the Storm - Clouds on the Pali by Julie Thurston, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Saturday, January 11th, 2013*

*Helsinki*, Southern Finland, Finland


After sunrise 140803 by PeteHuu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, January 11th, 2014*

*Ancient Olympia, Peloponnese (Greece)*

Ancient Olympia by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, January 11th, 2014*


*Space Station Kouru - French Guiana*

169984007 by m.sneft, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Saturday, January 11th, 2014*

*Torres del Paine, Patagonia, Chile* 


Torres del Paine Sunrise by glness, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Sunday, January 12th, 2013*

*Cléder*, Finistère, Brittany, France


Golden Sunset II by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Sunday, January 12th, 2014*

*Göreme, Cappadocia, Turkey*


Flying over Goreme by Stefano Gambassi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, January 12th, 2014*

*Barcelona, Spain*

Urb09 D200_138 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## TildaMetz (Nov 18, 2013)

Absolutely awesome. Just love the pics out here.
Do post some more like that.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Tuesday, January 21st, 2014*

[*Unknown Precise Location*]


IMG_6408 by Alematrix: Off, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, January 21st, 2014*

*Ontario, Canada*










http://flic.kr/p/fTXu5J


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Tuesday, January 21st, 2014*

*Railay Beach, Krabi, Thailand*


Railay beach by anekphoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, January 21st, 2014*

*Abbaye de Jumièges (Seine-Maritime), France*

Abbaye de Jumièges par Mouette76, sur Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Wednesday 22 january 2014*

Pittsburgh, USA


SHINING THROUGH di JP Diroll (Durall069), su Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Tuesday, January 22nd, 2014*

*London, UK*


City Hall and the Shard by Matthew Dartford, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Wednesday, January 22nd, 2014*

*Vík í Mýrdal*, Iceland


Vík í Mýrdal Dusk by Marshall Ward, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, January 22th, 2014*


*Trampoline diving Barcelona*

Pointing to Gaudi by robert.rosenthall, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Tuesday, 22th January , 2014 - CALP, ALACANT/ALICANTE PROVINCE, SPAIN*

*Calpe from Cumbre del Sol (Calpe desde la Cumbre del Sol)*



Calpe from Cumbre del sol por El Tel63, en Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Wednesday, January 22nd, 2014*

*Dolomites, Italy*

Dolomites (Italy) by Freelance travel photographer in Barcelona, Spain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, January 22nd, 2014*

*Paris by night, France*

Paris ville lumière par Guillaume Chanson, sur Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Thursday, January 23rd, 2014*

*Sydney*, New South Wales, Australia


Solstice by grant_6, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, January 23rd, 2014*


*Sanxenxo, Spain*

Segunda jornada de competición de El Corte Inglés Máster by Infosailing, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, January 23rd, 2014*

*Town of Arachova (Parnassos), Greece*

HSC_1928 par Kostas Kalomiris, sur Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Thursday, January 23rd, 2014*

*Cologne Cathedral, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany *


cologne cathedral by + Alex +, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Friday, January 24th, 2013*

[*Unknown Precise Location*]


The One by stocks photography., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, January 24th, 2014*


*Lavender field,, somewhere in France*



FRANCIA, campos de lavanda by mochilasinfacturar, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Friday, January 24th, 2014*

*Paris, France*


Paris Tour Eiffel - Antonio GAUDENCIO by Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, January 24th, 2014*

*Carcassonne, France*

Carcassonne by Xavier I., on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Saturday, January 25th, 2013*

*Frankfurt International Airport, Frankfurt*, Hesse, Germany


Back to the home by igh-033, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, January 25th, 2014*


*A Sawn Kiss, Mississauga Canada*



How 'bout a little kiss? by Thankful!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, January 25th, 2014*

*New York City, U.S.A.*

Brooklyn, Manhattan & Williamsburg Bridges in New York City by Bill Varney, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Saturday, January 25th, 2014*

*Cologne, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany *


köln rheinufer by + Alex +, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

jose l. said:


> *Friday, January 24th, 2014*
> 
> 
> *Lavender field,, somewhere in France*
> ...


^^ Sénanque Abbey, in Provence


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney*


Sydneyscape by Carl's Captures, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Sunday, January 26th, 2014*

*La Jolla*, California, the United States


Ocean Torrent and Sea Lions II by charles25001, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Sunday, 26th January, 2014 - PARQUE NATURAL DE LOS ALCORNOCALES, CÁDIZ & MÁLAGA PROVINCES, SPAIN*

*Parque de los Alcornocales (Alcornocales park)
*


Parque de los Alcornocales por Paqui Izquierdo, en Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Sunday, January 26th, 2014*

*Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada *


Vancouver city from the summit of Grouse Mountain ski resort at twilight by PIERRE LECLERC PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, January 26th, 2014*

*Valletta, Malta*

Valletta Old City Skyline II by Wes Rivers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, January 26th, 2014*

*Mt. Rainier, USA*



Lenticular cloud over Rainier by Tcguy56 Away with work, Catch up soon., on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Monday, January 27th, 2013*

*London*, the U.K.


Too early by V Photography and Art, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday 27th January, 2014*

*Festivities in San Bartolomé de Pinares - Spain*



Riding through fire: A man rides a horse through a bonfire a s part of a ritual i n honour of Saint An thony, the patron sa int of animals, in S an Bartolomé de Pina res, Spain on Thursd ay by Q8India, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Amazing shot! Ain't that painful? o_o ^^


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Monday, January 27th, 2014*

*Gaislachkogel, Tirol, Austria*


A starry Night on top of the Mountains by _flowtation, on Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

*Breisach, Germany*; silhouette of the cathedral, in the background the Vosges mountain in France


Münstersilhouette 7-2 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, January 27th, 2014*

*Milano (Milan), Italy*

Skyline di Milano (allo specchio) by Alberto Varenna, on Flickr


----------



## dragonza (Dec 31, 2013)

Winter Bridge  by Bill


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Tuesday, January 28th, 2014*

[*Unknown Precise Location*]


The road to the moon. by ♑Mento♑ On-Off, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, January 28th, 2014*


*Oporto, Portugal*


Porto at night by Jakub Ka, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Tuesday, January 28th, 2014*

*Saigon, Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam*









Happy Lunar New Year 2014 by Andy Le, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, January 28th, 2014*

*Madrid, Spain*

Madrid - Skyline by VíctorRomera, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Tuesday, 28th January, 2014 - ÁVILA, SPAIN*

*Ávila 1*


Ávila 1 por Son of Groucho, en Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Wednesday, January 29th, 2014*

*Hehuanshan Forest Recreation Area *, Taiwan/R. of China


The Sun goes down... by Pan.101, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, January 29th, 2014*


*Caracas, Venezuela*



Caracas desde arriba by Alex Lanz, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Wednesday, January 29th, 2014*

*Chicago, Illinois, USA*


Frigid City by benchorizo, on Flickr


----------



## dragonza (Dec 31, 2013)

Hobbiton's Mill by Roberto Saltori


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, January 29th, 2014*

*Sunset beach, Oahu (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*

leftovers_hdr-2 by Dave Pope Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Thursday, 30th January, 2014 - MADRID, SPAIN*

*Temple de Debod à Madrid - Templo de Debod en Madrid - Temple of Debod in Madrid

*

Temple de Debod à Madrid - Templo de Debod en Madrid - Temple of Debod in Madrid por m.lebel, en Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Thursday, January 30th, 2014*

[*Unknown Precise Location*], Norway


Curious sheep in a foggy landscape by steinliland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, January 30th, 2014*


*Volcano Osorno, Chile*



changing clouds over Volcano Osorno by travellingrat, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Thursday, January 30th, 2014*

*Madrid, Spain*


Not too cold for a walk by Armando G Alonso ✈︎, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, January 30th, 2014*

*Murano (Venezia), Italy*

Murano by Oberau-Online, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Friday, January 31st, 2013*

*Yosemite National Park*, California, the U.S.


Half Dome Merced River Milky Way by CraigGoodwin2, on Flickr


----------



## veresk (Dec 19, 2012)

Rotterdam, the Netherlands








by me


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Friday, January 31st, 2014


*Maverick Surfing, California USA*



P1040363 by Lyrinda, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Friday, January 31st, 2014*

*Manhattan, New York City, USA*


View of Lower Manhattan at twilight from Port Liberte, Jersey City by Jason Pierce Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, January 31st, 2014*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

Francesco Corallo - Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Francesco Corallo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, February 1st, 2014*

*San Julian (Valletta), Malta*

San Julian. Malta. by carmen.costa, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Saturday, February 1st, 2013*

*Fylde Coast*, Lancashire, England, the U.K.


Fylde Coast Sunset by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Saturday, February 15th, 2013*

*Manicaragua*, Villa Clara, Cuba


Two old friends by Jekurantodistaja, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Saturday, February 15th, 2014*

*London, England, United Kingdom*


Background by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, February 15th, 2014*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

Rio de Janeiro_Views from Pão de Açúcar_Copacabana by Yennda V., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, February 15th, 2014*


*Pangong Lake China-India*










http://flic.kr/p/fyMcvt


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Saturday 15 february 2014*

San Francisco, USA


San Francisco from Alcatraz di LoKan Sardari, su Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, February 16th, 2014*


*Tulips Field in Oregon, U.S.*



The Tractor by Nick Kanta, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Sunday 16 february 2014*

Fountains Abbey, England


Fountains Abbey and Studley Royal Water Garden di Andrew Stawarz, su Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Sunday, February 16th, 2014*

*Nha Trang, Khanh Hoa, Vietnam*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nhatlt/12458085743/sizes/o/in/faves-denjiro-san/


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Sunday, February 16th, 2014*

[*Unknown Precise Location*]


*** by aleshurik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, February 16th, 2014*

*Berlin, Germany*

DSC_0564 by xlvee, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunday, February 16th, 2014*



Chinese Lunar Rover *Yutu (or Jade Rabbit) / 玉兔*, Mare Imbrium, The Moon



China on the Moon - Congratulations, China! by MarkGregory007, on Flickr


​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Monday, February 17th, 2013*

*Whytecliff*, British Columbia, Canada


Lost Lands II by gurbir.grewal, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Monday, February 17th, 2014*

*Manhattan, New York, USA*


A beautiful haze blankets Manhattan by Jason Pierce Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, February 17th, 2014*


*A Coruña at night, Spain*



Coruña at night. by leiro_pics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, February 17th, 2014*

*Paris (La Defense), France*

Quartier La Défense Paris - Antonio GAUDENCIO by Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE, on Flickr


----------



## exxzite (Dec 4, 2010)

*Tuesday, February 18th, 2014*

*Chao Phraya river , Bangkok , Thailand
*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, February 18th, 2014*


*Atlas Mountains and Oasis in Tunisia*


Tunisia 10-12 - 174 - Atlas Mountains & Mides Canyon by mckaysavage, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Tuesday, February 18th, 2014*

*Killiney*, Dublin, Ireland


The Dawn will Come... - [Explored February 17th 2014] by fearghal breathnach, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Tuesday, February 18th, 2014*

*Manhattan, New York City, USA*


Lower Manhattan by DavidAyash, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, February 18th, 2014*

*Chicago, U.S.A.*

Fishing in The Hancock by ShutterRunner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, February 25th, 2014*


*Eclipse from the Roscoe Texas*


Annular Eclipse Sunset from the Roscoe, Texas Wind Farm. by ccrenshaw, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Monday, February 24th, 2013*

*Digue Island*, the Seychelles


Coucher de soleil sur Anse Source d'Argent #3 [ Île de la Digue ~ Seychelles ] EXPLORED ! by emvri85, on Flickr


----------



## exxzite (Dec 4, 2010)

*Monday, February 25th, 2014*

*The Grand Palace , Bangkok , Thailand
*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/kawinnings/12713378583/in/photostream/


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Monday, February 24th, 2014*

*Chicago, Illinois, USA*


Chicago Before Dark by benchorizo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, February 24th, 2014*

*Town of Trikala (Thessaly), Greece*

City in flames by acosmichippo, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Melbourne, Australia*


Merch by b: flo, on Flickr​


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney, Australia*


Best Backyard by blentley, on Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, February 25th, 2014*


*Supercell Cloud In Nebraska, U.S*



Nebraska Supercell by Cody26, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Tuesday, February 25th, 2014*

*Campo Marzio, Rome*, Latium, Italy


Morning mood by Enzo D., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, February 25th, 2014*

*Beirut cityscape, Lebanon*

Beirut cityscape by Johan Assarsson, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Tuesday, February 25th, 2014*

*Tokyo, Japan*


The evening city view (Featuring Tokyo Tower) by Masa_N, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Wednesday, February 26th, 2014*

*Merrivale*, England, the U.K.


The Beckamoor Cross by jedlangdon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, February 26th, 2014*


*Stilt Fishing in Sri Lanka*










http://flic.kr/p/g1tP7p


----------



## exxzite (Dec 4, 2010)

*Wednesday, February 26th, 2014*

*Bagan , Myanmar*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/beteper/12403770474/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, February 26th, 2014*

*Berlin, Germany*

Tempelhofer Feld by mar_ro, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Thursday, February 27th, 2014*

[*Unknown Precise Location*], Brittany, France


Pointe du Raz by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, February 27th, 2014*


*Parkour Practice - London*


Parkour Practice x 2 by JB London, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Thursday, February 27th, 2014*

*Da Lat, Lam Dong, Vietnam*


Valley of Love, Dalat City, Vietnam by Rain8x, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, February 27th, 2014*

*Toulouse, France*

Rue Alsace-Lorraine, Toulouse by Gregouill, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Friday 28 february 2014*

Staffordshire, UK


Views from the Roaches di Frank Richards Photography, su Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, March 5th, 2014*

*Glacier cave in Jungfraujoch Switzerland *










http://flic.kr/p/Vhqgu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, March 5th, 2014*

*Shanghai, China*

Shanghai Presenting - Lujiazui (Shanghai) by PhotonMix, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Wednesday, March 5th, 2014*

*Passage Peak*, Queensland, Australia


Passage Peak by Bruce_Hood, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Thursday, March 6th, 2014*

*Moscow, Russia*


Golden Time IV by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Friday, March 6th, 2014*

*Langley Park, Iverheath **SL0 0LS*, Buckinghamshire County, England, the U.K.


Misty sunrise - Explored by jerry_lake, on Flickr


----------



## exxzite (Dec 4, 2010)

*Thursday, March 6th, 2014*

*Doi Inthanon national park , Chiang Mai , Thailand*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/anekoho/11823367024/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, March 6th, 2014*


*Old Street In Cuzco, Perú*



Cuzco Peru by kelly-grainger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, March 6th, 2014*

*Madrid, Spain*

Untitled by mrn_gomez, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Friday, March 7th, 2014*

*Le Mont Saint-Michel, Normandy, France*


Le Mont Saint Michel Normandie France by Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Friday, March 7th, 2014*

*Bruce Inlet*, Queensland, Australia


Hill Inlet by Bruce_Hood, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, March 7th, 2014*


*Bamboo forest in Kyoto, Japan*



Kyoto Bamboo Forest by Mike NZ, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Saturday, March 8th, 2014*

*Manhattan, New York City, USA*


Untitled by NilsPix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, March 8th, 2014*

*Stockholm, Sweden*

Nybroviken | Stockholm by PG63, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, March 8th, 2014*


*O Eixo Viaduct - Galicia, Spain*



Viaducto O Eixo by Ministerio de Fomento, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Sunday, March 9th, 2014*

*London, England, United Kingdom*


Foggy morning on London by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, March 9th, 2014*

*Bangkok at sunset, Thailand*

Bangkok Sunset by Rotationism, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Sunday, March 9th, 2014*

*Grande-Riviere*, Quebec, Canada


Winter on the Ocean, just before sunset. Grande-Riviere, Gaspesie 7 by Danny VB, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, March 9th, 2014*

*
Sand sculpture festival in Kuwait* 



Sand Sculptures at Remal International Festival, Kuwait by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Ozeaneum Aquatic Center | Stralsund, Germany*

*Ozeaneum in Stralsund*, Western Pomerania, Germany









http://www.ozeaneum.de/news/aktuell...rketing-mv-veroeffentlicht-spektakulae-4.html


They deep-sixed a Strandkorb there, the symbol of MeckPomm.


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Summer in Australia*


Chillin by Cranamanor13, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, March 16th, 2014*

*Central park, New York City (U.S.A.)*

Front rolling over Central Park! From a higher floor than my previous post. Also avoided the glare from the interior office light on this one! by JamesPolk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, March 16th, 2014*


*Guatemala City and the Volcano *



Ciudad de Guatemala by Rodrigo Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, march 17th, 2014*


*Altos de Chavon, Dominican Republic*



Iglesia San Estanislao de Cracovia by Jaydee1974, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, March 17th, 2014*

*Napili beach, Maui (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*

Morning WalkDSC_1186 by Zeta_Ori, on Flickr


----------



## Grajales (Oct 4, 2013)

edit


----------



## exxzite (Dec 4, 2010)

*Tuesday, March 18th, 2014*

*Gardens by the Bay , Singapore*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/demio5100/13193436734/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, March 18th, 2014*

*London, U.K.*

London Skyline by andrejsf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, March 18th, 2014*


*Sea Caves in Paralimni, Cyprus*



Sea Caves by δημητριος, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, March 19th, 2014*

*Fira, Santorini island (Greece)*

Fira (Santorini) by markosman83, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, march 19th, 2014*


*Toucan Birds getting papaya for lunch*



K20D7474 by Daacon, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## exxzite (Dec 4, 2010)

*Thursday, March 20th, 2014*

*Golden Mountain & Ananda Samakhom Throne Hall , Bangkok , Thailand*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/demio5100/9354623347/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, March 20th, 2014*


*Lake Garda, Italy*



Italia - Arco- Lago de Garda by tapperoa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, March 20th, 2014*

*Paris, France*

_MG_2221 by antwane_thibaud, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Thursday, March 21st, 2014*

*Pinnacles National Park*, California, the U.S.


Home of the Condor by rschnaible, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, March 21st, 2014*


*From front to back, Arenal, Tenorio, Miravalles and Rincon de la Vieja Volcanoes - Costa Rica*


Costa Rican Volcanoes by Andre Quiros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, March 22nd, 2014*

*Reykjavic, Iceland*

Reykjavic and ICELAND by AuroraChaserYYC, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Saturday, March 22nd, 2014*

*Hoi An*, Quang Nam, Vietnam


Hội An by Khánh Hmoong, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Sunday, March 23rd, 2014*

*Tasman Peninsula*, Tasmania, Australia



Eaglehawk neck par EcoLoloT, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, March 23rd, 2014*

*Alexandria, Egypt*

Alexandria, Egypt by bobindrums, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Monday, April 7th, 2014*


*Mount Haizi (5,020 M) & the Twin Sisters' Lakes*
Litang County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, China


海子山,四川,中国,2013 by Jason_Cai, on Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, April 8th, 2014*

*Warsaw, Poland*

Warsaw panorama from Vistula bank par rafax1977, sur Flickr


----------



## Frockling (Mar 25, 2014)

deleted


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, April 9th, 2014*

*Singapore city, Singapore*

People Walking Across par ijusttaken, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, April 10th, 2014*

*Madrid, Spain*

Madrid skyline par Barcex, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, April 11th, 2014*


*Guatapé - Antioquia, Colombia*


Guatapé Colombia by Wilnapolis, on Flickr


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Spring Goldfinch por mike turtle, en Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Saturday, April 12th, 2014*


*Yading National Nature Reserve / 亚丁自然保护区*
Daocheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, China



A panorama of all three sacred peaks by YoWangdu, on Flickr



​


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Saturday, april 12th, 2014*

*Jiayi, Taiwan*


Flowing clouds at tea field 頂石棹 di Vincent_Ting, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, April 12th, 2014*

*Manila, Philippines*

Hustle and Bustle par bongbajo, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, April 13th, 2014*

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*

Cruising the Baltic No. 43 St Petersburg 3 par rockhunter, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, April 14th, 2014*


*Piedra del Molino, Argentina*


View from Piedra del Molino by Guillermo J. Ibañez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, April 14th, 2014*

*Singapore city, Singapore*

One Fullerton par tterencechung, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, April 15, 2014*


*Garden by the Bay, Singapore*


Gardens By The Bay by Wang Guowen (gw.wang), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, April 15th, 2014*

*Cairo, Egypt*

Cairo tower - Burj Al-Qāhira, Egypt par PnP!, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, April 16th, 2014*


*Lavender and Sunflower field* 


Untitled by Valerio Fiori, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, April 15th, 2014*

*Mouse island, Kerkyra (Greece)*

Purple Evening par nikolaos p., sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, April 17th, 2014*


*Ha Long Bay - China*


South China Sea - anchoring in Ha Long Bay by beyondhue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, April 18th, 2014*

*Budapest, Hungary*

Blue hour shot of Budapest Skyline par Pixcells, sur Flickr


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

jose l. said:


> *Thursday, April 17th, 2014*
> 
> 
> *Ha Long Bay - China*
> ...


I believe it's in Vietnam, not China.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hạ_Long_Bay


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, April 27th, 2014*


*Monte Cerredo Asturias - Spain*


PARAPENTE 1 by Jesus Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Byzantine Orthodox church of Saint - Michael (Shen Mehilli) in Vithkuq , ALBANIA *










from FB


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, April 28th, 2014*


*Salar De Uyuni - Bolivia*


Salar de Uyuni 3 by El Monty


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, April 28th, 2014*

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*

Night Isak | Ночной Исакий par Bongiozzo, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, April 28th, 2014*

*Fortification of old city Zrinski Cakovec, Medjimurje County, Croatia*

Čakovec, town of Zrinski, Croatia by Lucija Novak, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tuesday, April 29, 2014*

*Pantanal, Brazil*









Photoenvironmental


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, April 29th, 2014*

*National park The Paklenica - Velebit, Zadar County, Croatia*

Domžalska smer - raz malega kladiva by dani_tic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, April 29th, 2014*


*Derawar Fort, Pakistan*


Derawar Fort by Haseeb ANSAR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, April 29th, 2014*

*Place de la Concorde, Paris (France)*

Place de la Concorde par emptyseas, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, April 30rd, 2014*

*Castle Festetic in Pribislavec, a village next to the town of Cakovec, Medjimurje county, northern Croatia.*

Pribislavec (3) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, April 30th, 2014*


*Wat Phra Chao Phya-thai Thailand*


Calling the Earth to witness by B℮n, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, April 30th, 2014*

*Dubai, United Arab Emirates*

City Of Lights par DanielKHC, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, May 1th, 2014.*

*Selce, Primorje-Gorski Kotar County, Croatia*

Selce_10 by Gy:A ( attilafoto.hu ), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, May 1st, 2014*

*Warsaw, Poland*

Cityscape par SchadePhoto, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, May 1st 2014*

Bachalpsee - Switzerland 

Reflejo by Xemical, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Thursday, May 1st, 2014*

*Kalahari Desert, Namibia*









Marie.L.Manzor


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Gjakova, KOSOVO *










from FB


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Friday, May 2, 2014*

*Between Clifden and Lake Monowai, New Zealand*









Colin Pilliner


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, May 2nd, 2014*


*Santiago , Chile*


Santiago de Chile at night by alobos Life, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, May 2nd, 2014*

*Mountain Velebit - peak "Kiza", Croatia*

Mountain Velebit - peak "Kiza" new by KovaZg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, May 10th, 2014*

*Lourdes*, Hautes-Pyrénées department in the Midi-Pyrénées region

2013.05.24 Lurd Bazilike by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunday, May 11th, 2014*


*Middle Huaihai Road at Night - 淮海路 夜色*
Shanghai, Eastern China









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nightswimmer/14145602241/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By *Giacomo Bernardi* from flickr

​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, May 10th, 2014*

*Brasilia at night, Brazil*

Brasília by night par Landcruising Adventure, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, May 11th, 2014*

*Metz*, region the Lorraine, prefecture of Moselle, France

Metz 005 by korom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, May 12th, 2014*


*Roman Amphitheater ruins, Tunisia*


Tunisia-3328 - El Djem Amphitheater by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, May 12th, 2014*

*Midtown NYC, U.S.A.*

Midtown Moments NYC par Jeffrey Friedkin, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, May 12th, 2014*

*Basilica of Our Lady of La Salette, La Salette, France*

La salette by Lolavi, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Monday, May 12th, 2014*

*Street of Pelourinho, Salvador, Brazil*









 Gabriel Franceschi®


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Rubik , Catholic Church of Shelbuem of 1272 , sec. XII- XIII (One of the most important churches of Albania)*


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Pier of my beloved *Bansin* on *Usedom Island*, Germany.









Morgendämmerung von mdoors auf Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, May 13, 2014*

*Dogon Village, Mali*









https://flic.kr/p/74iCCh


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, May 13th, 2014*

*Orange, France*

Orange, France by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## exxzite (Dec 4, 2010)

*Tuesday, May 13, 2014*

*The Grand Palace, Bangkok, Thailand
*
Temple bird eye view by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tuesday, May 13th, 2014*

*Ver-o-peso Market, Belém, Brazil*









Macapuna


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, May 13th, 2014*

*Moscow, Russia*

Sans titre de par andrey_kireev, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, May 14th, 2014*

*Metz*, region the Lorraine, prefecture of Moselle, France

Metz 080 by korom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, May 14th, 2014*


*Al Fifa Mountain - Saudi Arabia*


Al Fifa mountains - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, May 14th, 2014*

*St. George's bay, Valletta (Malta)*

St. George's Bay par zacke82, sur Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Wednesday, May 14th, 2014*

*Serra do Papagaio State Park, Brazil*









Átila Naddeo


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lisieux's Basilica inner view - Normandy. France*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/alex-panel/5410425473/sizes/l/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, May 19th, 2014*

*Stockholm, Sweden*

Gamla stan at night - Stockholm. par philcalvert, sur Flickr


----------



## Lazaruss90 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Aosta, Italy*


Aosta in a foggy night di -JcN-, su Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Monday, May 19th, 2014*

*Punta del Este, Uruguay*









Gаme of light


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, May 20th, 2014*

*San Agustin convent ruins, Zaragoza - Spain*


Belchite -Convento de San Agustín- by Madiw, on Flickr


----------



## Renato Hugo (Nov 7, 2010)

*Pomerode - Brazil*

_Town of German Colonization in Southern Brazil_


Portal Sul Pomerode por renatohugodesousa, no Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, May 20th, 2014*

*Ragusa* the capital of the province of Ragusa, on the island of Sicily, Italy

Ragusa, Sicily, Italy by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tuesday, May 20th, 2014*

*Museu do Ipiranga, São Paulo, Brazil*









Flavio Veloso -...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, May 20th, 2014*

*Lac de Servières, France*

Morpheus par DBPhotographe, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, May 21st, 2014*

*Mada’in Saleh - Saudi Arabia*


Saudi Arabia, Mada'in Saleh - مدائن صالح by Jawad جـ الرومي ـــواد Roumi, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Wednesday, May 21st, 2014*

*Old railway station of Vassouras, Brazil*









Leonardo Martins


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, May 21st, 2014*

*Taro fields, Kauai (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*

Taro Fields, Kauai par rdchamb, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, May 21st, 2014*

*Amalfi * Province of Salerno in Southern Italy


Amalfi (39) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sydney Streets*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/arnimangahas/14024753849/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, MAy 22nd, 2014*

*Florence, Italy*


Firenze dal Piazzale Michelangelo, (Florencia; Florence) by ChanoSSE, on Flickr


----------



## Renato Hugo (Nov 7, 2010)

*Thrusday, May 22st 2014*

São Paulo, Brazil 


Banespa, Banco do Brasil e Martinelli por renatohugodesousa, no Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Thursday, May 22nd, 2014*

*Hong Kong, China*









@kennyc


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Cenote Dos Palmas, Mexico*









A whole collection: http://yourshot.nationalgeographic.com/profile/485273/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, May 22nd, 2014*

*Shipwreck beach, Lanai (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*

Shipwreck Shadow par Vness Lane, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, May 22nd, 2014*

*Syracuse*, Sicily, Italy

Syracuse, Sicily by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## exxzite (Dec 4, 2010)

*Friday, May 23rd, 2014*

*Pattaya city , Thailand*


Thunder in Pattaya by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, May 31st, 2014*

*Old Town Dubovac*, Karlovac County, Croatia

Hometown by My Day Is Better Because I Have My Art, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Saturday, May 31st, 2014*

*Mount Roraima, between Brazil, Venezuela and Guyana*









drshoman2009


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@Todorovic: Only flickr photos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, June 1st, 2014*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

Brazil 025 par gynts, sur Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Marcos6010Vinicius said:


> *Mount Roraima, between Brazil, Venezuela and Guyana*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!  :bow: :bow: wowowoowowowowowwww!!!! Stunning!!!! Wunderschön!!!!


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ Awesome scenery, beautiful!!


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, June 1st, 2014*

*Trogir* is a historic town and harbour on the Adriatic coast in Split-Dalmatia County, Croatia

Trogir 374 by christine.petitjean, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, June 2nd, 2014*

*Chaguaramas, Trinidad & Tobago*


Chaguaramas by image-village.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, June 2nd, 2014*

*London, U.K.*

Canary Wharf par C.MA, sur Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Monday, June 2nd, 2014*

*Churches São Francisco de Assis and Nossa Senhora do Carmo in Mariana, Minas Gerais / Brazil*









Pedro Cavalcante


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Monday, June 2nd, 2014*

*Tōkamachi, Niigata, Japan*


Hoshitoge Rice Fields by Vocalonation @necrophantasia on twitter!, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, June 2nd, 2014*

*Rouen*, Region Upper Normandy, Department Seine-Maritime, France

Rouen, le Gros Horloge b by christine.petitjean, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, June 3rd, 2014*

*Renaissance festival*, August 31st 2013, *Koprivnica*, Croatia

Renaissance festival, August 31st 2013, Koprivnica, Croatia by perorados, on Flickr

On the walls of the old city of Koprivnica in September of every year, a real historical event takes place. Under tents, the knights hone their swords as to win the hand of their maiden through a duel, hunting hawks circle the air listening to their masters commands, and merchants and craftsmen shout from the top of their voices to attract customers to their stands with their 'medieval' artifacts. The streets are filled with attractive fragnances of renaissance cuisine and exotic foods that were used in the past. This Renaissance festival takes place on the walls of the former magnificant fortress used in battles against the Turks.
source Croatia National Tourist Board


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, June 3rd, 2014*

*Los Roques Archipelago - Venezuela*


Los roques desde el aire by Nany Enciso, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tuesday, June 3rd, 2014*

*Igapó Lake, Londrina, Paraná / Brazil*









Sidney Scheinkman


----------



## buenosaireseze (Jul 18, 2013)

Buenos Aires​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, June 3rd, 2014*

*Warsaw, Poland*

Varsovia / Warsaw (C) Javier García Blanco - www.viajesenelobjetivo.com par Javier García Blanco, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, June 4th, 2014*

*Monument of Petar Zrinski*, Čakovec, Medjimurje County, Croatia

Petar Zrinski by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, June 4th, 2014*

*Kjeragbolten Lysefjorden - Norway*


Kjeragbolten Lysefjorden, 1000 Metros por Encima del Fiordo, Noruega by jordipostales, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

:redx:


jose l. said:


> *Kjeragbolten Lysefjorden - Norway*
> 
> 
> Kjeragbolten Lysefjorden, 1000 Metros por Encima del Fiordo, Noruega by jordipostales, on Flickr


Wow! this is ... wow!!!! :shocked: amazing!!!!!


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

June 16th, 2014 

*Ancient Theatre in Hierapolis, Turkey, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Monday, June 17th, 2014*



*Mount Nianbaoyuze & the Fairy Maiden Lake - 年保玉则和仙女湖*
Sanjiangyuan National Nature Reserve, Golog Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China










Nianbaoyuze Mountain 年宝玉则 by Wang Sanjin, on Flickr



​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo, Japan*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/iyhon/14256464487/sizes/l/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The Runner-up for the NBA 2013-2014 Season - Miami Heat

June 17, 2014 Miami, Florida, United States of America









Miami from Key Biscayne by Daniel Reichert via flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, June 17th, 2014*

*Nepal - Koshi Barrage*


Nepal - Koshi Barrage - Jamie Mitchell Photography by © Jamie Mitchell, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tuesday, June 17th, 2014*

*Fortaleza, Ceará / Brazil*









david.bank...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, June 17th, 2014*

*Sydney, Australia*

City on Fire par MrQt, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, June 17th, 2014*

*Palau de les Arts Reina Sofía*, Valencia, Spain

Palau de les Arts Reina Sofía by Sanjin1986, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, June 18th, 2014*

*Sunset in St. Croix Island * US Virgin Island*


Fire in The Sky by Digital Webb, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sidney. Australia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14432120203/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The Capital City of my country Philippines - Manila!!!

June 18, 2014









Lonely Nights by Agustin Rafael Reyes via flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, June 18th, 2014*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

View West from Arpoador par TheVangabonds, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

Piotrkowska Str., Lodz, Poland, 2004








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, June 18th, 2014*

*View from the port, Crikvenica, Croatia*

Crkva sv. Antuna by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

One of the 7 New Wonders of the World

June 19, 2014

St. Paul Underground River, Puerto Princesa City, Palawan, Philippines









Puerto Princesa Underground River by Robert Fabros via flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Niagara Falls, Canada*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/donkynutz/14123430428/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, June 19th, 2014*

*Landscapes of Madagascar *


On the road along the RN7 - Madagascar by rackyross, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Thursday, June 19th, 2014*

*Shanghai, China*









linfuf


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, June 19th, 2014*

*Madrid, Spain*

madrid par i.gnaus, sur Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Friday, June 20th, 2014*

Yosemite, Ca, USA


Spring Storm At The Tunnel di WJMcIntosh, su Flickr



(i've visited this place in 1995, it captured my heart, one month road trip through six states on the wild side of America, best travel of my life.)


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

June 25, 2014

Vatican City









Plaza de San Pedro, Vaticano by Diego Cambiaso via flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Wednesday, June 25th, 2014*

*Belém, Pará / Brazil*









Laercio Esteves


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, June 25th, 2014*

*Paris, France*

Gargoyle on Notre-dame cathedral in Paris looking at the Eiffel tower par Rene Drouyer, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, June 25th, 2014*

*Lourdes - the City of Mary*, France

2013.05.25 Lurd Svetište by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Thursday 26 June 2014*

The Victoria Falls (viewed from Zambia)


Victoria Falls, Zambian side by Manuel ROMARÍS, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lille, France*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/patrice-koch/13261447945/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, 26. June, 2014*

*Crikvenica*, Croatia

Lučica by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

June 26, 2014

Hannover City Hall, Hannover, Lower Saxony, Germany









City Hall Hannover by Langzeitbelichter via flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Thursday, 26 June, 2014*

*Contemporary Art Museum, Niterói, Brazil*









TablinumCarlson


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Thursday, 26june2014*

London, GB, EU


View East From Waterloo Bridge di Steve Franklin Images, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, June 26th, 2014*

*New York City, U.S.A.*

Sunday Brooklyn Bridge (17) par RJD1981, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, June 26th, 2014*

*Isle of Man - UK*


Isle of Man by pallab seth, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valencia, Spain*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/uwebkk/525921245/sizes/l/


----------



## buenosaireseze (Jul 18, 2013)

Buenos Aires​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, June 27th, 2014*

*Adome Bridge over Volta River, Ghana*


Adome Bridge, River Volta, Ghana by paulinuk99999, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Friday, June 27, 2014

Keukenhof, Netherlands









Dutch Tulips, Keukenhof Gardens, Holland - 0655 POTD by Tom Jutte via flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, June 27th, 2014*

*Shanghai, China*

Pudong Nights (20140611-L1045404) par japp1967, sur Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Friday, June 27, 2014*

*View of Farol da Barra Lighthouse, Salvador / Brazil*









Alexandre Figueiredo...


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Saturday, June 28, 2014*

Seattle, USA


seattle at night by Sam Scholes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, June 28th, 2014*

*Port Vell, Barcelona (Spain)*

Port Vell, Barcelona par G Cordeiro, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, June 28th, 2014*

*Ourense view from Millennium Bridge - Spain*


Vista desde Puente Milenio ( Ourense ) by IMAXINARTE - fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Saturday June 28 2014*

Lake Capilano, Vancouver BC


Perfection - Lake Capilano, Vancouver BC by w4nd3rl0st (InspiredinDesMoines), on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

it is minutes away till midnight here in Manila, Philippines

this is my "last-minute" photo for today, Saturday, June 28, 2014


Grand Prismatic Spring, Yellowstone National Park, Wyoming, United States of America









Grand Prismatic Spring, Yellowstone National Park by Frank Kovalchek via flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Saturday, June 28, 2014*

*São Paulo / Brazil*









Alexsander Loula


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, June 28, 2014*

*3rd Frankopan Days*, mediaeval fair, Crikvenica, Croatia

Borba vitezovaE4 by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Mount Rinjani, Lombok, Indonesia*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aarreekk/9290520487


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, June 29th, 2014*

*Burj Al Arab, Dubai (U.A.E.)*

Dubai, UAE par tonybologna1986, sur Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

June 29, 2014


Hamburg Rathaus (Hamburg City Hall), Germany









Hamburg Rathaus by baden03 via flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Machu Picchu, Peru*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/pedrosz/2115782565/sizes/l/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, June 29th, 2014*

*Window washers in Hawaii Buildings*


More window washers by pinkertons, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sunday June 29 2014*

Kagbeni village, Himalayas, Nepal


Incredible Himalayas by Anton Jankovoy (www.jankovoy.com), on Flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bramskii/14265599894/in/photostream/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, June 30th, 2014*

*Suez Canal - Egypt*


Suez Canal by Monika&Marek, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santiago de Chile, Chile*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14448347985/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

June 30, 2014

Residenz Munich, Germany










Hall in Residenz Munich by Adam Schok via flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, June 30th, 2014*

*Lourdes*, France

hospitality / gostoljubivost by bodulka, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Monday, June 30th, 2014*

*Seattle, United States*









teekay72


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Monday 30 June 2014*

Waikiki beach, Hawaii, US


Night view of Waikiki Beach, Honolulu, Hawaii by D-Niev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, June 30th, 2014*

*Madrid, Spain*

Night par Chitohut, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chora Sfakion, South-West Crete, 2011*







by me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, July 7th, 2014*

*Mexico city, Mexico*

Amanecer en la Ciudad Infinita par Hotu Matua, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Monday, July 7th, 2014*

*Castelluccio, Apennines Mountains, Italy*


I papaveri di Castelluccio 2014 - Poppies in Castelluccio 2014 by Ola55, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, July 7th, 2014*

*Dubrovnik*, Dubrovačko-neretvanska, Croatia

dubrovnik by night by wunderskatz, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Monday July 7 2014*

*Sierra Nevada, Chile
*

Sierra Nevada by Patricio Jiménez Barros, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Monday, July 7th, 2014*

*Tatacoa Desert, Huila, Colombia*









The Colombian Way


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tuesday, July 8th, 2014*




*The Ancient Ethnic Dong People's Chengyang Village - 程阳古侗寨*
Sanjiang County, Liuzhou City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China

By *aygulmipo* from flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/travelingmipo/4963626004/sizes/l/in/photostream/


​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luxembourg*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/springrace/14315907361/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, July 8th, 2014*

*Balancing Rock Park - Zimbabwe *


2011.10.22 Harare by tlupic, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tuesday, July 8th, 2014*

*Santa Cruz do Sul / Brazil*









Francisco A. Andrade


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Stuttgart Library, Stuttgart, Germany









Bibliothek 21 by [email protected] via flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tuesday, July 8th, 2014*

*Florence, Italy*


Florenz - Ponte Vecchio am Abend by claudecastor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, July 8th, 2014*

*Stockholm, Sweden*

Stockholm - Gamla Stan and East par S Walker, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, July 8th, 2014*

*Fountains Pula*, Croatia

Pula 1267 by christine.petitjean, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Tuesday July 8, 2014*

*Islands around Phuket, Thailand
*

Land of the Exotic - Phuket, Thailand by Thomas J Dawson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, July 9th, 2014*

*AVIS carrier landing at Johannesburg International Airport*


1Time Airline, McDonnell Douglas MD-87, ZS-TRH, AVIS Sepcial livery, Johannesburg International by Dennis HKG, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, July 9th, 2014*

*Firenze night*, Tuscany, Italy

Firenze - Ponte Vecchio by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seoul. South Korea*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14589098716/sizes/l/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

July 9, 2014

an ice Cave at Mendenhall Glacier near Juneau, Alaska, United States of America









Ice Cave by Andrew Russell via flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tuesday, July 8th, 2014*

*Tup Island, Thailand*


Waiting for you at Koh Tup (Thailand) by Valentino Luis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, July 9th, 2014*

*Tour de France in London, U.K.*

Tour de France London 20141077 par ElmerFud, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, July 12th, 2014*

*Saintes Maries de la Mer*, Provenza, France

morning by Wolfgang Staudt, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Saturday, July 12th, 2014*

*Sana'a, Yemen*









anii579/ Ani


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

July 12, 2014

Tivoli Garden, Copenhagen, Denmark









Tivoli Gardens, Copenhagen by BenBenW via flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Saturday July 12 2014*

*A spot along the Icefields Parkway in Alberta, Canada
*

Misty Ponds - Alberta, Canada by Thomas J Dawson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, July 13th, 2014*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Filipe Costa | Riotur par RIOTUR | ASCOM, sur Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunday, July 13th, 2014*



*Bashang Grasslands - 坝上草原*
Chengde City, Hebei Province, Northern China

By *yayaniki* from flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/yayaniki/5059892192/sizes/l/in/photostream/



​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Norway*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14636138872/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Wishing Germany for a sweet Victory at the FIFA World Cup!!!

Go Germany!!










July 13, 2014

Berlin









Reichstag At Night HDR by Sebastian Niedlich via flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sunday, July 13th, 2014*

*Ho Chi Minh City, Vitenam*









Mr. Ansonii


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, July 13th, 2014*

*Velebit from Ravni Kotari*, Croatia

Lifetime of Thrill by TranceVelebit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tacarigua Lagoon, Miranda - Venezuela*


El gran bosque de mangle by el pequeño ojo, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sunday, July 13 2014*

*St. Kitts
*

Bienvenue à "Skydive St. Kitts"! / Welcome to "Skydive St. Kitts"! by I Love St.Kitts & Nevis, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lausanne. Switerzerland*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14416420837/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, July 14th, 2014*

*Undulatus-asperatus-clouds, Baloney - Belgium*


Undulatus-asperatus-clouds above my garden. by Erroba, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Monday, July 14 2014*

*Gimmelwald, Switzerland
*

Muntanyes sobre Gimmela / Mountains over Gimmela by SBA73, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, July 15th, 2014*

*Quito - Ecuador*


quito eterno by SpencerStoner, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mt Fuji . Japan*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/antsurfer/9195879197/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris (14th July: Bastile Day), France*

Fireworks 2014, Paris national day par CreART Photography, sur Flickr

*Viva la France* :cheers:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

July 15, 2014

Berlin, Germany

Germany the FIFA World Cup Champion!!! :rock::applause:









Die Mannschaft auf dem Weg zur Fanmeile, Berlin (15.07.2014) von Markus Winkler auf flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Boyshow said:


> *Mt Fuji . Japan*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just Beautiful!:cheers:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

July 23, 2014

Mayon Volcano, Philippines

This volcano is famous for its near-perfect cone shape
It is also the most active volcano in the Philippines









The Hunter by Kenneth Gaerlan via flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, July 23rd, 2014*

*Crikvenica*, Primorsko-Goranska, Croatia

Crikvenica vijadukt by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Wednesday, July 23rd, 2014*

*New York City*


34th Street and Beyond por RBudhu, no Flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Mount Bromo, East Java, Indonesia*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nielsdevisscher/14718118285


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Thursday, July 24 2014*

*Mount Robson Provincial Park, Canada
*

Canadá. Mount Robson Provincial Park. Explore Junio 22, 2014. by fdecastrob, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

July 24, 2014


Fairy chimneys near Goreme, Cappadoccia, Turkey 









Fairy chimneys near Goreme, Cappadoccia, Turkey by Frank Kovalchek via flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Groningen, Netherlands*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/deboerit/14176047710/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, July 24th, 2014*

*White Desert - Egypt*


White Desert paddestoelrotsen, Egypte 2007 by wally nelemans, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

^^ Gorgeous!


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Thursday, July 24th, 2014*

*London, England*



Westminster From The Air by Dave-B2012, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Ribadesella, Spain*









jm.1953


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, July 24th, 2014*

*Stockholm, Sweden*

Colors of the Night par granlund_fredrik, sur Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Thursday, July 24th, 2014*

*Mountains of Rio, Brazil*


Montanhas do Rio de Janeiro - Mountains of Rio de Janeiro por .**rickipanema**., no Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, July 24th, 2014*

*Island and the town of Rab*, Croatia

Grad Rab hotel Arbiana by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Friday, July 25 2014*

*Sydney Opera House, Australia*


Silver Blue - Sydney Opera House by Joshua Gunther, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Carretera a la montaña", Palencia. Spain*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14518362388/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, July 25th, 2014*


*A Departing plane somewhere in U.K.*


Full Moon Plane by jzakariya, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Friday, July 25th, 2014*

*Ordesa y Monte Perdido National Park, Spain*



Ordesa. by Lluisrz, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

July 25, 2014


Glasgow, Scotland, United Kingdom is currently hosting the Commonwealth Games









Glasgow City Centre by Tom Parnell via flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Friday, July 25th, 2014*

*Dom Luís Bridge, Porto, Portugal*









Francisco Aragão


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, July 30, 2014*

*La Salette*, France

Notre Dame de la Salette 2012 (43) by debos.dominique, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Wednesday, July 30, 2014*

*Pian di Spagna, Lombardy, Italy*



pian di spagna by claudius1954, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Thursday, July 31, 2014*

*São Paulo / Brazil*









Verbeno


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

July 31, 2014


*The Queen of the Danube - Budapest, Hungary!!!*









Budapest by Moyan Brenn via flickr






My house in Budapest
My, my hidden treasure chest,
Golden grand piano
My beautiful Castillo

You
Woh, you
Woh, I'd leave it all

My acres of a land
Th' I hav' achieved
It may be hard for you to,
Stop and believe

But for you
Woh, you
Woh, I'd Leave it all

Woh, for you
Woh, you
Woh, I'd leave it all

Give me one good reason
Why I should never make a change
Baby if you hold me
Then all of this will go away

My many artifacts
The list goes on
If you just say the words
I I'll up and run

To you
Woh, you
Woh, I'd leave it all

Woh, to you
Woh, you
Woh, I'd leave it all

Give me one good reason
Why I should never make a change
Baby if you hold me
Then all of this will go away

Give me one good reason
Why I should never make a change
Baby if you hold me
Then all of this will go away

My friends and family
They, don't understand
They fear they'd lose so much
If, you take my hand

But, for you
Woh, you
Woh, I'd lose it all

Woh, for you
Woh, you
Woh, I'd lose it all.

Give me one good reason
Why I should never make a change
Baby if you hold me
Then all of this will go away

Give me one good reason
Why I should never make a change
Baby if you hold me
Then all of this will go away

My house in Budapest
My, my hidden treasure chest,
Golden grand piano
My beautiful castillo

You
Woh, you
Woh, I'd leave it all.

Woh, for you
Woh, you
Woh, I'd leave it all​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Thursday, July 31 2014*

*Vancouver, Canada
*

False Creek Blue Hour by kennymatic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, July 31st, 2014*

*Piazza dell'Unita d'Italia, Trieste - Italy*


Piazza dell'Unita d'Italia - Night shot - Italy by Mau&Sa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, July 31st, 2014*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

1 par dream.afar, sur Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Friday, August 1st, 2014*

*Adolphe Bridge in Luxembourg*


a night on Adolphe Bridge in Luxembourg by tuanland, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

August 1, 2014

*Seattle, Washington, United States of America*









Golden Seattle by Howard Ignatius via flickr , Taken on July 11, 2014, 






Hello Seattle, I am a mountaineer
In the hills and highlands
I fall asleep in hospital parking lots
And awake in your mouth

Hello Seattle, I am a manta ray
Deep beneath the blue waves
I'll crawl the sandy bottom of Puget Sound
And construct a summer home

Hello Seattle, I am the crescent moon
Shining down on your face
I will disguise myself as a sleeping pill
And descend inside of you

Hello Seattle, I am a cold seahorse
Feeling warm in your sand
I sing about the tide and the ocean surf
Rolling in the evening breeze

Hello Seattle, I am an albatross
On the docks and moored boats
I sail above your inlets and interstates
Through the rain and open wind

Hello Seattle, I am an old lighthouse
Throwing beams of bright lights
Red in the morning, blue in the evening sun
Taking heed for everyone

Hello Seattle, I am a mountaineer
In the hills and highlands
I fall asleep in hospital parking lots

Take me above your light
Carry me through the night
Hold me secure in flight
Sing me to sleep tonight

Take me above your light (Hello Seattle)
Carry me though the night (I am a mountaineer, in the hills and highlands)
Hold me secure in flight (I fall asleep in hospital)
Sing me to sleep tonight (parking lots, and awake in your house)​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Friday, August 1st, 2014*

*Alhambra* is a palace and fortress complex located in *Granada, Spain*



The Alhambra of Granada at dusk by Big sis 4C, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, August 1st, 2014*

*The Perfect mirror
Lake Louise in Banff National Park. Alberta, Canada*


Nature's Mirror by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Friday, August 1, 2014*

*Valles Calchaquíes, Salta, Argentina*









Antonio Martinez Castaño


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Saturday, August 2 2014*

*Hong Kong*


HK Edits large-36 by John Hudson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Saturday, August 2, 2014*

*Sant'Ambrogio di Torino, Italy*


Sacra di San Michele by fede_gen88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, August 2nd, 2014*

*Monterrey, Mexico*
San Jeronimo de noche by Alcala06, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

August 2, 2014 19:40 Manila, Philippines

Griboyedov Canal and The Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood, Saint Petersburg, Russia









2012-04 St Petersburg 263 by Edmund Gall via flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saturday, August 2nd, 2014*

*Huế, Vietnam*



More ornamental gates at Hue, Vietnam (Explored) by Pat L.314, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Saturday, August 2, 2014*

*Havana, Cuba*









Piero Damiani


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, August 2nd, 2014*

*Barrier Reef Anemonefish - Moreton Island*


Barrier Reef Anemonefish - Moreton Island by Rowland Cain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, August 3rd, 2014*

*San Antonio (Texas), U.S.A.*
Go Spurs! by RyanManuel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, August 10th, 2014*

*Aleutian volcanoes , Alaska – U.S.*










https://flic.kr/p/2jNdmw


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunday, August 10th, 2014*


*Guangzhou Zhujiang New CBD at Night - 广州 珠江新城夜景*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China



IMG_7796 by Гок, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

August 10, 2014

Hamburg-Mitte, Hamburg, Germany









Speicherstadt at Night by Arne Bornheim via flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sunday, August 10, 2014*

*João Pessoa, Paraíba, Brazil*









Herbert Albuquerque


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sunday, August 10 2014*

*Takachiho Gorge, Miyazaki, Japan
*

Another one of Japan's natural beauties by Ippei & Janine Naoi, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

August 11, 2014

Reed Flute Caves, Guangxi Province, China










Underground Pool Reflection, Reed Flute Caves, Guangxi province, China by Ben Ashmole via flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, August 11th, 2014*

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago_2014-004.jpg by Nickzebrit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, August 11th, 2014*

*A Tornado, Unknown place*


Never Stop by some_stuff, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

little universe said:


> *Guangzhou Zhujiang New CBD at Night - 广州 珠江新城夜景*
> Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful city!! Beautiful Canton Tower! :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*View along SZR from Financial Centre Metro Station, Dubai, United Arab Emirates*


View along SZR from Financial Centre Metro Station, Dubai, United Arab Emirates by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Monday, August 11 2014*

*Svartisen Glacier, Norway
*

norway - svartisen glacier by Ralph Oechsle, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

August 12, 2014

Pamukkale, Turkey









Pamukkale by Catarina Mastellaro via flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, August 12th, 2014*

*Kaysersberg (Haut-Rhin), France*
Sunrise Kaysersberg by LDream2505, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, August 12th, 2014*

*Iceberg Approaching to the coast, Newfoundland - Canada*


IMG_3051_b_adj by daveg1717, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tuesday, August 12th, 2014*


*Yading National Nature Reserve - 亚丁自然保护区*
Daocheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China



Yên bình... by thangdong, on Flickr




​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Tuesday, August 12 2014*

*Chittenango Falls State Park, New York
*

Chittenango Falls in Fall Season by TomNC, on Flickr


----------



## tedecom (Aug 18, 2007)

del


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tuesday, August 12, 2014*

*Ermitão Beach, Guarapari, Brazil*









Erly Nunes Machado


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

August 13, 2014


Jerusalem City, Israel











Modern Jerusalem by Jonas Hansel via flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, August 13th, 2014*

*Prague, Czech republic*
Tram running through night Prague, the Czech republic. by Jane(k), on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

hugodiekonig said:


> August 13, 2014
> 
> 
> Jerusalem City, Israel


^^

Jerusalem looks great plus so many history there. 

Thx for sharing hugo  :cheers:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wednesday, August 13th, 2014*


*Renlongba Glacier - 仁龙巴冰川*
Baxoi County, Chamdo Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


FZJ80 by ROAM4WD, on Flickr


​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, AUgust 13th, 2014*

*Vaduz - Liechtenstein*


liechtenstein by paul bica, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canterbury plains landscape, New Zealand*










Canterbury plains landscape, New Zealand by www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/]Kenny Muir[/url], on Flickr

https://www.flickr.com/photos/krmuir/2535105163/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Wednesday, August 13, 2014*

*The Cathedral of Brasilia, Brazil*









André Felipe Carvalho


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*View from the Umeda Sky Building, Osaka, Japan*


View from the Umeda Sky Building, Osaka, Japan by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Thursday, August 14th, 2014*

*Paradise Island at Koh Lading, Thailand*


Paradise Island - Koh Lading - Thailand by Jarrod Castaing, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

August 14, 2014

Ruins of Petra, Petra, Jordan









Petra, Jordan by Yaffa Philips via flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Thursday, August 14th, 2014*



*Kanas Lake at the Chinese Part of the Altai Mountains - 阿尔泰山 喀纳斯湖*
Altay Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China



喀纳斯湖_KanasiLake by 钱塘四公子, on Flickr





​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, August 14th, 2014*

*Madrid, Spain*
Las Tablas Urbanscape #1 :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Klayar Beach, Pacitan - Indonesia / August 01, 2014


Vacation in Klayar Beach, Pacitan - East Java by anantohermawan1988, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Auckland skyline. New zeland*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/krmuir/2459018616/in/photostream/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, August 14th, 2014*

*Katoomba South Wales - Australia*


Jamison Valley Sunset by Atilla2008, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Thursday, August 14 2014*

*Ilulissat, Greenland
*

Ilulissat, Greenland by _Zinni_, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Corniche, Alexandria, Egypt*


Corniche, Alexandria, Egypt by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, August 15th, 2014*

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal2014_078 copy by piccolo pesce, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Mackenzie reflection.NZ*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/krmuir/2409767422/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Jump!!!!!!


August 15, 2014

Dead Sea, Israel area









Dead Sea Israel by israeltourism via flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Sarangan*, Magetan - East Java, Indonesia


Sarangan - Cemorosewu, Magetan - East Java, Indonesia by anantohermawan1988, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, August 15th, 2014*

*Little Colorado river falls, Arizona - US*










https://flic.kr/p/7KRtmq


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14791882028/in/pool-amazingscenery/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sunday, August 24, 2014*

*Saguaro National Park, United States*









Bob McPherson


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

August 24, 2014


*The Cave of Giant Crystals, Naica, Mexico*











The Cave of Giant Crystals, Naica, Mexico by Paul Williams via flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sunday, August 24 2014*

*Ketchikan, Alaska
*

Harbor Magic by storymakr, on Flickr


----------



## exxzite (Dec 4, 2010)

*Monday, August 25th, 2014*

*The Grand Palace - Bangkok,Thailand*


BAN_1032 by thebangcreative, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Monday, August 25th, 2014*


*Altyn-Tagh Mountains National Nature Reserve - 阿尔金山国家自然保护区*
Bayingolin Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China


By *rufeng0758* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rufeng0758/5833249678/sizes/l



​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waverley railway station, Edinburgh*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14991277412/in/pool-amazingscenery/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La bellissma cittadina di Ala in versione HDR*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14989317486/in/pool-amazingscenery/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, August 25th, 2014*

*Langre Beach, Cantabria – Spain*


Playa de Langre by inFocusDCPhoto – Young Spanish photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, August 25th, 2014*

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne by nataliecarrillo78, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, August 25th, 2014*

*The town of Rab, Croatia*

Grad Rab by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Monday, August 25, 2014*

*Guía de Isora, Canary Islands, Spain*









jabc - Juan A. Bafalliu Catalá


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

August 25, 2014
*Neguev, Israel*











Neguev by Rodrigo Balan Uriartt via flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Monday, August 25 2014*

*Bowen Falls, Milford Sound, New Zealand
*

Morning Reflections of Bowen Falls by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tuesday, August 26, 2014*

*Baobabs in Morondava, Madagascar*









Michael Pitt


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Monday, August 25th, 2014*

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*


Winter Views from Nebotičnik (From Stari trg to the Marshes) by Union*, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*phi phi islands. Thailand*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/arkaitz76/14476203329/in/pool-amazingscenery/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, August 26th, 2014*

*Western Plains Victoria - Australia*


Before Dawn by aycee_2000, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Surabaya - Indonesia


surabaya - indonesia by anantohermawan1988, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, August 26th, 2014*

*Playing football at Trikala, Greece*
And Still They Play by HuckleberryFlyn, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wednesday, August 27th, 2014*


*Yangtze River's Bend - 长江第一湾*
At the borders of Shangri-La County (Dêqên Prefecture) & Yulong County (Lijiang City), Yunnan Province, SW China


By *豆瓣上的lotusblue* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5639661593/sizes/l


​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Holsten Tor Lübeck 

Das Holstentor ist das Wahrzeichen der Hansestadt Lübeck.

Holstentor in Luebeck, Germany*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5003827708/in/photostream/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday,August 27th, 2014*

*Great Falls, Montana - US*


Montana Supercell by antonyspencer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, August 27th, 2014*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro - Copacabana by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, August 27th, 2014*

*Submarine - The town of Rab*, Croatia

Podmornica by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

August 27, 2014

*Neuschwanstein Castle, Hohenschwangau, Bavaria*










the postcard moment by David Telford via flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Wednesday, August 27 2014*

*Mystic Falls, Colorado
*

Impossible Falls by Ryan C Wright, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Thursday, August 28, 2014*

*Sultan Omar Ali Saifuddin Mosque, Bandar Seri Begawan, Brunei*









Bernard Spragg. NZ


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monument Valley in Moonlight. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4937300812/in/photostream/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, August 28th, 2014*

*Great Sand Dunes, Colorado - US*


Dunescape: Great Sand Dunes, Colorado by Ivan Sohrakoff, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Metate Arch, Devil's Garden, Grand Staircase-Escalante National Monument, Escalante, Utah
*










Metate Arch by James Marvin Phelps via flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Thursday, August 28th, 2014*


*North Face of the Mount Everest (8,848 M)- 珠峰北坡*
Tingri County, Shigatse City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China


Top of the earth by [email protected], on Flickr


​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, August 26th, 2014*

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
14.5633 by storvandre, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, August 28th, 2014*

*Adriatic*, Croatia

Rab jedrilica by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Thursday August 28 2014*

*Lake Moraine, Banff National Park, Canada
*

canoes - Moraine Lake - Banff National Park - 7-06-12 01 by Tucapel, on Flickr


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

*Ifni Lake​**Morocco​** ( High Atlas )​*









Flickr

Credits : El Sahraoui


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Friday, August 29th, 2014*



*Jiayuguan Pass (the Great Wall's West End) and the Qilian Mountains  - 嘉峪关 及 祁连山*
Jiayuguan City, Gansu Province, NW China



Jiayu Pass, Gansu by Visit China Now, on Flickr

​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, August 29th, 2014*

*Central Montana plains - US*


Power Lines Through Central Montana by Todd Klassy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Achensee Austria*

View from the mountain Zwoelferkopf (1480m) near Pertisau at the Achensee / Austria










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4261997420/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, August 29th, 2014*

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco From Air_8817 by Mizu001, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, September 7th, 2014*

*Haarlem*, North Holland, Netherlands

Haarlem by Georgia Wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

*Ifrane-Morocco *


The center of Ifrane par The-s, sur Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sunday, September 7, 2014*

*Historic town of Piranhas, Alagoas, Brazil*









Max Levay


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sunday, September 7, 2014*

*St. Johns, US Virgin islands*


Virgin Islands Beach by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Atlantis, Bahamas*











Atlantis by Shutter Runner via flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Monday, September 8th, 2014*


*The Ancient Waterfront Town of Wuzhen - 水乡古镇 乌镇*
Tongxiang, Jiaxing City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

By *空谷-幽兰* from flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13685161923/sizes/l

​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Jewels of Dubai Marina *
View from the west crescent of the Palm Jumeirah Island of the 'Tallest Block in the World' with the dominant Princess Tower from where I took many aerial views of Dubai Marina.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/danielcheong/12340353925/in/set-72157600510432549/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, Septemer 8th, 2014*

*Mont Dore, Auvergne - France*


Puy Gros by Kris. L., on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

September 8, 2014


*Westlu, Luray, Virginia, United States of America*











Pretty caves by m01229 via flickr​


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Magetan, East Java - INDONESIA


Magetan - East Java, Indonesia by anantohermawan1988, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bear and two cubs , Western Canada*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/paradise-found/6210517076/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, September 8th, 2014*

*Madrid, Spain*
smoking girl by pukilin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, September 8th, 2014*

*Porto, Portugal*

Porto# by françois26, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Monday, September 8, 2014*

*Pipa Beach, Rio Grande do Norte, Brazil*









rsardou


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Monday, September 8, 2014*

*Cape Point, South Africa
*

Cape Point South Africa by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Boyshow said:


> *Bear and two cubs , Western Canada*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha I like hit Boyshow!!!!! cute bears!!!! :happy:


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tuesday, September 9, 2014*

*Nizhny Novgorod, Russia*









Dara Pilyugina


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tuesday, September 9th, 2014*




*Chinese Part of the Altai Mountains  - 中国 阿尔泰山*
Burqin County, Altay Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China


Burqin County - Kanas Lake by ジェイリー, on Flickr

​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moraine Lake, Banff NP, Canada*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/paradise-found/5986752537/in/photostream/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tueday, September 9th, 2014*

*Pangandaran, West Java ~ Indonesia*


Dark turned to light, grey turned to blue. what’s sunrise like through your eyes? by Sayid Budhi, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Friday, September 12th, 2014*

*Ha Long Bay, Vietnam*


Sunrise at Ha Long Bay Vietnam by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, September 12th, 2014*

*Pinhão, Douro*, Portugal

Pinhão by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glittering Marina *
Fisheyed view of Dubai Marina from the twisted Cayan Tower (formerly known as Infinity Tower).










https://www.flickr.com/photos/danielcheong/11054637114/in/set-72157600510432549/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, September 12th, 2014*

*Prague - Czech Republic*


Twilight over Prague by fuerst, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Friday, September 12, 2014*

*Milford Sound, New Zealand
*

 by NathanaelB, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Friday, September 12, 2014*

*Lacerda Elevator and Model Market in Salvador, Brazil*









Marcelo Lima


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Saturday, September 13th, 2014*




*Pagsum Lake (Basong Co) - 巴松错*
Gongbo'gyamda County, Nyingchi Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China










C巴松措--3 by granthou, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

September 12, 2014

*Elbow Falls, Alberta, Canada*











Elbow Falls Transformed by Jerry Bowley via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

little universe said:


> *Canola Flower Fields at Luoping Conty - 罗平油菜花田*
> Luoping County, Qujing Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!!!!!!! Awesome!!!!


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Saturday, September 13th, 2014*

*Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute, Venice, Italy*


Venice III ~ Explored by Robert Körner, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Autumn in Argentina *

one of the reason I pick my traveling time to Argentina on beginning of April was because of their fall season,I never see Red colors so much on the leaves before ....i went to few other countries on Autumn but the colors is not so red like this,so I went Crazy to take the pictures 
this was taken while sunrise,the sunrise time there around 08.30-08.45 am which is very late sunrise I ever know too 










https://www.flickr.com/photos/helminadia/7106342357/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, September 13th, 2014*

*New York City, U.S.A.*
Tribute in Light Memorial by Bidwell, Coby, on Flickr


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

edit


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

September 13, 2014


*The Cave of Giant Crystals, Naica, Mexico*











The Cave of Giant Crystals, Naica, Mexico by Paul Williams via flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Saturday, September 13, 2014*

*Serengeti, Tanzania*









Louise Bleakly


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, September 13th, 2014*

*Guadix, Andalusia, Spain*

Spain - Guadix by gionni [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Saturday, September 13, 2014*

*Phuket, Thailand*


Phuket by Tristan Na, on Flickr


----------



## Betocalo (May 21, 2009)

*Coatepeque Lake,El Salvador,Central America​*



Lago de Coatepeque by roberto10sv, on Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, September 13th, 2014*

*Cinque Terre, Liguria - Italy*


Storm in Cinque Terre by WorldsEndPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, September 14th, 2014*

*Rome, Italy*
Rome, Italy by gc232, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubai Marina Reflected *

Late at night, when there are no boats cruising anymore, the water is calm enough to produce some nice reflections.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/danielcheong/10858926986/in/set-72157600510432549/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, September 14th, 2014*

*Palmyra - Syria*


Sunset over Palmyra from the Qala'at ibn Maan castle, Syria by Alessandra Kocman, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sunday, September 14th, 2014*

*Hamnøy, Norway*


Hamnøy by Gian Paolo Chiesi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, September 14th, 2014*

*Nazaré beach*, Leiria, Portugal

Nazaré Portugal by ONETERRY. AKA TERRY KEARNEY, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

September 14, 2014


*Madrid, Spain*


(Go USA!!!) 










Madrid by Roberto Taddeo via flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sunday, September 14, 2014*

*Astana, Kazakhstan*









Eric Lafforgue


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sunday, September 14, 2014*

*Losama Bay, Thailand
*

The Perfect Getaway by aqiltahir, on Flickr


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

*Marrakech-Morocco *


Marrakech - Djemaa el Fna par Rolandito., sur Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Monday, September 15th, 2014*




*The Ancient Village of Tachuan in Autumn - 塔川古村的秋色*
Yi County, Huangshan City, Anhui Province, Central China



IMG_3264 by 涂抹, on Flickr




​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubai*

View of the so called 'Tallest Block in the World' (named like this because of the density number of skyscrapers over 60 floors in a single block).










https://www.flickr.com/photos/danielcheong/10840897333/in/set-72157600510432549/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, September 15th, 2014*

*Crocodile on the Orinoco River - Venezuela*


Orinoco Crocodile - Photo by Roger Manrique by Crocroger, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Monday, September 15th, 2014*

*Hamburg, Germany*


Landungsbrücken Nachtstimmung by Donarstein (www.facebook.com/DonarPhotography), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, September 15th, 2014*

*Trafalgar square, London (U.K.)*
Trafalgar Square Portrait by Andrew Theodoropoulos, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Monday, September 15, 2014*

*Campinas, São Paulo, Brazil*









Neto Baldo


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Monday, September 15, 2014*

*Greenland*


Greenland by richard.mcmanus., on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

September 15, 2014


*Sydney, New South Wales, Australia*

13 years ago was the Sydney 2000 Olympic Games Opening Ceremony









Sydney City at Dusk by Sacha Fernandez via flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tuesday, September 16th, 2014*




*Nuorilang Waterfalls at Jiuzhaigou Valley - 九寨沟 诺日朗瀑布*
Jiuzhaigou County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China



Nuorilang Waterfall, by Suo Ji by Lake St Clair Lodge, on Flickr



​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubai*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/danielcheong/10626303894/in/set-72157600510432549/


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Connected Highway Magetan Regency (East Java) - Karanganyar (Central Java), Java Island - INDONESIA / September 14, 2014



Tawangmangu - Cemorosewu Highway by anantohermawan1988, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, September 16th, 2014*

*Caño Cristales - Colombia*


Caño Cristales by Fredy Gómez Suescún, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunday, September 21st, 2014*


*Landscape in Xiahe County - 夏河县风景*
Xiahe County, Gannan Prefecture, Gansu Province, NW China



草原21 by eastriver72, on Flickr
​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, September 21st, 2014*

*Koeln, Germany*

City lights by lazy_dude, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, September 21st, 2014*

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Skyline During Sunset by fayehburchette, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cheonggyecheon Stream [청계천] - Korea*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/geraldow/14118180309/in/pool-korea/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, September 21st, 2014*

*Train thru Tea Plantation in Nuwara Eliya – Sri Lanka*


The Viceroy Through Tea Plantations in Nuwara Eliya - Colombo, Sri Lanka by whl.travel, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sunday, September 21st, 2014*

*Curitiba, Brazil*









Radamés Manosso


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

September 21, 2014


*Bamberg, Bavaria, Germany*











Bamberg-Germany by Michael Hagelüken via flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Monday, September 22nd, 2014*



*The Historical Qibao Town in Suburban Shanghai - 上海 七宝古镇*
Minhang District, Shanghai Municipality, Eastern China



... by Xrol29, on Flickr

​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubai Grand View*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/danielcheong/10596397935/in/set-72157600510432549/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, September 22nd, 2014*

*Fisherman’s club, Rio de la Plata - Argentina*


Fisherman's Club by 'J', on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, September 22nd, 2014*

*Bogotá. Colombia*
Bogotá D.C by PANZER (Contacto y ventas: [email protected]), on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Nilgiri Hills, Bangladesh*
View from Niligiri, Bandarban by Lazy Capture, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, September 22nd, 2014*

*Cathedral of the Incarnation, Granada, Spain*

The Cathedral, Granada, Spain by ChihPing, on Flickr

More: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=117578297&postcount=123


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Monday, September 22nd, 2014*

*Someplace in Iceland*


Cracked by Iurie Belegurschi ~ www.iceland-photo-tours.com, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Monday, September 22nd, 2014*

*Colonia del Sacramento, Uruguay* 









Maria_Globetrotter


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, September 23nd, 2014.*

*Šibenik - Croatia*

Šibenik panorama by influence8865, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tuesday, September 23rd, 2014*


*Mongol Nomad and his eagle *
Ölgii City, Bayan-Ölgii Aimag, Mongolia 


Eagle Festival by zulkamal, on Flickr

​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madeira Islands. Portugal*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3667711421/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, September 23rd, 2014*

*Kyeongki-Do South Korea*


Spectacular sunrise by chunwoo, song seungjin, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

I'm still busy nowadays and I am trying to post few now. Wait for all my likes


September 23, 2014


*Hraunfossar , Iceland*










Hraunfossar by Jonathan via flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, September 23rd, 2014*

*Madrid, Spain*
View of Gran Via, main shopping street in Madrid by doctor.calavera, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia, Spain. Beach.*


barcas en malvarrosa (hrzntl.1) por saoret58, en Flickr


----------



## Breno Medeiros (Jul 3, 2010)

*Tuesday, September 23rd, 2014*

*Toledo, Spain*


Toledo. España . EXPLORE by elcorralon, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Mississauga, Ontario, Canada*
DSC_0003 by oneillpatricia10, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tuesday, September 23rd, 2014*

*Volcano Tunupa, Bolivia*









Jessie Reeder


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Bogota-Colombia*









https://www.flickr.com/...


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Tuesday, September 23rd, 2014*

*Victoria, Seychelles*


Seychelles holidays by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, September 24th, 2014.*

*Šibenik, Croatia*

Šibenik by grand Yann, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wednesday, September 24th, 2014*


*Pudacuo National Park - 普达措国家公园*
Shangri-La County, Dêqên Prefecture, Yunnan Province, SW China


Pudacuo National Park, Shangri-La, Yunnan, China by Alldvdku, on Flickr

​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Batad Rice Terraces, Banaue, Ifugao, Philippines*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/13thfool/7155213536/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Wednesday, September 24th, 2014*

*Pantanal Matogrossense National Park, Brazil*









Tony (tickspics)


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Boyshow said:


> *Batad Rice Terraces, Banaue, Ifugao, Philippines*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Philippines :banana::banana::banana::banana: Thanks for this Boyshow!!!!


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

September 24, 2014

*Borgarfjörður, Iceland*











The Descent to Borgarfjörður by Jonathan via flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, Septemberth 24th 2014*

*Seville, Spain*


Spanish Pavilion on Plaza de España by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, September 24th, 2014*

*Shanghai, China*
火云/ Fire clouds over Shanghai by woohuang, on Flickr


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

Casablanca , Morocco 


Indiferencia par El Decertor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The nicest island of thailand; Ko Tao*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/grolli77/237790368/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, September 25th, 2014*

*National Library, Minsk - Belarus *


url=https://flic.kr/p/bdd3nB]







[/url]Minsk / Мiнск (Belarus) - National Library by Danielzolli, on Flickr


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Sibenik in CROATIA*

deleted


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

September 25, 2014


*Lake Louise, Alberta, Canada*










The Shores of Lake Louise by Donovan O'Donnell Photo via flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, September 27th, 2014*

*Stockholm, Sweden*
A night out by bäfver, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ominous view from Schloss Neuschwanstein.Germany*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14624161504/in/pool-schwangau/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Saturday, September 27th, 2014*

*Railway on the Altiplano, Bolivia*









Cedric Favero


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

September 28, 2014


*Mayon Volcano, Albay, Philippines*


(currently on the verge of eruption)










mayon volcano - the pride of bicolandia by Melvin Baroga via flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, September 27th, 2014*

*St. -Michael's church, Berati - Albania*



albania - the land of the illyrians by Retlaw Snellac Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Inani Beach, Bangladesh*
Football by the sea by idolhunterproduction, on Flickr


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

*Medina of FEZ Morocco * is the old city , the biggest in the country and is in the medina when there is the oldest university in the world ^^

Medina of Fez by Zé Eduardo..., on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunday, September 28th, 2014*



*Huanglong Scenic Area - 黄龙景区*
Songpan County, Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


CQSC-4-06 by yeung ming, on Flickr


​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, September 28th, 2014*

*Sydney, Australia*
City skyline from near Jeffrey Street Wharf by nikabuz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rainbow Falls, Kerikeri New Zealand*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nadlyaizat/8728082037/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

shlouger said:


> *Medina of FEZ Morocco * is the old city , the biggest in the country and is in the medina when there is the oldest university in the world ^^
> 
> Medina of Fez by Zé Eduardo..., on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

September 29, 2014


*Batad Village and Rice Terraces, Batad, Ifugao, Philippines*











Batad Village and Rice Terraces by Christian Ronnel via flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sunday, September 28th, 2014*

*Merzouga Desert, Morocco*


Powder Turn by Tristan Shu, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sunday, September 28th, 2014*

*Dourados, Mato Grosso do Sul, Brazil*









ptakarada


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Laguna de La Plaza
*
*Cocuy National Park*
Colombia










https://www.flickr.com/...
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Monday, September 29th, 2014*



*Tajikistan Part of the Pamir Mountains*


帕米尔高原 by 悟空™, on Flickr

​


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Sibenik- Croatia*

*Panoramic view of Sibenik in Croatia*


Sibenik-By-Night-credit-Croatian-Tourist-Board by danibacic, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mackenzie Country. New Zealand*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15107003817/in/pool-nzlandscapes/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, September 29th, 2014*

*The Black Pharaohs - Sudan*


sudan - the black pharaohs by Retlaw Snellac Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, September 29th, 2014*

*Château de Champs-sur-Marne, France*
Chateau de Champs sur Marne (3) by fabien desaintcyr, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

October 1, 2014


*Katla Volcano, Iceland *











Katla Volcano, Iceland by Alessio Michelini via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Sacred waterfall and virgin temperate rainforest, Kumano, Japan









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7200186578


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

October 2, 2014

*Peterhof, Saint Petersburg, Russia*











Peterhof, St. Petersburg by Ollie2363 via flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, Ocober 2nd, 2014*

*Camecuaro Lake, Michoacán - Mexico *


_MG_6359 by Marc Hors, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Thursday, October 2nd, 2014*



*The Coastal City of Qingdao - 海滨城市 青岛*
No.2 City in Shandong Province, Northern China


Qingdao Olympic Sailing Center by MirageSea, on Flickr




​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, October 2nd, 2014*

*London, U.K.*
More of More London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, October 2nd, 2014*

*Gavarnie the waterfall in France*, the central Pyrenees Mountains

Cirque de Gavarnie by Lawrence OP, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Thursday, October 2nd, 2014*

*Rainbow Falls, California
*

Rainbow Falls, Mammoth Lakes by universini, on Flickr


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Cartagena De Indias 
*
*Colombia*









https://www.flickr.com/...​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Thursday, October 2nd, 2014*

*Guaxuma Beach, Alagoas, Brazil*









Fred Matos


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Friday, October 3rd, 2014*



*Misty Mount Hua (Huashan) - 云雾华山*
Huayin, Weinan City, Shaanxi Province, NW China



HuaShan by the idea of getting lost, on Flickr


​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etangs de l'Inn, Sils-Baselgia et Piz de la Margna (3159m), district de Maloja, Engadine, canton des Grisons, Suisse.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15275728781/in/[email protected]/


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Lawu Mountain, Magetan - INDONESIA


Lawu Mountain by anantohermawan1988, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Parroquia de Santo Domingo de Guzman, San Cristobal De La Laguna, Canary Islands, Spain
*


tags : hugo , church










San Cristobal de la Laguna. Tenerife by Miguel Ángel García. via flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paraka Wachoi (Leopoldo Lake) Amazonas - Venezuela*



Paraka Wachoi (Lago Leopoldo | Lake Leopoldo) by ferjflores, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Friday, October 3, 2014*

*Ilulissat, Greenland*









loraineltai


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Saturday, October 4th, 2014*




*Coffee, Blonde, Sydney Harbour and the Opera House*
Sydney, NSW, Australia



AustrliaAAH_5473_13_13 by riccasergio, on Flickr
​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Saturday, October 4th, 2014*

*Ruins of São Miguel das Missões, Brazil*









Antonello!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, October 4th, 2014*

*Sydney, Australia*
view from kiribilli by Brad HK, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Vancouver . Canada*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/basicelementsphoto/6790550188/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Reine, Lofoten Islands, Norway*











Photo by v on life via flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, October 4th, 2014*

*Palau Island*


IMG_8897 by y.awanohara, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Praia, Cabo Verde*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, October 4th, 2014*

*Notre Dame de Paris and Seine River at Dusk*

Notre Dame de Paris and Seine River at Dusk by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Saturday, October 4, 2013*

*Gulfoss, Iceland
*

Gulfoss by dataichi, on Flickr


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Volcano Nevado del Ruiz
Caldas-Tolima 
*Colombia*

*







https://www.flickr.com/...​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunday, October 5th, 2014*




*Downtown Chongqing (Yuzhong District) - 重庆 渝中区*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China



Downtown Chongqing by Faunubes, on Flickr




​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, October 5th, 2014*

*Athens, Greece*
Last 12 Months-275 by surreyorganist (Michael Davis), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plage de Grande Anse à l'île de La Réunion, Reunion Island*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/iledelareuniontourisme/8741383468/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, October 5th, 2014*

*Porcijunkulovo 2014. - Čakovec, Croatia*

porcijunkulovo2014 by Vrki, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sunday, October 5th, 2014*

*Ivaporunduva, São Paulo, Brazil*









Ana Caroline de Lima


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

*Atlas , Morocco *










by Karim AchaLhi on flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sunday, October 5, 2014*

*Lake District, England*


Lake District View by Michael Mehl, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

October 5, 2014


*Midnight sun at Svolvær, Lofoten, Norway*
July 2, 2014









Midnight sun in Svolvær, Lofoten, Norway. by Mats Anda via flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Monday, October 6th, 2014*




*Changdeokgung Palace in Seoul - 서울 창덕궁 (昌德宮)*
Jongno District, Seoul, South Korea



Inside the secret garden by jamesblah, on Flickr

​


----------



## el_dreamer_ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Sunset on Yakima River, WA, USA*
Taken in August, 2014.


Sunset on Yakima by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castillo Peak, Patagonia - Chile*


Cerro Castillo - Patagonia (Chile) by Noelegroj (2.5 million views!), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lower Falls. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/wickedpics/6320380259/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, October 6th, 2014*

*New York City, U.S.A.*
Manhattan-Pier 17 by Mikhail Kusayev, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2000th post!!

*Cape Stolbchaty, Kuril Islands, Kunashir, Hokkaido, Japan*











Kuril Islands - Kunashir, Cape Stolbchaty by Eugene Kaspersky via flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tuesday, October 7th, 2014*



*Kuytun Grand Canyon (or Bayingou Grand Canyon) - 奎屯大峡谷（八音沟大峡谷)*
Kuytun City, Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China



巴音沟大峡谷 by 执迷者, on Flickr


​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Katun River / Chemal village / Altai Mountains / Siberia / Russia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mksystem/6188540262/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tumbala, Chiapas - Mexico*


Chiapas - Cascadas de Agua Azul 2 by JuanAlcaraz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, October 7th, 2014*

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Rocks and Steel - Golden Gate Bridge - San Francisco, California.jpg by where to willie, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

October 7, 2014


*Hickman Bridge, Capitol Reef National Park, Utah*










Hickman Bridge by James Marvin Phelps via flickr​


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Medellin Colombia

*​








...


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tuesday, October 7th, 2014*

*Pease Bay, Cayman Islands*









Don McDougall


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wednesday, October 8th, 2014*




*Ancient Town of Gongtan by the Wu River - 乌江畔 龚滩古镇*
Youyang County, Chongqing Municipality, SW China



Qiuyang (15) by Visit China Now, on Flickr



​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*晨雾中的梯田，中国 (Rice terraces in early morning mist, Guangxi Province, China)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3679133745/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

October 8, 2014

*PeytoLake, Banff, Alberta, Canada*



PeytoLake, Banff Alberta by angie_1964, on Flickr​


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

delete


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Málaga - Spain*


Málaga Skyfire by RobertCross1 (off and on), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, October 8th, 2014*

*Sandy beach, Oahu (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*
Wow by richnew7, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Wednesday, October 8th, 2014*

*Salinas and Aguada Blanca National Reservation, Peru*









Leonardo Del Prete


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Thursday, October 9th, 2014*



*Durbar Square in Patan, Nepal*



Patan Durbar Square, panorama by wibowo rusli, on Flickr


​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Thursday, October 9th, 2014*

*Kunoy village, Faroe islands*


~ Inexplicable Beauty ~ by ~Ranveig Marie~, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rio de Janeiro - Brazil*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiolara/7479214084/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, October 9th, 2014*

*Mérida - Venezuela*


SANTIAGO DE LOS CABALLEROS DE MÉRIDA (MÉRIDA-VENEZUELA) by JESUS ARAQUE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, October 9th, 2014*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Um Novo Dia - Praia de Copacabana - New Day - Copacabana Beach #Dawn #Copacabana #Rio by .**rickipanema**., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, October 9th, 2014*

*Krk Cathedral, Croatia*

Krk Cathedral by Georgios-K, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beach in South of Luanda. Angola*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14187693406/in/[email protected]


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thrusday, October 16th, 2014*

*Idaho Falls, Idaho - US*


Idaho Blues by James Neeley, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

October 16, 2014
(thank you Lord for the new year of my life)


*Nymphenburg Palace, Munich, Germany*



Nymphenburg Palace by Ken Zirkel, on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Thrusday, October 16th, 2014*

*Trindade Island, Brazil*









Ilha da Trindade 2


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, October 16th, 2014*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Dawn at the top of Pedra da Gavea - Rio de Janeiro Amanhecer do Topo da Pedra da Gávea #Rio #Brasil by .**rickipanema**., on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Thursday, October 16, 2014*

*Landslide Lake, Vancouver island
*

Blisters - Landslide Lake, Vancouver Island by Gavin Hardcastle - Fototripper, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, October 16, 2014*

*Ville d'Albi Vieux Pont au coucher de soleil*


Ville d'Albi Vieux Pont au coucher de soleil by www.antoniogaudencio.com, on Flickr


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

*Essaouira , Morocco * ^^


Essaouira by Marine Travels Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, October 17th, 2014*

*Montecorone - Italy*


Montecorone ( zocca modena italy )_2653_ dvd 15 - by masotti primo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bridal Veil Falls, Raglan, Waikato, North Island, New Zealand*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sondyaustin/1931813620/in/photostream/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Friday, October 17th, 2014*

*Barra de Valizas, Uruguay* 









Araí Moleri Riva-Zucchelli


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, October 17th, 2014*

*Elvas, Portalegre, Portugal*


Elvas by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm posting this here but I'm refering to all the threads in "General Photography":

I want to thank to all the hard-working contributors of this forum - and ofcourse to Skyscrapercity's founder and mantainers - for the extraordinary resource of information it became.

So many new places and more important - so many new aspects - in last days, revealing a world far more diverse and rich than we are prejudiced to think it is. Really mind-opening and useful.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

PRIMEVAL said:


> I'm posting this here but I'm refering to all the threads in "General Photography":
> 
> I want to thank to all the hard-working contributors of this forum - and ofcourse to Skyscrapercity's founder and mantainers - for the extraordinary resource of information it became.
> 
> So many new places and more important - so many new aspects - in last days, revealing a world far more diverse and rich than we are prejudiced to think it is. Really mind-opening and useful.


I came to appreciate more of God's creations and all great works of man through art and architecture through seeing the photos of different countries - from the canyons of the United States, from the deserts of Arabia and Africa, from the seas, rivers, falls, mountains and volcanoes, as well as the baroque, gothic, renaissance, classical buildings of Europe. Because of that I deeply have a big dream of touring around the world. I have become more familiar of the places around the world


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

October 17, 2014

*Mosel Valley, Germany*



Mosel Valley - DSC_0774 by nickybay, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, October 18th, 2014*

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Lana Thomas Title: Sand Castles on Cities Edge - City/Country: Alexandra, Egypt by bethelstudyabroad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belfast*

Capitale de l'Irlande du Nord










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15332169748/in/pool-blogerati


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Saturday, October 18th, 2014*

*Kul Sharif Mosque, Kazan, Russia*









khazovalexey


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, October 18th, 2014*

*Storm in Courtney, Oklahoma - US*


Supercell - Courtney, Oklahoma by Kelly DeLay, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

jose l. said:


> *Storm in Courtney, Oklahoma - US*
> 
> 
> Supercell - Courtney, Oklahoma by Kelly DeLay, on Flickr


scary. those clouds may form a twister


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

October 21, 2014


*Storasula, Iceland*



Storasula Panoramic by RattyBoots, on Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, October 21st, 2014*

*Aci Castello, Sicily - Italy*


Acitrezza Faraglioni Moon Rise Sicilia Italy Italia - Creative Commons by gnuckx by gnuckx, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Angkor Wat Temple, Siem Reap Province, Cambodia.*

Angkor Wat by claudecastor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Bayon Temple, Siem Reap Province, Cambodia.*

Angkor Wat with reflextion by anekphoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Angkor Wat, Siem Reap Province, Cambodia.*

Angkor Wat by jhannivy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Koh Ker (Khmer: ប្រាសាទកោះកេរ្ដិ៍) is a remote archaeological site in northern Cambodia about 120 kilometres (75 mi) away from Siem Reap and the ancient site of Angkor. It is a very jungle filled region that is sparsely populated. More than 180 sanctuaries were found in a protected area of 81 square kilometres (31 sq mi).[1](p13) Only about two dozen monuments can be visited by tourists because most of the sanctuaries are hidden in the forest and the whole area is not fully demined.

Koh Ker is the modern name for an important city of the Khmer empire. In inscriptions the town is mentioned as Lingapua (city of lingams) or Chok Gargyar (sometimes translated as city of glance,[2] sometimes as iron tree forest).[1](pp8–9)

Under the reign of the kings Jayavarman IV and Harshavarman II Koh Ker was briefly the capital of the whole empire (928–944 AD). Jayavarman IV forced an ambitious building program. An enormous water-tank and about forty temples were constructed under his rule. The most significant temple‑complex, a double sanctuary (Prasat Thom/Prang), follows a linear plan and not a concentric one like most of the temples of the Khmer kings. Unparalleled is the seven‑tiered and 36-metre (118 ft) high pyramid, which most probably served as state temple of Jayavarman IV. Really impressive too are the shrines with the two‑meter 6 ft 7 in high lingas.

Under Jayavarman IV the style of Koh Ker was developed and the art of sculpture reached a pinnacle. A great variety of wonderful statues were chiselled. Because of its remoteness the site of Koh Ker was plundered many times by looters. Sculptures of Koh Ker can be found not only in different museums but also in private collections. Masterpieces of Koh Ker are offered occasionally at auctions. These pieces in present times are considered stolen art.

The site is about two and half hours away from Siem Reap, and basic visitors' facilities are now being built. This makes Koh Ker very attractive for anyone who would like to experience lonely temples partly overgrown by the forest.

Since 1992 the site of Koh Ker is on the UNESCO tentative world heritage list

20140811 Koh Ker - 206 by txikita69, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@PinPeat: *One photo per person per day, only*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, October 21st, 2014*

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by TechnicolorPaul, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tuesday, October 21st, 2014*

*View from the Coffee Museum, Santos, Brazil*









Douglas Nascimento


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Tuesday, October 21, 2014*

*Ushuaia, Argentina*


Ushuaia, Argentina - Fin Del Mundo by GlobeTrotter 2000, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Suurbraak, Western Cape - South Africa*


Garden Route, South Africa by natssant, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

October 22, 2014


*Palawan Island, Philippines*


The best island in the world! Travellers vote the little-known Philippines outcrop of Palawan as the most exotic on Earth!!!

- Palawan claimed top spot based on over 76,000 votes in Conde Nast Traveler’s Readers’ Choice Awards for 2014
- It was largely thanks to the Puerto Princesa Subterranean River, one of the top natural wonders of the world
- At nearly five miles in length, Puerto Princesa is the second longest subterranean river in the world



> An island that boasts crystal clear waters, incredible beaches and one of the newest natural wonders of the world has been named the best in the world by readers of a leading travel magazine.
> The idyllic island of Palawan in the Philippines claimed top spot based on over 76,000 votes in Conde Nast Traveler’s Readers’ Choice Awards for 2014.
> And it’s largely thanks to its latest claim to fame: Puerto Princesa Subterranean River, a Unesco World Heritage Site, has been named one of the world’s best natural wonders.


dailymail.co.uk



Kayangan Lake [Explored] 08/22/2014 by mikko.dapula, on Flickr​


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

National Assembly of Bangladesh
Parliament House Of Bangladesh by Nayeem Naziur, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Royal Palace, Phnom Penh, Cambodia.​*
Royal Palace of Cambodia by D-Niev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, October 22nd, 2014*

*Château de Chaumont-sur-Loire, val d'Loire (France)*
Château de Chaumont sur Loire by Meiry Peruch, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vue aérienne de Saint-Pierre Martinique*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/martinikap/2970447834/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Wednesday, October 22nd, 2014*

*Caatinga, Brazil*









pedropk_1983


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Weggis with Pilatus (Lake Lucerne, Switzerland)*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2332354426


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kiyomizudera, Watcher of Kyoto City - Japan*


Kiyomizudera, Watcher of Kyoto City || Kyoto, Japan by www.karlocamero.com, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Angkor Wat, Siem Reap Province, Cambodia.*

Angkor Wat by Darrell Neo, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Dar Es Salaam Commuter Ferry Tanzania


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Friday, October 31st, 2014*




*A High Speed Train Arriving at Beijing South Railway Station - 北京南站*
Fengtai District, South Beijing, Northern China



CnyTia Tianjin 01 by ·Michael, on Flickr






​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bsharri, Ash Shamal, Lebanon*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/oeyvind/15115448742/in/pool-lebanon/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, Ocotber 31st, 2014*

*Puebla - Mexico*


POPOCATEPETL VOLCANO. (Puebla- México) by Viktor Manuel 990, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Friday, Ocotber 31st, 2014*

*Recife, Brazil*









Thales Paiva


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Horton Creek, AZ, USA*

Horton Creek by Guy Schmickle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, Ocotber 31st, 2014.*

*View from Tampa, Brasov, Romania*


View from Tampa, Brasov, Romania by Sorin Mutu, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Saturday, November 1st, 2014*




*Harmandir Sahib (The Golden Temple)*
Amritsar, Punjab, Northern India



Golden Temple, Amritsar by Darielita-ita, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

October 31, 2014

*Презентация логотипа Чемпионата мира по футболу 2018 в России
Presentation of the logo of the FIFA world Cup 2018 in Russia

Bol'shoi Theater, Moscow, Russia
*



Презентация логотипа Чемпионата мира по футболу 2018 в России/Presentation of the logo of the FIFA world Cup 2018 in Russia by sbystrov, on Flickr

​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, November 1st, 2014*

*Venice, Italy*
Super Yachts by René Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Macau. China*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/cheishichiyo/5845878966/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Banteay Srey Temple, Siem Reap Province, Cambodia*

Banteay Srei by Joerg1975, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, November 1st, 2014*

*Apartaderos- Venezuela*



Apartaderos, Mérida by kmuller00, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Saturday, November 1st, 2014*

*Marsaxlokk, Malta*









Tony Wasserman


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, November 1st, 2014.*

*Milengrad star trails, Croatia*


Milengrad-star trails by zocky40, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mumm Basin, British Columbia, Canada*


Mumm Basin by David Swindler (ActionPhotoTours.com), on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Rheinfels Castle, St. Goar, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany *



Rheinfels Castle by BraCom (Bram), on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, November 2nd, 2014*

*Venice, Italy*
Piazza San Marco in Venice during sunrise by Mike Nbg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Francisco, CA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/bettyd2011/15671794332/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, November 2nd, 2014*

*Lima - Peru*



Chorrillos - Lima Perú by Lorenzo Camere Málaga, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sunday, November 2nd, 2014*

*São Paulo, Brazil*


São Paulo & Night Lights by Luís Henrique Boucault, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Hanauma Bay, Hawaii, USA*

Hanauma Bay Sunrise by j . f o o j, on Flickr


----------



## aan_mustafa (Jun 25, 2011)

*Wonderful Indonesia*

*Raja Ampat* underwater paradise
West Papua - Indonesia

2.Raja-Ampat-Papua-Barat-Surga-Bawah-Laut-Terbaik-di-Indonesia.3 by aan_mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bilbao, Pays Basque, Spain*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/carlos_sancho/15584034231/in/faves-afarmer/


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Argentina's longest and most famous road, National Route 40, sign at Malargüe, Mendoza Province*

Desierto mendocino visto desde la Ruta Nacional 40 (camino hacia Malargüe, Mendoza, Argentina). by thejourney1972 (South America addicted), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Bittermark in Dortmund (Germany).*

Autumn forest by kiekmal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, November 3rd, 2014*

*Singapore city, Singapore*
Dark Attractions by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, November 3rd, 2014*

*Lisbon from above - Portugal*


Bye Bye Lisbona by ＳＴＥ, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, November 3rd, 2014.*

*Old Town Prague, Czech Republic*


Old Town Prague by ChihPing, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Monday, November 3rd, 2014*

*Baker Beach with the Golden Gate Bridge, San Francisco, United States*


Beach and Bridge. by Axim2013, on Flickr


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

*Essaouira ( Morocco ) Fish Harbour *

Essaouira by Smeets Paul, on Flickr


----------



## aan_mustafa (Jun 25, 2011)

*Wonderful Indonesia*

Bromo Tengger Semeru National Park
East Java - Indonesia

Gunung Bromo (7) by aan_mustafa, on Flickr

It is the only conservation area in Indonesia that has a sand sea, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bromo_Tengger_Semeru_National_Park#cite_note-dephut-2the Tengger Sand Sea, across which is the caldera of an ancient volcano (Tengger) from which four new volcanic cones have emerged.


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Monday, November 3rd, 2014*

*Mirror Lake, Oregon*


Mirror Lake Oregon 2013 by อ.เขตต์ โหรศิลป์ siamt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bangkok, Thailand*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ullipluemacher-thailand/15486606749/in/pool-bangkok


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, November 4th, 2014*

*Sapporo - Japan*



Sapporo at dusk by the Snow Tiger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, November 4th, 2014*

*Poreč, Croatia*


Poreč, Croatia by ChihPing, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tuesday, November 4th, 2014*

*El Chalten, Patagonia, Argentina*


Fall Colors in Patagonia by peteskiphoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, November 4th, 2014*

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai at night - DSC_0204 by fotosbyjohnh, on Flickr


----------



## aan_mustafa (Jun 25, 2011)

*Wonderful Indonesia*

TANAH LOT, "nyegara gunung ceremony"
Bali - Indonesia

Nyegara Gunung by januartha, on Flickr by I Nengah Januartha

Tanah Lot, except as a tourist attraction with beautiful panorama, as well as a place to perform religious ceremonies. One was to hold a ceremony _Nyegara Gunung_. _Nyegara_ _Gunung_ ceremony is a continuation of the ritual ceremony _Ngaben (Pitra yadnya)._


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Tuesday, November 4th, 2014*

*The Seychelles
*

Beach by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Friday, November 7th, 2014*

*Thingvellir, Iceland*


Autumn at Thingvellir, Iceland by fredschalk, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Istanbul. Turkey*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/acdga...xMo-pxVDik-pQaWf5-pwQ89E-pNYbHH-oRFmxi-pKL79Q


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Myvatn, Iceland*




Hverfjall - Myvatn North of Iceland by noomplayboy, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Friday, November 7, 2014*

*Mt. Rainier National Park, Washington, US*


Beginnings and Endings by John Westrock, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Santiago de Chile


Cerro Santa Lucia by rechever95, on Flickr
​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kilimanjaro (background) *

*Maasai Wilderness Conservation Trust, Kenya*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jimmah_v/6935060361/in/pool-kilimanjarogroup/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, November 8th, 2014*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
urn:newsml:dpa.com:20090101:140602-99-08027 by stuttgarterzeitung, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, November 8th, 2014*

*Baku - Azerbaijan*


Flame Towers by rutherfordinbelfast, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, November 8th, 2014.*

*Castelo de Almourol, Portugal*


Castelo de Almourol. by françois26, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Saturday, November 8th, 2014*

*Tanna Island, Vanuatu*









Rainbow by Bart Brouwer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Northern Gokyo Lakes from Near Scoundrel's Viewpoint, Nepal*

Northern Gokyo Lakes from Near Scoundrel's Viewpoint by Paul Krueger, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunday, November 9th, 2014*





*1305-year-old Small Wild Goose Pagoda - 小雁塔*
Xi'an City, Shaanxi Province, NW China



Small Wild Goose Pagoda by Dmitry Shakin, on Flickr






​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sunday, November 9, 2014*

*Two Jack Lake, Banff National Park, Alberta, Canada*


Two Jack Lake, Banff by mikev1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, November 9th, 2014*

*La Defense - Paris, France*
Business center evening by The world behind my lens⎪D.F. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Double Rainbow over Surfers Paradise *

An epic aerial view of Surfers Paradise with a vivid double rainbow. Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/blamethemonkey/15347226621/in/photostream/


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Viña del Mar - Chile

In perfect formation by rechever95, on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sunday, November 9th, 2014*

*Pego, Valencia, Spain*


Noche de luna llena. Para mis amigos de Flickr. Explore 7/11/2014 by Gloria Castro Salvador, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, November 9th, 2014*

*Bologna - Italy*


Bologna by Emanuele Peghetti, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Norway*

Short but strong Aurora by TerjeLM, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney skyline​*

Sydney Skyline Greenwich point by mornnb, on Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, November 12,2014*

*Perugia - Italy*


Perugia e il Subasio - Perugia and the Subasio Mountain by Ola55, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chinese Empire - Shanghai, China*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/53872...Uw-pxBJfu-pPPU1Z-oSKpCo-pxagHf-pwTKqQ-oSuyLx/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, November 13th, 2014*

*Lightning storm over Patra, Greece*
Patras, Greece struck by massive lightning storm by Alexandros Maragos, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Thursday, November 13th, 2014*

*Iguazu Falls, Between Brazil and Argentina*


Cataratas del Iguazú (12) by valdircodinhoto, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

November 13, 2014


*Keukenhof, Lisse, Netherlands*



Keukenhof Lisse 2014 Tree of Life by Femmy online , on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Francisco, USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisvankan/11035290706/in/set-72157638002192403


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, November 14th, 2014*

*Sainte Chapelle, Paris - France*


Visio Caelorum by Lawrence OP, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway
Norway by Max J R, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Friday, November 14th, 2014*

*Bragança, Brazil*


Sincerely yours . . . by ericrstoner, on Flickr


----------



## aan_mustafa (Jun 25, 2011)

*Padang - Padang *
Surfers Paradise, Bali - Indonesia

Padang Padang Rip Curl Pro 2011 by CL▲UDZ, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Sakhalin Oblast, Russia*




DSC_5974 by Brysnichniy_Mors, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, November 15th, 2014*

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal Downtown by Al Burakan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cienfuegos, Cuba*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15175025283


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

*Rabat Marina -Morocco -*


Twilight on the Marina by aminefassi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, November 15th, 2014*

*Beijing - China*

Beijing by Tony Shi Photos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Coffs Harbours Harbour, Australia
Coffs Harbours Harbour by JoeyHelms Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Saturday, November 15th, 2014*

*Socotra Island, Yemen*


Far Away ~ Socotra Island, Yemen by Martin Sojka .. www.VisualEscap.es, on Flickr


----------



## aan_mustafa (Jun 25, 2011)

*Kuta Surf Beach*
Lombok - Indonesia

Kuta Lombok by novomonde, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Santiago de Chile


Fuente de la Aviación by rechever95, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, November 16th, 2014*

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok River... by Minkn, on Flickr


----------



## Penumbra. (Dec 3, 2012)

LOS MOLINOS, REGIÓN DE LOS RÍOS|CHILE










01 de marzo de 2014 by Toycito, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

November 20, 2014

*
Sakhalin Oblast, Russia
*


DSC_5974 by Brysnichniy_Mors, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The nicest island of thailand; Ko Tao*










The nicest island of thailand; Ko Tao (1) by grolli77, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Viña del Mar - Chile


Atardecer en Viña del Mar 2013 by rechever95, on Flickr
​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona, US

Arizona Painted Desert by photoaz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, November 21st, 2014*

*Constantine - Algeria*


Constantine, Algeria by Alaa Benz, on Flickr


----------



## Penumbra. (Dec 3, 2012)

:eek2:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

For November 21, 2014


*Cathedral of the Spilled Blood, Saint Petersburg, Russia*



Spilt Blood by bradmd, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, November 22nd, 2014*

*Berlin, Germany*
Lichtgrenze by berlin-shots, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jonufer beach-vlore-Albania*










jonufer beach-vlore-albania by Godo-Godaj, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Saturday, November 22nd, 2014*

*Serra do Rio do Rastro, Brazil*









SERRA DO RIO DO RASTRO - S.Catarina - Brazil by Lélia Valduga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, November 22nd, 2014*

*Denver, Colorado - US*


Full Moon Above Denver by reconciledmedia, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Viña del Mar Chile


Viña del Mar y Valparaiso desde Reñaca by rechever95, on Flickr

​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, November 23rd, 2014*

*New York City, U.S.A.*
New York cityscape by cory.bunting, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calheta Beach - Madeira Portugal*










Calheta Beach - Madeira Portugal by Madeira Island, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*November 23, 2014

Palouse Falls, Joso, Washington, United States of America*



Aput Aput by Philip Kuntz, on Flickr​


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Density of Dhaka, Bangladesh
Dhaka dream.... by Z A Y A N, on Flickr


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

The Cathedral , Morocco 



maroc rando (28)_4963x3321² by ggdebajo, on Flickr
​
By The-S ^^


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sunday, November 23rd, 2014*

*Catagena, Colombia*


New Year at Cartagena by enfi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, November 23rd, 2014*

*Chatrapati Shivaji Terminus, Mumbai - India*



Chatrapati Shivaji Terminus - Mumbai by Anwarali A. Kapasi, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Römerberg, Frankfurt, Hesse, Germany*



Römerberg by night | Frankfurt 07.2013 by Bony Nguyen, on Flickr​


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Bryce Canyon National Park - Utah*

Bryce Canyon National Park, Utah by helikesto-rec, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Wednesday, November 26, 2014*

*Napier*, New Zealand


Iconic T&G Building, Napier, New Zealand IMG_1450-Edit-2 by mikesa10, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A memorable morning in Bromo Tengger Semeru National Park, East Java Indonesia.*










Ridges by Andrew Kumler, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Teknaf, Bangladesh
Teknaf by ♪ ♪ Rupam ♫ ♫, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunset at the Lincoln Memorial, DC, US

Sunset at the Lincoln Memorial by keviikev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, November 26th, 2014*

*Landscapes outside of Manizales, Caldas - Colombia*


Countryside Near Manizales, Colombia by philipbouchard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, November 26th, 2014*

*Paris, France*
Scene de Seine by remihavart, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Wednesday, November 26th, 2014*

*Bocaina Hills, Brazil*


Serra da Bocaina 2 by Fabio Rage, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abu Dhabi Nights / Skyline *

The Skyline from Abu Dhabi. Shot taken from Breakwater Island.










Abu Dhabi Nights / Skyline by swPicture, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Consolation Lake, Alberta, Canada
*



Consolation Lake by earl.dieta, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, November 27th, 2014*

*Dwejra rough seas, Malta*
Dwejra rough seas by norbert.grima, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Thursday, November 27th, 2014*

*Perito Moreno Glacier, Argentina*


Glaciar Perito Moreno by 湖光虾影, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, November 27th, 2014*

*Ourense, Galicia - Spain*


Puente del Milenio by jferfer3, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, November 28th, 2014*

*Rabat*


Rabat Morocco by elshowk, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Goemmer Butte: La Veta, Colorado USA*










Goemmer Butte: La Veta, Colorado (CO) by Floyd Muad'Dib, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Valdivia - Chile 


gran Valdivia by EdPinedaO, on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Friday, November 28th, 2014*

*Rural road in the state of São Paulo, Brazil*


Estrada rural by a_fourier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, November 29th, 2014*

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Grand Hotel Stockholm by Lars_Westman, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai skyline. China*










Shanghai skyline by Jimmy LWH, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, December 6th, 2014.*

*Orange - Provance - France*

Orange - Provance - Frankrijk by Bocaj47, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Llano de Chajnantor - Chile
Radiotelescopio A.L.M.A. 


Withstanding the wind at Chajnantor by ansack, on Flickr


​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, December 7th, 2014*

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico y su smog by karinavera, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Heidelberg, Baden - Württemberg, Germany*










Germany-Heidelberg, Blick vom Schloss auf die Altstadt, Neckar, und Alte Brücke, 70184/3397 by roba66 via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai Night . China*

View from the Bund ferry port to Lujiazui










Shanghai Night by b56n22, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, December 7th, 2014*

*Angel Falls Bolivar - Venezuela*


Angel Falls by jkaiser's, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sunday, December 7th, 2014*

*São Paulo, Brazil*



Avenida Paulista - São Paulo - Brasil por Flavio Sartori, no Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*San Giorgio Maggiore, Venice, Province of Venice*



San Giorgio Maggiore - Venice by ~ Floydian ~ , on Flickr
​


----------



## aan_mustafa (Jun 25, 2011)

*KERATON SURAKARTA*
The Kingdom Palace, Central Java - Indonesia

Keraton Surakarta Hadiningrat by Rudy Sempur, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tovel lake. Italy*










Tovel lake by Gian Antonio, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong, China

Night Wheeling by Ateens Chen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, December 8th, 2014*

*Enriquillo Lake - Dominican Republic*


C57A0637 - Sunrise in the Enriquillo Lake - Dominican Republic by Carlos A. Objio Sarraff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, December 8th, 2014*

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Koi en construcción by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Región de los Ríos - Chile 
Reserva Biológica Huillo-Huillo


Barcaza Lago Pirihueico - Reserva Biológica Huilo Huilo (Puerto Fuy - Chile) by Noelegroj (3 million views!), on Flickr
​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Monday, December 8th, 2014*

*Armação dos Búzios, Brazil*


Búzios por brmatters, no Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Diego - Harbor Drive Cityscape, California. USA*










San Diego - Harbor Drive Cityscape by Sky Noir, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lush Green. An image from the south. South Carolina, US.

Lush Green by Wind Walk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, November 9th, 2014*

*Mount Mayon - Philippines *


Mount Mayon, Philippines by sunlitnights, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, December 9th, 2014*

*Madrid, Spain*
Ultima luna llena de 2014 en las Cuatro Torres de Madrid by Juan Carlos Cortina, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

jose l. said:


> *Mount Mayon - Philippines *
> 
> 
> Mount Mayon, Philippines by sunlitnights, on Flickr


Majestic Mayon!!! :cheers:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Singapore River and the Cityscape at Marina Bay in Full Splendour at the Blue Hour...*










The Singapore River and the Cityscape at Marina Bay in Full Splendour at the Blue Hour... by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Stonehenge, UK

Stonehenge, UK by Pixeldan, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Friday, December 12th, 2014*

*Morro Dois Irmãos, Fernando de Noronha Archipelago, Brazil*


Morro Dois Irmãos by M. Freire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, December 12th, 2014*

*Oia at dusk, Santorini island (Greece)*
Santorini.Oia by Margo, just Margo ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday December 12th, 2014*

*A Swinging Bridge, Connecticut - US *


East Haddam Swing Bridge opening by Bob Gundersen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday December 12th, 2014*

*Lake Zajarki - autumn morning, Zapresic, Zagreb, Croatia*


lake Zajarki (14) - autumn morning by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## aan_mustafa (Jun 25, 2011)

*THE GIANT HOLE of MIMIKA*
Freeport: exploration of ore containing copper, gold, and silver
Papua - Indonesia

freeport by mashambal, on Flickr
We're The Rich Country but...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, December 13th, 2014*

*Benidorm, Spain*
Cae la tarde en Benidorm. / Twilight falls in Benidorm. (Alicante, Spain) by Recesvintus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore River getting ready to Sizzle with Colors and Excitement...*










Singapore River getting ready to Sizzle with Colors and Excitement... by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Saturday, December 13th, 2014*

*Florianópolis, Brazil*


Beira Mar Norte - Florianópolis - Santa Catarina - Brasil by Marcos A Malagoli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, December 13th, 2014*

*Anaga, Tenerife, Canary Island - Spain*


ANAGA-TENERIFE/ Tunel en el bosque de lauresilva/Tunnel in the forest of lauresilva by monterov2002, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, December 14th, 2014*

*Taipei - Taiwan*


Foggy Season 仙城氣暖猶藏霧 by Sharleen Chao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, December 14th, 2014*

*Sydney, Australia*
Clours of the harbour by paul.carmona, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mt ASO towns and villages – Kyushu Japan*










Mt ASO towns and villages – Kyushu Japan by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sunday, December 14th, 2014*

*Bandiagara Escarpment, Dogon, Mali*









The Bandiagara Escarpment by **El-Len**, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mt. Aso Volcano National Park in Kyushu, Japan.*










Mt. Aso Volcano National Park in Kyushu, Japan. by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, November 15th, 2014*

*Mộc Châu - Vietnam*


HA8_9405_15 by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Monday, November 15th, 2014*

*Nizwa, Oman*


The Pearl of Islam by Bernardo © (http://PhotographingAround.Me), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Clarke Quay Singapore, an update...* 
The Ultimate showcase of Sizzlin' entertainment in Singapore. An update on 24 Oct 2014.










Clarke Quay Singapore, an update... by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, December 16th, 2014*

*Memphis, Tennessee - US*


Memphis, TN New Bridge by evolb2, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit - USA*

Holiday spirit in the D. by WaFoto, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Santiago de Chile


Santiago After Snow by Daniela Mehech, on Flickr

​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Downtown Warsaw, Poland

Poland Warsaw Downtown by Smo_Q - alone but not lonely?, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tuesday, December 16th, 2014*

*Guarda do Embaú, Brazil*


GUARDA DO EMBAÚ, SC by marlonflp, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Skypark View @ Marina Bay Sands. Singapore*










Skypark View @ Marina Bay Sands by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Natural Freezer 
Snowshoeing in Kitayatsugatake
Mt.Shimagare (2,402m)
北八ヶ岳・縞枯山

Natural Freezer by peaceful-jp-scenery, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Wednesday, December 17th, 2014*

*Trinidad, Sancti Spiritus, Cuba*


Cuba, Trinidad IV by duqueıros, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*[email protected] Bay. Singapore*










[email protected] Bay by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, December 18th, 2014*

*Lisbon – Portugal*


Pasear por Lisboa | Walking around Lisbon by jaroro70, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Big Sur, California, US.

Big Sur by Simon__X, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, December 18th, 2014*

*Bogotá, Colombia*
_MG_0975 by Alberto Montes Barajas, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Santiago de Chile


Río Mapocho - Cordillera de los Andes by rechever95, on Flickr

​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Thursday, December 18th, 2014*

*Amparo, Brazil*


Casario histórico Amparo/SP by a_fourier, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Expressway to Marina Bay Singapore*










Expressway to Marina Bay Singapore by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Chelva (Valencia, Spain)*


Kdd de Chelva en compañia dels amics de la camera por Jllucky, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

@manhuelofspain one photo per day, thank you.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, December 19th, 2014*

*Hof Espelo - Netherlands*



Nog maar een beetje zonlicht over... by Jaap Pol, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Siem Reap Province, Cambodia

lotus fields and the approaching rain.. by PNike (Prashanth Naik..back after ages), on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Friday, December 19th, 2014*

*Sange Masha River, Afghanistan*


Sange Masha River Valley | Jaghori | Afghanistan Central Highlands by Hadi Zaher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, December 20th, 2014*

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia Skyline as seen from Benjamin Franklin Bridge at sunset [2048x1463] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Elgin Bridge @ Boat Quay 
Elgin Bridge @ Boat Quay by the Singapore River*










Elgin Bridge @ Boat Quay by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Saturday, December 20th, 2014*

*Mostar, Bosnia and Herzegovina*


Mostar by ccr_358, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cologne Cathedral Christmas Market, Cologne, North Rhine - Westphalia, Germany*



Cologne Cathedral Christmas Market by ©Markus Landsmann - markuslandsmann.zenfolio.com, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Marcos6010Vinicius said:


> *Mostar, Bosnia and Herzegovina*
> 
> 
> Mostar by ccr_358, on Flickr


Stunning!!!! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, December 21th, 2014*

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
St Petersburg Cityscape by Eduard Gordeev by thegryphonsnest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shrek Castle @ Universal Studios Singapore 
Shrek Castle, one of the popular spot at Universal Studios.*










Shrek Castle @ Universal Studios Singapore by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## Penumbra. (Dec 3, 2012)

Lago O'Higgins
Región Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo, Chile









Patagonia Chilena por Diego Cupolo, en Flickr.​


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

Kidd Island, Isle Royale National Park, Michigan

Captain Kidd Island, Isle Royale National Park by yooper1949, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, December 21st, 2014*

*Pontevedra, Galiza - Spain*



Pontevedra sin luz. by Antonio Costa, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sunday, December 21st, 2014*

*Presidente Prudente, Brazil*


Presidente Prudente (panorama cento) by Urbano Prudente, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Santiago de Chile


Ocaso by rechever95, on Flickr

​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marina Bay Singapore*










Marina Bay Singapore by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

Lakeside cliffs in Michigans Upper Peninsula

Picture Rocks by David :0), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, December 22nd, 2014*

*London Airport - UK*


Sunrise at Gatwick (EGKK/LGW) by Andrew_Simpson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, December 22nd, 2014*

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid_Noche by Kini Franco, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Monday, December 22nd, 2014*

*Penedo, Brazil*


Historic Center of Penedo by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

FMT 6 or the running Elephant by mt.sign, on Flickr


----------



## Penumbra. (Dec 3, 2012)

That man is on Mars? no, he is in Chile 



Piedra del Coyote
Región de Antofagasta









Sernatur: Servicio Nacional de Turismo​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Ann. Skagit, Washington. USA*










Lake Ann by scott0284, on Flickr


----------



## aan_mustafa (Jun 25, 2011)

*MUSEUM NASIONAL*
Jakarta - Indonesia

@museum nasional by Asparagus88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, December 23rd, 2014*

*Prague, Czech republic*
Czech Republic - Prague - Castle At Sunset - HDR - 10 10 2014 by Redstone Hill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, December 23rd, 2014*

*The Invincible Burj Khalifa, Dubai - UAE*


The Invincible Burj Khalifa by |MBS-..|, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Seul dans la nuit by Valentin le luron, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tuesday, December 23rd, 2014*

*Goldfield Ghost Town, Arizona, United States*


Goldfield Ghost Town - Arizona by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Maulbronn Monastery, Enz, Baden - Württemberg, Germany*



Maulbronn Monastery 2 by DIVCI KAMEN www.divcikamen.com, on Flickr​


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Cartagena (Murcia, Spain)*


Bahía de Cartagena por Pepe Palao, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*peyto lake *

*jasper national park, Canada*










peyto lake by rubenjesmiatka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, December 24th, 2014*

*Maldives *


Sunrise ... by :Mäusel:, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Merry Christmas from Odaiba, Tokyo, Japan

Merry Christmas from Odaiba, Tokyo by 45tmr, on Flickr


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

*High Atlas, Toubkal Mountain ( 4165m ) , Morocco *


Mt Toubkal by Pawel A K, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Wednesday, December 24th, 2014*

*João Pessoa, Brazil*


João Pessoa - Aérea Phantom 2 by maxlevay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, December 25th, 2014*

*Barcelona, Spain*
Passeig de Gràcia - Barcelona by glopez63, on Flickr

Merry Christmas to all :cheers:


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, December 25th, 2014*

*SAn Diego, California - US*


photoimagist-00265-2 by ryan.pennell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, December 25th, 2014*

*The town of Rab, Croatia*

The town of Rab ahead / Grad Rab na vidiku by Vjekoslav1, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Thursday, December 25th, 2014*

*Gramado, Brazil*


Gramado - Rio Grande do Sul by Visit Brasil, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Mining area (Mazarrón, Spain)*


Minas de Mazarrón por lagunadani, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, December 26th, 2014*

*Paris, France*
183381799956067 by pint.maws20, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, December 26th, 2014*

*Beskonak - Turkey*


Köprülü Kanyon Roman Bridge by Feridun F. Alkaya, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taj Mahal, India

Sunrise at The Taj by Vichaya Pop, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Yulong River, Guangxi Karst Mountains, China*


Yulong River, Guangxi Karst Mountains, China by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Friday, December 26th, 2014*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*









Arriving plane, Botafogo beach, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, December 27th, 2014*

*Alexandria, Egypt*
the light house by asmaafawzy51, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*SAturday, December 27th, 2014*

*Rio de Janeiro - Brazil*


I can see your Halo by rafa bahiense, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Saturday, December 27th, 2014*

*Torngat Mountains National Park, Canada*


Torngat Mountains National Park by Newfoundland and Labrador Tourism, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kumamoto. Japan*










阿蘇草千里 by bohem-tom, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Santiago de Chile


Torre Entel by rechever95, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Bavaria, Germany*



Markusturm in Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Germany by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, December 28th, 2014*

*Sydney, Australia*
Syndey Opera House by James Yu Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Кремль *

Kremlin, Moscow. Russia










Кремль by Julien Cauvin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, December 28th, 2014*

*San Javier del Valle, Merida - Venezuela*


San Javier del Valle and Sierra de La Culata near Mérida City - Photo by Roger Manrique by Crocroger, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sunday, December 28th, 2014*

*Diamantina, Brazil*


Diamantina - Minas Gerais - Brasil by comunicaextend, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Cullera (Valencia, Spain)*


"Arrozales y II" por Pepelahuerta, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Financial District at Collyer Quay, Marina Bay Singapore *

The Financial District of Singapore at Bayfront.










Financial District at Collyer Quay, Marina Bay Singapore by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, December 29th, 2014*

*Čakovec, Međimurska, Croatia*

Franjevački trg zima by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, December 29th, 2014*

*Tree with Scarlet Ibises and Cattle Egrets birds, the plains - Venezuela*


Tree with Scarlet Ibises and Cattle Egrets - Fundación Andigena by Crocroger, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Monday, December 29th, 2014*

*Vidimyri Church, Iceland*


Vidimyri Church by puliarf, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*'Arenales del Sol' (Elche, Spain)*


Playa de los Arenales del Sol - Los Arenales del Sol beach. por Eduardo Valdivia, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mechelen. Belgium*










Something Old, Something New by trm42, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*V a l e n c i a (Spain)*

amor infinito por Alkis S., en Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lamma Island, Hong Kong (ラマ島, 離島区, 香港) China.


Night Falls by Ateens Chen, on Flickr


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice hong kong


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, December 30th, 2014*

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Downtown Los Angeles by kgong23, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Chulilla (Valencia, Spain)*


subir imagenes gratis


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, December 30th, 2014*

*Jasper National Park, Alberta - Canada*


Dock at Bow Lake by Jeff M Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Esplanade at the blue hour. Singapore*










The Esplanade at the blue hour by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, December 31st, 2014*

*Beirut, Lebanon*

Before the Sunset by Abbass Moussa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tamar Park, Admiralty, Hong Kong (添馬公園, 金鐘, 香港) Victoria Harbour in Blue Hour.

City of Lights by Ateens Chen, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Wednesday, December 31st, 2014*

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*


Belo Horizonte. Cr+®dito para Divulga+º+úo-Embratur by comunicaextend, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*White Desert - Egypt*



White Desert, Sunset on the rocks by blauepics, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Melbourne, Australia skyline*









Untitled on Flickr​


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Cemorosewu - East Java, INDONESIA*


Puncak Cemorosewu - Jawa Timur by anantohermawan1988, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, January 1st, 2015*

*Sydney - Australia*



Happy New Year 2015 from Sydney by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, January 1st, 2015*

*Paris, France*
happy new year 2015 by Tim Shields BC, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all* :cheers:


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*El Campello, Alicante, Spain*

Happy 2015!


hosting imagenes


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Thursday, January 1st, 2015*

*Götzis, Austria*









Happy New Year! by Manfred Oberhauser, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Esplanade Singapore*










The Esplanade Singapore by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore Skyline*










Singapore Skyline by Lion Kraaijbeek, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Friday, January 2nd, 2015*

*Zelenogradsk, Russia*


zelenogradsk by art-dara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, January 2nd, 2015*

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Via at night by Maya Palmer, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Santiago de Chile


Ocaso en Santiago by rechever95, on Flickr
​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Monday, January 12th, 2015*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Rio de Janeiro by CassandraCury, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the palm grove of Marina Bay . Singapore*










Oasis in a Concrete Jungle by Michelle.Guo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, January 13th, 2015*

*Madrid - Spain*


Luna llena Enero 2015 Cuatro Torres Madrid by j.martinez76, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Moscow, Russia

Moscow. by Nine_Moscow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, January 13th, 2015*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
O nascer do sol e o Cristo... Paineiras, Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tuesday, January 13th, 2015*

*Lake Annecy, France*









Sunrise @ Lac d'Annecy by Aurélien BERNARD, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Gardens By The Bay and The Singapore Flyer*










Dawn On The Bay by Michelle.Guo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Wednesday, Jan 14th 2015*

*Tanohara Marsh , Shiga-kogen Highlands National Park, Honshū, Japan*

詩の原 ~田の原湿原 Tanohara Marsh @ Shiga Kogen 志賀高原, 長野~ by PS兔~兔兔兔~, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, January 14th, 2015*

*Yokohama - Japan*


Lightscape, MM21 in Twilight by 45tmr, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong, China

Shek Kip Mei - Garden Hill by ジェイリー, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, January 14th, 2015*

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
KL Skyline by Kool-Photos.Asia, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Wednesday, January 14th, 2015*

*Saona Island, Dominican Republic*


Paradise by Rubinho1, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Thursday, January 15th 2015*

*Pudong, Shanghai, China*










Source


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, January 15th, 2015*

*Aponwao Waterfall - Venezuela*


aponwao by joseluis.moreno, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bagan, Myanmar. It's easy to see why they call this country The Golden Land.









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tooeasyduzzit/16090324640/in/explore-2015-01-14


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, January 15th, 2015*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro - Ipanema by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Thursday, January 15th, 2015*

*Świętokrzyski National Park, Poland*


Primeval by S l a w e k, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, January 16th, 2015*

*Lake Iseo, Lombardy - Italy*



Lake Iseo lights on by Andrea Moraschetti Photography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Friday, January 16th 2015*

*Füssen, Bayern, Germany*

Der Alpsee by creyesk, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Las Vegas, NV, US

Aria & City Center, Las Vegas by clarsonx, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Chile, Lagos del Sur



Lagos de sur by Miradortigre, on Flickr


​


----------



## Salles (Jul 23, 2014)

*Monday, January 19th, 2015*

*Gmunden, Austria
*








by Karel Hrouzek, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Monday, January 19th, 2015*

*Mount Field, Tasmania, Australia*


20141221-63-Moss on Tarn Shelf by Roger T Wong, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Tuesday, January 20th 2015*

*Hehuan Mountain, Nantou and Hualien counties, Taiwan*

Sunset at Mountain Hehuan 合歡夕照 by Vincent_Ting, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Black Dragon Pool-Lijiang-Yunnan Province-China*










Black Dragon Pool-Lijiang-Yunnan Province-China by mikemellinger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, January 20th, 2015*

*Ha Noi - Vietnam*


Cầu Long Biên by b4byc00l, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bessen Haut Village, Italy

Bessen Haut Village ( Explore ) by rinogas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, January 20th, 2015*

*Venice, Italy*
IMG_3455-1 by rob_hawke, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Parque Nacional Huerquehue
Región de la Araucanía, Chile 


Parque Nacional Huerquehue by Mono Andes, on Flickr


​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tuesday, January 20th, 2015*

*Riga, Latvia*









Our Lady of Sorrows Church, Riga, Latvia by Ferry Vermeer, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Wednesday, January 21th 2015*

*Golden Gate Bridge, Fort Point National Historic Site, San Francisco, California, USA*

Symphony at the Bridge by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Wednesday, January 21th, 2015*

*Bariloche, Argentina*


Bariloche by Dario Kardosh, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nepal - Embraced by Shangrila ( Nghe, Barun Valley)*










Nepal - Embraced by Shangrila ( Nghe, Barun Valley) by dhilung, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, January 21st, 2015*

*Hong Kong - China*


Jumping Dolphins by DENNIS CHAU | FOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, January 21st, 2015*

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by Romford calling, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Wednesday, January 21st, 2015*

*Danakil Depression, Ethiopia*


The Plateau by giuseppedr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, January 21st, 2015*

*El Sol Nocturno - Centro, Madrid*

El Sol Nocturno by joseph guinigundo, on Flickr


----------



## Sam95 (Dec 1, 2014)

*Cancun, Mexico*


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Thursday, January 22th 2015*

*Giant's Causeway, County Antrim, Northern Ireland, UK*

10-2014-Giant's Causeway Ireland 7 - (Explored) by Valerie Sauve-Vancouver, on Flickr


----------



## Salles (Jul 23, 2014)

*Thursday, January 22th 2015*

*Doha, Qatar*









by Vahid Khazaei, on Flickr.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, February 6th, 2015*

*Shirakawa-mura - Japan*



Shirakawago Light Up 2014 by @Mahalarp, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry! Unknown Location.









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nils_p/16451017412/in/explore-2015-02-05


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Friday, February 6th, 2015*

*Paraty, Brazil*


Paraty - RJ by bonismarcos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mount Hagen - Papua New Guinea *

_Western Highlands - the landscape_










Mount Hagen - Papua New Guinea by Rita Willaert, on Flickr


----------



## BlurredLines (Aug 1, 2013)

Dasu, KPK, Pakistan

Living on Stone.. by M Atif Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

PinPeat said:


> Sorry! Unknown Location.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's Rennsteig trail, Thuringian Forest, Thuringia, Germany :cheers:


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Saturday, February 7th, 2015*

*Mono, California, United States*

Storm Over Mono Lake by Joe Ganster, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Santiago
Región Metropolitana - Chile


monster by Arttmen, on Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, February 7th, 2015*

*Sydney, Australia*
Bridge of Lights by Norfolk Photographic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, February 7th, 2015*

*Quito - Ecuador*


Stairway of Monastery of San Francisco and San Francisco Plaza - Quito (Explored) by Vojvoda Fine Art Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Beautiful shot


----------



## BlurredLines (Aug 1, 2013)

*Little Horn, Cradle Mountain, Tasmania*
First Light on Little Horn by Luke Tscharke, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Saturday, February 7th, 2015*

*Aït Benhaddou, Morocco*


Aït Benhaddou by marin.tomic, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Sunday, February 8th, 2015*

*Riomaggiore, Liguria, Italy*

Riomaggiore sunset by Gian Paolo Chiesi, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

El Valle de la Luna - Desierto de Atacama
Región de Arica y Parinacota - Chile


Valle de la Luna by Jorginho_, on Flickr


​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, February 8th, 2015*

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo by GagoFotografia, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*caracas obelisco. Venezuela*










Untitled by micheria, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sunday, February 8th, 2015*

*Gruyères, Switzerland*









Gruyères... by Alain, on Flickr


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ Estuve allí en 2009 y realmente es un hermoso lugar.

Beautiful picture kay:


.


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Desierto Florido Atacama
Región de Arica y Parinacota 


Beauty of Desert by Leo Photography, on Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, February 11th, 2015*

*Rio de Janeiro carnival, Brazil*
Gigantes da Lira - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sathorn, the business district of Bangkok at rush hour. Thailand*










Sathorn, the business district of Bangkok at rush hour by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, February 12th, 2015*

*Nor Lipez, Potosí - Bolivia*



Bolivian Flamingos by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Thursday, February 12th, 2015*

*Inle Lake, Nyaungshwe Township, Taunggyi District, Shan State, Myanmar 
*









Source


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, February 12th, 2015*

*New York City, U.S.A.*
Streets of New York, USA by Paolo Margari, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Cartagena 
Región de Valparaíso - Chile


Cartagena - Chile by César García Seguel, on Flickr

​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bangkok. Thailand*










Bangkok at noon  by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Friday, February 13th, 2015*

*La Défense, Hauts-de-Seine, Île-de-France, France*

La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Mosque and reflecting pool of Taj Mahal - Agra, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, February 13th, 2015*

*Beijing - China*


The Egg + The Government - Beijing, China by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry! Unknown Location

Yellow field..again.. by Katarina 2353, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Loy Krathong fireworks in Bangkok, Thailand 2014 . Thailand*










Loy Krathong fireworks in Bangkok, Thailand 2014 by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Friday, February 13th, 2015*

*Vladivostok, Rússia*


Владивосток by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Saturday, February 14th, 2015*

*St. Monans, Scotland, United Kingdom*

Zig Zag by Howard Brown, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Salar Carcote
Región de Antofagasta - Chile


FCAB / Salar Carcote by Felipe Bustamante, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, February 14th, 2015*

*Prague, Czech republic*
1634 Olomouc, Czech Republic by Traveling Man – Back in the world, on Flickr


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

The Chuya River, Altai Republic, Russia. Photo by Albert Belyaeva.










https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_353886846%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, February 14th, 2015*


*Sardinia - Italy*


Chroicocephalus ridibundus by Carlo Marras Photographer , on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Gondola in Venice, Italy

Gondola in Venice by Jamie Frith, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mount Bromo in Indonesia*










Mount Bromo in Indonesia by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Sunday, February 15th, 2015*

*Bunkeflostrand, Skane, Sweden*

Oresundsbron Curving Sunset by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, February 15th, 2015*

*Savannah, Georgia - US*



Walking away from the well-trodden and moss covered path of the past... by Priya Pavithran, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sunday, February 15th, 2015*

*Hiva Oa, Marquesas Islands, French Polynesia*


ATUONA, HIVA OA, HANAKEE PEARL LODGE by Rita Willaert, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Salar de Surire
Región de Arica y Parinacota - Chile


Reflecciones flamencas by Ricardo Martinez Fotografia, on Flickr​


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia​*









A new day on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, February 15th, 2015*

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago, 2015 by gregorywass, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Monday, February 16th, 2015*

*The Cliff of Stone Plates, An Ninh Đông, Tuy An, Phú Yên, Vietnam*










Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hidden waterfall, Iceland*










Hidden waterfall, Iceland by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, February 16th, 2015*

*Morichal Largo - Venezuela*


Morichal Largo 37 by Olivers De Abreu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, February 16th, 2015*

*Sydney, Australia*
Blues Point 2015-02_0753.jpg by travischauphotography, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Volcán Osorno - Lago Llanquihue
Región de los Lagos - Chile


Frente al volcan - Llanquihue (Chile) [Explore 2012/03/21 #81 ] by Noelegroj (De regreso/Back catching up soon), on Flickr
​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Monday, February 16th, 2015*

*Hanauma Bay, Hawaii, United States*


Hanauma Bay by El Justy, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Tuesday, February 17th, 2015*

*Whitby, England, United Kingdom*

Iconic! by Fineart-Landscapes.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chiang Mai traffic *

*Hang Dong Highway beim Tesco Lotus, Chiang Mai, Thailand*










Chiang Mai traffic by Ernst Christen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, February 17th, 2015*

*La Mesa, Trujillo - Venezuela*



La Mesa?? by Nancycven, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, February 17th, 2015*

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa . . . ! by arfromqatar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tamworth, Australia

Hay field at Sunset by **James Lee**, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Tuesday, February 17th, 2015*

*Val di Fiemme, Italy*


Afternoon in Val di Fiemme by Glauco Ulcigrai, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, February 18th, 2015*

*Panorama, fort Medvedgrad and Zagreb, Croatia*

all along the watchtower by cherryspicks, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prathunam, Bangkok, Thailand*










Prathunam, Bangkok, Thailand by Ernst Christen, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Wednesday, February 18th, 2015*

*Itaimbezinho Canyon, Brazil*


Canion Itaimbezinho by Lucas Brentano, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Wednesday, February 18th, 2015*

*Valdobbiadene, Veneto, Italy*

Terra di prosecco by valeriolanci, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Selva Valdiviana
Región de los Ríos - Chile 


Selva Valdiviana by Guillermo Andre, on Flickr
​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, February 18th, 2015*

*Morondava – Madagascar*


Milky Way at Avenue of the Baobabs by Petri Lopia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, February 18th, 2015*

*Venice carnival, Italy*
_SG_2015_02_6089_IMG_0031 by _SG_, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Altagracia, Dominican Republic "Excellence Punta Cana"*










Pond by Rich Sowa, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Thursday, February 19th, 2015*

*Nhật Tân Bridge, Tây Hồ, Hanoi, Vietnam*

Lunar New Year's Eve Fireworks

vl_03962 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

Happy new year to all East Asian members :cheers:


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Alerces (3000 years aprox) - Parque Tagua Tagua 
Región de los Lagos - Chile


Bosque gigante de Alerces - Parque Tagua Tagua (Patagonia - Chile) by Noelegroj (De regreso/Back catching up soon), on Flickr

​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, February 19th, 2015*

*Rome - Italy*


Case Occupate by Vi*TeK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, February 19th, 2015*

*Venice, Italy*
DSCF2883a by acroy1959, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, February 19th, 2015*

*Cathédrale Saint Alain, Lavaur, Tarn, France*

Lavaur (France) by Adrià Triquell i Cristòfol, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sakura & Sunset *
*Japan*










Sakura & Sunset by Luís Henrique Boucault, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

deleted


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Friday, February 20th, 2015*

*Cayo Santa María, Caibarién, Villa Clara, Cuba*

Cuba by Dan. D., on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Fresia
Región de los Lagos - Chile 



Campos de Fresia - Patagonia (Chile) by Noelegroj (De regreso/Back catching up soon), on Flickr


​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, February 20th, 2015*

*Somewhere near Munich – Germany*


bird's view by tiancs0031, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Friday, February 20th, 2015*

*Cappadocia, Turkey*


Cappadocia (Kapadokya, Turkey) 1031 by tango-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo & Sunset *
Japan










Tokyo & Sunset by Luís Henrique Boucault, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Saturday, February 21st, 2015*

*Riederalp, Raron, Canton of Valais, Switzerland*










Source


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, February 21st, 2015*

*Venice carnival, Italy*
Venezia Carnevale 2015 by TizianoFoto, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Volcán Villarrica (a.k.a. Ruka Pillañ in Mapudungun)
Región de la Araucanía - Chile



Creditos

​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Wednesday, March 4th, 2015*

*Felixstowe, Suffolk, England, United Kingdom*

A time to reflect (Explore) by shutterbug_uk2012, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Horseshoe Arizona *

*Colorado River Horseshoe. USA*










Horseshoe Arizona by Luís Henrique Boucault, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, March 4th, 2015*

*YS Falls - Jamaica*


YS Falls - Jamaica by tem0630, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Wednesday, March 4th, 2015*

*Hualien, Taiwan*


Hualien, Taiwan. This view may be Good for your Eyes. by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, March 4th, 2015*

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid Metropolis by jrodphoto305, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, March 4th, 2015*

*Peschiera del Garda, Italy*

Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala Photography©, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Thursday, March 5th, 2015*

*Bagan, Mandalay, Burma*

Sunrise in Bagan by Meogia Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Thursday, March 5, 2015*

*Wallace Falls, Oregon*


Amongst the trees by Aaron Eakin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Crowfoot Glacier at Rocky Mountains *
*Canadian Rocky Mountains*










Crowfoot Glacier at Rocky Mountains by Luís Henrique Boucault, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, March 5th, 2015*

*Pisac ruins, Cusco - Peru*


Inca ruins of Pisac, Peru by Tony Borrach, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Thursday, March 5th, 2015*

*Pantai Nirwana, West Sumatra, Indonesia*


Planet life | Pantai Nirwana, Padang by Adri Syahfril, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, March 5th, 2015*

*Madrid, Spain*
The Royal Silver Mirror :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, March 5th, 2015*

*Zittauer Gebirge, Germany*

Zittauer-Gebirge-Oybin.jpg by PrHoObTiOn, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Tebinquinche - San Pedro de Atacama
Región de Antofagasta - Chile 


Creditos
​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Friday, March 6th, 2015*

*North Algodones Dunes Wilderness Area, Sonoran Desert, Imperial County, California, United States*

The Sands of Time by charhedman - on vacation...more off than on, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Friday, March 6th, 2015*

*St. Elias mountains, Kluane National Park, Yukon, Canada*


Kluane-- First Snow by kdee64, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, March 6th, 2015*

*Seoul Korea*


L1000416 (Copy) by Vincent1218, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vancouver & Statue, Canada*










At Stanley Park by Luís Henrique Boucault, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

redcode said:


> *North Algodones Dunes Wilderness Area, Sonoran Desert, Imperial County, California, United States*
> 
> The Sands of Time by charhedman - on vacation...more off than on, on Flickr


Wow !!! :bow::bow:


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Friday, March 6th, 2015*

*Caltabelotta, Italy*


Caltabelotta Sicile Italie by Fabien555, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Saturday, March 7th, 2015*

*Đồng Văn, Hà Giang, Vietnam*

nor_Ha Giang by where you are, there we are, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Puerto de Valparaíso*

Región de Valparaíso - Chile


Creditos ​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, March 7th, 2015*

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin 05.03.2015 doing some Pictures with my new Tokine...and doing some great panorama by voelz.kevin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in San Francisco CA, USA
*










San Francisco - Painted Ladies by Luís Henrique Boucault, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Saturday, March 7th, 2015*

*Storm in Porto Alegre, Brazil*


Untitled by Paulo Hopper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, March 7th, 2015*

*Avila - Spain*


Murallas de Ávila II by llortj, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, March 8th, 2015*

*Poros Island - Greece*


Poros island by Dimitra Psichogiou, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sunday, March 8th, 2015*

*Ghent, Belgium*


Gante, Bélgica by zydecajun, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Sunday, March 8th, 2015*

*Minard Castle, Loch Fyne, Scotland, United Kingdom*










Source


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Pichidangui - Chile



Pichidangui 

​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, March 8th, 2015*

*London hyde park, U.K.*
Middle Mars in Hyde Park by Julie70, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palouse Falls Under The Milky Way, WA. USA*










Palouse Falls Under The Milky Way by Coop Photography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Monday, March 9th, 2015*

*Lofoten, Nordland, Norway*

My kind of country by steinliland, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Monday, March 9, 2015*

*Pale di San Martino, Italy*


Shivering by Daniele Bisognin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Early Summer Sunset*

_Richland, Washington, USA_










Early Summer Sunset by Coop Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, March 9th, 2015*

*San Luis Potosí - Mexico*


Magical Sunset at Real de Catorce by Luis Montemayor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

Good morning to our hopes! | @Mirante D. Marta, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil | Explore on 09.03.15 | Thank you all! by rafa bahiense, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, March 9th, 2015*

*Paris, France*
Son visage entre les autres by Paolo Pizzimenti, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Monday, March 9th, 2015*

*Liverpool, England*


Rush into the Blue by tony.wish, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, March 12th, 2015*

*Abu Dhabi - UAE*



TRUST TOWER - ABU DHABI by Titanium007, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, March 12th, 2015*

*Peschiera del Garda, Italy*

Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala Photography©, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Museo de Trenes - Temuco
Chile


Creditos
​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, March 13th, 2015*

*Saint Marteen Island*


SXM by Matthieu Douahire, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Friday, March 13th, 2015*

*Forno Beach, Brazil*


Praia do Forno - Arraial do Cabo - RJ by Leandro Macedo Gonçalves, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Friday, March 13, 2015*

*Mendenhall Glacier, Alaska*


Waterfall at Mendenhall Glacier by mega mark, on Flickr


----------



## arvgrstessd (Mar 11, 2015)

This is really nice place posted on net.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hammarö, Värmland, Sweden*

August 2014 - Hammarö sydspets by - David Olsson -, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










when she glows by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Israel









https://www.flickr.com/photos/trango3/16768865226/in/explore-2015-03-12


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Tren de Minerales
Desierto de Atacama - Chile


Creditos​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, march 14th, 2015*

*Saint Lucia*


Soufriere and the Pitons by -HGabor-, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Salar de Ascotan - Chile*


Créditos ​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Saturday, March 14th, 2015*

*Landquart, Canton of Graubunden, Switzerland*

Smoke in the valley, fire in the sky [Explore ﹟8, 2015-03-13] by PeterThoeny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, March 14th, 2015*

*Paris, France*
WOOUUUAaaaaaa !!!!!!!!!! (2) by HBA_JIJO, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Saturday, March 14th, 2015*

*Guanajuato, Mexico*


Guanajuato / North-Central Mexico , Mexique / center overview & Cathedral (yellow) by leonlagben, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Saturday, March 14, 2015*

*Perito Moreno Glacier, Argentina*


The immensity of the Nature. Perito Moreno by marinfinito, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, March 15th, 2015*

*Quebrada del Loro, Trujillo - Venezuela*


Quebrada del loro. Cuicas Trujillo.Venezuela by Yuniexy Torres, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Sunday, March 15th, 2015*

*Vareid, Nordland, Norway*

the hard way | ramberg, norway by elmofoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, March 18th, 2015*

*Abu Dhabi*


Abu Dhabi - Corniche, Khalifa and Hamdan St by Titanium007, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Wednesday, March 18th, 2015*

*Bogotá, Colombia* 


Bogotá Downtown by [ M A T R I O S H K A ] ®, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, March 18th, 2015*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro - Brazil by julianopiassi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, March 19th, 2015*

*Os Peares, Ourense - Spain*


El puente azul del cuento by caminanteK, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Laguna Roja - Chile*


Créditos ​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catedral de Pedra, Canela - Stone Cathedral, Rio Grande do Sul. Brazil*










Catedral de Pedra, Canela - Stone Cathedral by andrebatz, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Thursday, March 19th, 2015*

*Harder Kulm, Bernese Oberland, Switzerland*

The Harder Kulm Viewing Platform by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alberta, Canada

The Voodoo, Hoodoo what you don't dare do people. by Gavin Hardcastle - Fototripper, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Thursday, March 19th, 2015*

*Rosário, Argentina*


ROSARIO 318 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, March 19th, 2015*

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Untitled by Weslei Barba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, March 20th, 2015*

*Melbourne - Australia*


Melbourne Skyline Sunset by Christopher Chan, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Friday, March 20th, 2015*

*Guayaquil, Ecuador*


Guayaquil, Ecuador by zug55, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Putre, Lauca National Park, Chile*


Créditos 
​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ponte Estaiada Octávio Frias de Oliveira, São Paulo - Cable-stayed bridge. Brazil*










Ponte Estaiada Octávio Frias de Oliveira, São Paulo - Cable-stayed bridge by andrebatz, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Friday, March 20th, 2015*

*Newbury, Massachusetts, United States*

Plum Island Sunset by Jonathan Elcock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, march 21st, 2015*

*Sierra de la Macarena, Meta - Colombia*


Sierra de la macarena by RICHO VILLALBA, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Saturday, March 21st, 2015*

*Misti Volcano at Arequipa, Peru*


Misti volcano at Arequipa Peru by Jesus Arana, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Saturday, March 21st, 2015*

*Kicking Horse River valley in southeastern British Columbia, Canada
*

Sunsetting stripe by Robert Ron Grove 2, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Salto de las tragedias - Chile*


Créditos
​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, March 21st, 2015*

*Barceloneta beach (Barcelona, Spain)*
Strand von Barceloneta by MilaKiko, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Under The Supertrees - Singapore*










Under The Supertrees - Singapore by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, April 1st, 2015*

*Stockholm - Sweden*


City lights by Jens Haggren, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Wednesday, April 1st, 2015*

*Batu Bolong, Bali, Indonesia*

Batu Bolong, Bali, Indonesia. by Farizun Amrod Saad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, April 1st, 2015*

*Venice, Italy*
Carnevale di Venezia 2015-166 by Piede Pallido, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Gold Coast, Australia


view on ferry's wheel in gold coast city by Pawel Papis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Wednesday, April 1st, 2015*

*São Paulo, Brazil*


Vista aérea do Parque Ibirapuera by comunicaextend, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Huemul (Chilean deer) - Chile*

Créditos ​


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Dili, Timor Leste(East Timor)*


IMG_2903 by Billy Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Thursday, April 2th, 2015*

*Castel Tasso (municipality of Campo di Trens) Vipiteno (Sterzing), Trentino-Alto Adige, Italy*


Cold Fusion di @hipydeus, su Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Bella Vita || Atrani, Amalfi Coast (Italy)*










La Bella Vita || Atrani, Amalfi Coast by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Thursday, April 2nd, 2015*

*Church of St. Peter, Porto Venere, La Spezia, Liguria, Italy*

Church of Saint Peter by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, April 2nd, 2015*

*Aswan - Egypt *


Abu Simbel Temple by FrancescaCerri, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Thursday, April 2nd, 2015*

*Reykholt, Iceland*


Reykholt, Iceland by E.K.111, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, April 2nd, 2015*

*Madrid, Spain*
En Madrid. by luisephoto, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*The Roundhouse, National Railway Museum "Pablo Neruda", Temuco. 
Chile*


Créditos ​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Friday, April 3rd, 2015*

*Lake Brienz, Switzerland
*

brienz - lake brienz by JimmyPierce, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Friday, April 3rd, 2015*

*Thủ Thiêm Ward, District 2, HCMC, Vietnam*

Cinematic project 90 by Rio's Art, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seljalandsfoss, Iceland*










Radiant Flow by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Nyirangongo, DPR Congo*


Surrounded by volcanoes! by ghettopizza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, April 3rd, 2015*

*Canary Island - Spain*



Roque Bentayga & Roque Nublo, Gran Canaria by alidixonphotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, April 8th, 2015*

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Damien Fauchot, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Wednesday, April 8th, 2015*

*Conners Hill, East Gippsland Shire, Australia*


Conners Hill - East Gippsland Shire, Victoria, Australia by Trodel, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Craftsman wood Chiloe Island - Chile*


Créditos ​


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*WuYuan, Jiangxi Province, China*


Round Village 江西,婺源,菊徑村 by Vincent_Ting, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etched In Gold - (Singapore)*










Etched In Gold - (Singapore) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, April 9th, 2015*

*Mount Pitanubo - Philippines *



Mount Pinatubo, Philippines by Cagsawa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, April 9th, 2015*

*Milano, Italy*
Milano Skyline from Torre Branca by MatteoStella12, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Thursday, April 9th, 2015*

*Salvador, Brazil*


Maisons aux couleurs vives à Salvador by Project 1080, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Thursday, April 9th, 2015*

*Vatican skyline from Sant'Angelo Bridge, Rome, Lazio, Italy
*
Rome by AlberBarrera, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Talcahuano - Chile*


Créditos ​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, April 10th, 2015*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro by fredolsencruises, on Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Blood Red Mood - Posadas, Misiones Province, Argentina*


luna roja by Martí Zbikoski, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Rainbow Bridge - (Tokyo, Japan)*










The Rainbow Bridge - (Tokyo, Japan) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, April 10th, 2015*

*Covadonga, Asturias – Spain*


Mountain by CROMEO, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Friday, April 10th, 2015*

*Rangoon, Myanmar*

rangoon downtown by Santo(Thanks for 1.2 Million++views!!), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago - US*


Congress Plaza Hotel-Gold Room Chicago by pinholerenner, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Green Lake - Chile*


Créditos ​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Saturday, April 11th, 2015*

*Canyonlands National Park, Utah, US*

The Green River Overlook, Utah by Gavin Hardcastle - Fototripper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, April 11th, 2015*

*Montréal, Canada*
" Old Montreal ", par Henry McDonald by Centre d'histoire de Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Athína twilight - (Athens, Greece)*










Athína twilight - (Athens, Greece) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ :cheers1:


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Nabawi Mosque, Madinah, Saudi Arabia*



Al-Madinah, KSA by mohamed8310, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Culpeo Fox - Chile*


Créditos ​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, April 12th, 2015*

*Nairobi, Kenya*
Nairobi Skyline by edu-art.org, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dance of Light - (Singapore)*










Dance of Light - (Singapore) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Spring season opened - Warsaw, Poland*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/s4Y4zZ]
Spring season opened by Dorota.S - !, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Sunday, April 12th, 2015*

*Colorado, USA*

To The Mountains We Go by T Hi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, April 12th, 2015*

*Krabi - Thailand*




Beaty limestone rock by digitalcrop, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Sunday, April 12th, 2015*

*Palouse*, Washington, United States


Palouse Farm - III by msankar4, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Pudu Deer ( the world's smallest ) - Chile*


Créditos ​


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Monday, 13 April 2015*

*Shanghai, China *


 Senza titolo  di Rob-Shanghai, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, April 13th, 2015*

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, Sweden by schluter.kaitlin, on Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Harpa concert hall, Reykjavik, Iceland*


Harpa concert hall, Reykjavik, Iceland by dilesh_solanki, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beyond The Fog - (The Great Wall of China)*










Beyond The Fog - (The Great Wall of China) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, April 13th, 2015*

*Huayna Picchu – Peru*


Huayna Picchu by Josadaik Alcântara Marques, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Monday, April 13th, 2015*

*Isle of Rùm, Highland, Scotland, United Kingdom*

Askival by z000p, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Puma at Lauca Park, Putre - Chile*



Créditos ​


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Tuesday, 14 April 2015*

*Milford Sound, New Zealand*


Milford Sound NZ. di volvob12b, su Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Tuesday 14th April, 2015*

*Grand Teton National Park, Wyoming, US*


Last Light on Grand Teton by Ryan C Wright, on Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Kuwait City, Kuwait*


Quiet evening by khalid almasoud, on Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Izmir, Turkey*


Izmir Turkey by gilda.walcher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, April 20th, 2015*

*Madrid, Spain*
madrid (torres KIE) - dia 4 by ibetcid, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Delfin nariz de botella - Chile*

Créditos​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Under Ponte Sant'Angelo - (Rome, Italy)*










Under Ponte Sant'Angelo - (Rome, Italy) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, April 21st, 2015*

*Deir el-Bahri, Luxor - Egypt*



Temple of Hatshepsut (8) by whitleyjp, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Tuesday, April 21st, 2015*

*Dubrovnik, Dubrovnik-Neretva, Croatia*

Blue Balcony | Dubrovnik, Croatia by v on life, on Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Sochi, Russia*


Sochi, Russia by Maram Banu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, April 21st, 2015*

*Toronto, Canada*
Lookup @ night in Downtown Toronto by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Isla Magdalena - Pinguinos - Chile*


Créditos ​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Discovering Ortahisar - (Cappadocia, Turkey)*










Discovering Ortahisar - (Cappadocia, Turkey) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Milan, Lombardy, Italy
*


Arco della Pace by DavidGutta, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Wednesday, April 22nd, 2015*

*Somewhere in Netherlands*

Purple by albert dros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, April 22, 2015*

*Vava'u - Tonga*



Vava'u, Tonga by JSA_NZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, April 22nd, 2015*

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Pink by KEA60, on Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

_*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*_


DSC_6235 by sören2013, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ancient Stone And Sea - (Dubrovnik, Croatia)*










Ancient Stone And Sea - (Dubrovnik, Croatia) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## kokoa (Jan 4, 2015)

double post


----------



## kokoa (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice photo but i have to delete it. Only flickr photos in this thread


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Thursday, April 23rd, 2015*

*Catheys Valley, California, United States*

A man paints with his brains and not with his hands… by ferpectshotz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, April 23rd, 2015*

*Moscow - Russia*


Evening on the Red Square by Osdu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, April 23rd, 2015*

*La Candelaria (Bogotá, Colombia)*
La Candelaria, Bogota by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Friday, 24th April, 2015*

*Anchorage, Alaska*


Alaska Anchorage by MarculescuEugenIancuD60Alaska, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Valdivia - Chile *
I love trains , and I have no idea why, or maybe yes


Créditos ​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Path Of Angels - (Rome, Italy)*










Path Of Angels - (Rome, Italy) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, April 24th, 2015*

*Cubiro, Lara - Venezuela*


Cubiro, Edo. Lara Venezuela by Juan Carlos Bolivar R., on Flickr


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

*Torghatten, Norway*









Torghatten - Berg mit Loch by Renate on Flickr.


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Friday, 24th April, 2015*

*Sunset, Paris Saint-Lazare Railway Station, Paris, France*









Paris Saint-Lazare by Julianoz, on Flickr.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, April 25th, 2015*

*Celanova, Galicia - Spain*


Croisée du transept et coupole de l'église de l'ancien monastère San Salvador, Celanova, comarque de Tierra de Celanova, province d'Ourense, Galice, Espagne. by byb64, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Friday, April 24th, 2015*

*Burgh Island, Kingsbridge, Devon, England, UK*

Sunset over Burgh Island by 289RAW, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*And if there is a Demon ?- Calbuco - Chile*


Créditos ​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, April 25th, 2015*

*Alexandria, Egypt*
IMG_8663 by tonydang1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fort Lovrijenac - Dubrovnik's Gibraltar (Dubrovnik, Croatia)*










Fort Lovrijenac - Dubrovnik's Gibraltar (Dubrovnik, Croatia) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Venice, Italy*

Heavy Venice by Jamie Frith, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Saturday, April 25th, 2015*

*Cliffs of Moher, Cnoc Aobhinn, County Clare, Ireland*

Cliffs of Moher, West of Ireland. by Louis O'Halloran, on Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Saturday, 25th April, 2015*

*Walt Disney Concert Hall - Los Angeles, USA*


Walt Disney Concert Hall, Los Angeles by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Saturday, 25th April, 2015*

*Manarola, Italy*


Cliffside buildings of Manarola by Alex.Sebastian.H, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, April 26th, 2015*

*Valencia - Venezuela*


Valencia Venezuela by carlosorland, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sunday, April 26th, 2015*

*Olafsjordur, Iceland
*

Iceland by klOrklOr, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Siete Colores ( Seven colors) - Chile 
*


Créditos ​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, April 26th, 2015*

*Sydney, Australia*
Yet another shot of the Opera House in Sydney by Stawroncs, on Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Sunday, 26th April, 2015*

*Macau*


360 Cafe Revolving Restaurant, Macau Tower - REVIEW Buffet-005 by wackybecks, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Pearl Of The Adriatic - (Dubrovnik, Croatia)*










The Pearl Of The Adriatic - (Dubrovnik, Croatia) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Sunday, April 26th, 2015*

*Val d'Orcia, Podere Fornace, Tuscany, Italy*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sunday, April 26th, 2015*

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Tardes porteñas - Porteñas evenings by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Mississauga, Ontario, Canada*
Square One by ASaber91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beyond Galata Bridge - (Istanbul, Turkey)*










Beyond Galata Bridge - (Istanbul, Turkey) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney, Australia*

Lightning by eveazure, on Flickr​


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Monday, 27th April, 2015*

*Table Mountain - Cape Town, South Africa*


Table Mountain by adamphotography.se, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, April 27th, 2015*

*Tenerife - Spain*



Tenerife by roelof vrielink, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Monday, April 27th, 2015*

*Flamborough, East Riding of Yorkshire, Yorkshire and the Humber, England, United Kingdom*

Dawn on the rocks by Dave Holder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, April 27th, 2015*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
I'm looking at you through the glass | @Mirante Dona Marta, #RiodeJaneiro | #Brazil by rafa bahiense, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Monday, April 27th, 2015*

*Erta Ale Volcano, Ethiopia*


Peering over the caldera of the Erta Ale Volcano by departing(YYZ), on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Tuesday, April 28th, 2015*

*Monte Paterno, Tre Cime National Park, Italy.
*

Monte Paterno by jeromebphotography, on Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Tuesday, 28th April, 2015*

*Sunrise on Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


Sunrise on KL Skyline by Paul Mullins Photography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Tuesday, April 28th, 2015*

*Yosemite Valley, Mariposa, California, United States*

The Valley in the Clouds by Joe Ganster, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Beautiful Vernazza - (Cinque Terre, Italy)*










The Beautiful Vernazza - (Cinque Terre, Italy) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, April 28th, 2015*

*Quilotoa - Ecuador*


Quilotoa, Ecuador by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Valentinee (Jul 11, 2012)

*Tuesday, April 28th, 2015*

The train is arriving... (_pic taken in Colorado, USA_)

The Sun Sets on 2010 by Christopher J. May, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, April 28th, 2015*

*Montréal, Canada*
View over Marie Reine du Monde Cathedral by hm.pix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, April 29th, 2015*

*Gozo - Malta *


Malta: Gozo, Azure Window by Ben124., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, May 2nd, 2015*

*Montréal, Canada*
View over Marie Reine du Monde Cathedral by hm.pix, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Temple Of The Red Monkey - (Shanghai, China)*










Temple Of The Red Monkey - (Shanghai, China) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Saturday, May 2nd, 2015*

*Grand Teton Mountains, Near Jackson, Wyoming, USA*

Isolated but Steadfast by Pixeldan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, May 2nd, 2015*

*Martinique*


Balata Church, Martinique by saxonfenken, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, May 2nd, 2015*

*Castel Sant'Angelo*, Ponte Sant'Angelo and along the Tiber at night, Italy


Castel Sant'Angelo by Nikontento, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Green Hills White Mountains - Chile
*


Créditos ​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, May 3rd, 2015*

*Sydney, Australia*
dnsw1456118-397.jpg by Traveloscopy, on Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Sunday, 3rd May, 2015*

_*Brinchang - Cameron Highlands, Malaysia*_


Boh Plantation, Sg Palas by tlchua99, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Heart of Lisbon - (HDR Portugal)*










The Heart of Lisbon - (HDR Portugal) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Sunday, May 3rd, 2015*

*Point Reyes lighthouse, Point Reyes National Seashore, California, USA*

I know not age, nor weariness nor defeat… by ferpectshotz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, May 3rd, 2015*

*Palais de l'Isle (Annecy), France*


Palais de l'Isle (Annecy) by Nikontento, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sunday, May 3rd, 2015*

*Near Keukenhof, Netherlands*


Fields of Flowers by world4photos, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Pinacoteca - Universidad de Concepción - Chile*
One of its main features is that it is the famous mural Presence in Latin America, which was painted in 1964 by Mexican artist Jorge González Camarena


Créditos ​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, May 3rd, 2015*

*Verdon Gorge - France*


Verdon Gorge, France by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Monday, May 4th, 2015*

*Torres del Paine National Park, Magallanes Region, Chilean Patagonia, Chile*

Majestic Torres del Paine by marko.erman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, May 4th, 2015*

*Nuestra Señora river, Merida - Venezuela*


El río Nuestra Señora by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Serenity - (HDR Levanto, Italy)*










Serenity - (HDR Levanto, Italy) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Tuesday, 5th May, 2015*

*New Guinea Rainforest from the ISS*


Earth Day 3 (Earth Art (New Guinea Rainforest from the ISS) by @AstroTerry) by NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, May 4th, 2015*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro! Cidade Maravilhosa by fgazioli, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Monday, May 4th, 2015*

*Mount Rainier National Park, Washington, US* 


White River, Mount Rainier by Thomas Franta, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Santiago - Chile*


Créditos ​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Urban Texture - (HDR Lisbon, Portugal)*










Urban Texture - (HDR Lisbon, Portugal) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, May 5th, 2015*

*Shiraz - Iran*


Shiraz, Iran by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Tuesday, May 5th, 2015*

*Abbaye de Fontfroide, Narbonne, Aude, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*

F01158 Abbaye by tolliv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw skyline by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, May 5th, 2015*

*Delft, Netherlands*


Delft #12 by Nikontento, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tuesday, May 5th, 2015*

*Ushuaia City, Tierra del Fuego, Argentina*


Reflections of Ushuaia by James Neeley, on Flickr


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Gramado, Brazil*

Gramado by Huggo Pereira, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Window to the past - Chile*


Créditos ​


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Wednesday, 6th May, 2015*

*Cormorant Fishermen - Guilin, Guangxi, China*


Cormorant Fishermen ~ Interview with BlackRapid by Dan Ballard Photography, on Flickr


----------



## kokoa (Jan 4, 2015)

*Café Rivas, San Telmo, Buenos Aires.*

Cafe Rivas by Cedric Favero, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Wednesday, May 6th, 2015*

*Point Lobos, Monterey County, California, United States*

Lobos Point by Neo7Geo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Queenstown Lookout - (HDR New Zealand)*










The Queenstown Lookout - (HDR New Zealand) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, May 6th, 2015*

*Kyoto - Japan*


Ready for the day by Marquisde, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Hello Sarangan. Sarangan is a best Place traveller in East Java - INDONESIA*

Hello Sarangan - East Java by anantohermawan1988, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, May 6th, 2015*

*Venice, Italy*
Grand Canal, Venice by Dibbly Dobbler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, May 6th, 2015*

*Dolceacqua Italy*


Dolceacqua (IM) by Nikontento, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Wednesday, May 6th, 2015*

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Prague Orloj by Don César, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Thursday, May 7th, 2015*

*The Cliff of Stone Plates, An Ninh Đông, Tuy An, Phú Yên, Vietnam*

Ghềnh đá đĩa - Phú Yên - Việt Nam by An Leo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, May 7th, 2015*

*Santa Cruz, California - US*


Natural Bridges by Ryan Engstrom Photography, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Chajnantor - A.L.M.A. observatory - Chile *

Créditos ​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Thursday, May 7, 2015*

*El Castro Valnera/Castro Valnera mountain, Cantabria, Spain
*

Sólo un breve latido en un silencio ancestral. / Only a brief heartbeat in a ancestral silence. by Oscar Martín Antón, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Meteora - Landscape Dreams - (HDR Greece)*










Meteora - Landscape Dreams - (HDR Greece) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Thursday, 7th May, 2015*

*Komiža, Split-Dalmatia County, Croatia*


Komiža by dese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, May 7th, 2015*

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Via at night by Maya Palmer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, May 7th, 2015*

*Dark Hedges, Ireland*


Dark Hedges by Alessio, on Flickr


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Recife, Brazil*

Recife - Pe - Brasil. by Thales Paiva, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Thursday, May 7th, 2015*

*Castelluccio (Norcia), Italy*


The road of flowers La strada dei fiori by CettaCaracciolo ( nei ritagli di tempo ), on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Friday, May 8th, 2015*

*Chicago, Michigan, US*

_5357 by Michael Salisbury, trên Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, May 8th, 2015*

*Corunna - Spain*


THE LORD OF THE RINGS by Emilio Rodríguez Álvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Friday, 8th May, 2015*

*Sahara Desert, Morocco*


Sahara Desert, Morocco by charlywkarl, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Laguna La Escondida. Pucon - Chile*


Créditos ​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piazza del Quirinale - (HDR Rome, Italy)*










Piazza del Quirinale - (HDR Rome, Italy) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Manhattan's* rooftop tanks color-keyed!









NY,NY: rooftop tanks 2 by benft, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, 8th May, 2015*

*Grand Area*


Grand Area 2 by Nikontento, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Friday, May 8th, 2015*

*Bariloche, Argentina*


Bariloche by Enrique Silva, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, May 9th, 2015*

*Aigles, Vaud - Switzerland*


Aigle,château entouré de vignes by Jean-Daniel Echenard, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Balmaceda Park - Santiago de Chile*


Créditos​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, May 9th, 2015*

*Sydney, Australia*
I do not know your name by Kurian Joseph Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Saturday, 9th May, 2015*

*Taj Mahal - Agra, Uttar Pradesh, India*


India by sandeepachetan.com travel photography, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Somewhere in Chile*


Créditos ​


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Diamantina, Brazil

Diamantina, Minas Gerais by Jay Woodworth, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, May 30th, 2015*

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alex by Ala Kheir, on Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Saturday, 30th May, 2015*

*Doha, Qatar*


by the Arabian Gulf by Siew Meng Tham, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Twelve Apostles. Australia*









The Apostles by Damien Seidel, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, May 30th, 2015*

*Cala Millor, Balearic Island - Spain*


Naturaleza, Mirador de la Creueta o del Colomer, Mallorca, Islas Baleares, España 27 dic. 2014 (2) by Sanber100fuegos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, May 31st, 2015*

*Palawan Island - Philippines *


El Nido (Palawan Island), Philippines - Bacuit Archipelago by David Min, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*European charm in Melbourne, Australia*









Rialto Hotel, Melbourne on Flickr​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Sunday, May 31st, 2015*

*Chipping Norton, Oxfordshire, England, United Kingdom*

Bliss Mill by Damian Ward, trên Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Anakena - Rapa Nui - Chile*


Créditos ​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, May 31st, 2015*

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
6th Street Bridge-Los Angeles by Jorgon Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hague Blue Hour, Netherlands*









Hague Blue Hour by Roman Boed, sur Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Sunday, 31st May, 2015*

*Kaghan Valley, Pakistan*


Kaghan Valley by Talha Zahid, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, 31st May, 2015*

*Mariazell Basilica Austria*


Mariazell Basilica Austria by elouden, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Vancouver, BC. Canada*









Downtown Vancouver by Carl Larson, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Monday, June 1st, 2015*

*Little Stony Point Park, Cold Spring, New York, United States*

Taurus mountain sunset by Romy Lee, trên Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, June 1st, 2015*

*Pululahua – Ecuador*


Pululahua by Palatinado, on Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Monday, 1st June, 2015*

*Ice Canyon - Greenland*


Greenland by matthew.berger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, June 1st, 2015*

*New York City, U.S.A.*
Midtown Strike by Jimmy Kastner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, June 2nd, 2015*

*Ancash – Peru*


Trek Santa Cruz (Ancash), RTW 2013 by Ana Raquel S. Hernandes, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Tuesday, June 2nd, 2015*

*Polperro, Cornwall, England, United Kingdom*

Polperro, Cornwall (Explored) by Baz Richardson, trên Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hancock South, Chicago, IL. USA*









Hancock South by Carl Larson, sur Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bjerre windmill, Stenderup, Denmark*



Bjerre windmill, Stenderup, Denmark - Landscape photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, June 2nd, 2015*

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin Alexanderplatz Skyline by Marcus Klepper, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Macisvenda (Murcia, Spain)*


sube fotos


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tuesday, June 2nd, 2015*

*Ghent, Belgium*


Ghent. by Rudi1976, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuala Lumpur At The Blue Hour, Malaysia*









Like Blood Through Veins - Kuala Lumpur At The Blue Hour by Spreng Ben, sur Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Wednesday, 3rd June, 2015*

*Seongsan Ilchulbong - Jeju Island, South Korea*


Seongsan Ilchulbong by Harry CW Song, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, June 3rd, 2015*

*New York *



Winter is almost over by JamesGriffin,, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Wednesday, June 3rd, 2015*

*Chapada dos Veadeiros National Park, Vila de São Jorge, Alto Paraíso de Goiás, Brazil*

Stunning View by Victor Lima, trên Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, June 3rd, 2015*

*Venice, Italy*
DSC_7994 by Simone, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Last rays of light - Chile*


Créditos ​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Wednesday, June 3rd, 2015*

*Frankfurt, Germany*


MainplazaView by Thorsten Fröhlich, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dove Fighting at the Duomo di Milano, Italy*









Dove Fighting at the Duomo di Milano by Spreng Ben, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Thursday, June 4th, 2015*

*Italy *

Italy by Samantha Cristoforetti, trên Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Thursday, 4th June, 2015*

*Dhaka, Bangladesh*


Dhaka by Gazi Nibras, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, June 4th, 2015*

*Potaro River – Guyana*


The Potaro River reaches Kaieteur Falls by Allan Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, June 4th, 2015*

*Sydney, Australia*
the sailor and the bridge by Jes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, June 4th, 2015*

*Avignon, France*


Avignon by Laurent, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Thursday, June 4th, 2015*

*Toronto, Canada*


This is Toronto by Victor Porof, en Flickr


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Diamantina, Brazil









http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6144/5995177455_cde05dfe54_b.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tower of Pisa, Tuscany, Italy*









Leaning tower of Pisa, Tuscany, Italy 211-1 by Tiberio Frascari, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, June 10th, 2015*

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Universidade de São Paulo by Rafael Vianna Croffi, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Wednesday, June 10th, 2015*

*Garrington, Alberta, Canada*

Use to be a real beauty . . . by Darrell Paul, trên Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Wednesday, June 10th, 2015*

*Rosario, Argentina*


Rosario Nigth Ligths by Ernest Bornai, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lucca, Tuscany, Italy *









Lucca, Tuscany, Italy 155 by Tiberio Frascari, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, June 11th, 2015*

*Paraty, RJ - Brazil*


Paraty by c.alberto, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Thursday, June 11th, 2015*

*Val d'Orcia, Tuscany, Italy*

sunrise by Paul, trên Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Thursday, 11th June, 2015*

*Sunset @ Tanjung Aru, Kota Kinabalu, Sabah, Malaysia*


I Came Along, I Wrote A Song For You by photo-razzo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, June 11th, 2015*

*Azure window (Gozo island, Malta)*
The Azure Window, Dwerja Bay, Gozo Island, Malta by Yaroslav Romanenko, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Thursday, June 11th, 2015*

*Ponte Vecchio, Florence, Italy*


Ponte Vecchio by Carl Larson, en Flickr


----------



## Nach01984 (May 12, 2015)

i love Florence! :heart:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alatri, Italy*









Alatri, Italy 1160 by Tiberio Frascari, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, June 12th, 2015*

*Urubamba Valley - Peru*


Urubamba valley (Peru) by Vadim Gran, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Friday, June 12th, 2015*

*Frederiksborg Castle, Hillerod, Hovedstaden, Denmark*

Reflections on lake II by Massimo Buccolieri, trên Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Friday, 12th June, 2015*

*Carstensz Glacier and Puncak Jaya, Papua, Indonesia*


Carstensz Glacier and Puncak Jaya by Paul Q. Warren, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Saturday, June 13th, 2015*

*Mount Teide, Tenerife, Canary islands*


Teide. by Pedro López Batista, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, June 13th, 2015*

*Peterhof palace (Saint Petersburg, Russia)*
Peterhof Palace by Sindre Turøy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isola del Liri, Italy *









Isola del Liri, Italy 970 by Tiberio Frascari, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Vakai said:


> *Mount Teide, Tenerife, Canary islands*
> 
> 
> Teide. by Pedro López Batista, on Flickr


wow  just wow


----------



## HJP (Jan 13, 2013)

*Lebanon

*Morning Mountain by Jean-Paul Harb, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taipei, Taiwan*









關渡大橋 by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chan - Chan Ruins - Peru*


Ruinas de chan chan / Chan Chan Ruins by Martin Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Tuesday, June 16th, 2015*

*Sakrisøya, Reine, Nordland, Norway*

Sakrisøya widescreen by Ron Jansen, trên Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, June 16th, 2015*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Enlightenment | @Pedra Bonita Mountain, #RiodeJaneiro | #Brazil by Rafa Bahiense, on Flickr


----------



## HJP (Jan 13, 2013)

*Beirut, Lebanon*

Sunrise Beirut 10-2-2015 by Jean-Paul Harb, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hulunbeier City, China*









呼倫貝爾(12) by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, June 17th, 2015*

*Tibau do Sul - Brazil*


Tibau do Sul by Waltencir Moraes, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Wednesday, June 17th, 2015*

*Wong Tai Sin, Kowloon, Hong Kong*

The Real Legoland by Peter Stewart, trên Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, June 17th, 2015*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Glorious dawn 6:20 | @Mirante Dona Marta , #Riodejaneiro | #Brazil by José Eduardo Nucci, on Flickr


----------



## HJP (Jan 13, 2013)

*Lebanon

*Sunrise Tree (2) by Jean-Paul Harb, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Macau, China*









2013香港澳門自由行(21) by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Thursday, 18th June, 2015*

*French Riviera, Cote D'Azur*


Villefranche-sur-Mer by Francois Lubbe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, June 18th, 2015*

*Nazca - Peru*


Sombras con huellas by Federico Dell'Anese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, June 18th, 2015*

*Paris, France*
Eurotrip 2014 by Amanda Tavano, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Thursday, June 18th, 2015*

*Roan Highlands, Mitchell County, North Carolina / Carter County, Tennessee, U.S.*

About Blooming Time by Tim Williams, trên Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Fishermen - Bucalemu - Chile*


Créditos ​


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Friday, 19th June, 2015*

*Amazon thunderstorm at sunset*


Amazon thunderstorm at sunset by Peter Schoen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Hong Kong *









2013香港澳門自由行(19) by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colorada Lagoon - Bolivia*


Flamingos and red colour of Laguna Colorado by Dan Oxlade, on Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Saturday, 20th June, 2015*

*Sangaya, Mobara, Chiba Prefecture, Japan*


山道から見るとこんな感じ by maipooky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, June 20th, 2015*

*New York City*
New York City1 by hendrik.raes, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Hong Kong*









2013香港澳門自由行(18) by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Saturday, June 13th, 2015*

*Bellbridge, Victoria, Australia*

Bethanga Bridge Comet by Bjorn Baklien, trên Flickr


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

*Essaouira , Morocco* 



Old entrance by Prozac95, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, June 20th, 2015*

*Hoi An - Vietnam*


Hoi An (772A1968) by Passenger32A, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, June 21st, 2015*

*Arg-e Bam - Iran*


Arg-e Bam Citadel, Bam-Iran by Meritxell Mena, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

AMARIS Hotel in Madiun City - East Java, Indonesia

Amaris Hotel Madiun by Ananto Hermawan, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Santiago de Chile*


Créditos ​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, June 21st, 2015*

*Milano, Italy*
Milan Street Photography by Roberto Vecchio, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Macao, China*









2013香港澳門自由行(15) by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Sunday, 21st June, 2015*

*Smiling Moon @ Taipei, Taiwan*


smile Taipei 20081202 台北双星伴月 by *dans, on Flickr

this phenomenon is happened right now in malaysia/nearby since last friday


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Sunday, June 21st, 2015*

*Causeway Bay, Hong Kong*

Causeway Bay Typhoon Shelter (19) [Explored] by Jaylie Wong, trên Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Monday, 22nd June, 2015*

*Sultan Omar Ali Saifuddin Mosque, Bandar Seri Begawan, Brunei*


Brunei.Sultan Omar Ali Saifuddin Mosque by Bernard Spragg. NZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, June 22nd, 2015*

*Itaimbezinho Canyon - Brazil*


Itaimbezinho Canyon - Brazil by Roberto Peradotto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, June 22nd, 2015*

*São Paulo, Brazil*

Paulista Avenue (Sao Paulo City) by Mauricio Tesserolli, no Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, June 23rd, 2015*

*Coroico Road - Bolivia*


Coroico Road by Diana Bradshaw, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Tuesday, June 23rd, 2015*

*Anza-Borrego Desert State Park, California, United States*

We live in a bewildering world… by Sandeep Thomas, trên Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia


My beautiful Kuala Lumpur City by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Tuesday, June 23rd, 2015*

*Detroit - USA*

2015 detroit fireworks by Ed Serecky, on Flickr


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Campos do Jordão, Brazil
*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/thiagosilva/2769043271/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Monday, June 29th, 2015*



*Mt. Siguniang National Park - 四姑娘山国家公园*
Ngawa Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


盆景灘(2) by 愚夫.chan, on Flickr





​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Macao, China*









2013香港澳門自由行(5) by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, June 29th, 2015*

*Patanemo, Carabobo - Venezuela*


Patanemo by Gabriela Parada, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Monday, June 29th, 2015*

*Thuận Phước, Hải Châu, Danang, Vietnam*

GIF_4106_1 by Huy Nguyễn, trên Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, June 29th, 2015*

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Railway Bridge in Stockholm at Night, Sweden by Paul Seele, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Poland*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/v9My8u]Pałac w Kurozwękach / Kurozweki palace by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Willow on the lake - Chile*


Créditos ​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*venetian-resort-hotel, Macao, China*









2013香港澳門自由行(3) by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, June 20th, 2015*

*Ologá, Zulia - Venezuela*


Procesión llega a su destino by Arianna AQ, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Presidential Guard at the Acropolis, Athens, Greece


Presidential Guard at the Acropolis, Athens, Greece by ConstantineD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, June 30th, 2015*

*New York City*
Fireworks by Steven Kelley, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Wrocław, Poland*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/v3VVUQ]Wrocław by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tuesday, June 30th, 2015*

*Cerro Torre, Santa Cruz, Argentina*


Grand Temptation by Artur Stanisz, en Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Tuesday, June 30th, 2015*

*Aurland, Sogn og Fjordane, Norway*

The Depths of the Naerøyfjord by Robert Cross, trên Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Macao (China)*









2013香港澳門自由行(1) by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, July 1st, 2015*

*Bita River - Colombia*


río Bita by Sebastián Restrepo Calle, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Wednesday, July 1st, 2015*

*District 1, Hồ Chí Minh City, Vietnam*

Saigon trong cơn dông by Jet Huynh, trên Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, July 1st, 2015*

*Madrid, Spain*
Puerta del Sol, sábado por la mañana by pepoexpress - A few million thanks!, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Wednesday, July 1st, 2015*

*Erfurt, Germany*


Erfurt Germany by Ralf Krause, en Flickr


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Diamantina, Brazil



Vesperata by estrr, no Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pinglin, New Taipei, Taiwan*









坪林夜景 by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Thursday, 2nd July, 2015*

*Banda Hilir, Melaka, Malaysia*


Masjid Selat, Pulau Melaka by Shinya ICHINOHE, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Thursday, 2nd July, 2015*



*Yardang Landforms at the West Taiji Nai'er Lake - 西台吉乃尔湖 水上雅丹地貌*
*Lenghu*, Haixi Prefecture, Qinghai Province, NW China

By *王建设(wang jianshe)* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9912897485/sizes/l





​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Thursday, July 2nd, 2015*

*Lake Louise, Banff National Park, Alberta, Cananda*

Lake Louise, Banff by Roof Topper, trên Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, July 2nd, 2015*

*Erg Chebbi - Morocco *


Morocco by Stephen Walford Photography, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Daraw, Aswan, Egypt


Kom Ombo Temple 1 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, July 2nd, 2015*

*Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center -U/C- (Athens, Greece)*
Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center by dimitris iosifellis, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Thursday, July 2nd, 2015*

*Tallinn, Estonia*


Tallinn Town Hall and Raekoja Square in the Morning, Tallinn, Estonia by Andrey Omelyanchuk, en Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Fiume Isonzo (Gorizia) - Italia *


Créditos 
​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taïwan*









茶鄉 坪林 by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, July 3rd, 2015*

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Scraping all the sky by carlos V fernando, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*











https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfPoland?fref=photo


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Friday, July 3rd, 2015*

*Gendarmenmarkt, Berlin, Germany*


Berlin - Gendarmenmarkt Study #1 by Jean Claude Castor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, July 4th, 2015*

*Singapore by sunset, Singapore*
Singapore Sunset by masa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nanya Nan enfant de Taiwan avare Côte nord-Trail Nuit, Taiwan*









南雅 by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/iutwmi]Silent meeting of the old, Historic centre of Warsaw by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Saturday, July 4th, 2015*

*Burrafirth, Unst, Shetland, Scotland, The United Kingdom*

Falaises d'Hermaness #2 [ Unst ~ Îles Shetland ] by Emmanuel VRIGNAUD, trên Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, July 5th, 2015*

*Warsaw, Poland*
Panoramic Warsaw by night by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taïwan*









石門大壩碼頭 by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, July 16th, 2015*

*Lansdowne - Canada*


The Green Lake in the Mountains by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Thursday, July 16th, 2015*

*Sumida River, Kiyosumi 1 Chome, Tokyo, Tokyo Prefecture, Japan*

River Cruise in Twilight, Tokyo Sumidagawa by 45tmr, trên Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, July 16th, 2015*

*New York City skyline*
New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Wharariki Beach, New Zealand*


Wide by Nick Twyford, en Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Friday, July 17th, 2015*

*Frankfurt am Main, Hessen, Germany*

Above the Skyline by Mostafa Hamad, trên Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ghost City - Sunset, China*









2012金秋北疆(16) by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baracoa - Cuba*


Baracoa – Cuba
Baracoa, Cuba by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tinuy-an Falls, Surigao del Sur, Philippines*



Tinuy-an Falls / Fujifilm X-M1 by jechonias, on Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Bamberg, Germany*


Bamberg. by Rudi1976, en Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/vCTKhG]Łazienki by Piotr Moszczeński, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, July 18th, 2015*

*Singapore city, Singapore*
Singapore city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Northern autumn, Na Lati prairie (China)*









2012金秋北疆(11) by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, July 18th, 2015*

*Cubiro, Lara - Venezuela*


Cubiro, Edo. Lara Venezuela by Juan Carlos Bolivar R., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, July 19th, 2015*

*Cadaqués, Girona - Spain*


In calm by Sònia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, July 19th, 2015*

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Bogotá by amegphotoart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jianggan - On the Way, China*









Jianggan - On the Way by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney*

Sydney (88) by Phil, on Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, July 20th, 2015*

*Bologna - Italy*


Bologna by Emanuele Peghetti, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*China Landscape*









2012金秋北疆(9) by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, July 20th, 2015*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Mirante do Roncador - Rio de Janeiro by Higor de Padua Vieira Neto, on Flickr


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Castrolanda, Brazil










By nambuco, on Flickr. https://www.flickr.com/photos/nambu...a5pU-adjHg3-QPVqg-adgXoZ-adgX78-adjKvL-adjKkW


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, August 11th, 2015*

*Rethymno, Crete - Greece*


Rethymno night view by Theophilos Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubai, United Arab Emirates*









The huge crossing by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Medicine Lake, Jasper National Park, Canada*


Rockie mountain scene by Corey Hayes, en Flickr


----------



## James.B (Aug 10, 2015)

Diverse.


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Punta Lobos - Chile*


Créditos ​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, August 12th, 2015*

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Windy by The Huskie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubai, United Arab Emirates*









Neon light on top by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, August 12th, 2015*

*Nova Padua, Rio Grande Do Sul - Brazil*


River & Sun by Ricardo de Bem, on Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Wednesday, 12th August, 2015*

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*


KAFD, The Imposing Structures. by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Nahuel Huapi Lake, Argentina*


Lago Nahuel Huapi - Patagônia Argentina by Antonio Carlos Bohnke, en Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney, Australia​*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/20275978106/in/photostream/​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubai, United Arab Emirates*









The long exposure reflection by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, August 13th, 2015*

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
THE SENTINEL by Beno Saradzic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, August 13th, 2015*

*La Llovizna Park, Puerto Ordaz - Venezuela*


La Llovizna by Kaiser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, August 14th, 2015*

*Eze, France*
DSC_0137 by Sabrina Caldas, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golf course at night, Dubai, United Arab Emirates*









Golf course at night by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Lago di Carezza (Karersee), Italy*


Lago di Carezza - Karersee by Stefania Regano, en Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Friday, 14th August, 2015*

*Berlin, German*


Берлин, Германия by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, August 14th, 2015*

*Canaima National Park - Venezuela*


Red Soils And Green Grass On The Gran Sabana by EL PEDALERO, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Your Driver??? Enjoyed...


Magetan City, East Java - Indonesia
Cemorosewu - Jawa Timur by madiun foto, on Flickr


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

ananto hermawan said:


> Stay Calm, Focus for Driver, and Enjoyed Panorama...


Please read the title. One photo per person per day.

Thanks.



.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

*Amberes - Belgium*


Antwerpen, into the museum by Mike, en Flickr​



.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, August 25th, 2015*

*New York City!*
A New Kid On The Block by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Innsbruck, Austria*


Innsbruck by night by traumlichtfabrik, en Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney Harbour*

The Rocks, Sydney by Emma Fleetwood, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, August 26th, 2015*

*Madrid, Spain*
Landing early morning at Madrid airport by Ignacio Ferre Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Brasília, Brazil

Lago Paranoá (Pontão) - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, August 26th, 2015*

*Munich – Germany*


lufthansa by bilderkombinat berlin, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Vík, Iceland*


Vik Classics by Daniel Bosma, en Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Thursday, 27th August, 2015*

*Namsan Tower, Itaewon, Seoul, South Korea*


Sunset at N Seoul Tower by Khalid Alosaimi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, August 27th, 2015*

*Castello di Torre AStura - Italy*


Castello di Torre Astura e la Via Lattea_Fotor by SIMONE ORTENZI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, August 27th, 2015*

*Lava from Kilauea volcano, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Kīlauea volcano hitting the sea by matt northam, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Reckingen-Gluringen, Switzerland*


Gluringen, Goms, Wallis by imhof patrick, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, August 28th, 2015*

*Isle of Man - UK*


Douglas Head (2), Isle of Man by Barry Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, August 28th, 2015*

*Mexico city, Mexico*
After the rain by ARBuendia[NotPRO], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, August 29th, 2015*

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow sunset by RudAnya, on Flickr


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

*Monserrat - Spain*


Mystical Mountain of Montserrat by Nik Bruining, en Flickr​


.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bardejovske kupele, Slovakia*









Spring is here by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, August 30th, 2015*

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Avenida Paulista 2 Sao Paulo Oct 2011 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, September 10th, 2015*

*Ourense - Spain*


Catedral Ourense by Juan Carlos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nembrala/Nemberala Beach, Rote Island (Indonesia)*









Nembrala/Nemberala Beach, Rote Island by valentino luis, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, September 10th, 2015*

*Madrid, Spain*
City of Madrid by Diriye Amey, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Santiago de Chile*


Créditos ​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kanawa Island, near Komodo (Indonesia)*









Kanawa Island, near Komodo by valentino luis, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, September, 2015*

*Dwejra bay, Gozo - Malta*


Dwejra bay in Gozo by chris ackerman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, September 11th, 2015*

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Stanley Bridge by Eslamkooo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, September 12th, 2015*

*Dubai, United Arab Emirates*

Dubai Marina by Vinaya Mohan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cachoeira do Salto Corumbá de Goiás. Brazil*









Cachoeira do Salto Corumbá de Goiás by Francisco Aragão, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, September 12th, 2015*

*Setubal - Portugal*



Vue sur Setubal by Anne LANDOIS-FAVRET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, September 13th, 2015*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Corcovado and Pão de Açucar by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jatiluwih Rice Terrace - Bali (Indonesia)*









Jatiluwih Rice Terrace - Bali by valentino luis, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, September 13th, 2015*

*Los Testigos Island - Venezuela*


Playota para caminar by Arianna AQ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, September 14th, 2015*

*O Eixo, Galicia - Spain*


O Eixo by Juan Álvarez Villar, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Igreja de Nossa Senhora do Rosário - Cidade de Goiás (Brazil)*









Igreja de Nossa Senhora do Rosário - Cidade de Goiás by Francisco Aragão, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, September 14th, 2015*

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin shining by fresch-energy, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Covadonga - Spain*


Créditos ​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, September 15th, 2015*

*Santiago de Compostela - Spain*


Pilgrim Vision by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mosteiro de Santa Maria de Alcobaça - Portugal*









Mosteiro de Santa Maria de Alcobaça - Portugal by valentino luis, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, September 15th, 2015*

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow : sunset and city lights by Fabien HUSSLEIN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, September 30th, 2015*

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin_Ski-Fi by Zdravko Yonchev, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, September 30th, 2015*

*Monaco*

Mont Agel is a peak in the Alps located in the South of France. It overlooks Monaco from a height of 1148 meters.


Starry sky on french riviera ! by BLAKELEY FREDERIC - Just for pleasure, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, September 1st, 2015*

*Perce – Canada*


Percé, dans la côte - 17 Juin 2015 (1) by Claude, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, October 1st, 2015*

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*

River of Color by tristanotierney, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, October 1st, 2015*

*SNP Bridge long exposure, Bratislava Slovakia*


SNP Bridge long exposure by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kamchatka-2015*









Kamchatka-2015 by Eugene Kaspersky, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, September 2nd, 2015*

*Caucasian Mountains - Georgia*


Caucasus by Oleh Slobodeniuk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, September 2nd, 2015*

*Longexposure castle*


Longexposure castle by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, October 3rd, 2015*

*Toronto, Canada*
St. James Cathedral by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kurile Lake, Kamchatka*









Kurile Lake, Kamchatka by Eugene Kaspersky, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, October 3rd, 2015*

*Lighthouse, Croatia*


Porer Lighthouse by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, October 3rd, 2015*

*Beijing*


Sunset at a garden of Beijing by Ken Goh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, October 4th, 2015*

*Dongshuan - China*


Sunlight in Dongchuan-Kunming by fabrizio massetti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, October 4th, 2015*

*New York City*
City Lights, Manhattan by Joe Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Summer Palace, Beijing. China*









The Summer Palace by Eugene Kaspersky, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland / Jul 2015*









Icelandic roads by Eugene Kaspersky, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, October 5th, 2015*

*Meghalaya, Jaintia Hill district - India*


Dawki River_DSC_2955 by www.withManish.com, on Flickr


----------



## Toronto3 (Sep 13, 2011)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, October 5th, 2015*

*Madrid, Spain*
García Lorca Madrid by Edu Bayón, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, October 5th, 2015*

*Bojnice Castle, Slovakia*


Bojnice Castle by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, October 13th, 2015*

*Vrbnik bay, Krk island, Croatia*


Vrbnik bay by Dubravka Franz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, October 13th, 2015*

*New York City*
The Peking by June Marie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, October 14th, 2015*

*Tepus - Indonesia*


Pantai Timang | Gunungkidul by tuahlensa MKI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, October 14th, 2015*

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by alittlegordie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fjaðrárgljúfur canyon, Iceland*









Fjaðrárgljúfur canyon by Eugene Kaspersky, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, October 14th, 2015*

*Trakošćan, Croatia*


lake & castle - Trakošćan (14) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Fenghuang, China*


An Evening in Fenghuang by Peter Stewart, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gullfoss waterfall, Iceland*









Gullfoss waterfall by Eugene Kaspersky, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, October 15th, 2015*

*Aswan – Egypt*


Abu Simbel nocturno / Abu Simbel at night by Jose M. Rus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, October 15th, 2015*

*Manila, Philippines*
Makati Skyline by matoy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, October 15th, 2015*

*London, UK*


Tower bridge, notturno by Laura, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Regensburg, Germany*


Regensburg Old Town by Jonas Lang, en Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Mingun, Myanmar*


Young monks at Hsinbyume Paya, Mingun, Myanmar by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St.Petersburg / Jun 2015, Russia*









St.Petersburg by Eugene Kaspersky, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, October 16th, 2015*

*Denver - US*


Sunrise in the City by Unbalanced., on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alicante, Spain*

Alicante Night - EXPLORED! - Thank you by Fotomondeo, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, October 16th, 2015*

*Carcassonne, France*


Carcassonne Vierge Remparts de la Cité de Carcassonne by Luc, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Florence, Italy*


Florence - Le Duomo - La cathédrale Santa Maria del Fiore by Alain Winterberger, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, October 17th, 2015*

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague-1069-20150722And2more-HDRI.jpg by Michael Badt, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Benidorm (Spain)*

Benidorm by Pablo Martinez, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, October 17th, 2015*

*Collioure, France*


Collioure (2) by juvhadamar, on Flickr


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Gramado, Brazil*



Sem título by Arthur Panziera, no Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Moon over the Sydney Harbour Bridge


The Moon and the Arch by George Kurzik, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, October 18th, 2015*

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
The night view of Philadelphia 07, The city hall by zwzzjim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, October 18th, 2015*

*Cubagua Island - Venezuela*


Cubagua - Venezuela by r.coppola, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St.Petersburg, Russia*









St.Petersburg by Eugene Kaspersky, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Maasai Mara, Kenya*


Savannah Storm by Ashwati Vipin - Back after hiatus, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Jakob Lagoon, Río Negro, Argentina*


Lago Jakob, Nahuel Huapi Traverse by Jeremiah Wedding, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kimberley, Western Australia*









Kimberley, Western Australia by Eugene Kaspersky, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, October 19th, 2015*

*Monaco*


Monaco preparations by KVD88, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Köln, Gemany*









by* Bruno Naredo*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, October 19Th, 2015*

*Theater of Herodium (Athens, Greece)*
Théâtre d'Hérode Atticus by Dimitri Soliotopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Tanguar Haor, Bangladesh
tanguar haor by Dolon, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Pordoi Pass, Italy*


Pass Pordoi by Billy Currie, en Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Holanda*








​


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Melbourne, Australia

Flinders Street Station Sunset by Mark Iommi, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gold Coast, Australia / May 2015*









Gold Coast by Eugene Kaspersky, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, October 20, 2015*

*Waikiki, Hawaii - US*


Hawaii #2 Sunset by Ross McDonald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, October 20th, 2015*

*Berlin, Germany*
Fire Go! by Chris Zi, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Elba Island, Italy*










by www.welt-sehenerleben.de


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, November 2nd, 2015*

*New York City*
Liberty & Freedom by Ian Allon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, November 2nd, 2015*

*Giza - Egypt*


#orangeurhood Egypt by UN Women, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Toronto, Canada*
Chester Hill Lookout by Flora Manata, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monte Santos, Lisbon, Portugal*









Portugal / Nov 2014 by Eugene Kaspersky, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, October 3rd, 2015*

*Nantou County – Taiwan*


合歡夕影 by 嘉 賢, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, November 3rd, 2015*

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid Metropolis by jrodphoto305, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Square justice - Santiago, Chile*


Créditos ​


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Barektila, India-Bangladesh border viewed from Bangladesh*
I like the geography most , because all the beauties of hills and river persuade me to cross all the borders, all the restrictions.. and I wanna explore more resort beyond the every border line. by MD.ABDULLAH MAHMUD, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Old Leyland Tiger cub coach used for tourist tours at Llandudno, Wales*










by *simon.youd*


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Masherbrum,Pakistan*









Masherbrum-7821m by  Ali Baig , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, November 4th, 2015*

*Spitz an der Donau - Austria*


Sonnenuntergang über den Reben by Peter Apflauer, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monte Santos, Lisbon, Portugal*









Portugal / Nov 2014 by Eugene Kaspersky, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, November 4th, 2015*

*La Defense (Paris), France*
Night Walk at La Defense by Bernardo Ricci Armani, on Flickr


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

*Chefchaouen -Morocco *



Morocco Blue Stairs by CSU IDS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pékin (Beijing) 北京 Le Palais d'été 颐和园 玉泉山, China*









Pékin (Beijing) 北京 Le Palais d'été 颐和园 玉泉山 by jeanmichelchuiche, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, November 5th, 2015*

*Ladakh – India*


Winter Spiritual Escape_DSC_5244 by www.withManish.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, November 15th, 2015*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Nocturna de Río de Janeiro, Brasil by Mauricio Vega Larrea, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Carolina, US

Under the Oak by Oliver K., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, November 5th, 2015*

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Crowded Prague by Júnior Braz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sète, canal, Venice, Italy*









Sète, canal by jeanmichelchuiche, sur Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Autumn Luster by Damian Ward, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, November 10th, 2015*

*Paris, France*
[email protected] by snapple_muc, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sochi, Russia*









Formula One GP Sochi / Oct 2014 by Eugene Kaspersky, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, November 11th, 2015*

*Pittsburgh - US*


Summer Sunrise Over Downtown Pittsburgh by Joseph Heh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Romania

Forest mood! by Patrice THOMAS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, November 11th, 2015*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Museu do Amanhã - Praça Mauá - Rio de Janeiro Santiago Calatrava - Porto Maravilha - Rio 2016 #PraçaMauá #MuseudoAmanhã #SantiagoCalatrava by Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Loutro - Crete - Greece*









Loutro - Crete - Greece by Sandro Mancuso, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, November 12th, 2015*

*Bogotá *


Flat Bogotá by Diego F. Garcia P., on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*CARTAGENA, Spain.*

Museo Teatro Romano (Cartagena, Murcia, España) by Rafael dP. Iberia-Hispania, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, November 12th, 2015*

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
48/2014 by PicsofAB, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

biking the indian summer by Frans Deeders, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Man and Scotland (UK)*









Isle of Man and Scotland, nikon d810 in dx mode by Ray Collister, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, November 13th, 2015*

*Caracas*


El Valle / The Valley by Francisco Gonçalves, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Quebec, Canada

mirror river by Louis Caya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, November 13th, 2015*

*Istanbul, Turkey*
DSC01511 by Orhan Kılıç, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, November 13th, 2015*

*The island of Krk, Croatia*


Otok Krk by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, November 14th, 2015*

*Paris, France*
Vive la France, vive la vie by Enrique de la Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney Opera House - Pray for Paris*


Sydney Opera House Tricolore by Alan Chu, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Edinburgh Castle, Scotland*









Scotland by Saffron Blaze, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, November 14th, 2015*

*Mochima Park - Venezuela*



Mochima by FotoChesKa, on Flickr


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Gramado, Brazil ㅤㅤ











Night architecture by MFMarcelo, no Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Saif Ul Mulook Lake,Pakistan*

Saifulmaluk lake Naran Pakistan by saleem shahid, on Flickr


----------



## washiwashi (Nov 6, 2012)

*West Bengal/Sikkim, India*

Autumn in The Himalayas [Explored] by pallab seth, on Flickr

Changing colours in the Eastern Himalayas, India


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Korea*









Autumn(10/27) by Jong Soo(Jose) Choi, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, November 15th, 2015*

*Barcelona, Spain*
La Barceloneta Beach, Barcelona - Spain by Felix Cesare, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*East Tibet, China*









Peacefull Village by Jong Soo(Jose) Choi, sur Flickr


----------



## Hourglassnebula (Aug 14, 2015)

redcode said:


> *Maddalena, Olbia-Tempio, Sardinia, Italy*
> 
> Mordor by Albert Dros, trên Flickr


Wrong location. That's somewhere in the Italian Dolomites.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, November 16th, 2015*

*Durban - South Africa*


Pigeon Playground by Andrew Harvard, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Bosque encantado by Alfredo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, November 16th, 2015*

*Berlin, Germany*

Berlin - Hackescher Markt by Thomas Bechtle Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, November 16th, 2015*

*Lisbon, Portugal*


There you are... by Joao Santos, on Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*November 17,2015*

*Karakoram Highway,Pakistan*
Karakoram Highway by Shehzaad Maroof, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yunnan, China*









Misty Morning by Jong Soo(Jose) Choi, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, November 17th, 2015*

*Aargau - Switzerland*


Mittelland by Oliver Wehrli, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Cool View by Jerry Fryer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, November 17th, 2015*

*Venice, Italy*
Venice2-7314 by Cloudia C, on Flickr


----------



## washiwashi (Nov 6, 2012)

*Himachal Pradesh, Northern India*

Drang Drung Glacier at night_DSC_4394 by www.withManish.com, on Flickr

A long exposure photo of the milky way from the Drang Drung Glacier.


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, November 17th, 2015*

*Autumn - the old city Zrinski, Čakovec, Croatia*


Jesen - stari grad by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Ratti Gali Lake,Pakistan*

Ratti Gali Lake, Neelum Valley (Pakistan) by Muhammad Akram Attari, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Misty Morning . Yunnan, China*









Misty Morning by Jong Soo(Jose) Choi, sur Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Shangrilla Resort,Skardu,Pakistan*

Shangrila In Autumn by Syed Mehdi Bukhari, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Java, Indonesia*









Misty Morning by Jong Soo(Jose) Choi, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, November 21st, 2015*

*Tower Hill, London, England*


Father And Son by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## washiwashi (Nov 6, 2012)

*Rice terraces in North Vietnam*

Terrace paddies in North Vietnam by Quynh Anh Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, November 21st, 2015*

*Cayman Island *


Cayman Islands Helicopter tour by Jack Salen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, November 22nd, 2015*

*Turks & Caicos*


Turks and Caicos islands by Marco La Rosa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, November 22nd, 2015*

*Prague, Czech republic*
Cobbled Street by Paul Wharton, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mt. Bromo, Java, Indonesia*









Morning by Jong Soo(Jose) Choi, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, November 22nd, 2015*

*Zagreb, Croatia*


Zagreb Eye by Poje Mario, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mt. Bromo, Java, Indonesia*









Village by Jong Soo(Jose) Choi, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, November 23rd, 2015*

*Amsterdam*


Sunset - schiphol2 by Haakon von Martinsky, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

The Quiraing by Matthew Lissimore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, November 23rd, 2015*

*New York City!*
City Sunset by Jaehee Ko, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

_fuerteventura, canary islands_


Fuerteventura by Daniel Roldán, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beagle Channel. Ushuaia, Argentina*









Beagle Channel by Jong Soo(Jose) Choi, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, November 24th, 2015*

*Krakow –Poland*


Kraków after sunset. by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr


----------



## washiwashi (Nov 6, 2012)

*Beirut, Lebanon*

Les escaliers de Mar Mikhael by Antoine A., on Flickr

One of the many colourful staircases in the city of Beirut.


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Congregation of Fall by Nick Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, November 24th, 2015*

*Madrid, Spain*
In Search Of Sunset :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Torino


Torino by Laura Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, November 28th, 2015*

*New York City*
Happy Thanksgiving! and/or Happy Shopping? by Omar Tan, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Wuzhen, China

night scene of Wuzhen,Zhejiang by L WU, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taehwa River Grand Park (South Korea)*









Taehwa River Grand Park by Jason Teale, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Saturday, November 28th, 2015*

*Bromo Tengger Semeru National Park, East Java, Indonesia*


Bromo-Tengger-Semeru National Park - Morning Theater by Herry Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*November, Saturday 30th, 2015*

*A Garda, Galiza - Spain*


2918-A Guarda desde O Monte de Santa Tegra. by Jose Luis Cernadas Iglesias, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw , Poland*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/Ar2Jcb]Plac Zamkowy by PiotrTrojanowski, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, November 29th, 2015*

*Montréal, Canada*
Montréal, Québec, Canada by Alesia D, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ulsan, South Korea*









Ulsan by Jason Teale, sur Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Luddo Village,Swat Valley,KPK,Pakistan*

Luddo Village, Swat KPK (Pakistan) by Muhammad Akram Attari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, November 30th, 2015*

*Gzira - Malta*


morning has broken by Des Healy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Playa de Portio by Dennis Liang, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, November 30th, 2015*

*Sant'Elena, Venice, Italy*


Non si asciugheranno mai con questa umidità by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, November 30th, 2015*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Copacabana by Leo.Chang84, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Elche /Alicante, Spain*

Jardín Huerto del Cura. Fuente con la Dama de Elche (Elche) (Fisheye Vision) (Explore Feb 13, 2014 #481) by Abariltur, en Flickr


----------



## washiwashi (Nov 6, 2012)

*Gyantse, Tibet, China*

Kumbum chorten at Gyantse, Tibet by © Jan Reurink, on Flickr

Buddhist monk chapels and residence


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Orihuela (Alicante, Spain)*

Vista clásica de Orihuela by Jose Mª Perez Basanta, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hope Valley Light...England (UK)*









Hope Valley Light.... by John "flick" Purchase, sur Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Karakoram Highway near Hunza Valley,Pakistan*

Hunza, Gilgit Baltistan (Pakistan) by Muhammad Akram Attari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*December, Tuesday 1st, 2015*

*Dresden - Germany*


sunspots on a church by Michel Liesegang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry unknown place

Parple Hut for F by john malley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, December 1st, 2015*

*New York City!*
New York City by ©Stacey Harrell, on Flickr


----------



## washiwashi (Nov 6, 2012)

*Tibet, China*

Ice peaks and desert sand dunes all visible in the Tibetan Himalayas by © Jan Reurink, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bayyo, Mountain Province, Philippines*









Bayyo, Mountain Province by Juan Calleja, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, December 2nd, 2015*

*Oslo*


Aurora Borealis over Oslo by Håkon Sønderland, on Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Liala Peak,GB,Pakistan*

Liala Peak (6096m), Gilgit Baltistan (Pakistan by Muhammad Akram Attari, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles City, California, US

Avoid popularity; it has many snares, and no real benefit… by Sandeep Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, December 2nd, 2015*

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Skyline at Sunset (Aerial View) by episa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, December 2nd, 2015*

*...autumn colors...*


...autumn colors... by Ratko Kaucic, on Flickr


----------



## washiwashi (Nov 6, 2012)

*West Bengal, Eastern India*

Tiger cub spotted in the mangrove forests of Sunderbans. A very rare sight given their shy demeanor!

Tiger Cub | Sunderban Tiger Reserve by Arindam Bhattacharya, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Auckland, New Zealand.*









new zealand by Dara Pilyugina, sur Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

handle with care by claudius 1954, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, December 3rd, 2015*

*Florianapolis – Brazil*


Cartão Postal by Ale Almeida Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, December 3rd, 2015*

*Madrid, Spain*
Sidewalk Cafe by Michael Coghlan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, December 3rd, 2015*

*Ostuni, Puglia, Italy*


Ostuni by René Brumoso, on Flickr


----------



## washiwashi (Nov 6, 2012)

*Meghalaya, North Eastern India*

Meghalaya by Anisha Sharma, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Esmeralda, Nevada, USA*









nevada by Dara Pilyugina, sur Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Golden Gate Bridge, San Francisco, CA, US

Classic Sunrise by AlisterBC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, December 5th, 2015*

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul Skyline by Taxiyo Transfers, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cumberland Falls State Park, Kentucky. USA*









The Eagle's View by William Fultz II, sur Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Benidorm (Alicante, Spain)*

BENIDORM - PANORÀMICA by Rossend Gri, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, December 8th, 2015*

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta , Malta by Neil Howard, on Flickr


----------



## washiwashi (Nov 6, 2012)

*Istanbul, Turkey*

Beylerbeyi Seaside Istanbul by Ayhan ÇAKAR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, December 9th, 2015*

*Beilstein - Germany*


Beilstein, Moselle, on a Cloudy Day by destinatio (very busy), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lagoa do Fogo, Azores, Portugal*









Flying above Lagoa do Fogo by Tristan 'Shu' Lebeschu, sur Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Cannes









www.francewanderer.com


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alicante, Spain*

alicante by Victor Syrtsov, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, December 9th, 2015*

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
The Bean by Mark Evans, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Coyote Buttes South, Arizona/Utah, US

24 Miles from Nowhere by Ray Palmer, on Flickr


----------



## washiwashi (Nov 6, 2012)

*Baku, Azerbaijan*


Flame Towers of Baku by wilth, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, December 9th, 2015*

*Bled, Slovenia*


DSC05051 by Lyrax Photos, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Poland*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/BWbUUt]Kalwaria Zebrzydowska / Sanctuary in Kalwaria Zebrzydowska (UNESCO), Poland by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Place de l'Opéra. Paris, France*









F06787 Place de l'Opéra by Thierry OLLIVIER, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, December 10th, 2015*

*Mittelallgäu - Germany*


Wintersun by Richard Wendelin Brunner, on Flickr


----------



## washiwashi (Nov 6, 2012)

*Los Angeles, USA*

The skyline Los Angeles, California, U.S.A. at night by jorge molina, on Flickr

The Los Angeles skyline with the vast population encircling it all around.


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Antalya

Antalya by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sydney, Australia

Electric Sunset - Sydney I by Max M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, December 10th, 2015*

*Madrid, Spain*
Nocturna del Palacio Real, La Almudena, San Francisco El Grande y El Calderón by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Elche, Spain*

El Palmeral d'Elx i Riu Vinalopó (El Baix Vinalopó/ País Valencià) by Abariltur, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, December 10th, 2015*

*USS Midway, San Diego, USA*


fighter jet USS Midway by Chobe Cajero, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Ademuz (Valencia, Spain)*

Mirador del castillo by CUBITERA, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bernkastel (Germany)*









Bernkastel by Mike, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, January 2nd, 2016*

*Bergamo - Italy*


Starting again by Daniele Boffelli, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia, Spain*

Old town street in Valencia by Heather Cowper, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, January 2nd, 2016*

*Island Rab, Rab, Croatia*


Isola di Rab, Rab by Pasqualino Brodella, on Flickr


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

*Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada*


Colourful row of houses on Morris Street, Halifax, NS by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, January 3rd, 2016*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
An enlightened embrace | @Botafogo beach, #RiodeJaneiro, #Brazil by José Eduardo Nucci, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mostar sunset, Bosnia and Herzegovina*









Mostar sunset by Gian Paolo Chiesi, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, January 3rd, 2016*

*London, United Kingdom*


London eye by ph16es, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Segorbe, Spain*

Segorbe by Daurmith, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset skyline of Kuala Lumpur city with Petronas Twin Towers, Malaysia*









Sunset skyline of Kuala Lumpur city with Petronas Twin Towers by F a r i z u n A m r o d | Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, January 4th, 2016*

*Anau - French Polynesia *


InterContinental Bora Bora Resort & Thalasso Spa seen from a kite by Pierre Lesage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, January 4th, 2016*

*Paris, France*
Notre Dame de Paris Au Coucher de Soleil by NOAC_, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, January 4th, 2016*

*Catania, Italy*


catania by Julien Hody, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

s 2016_Jan03_IPhone_Clark Quay sunset_Panorama2 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


----------



## Renato Hugo (Nov 7, 2010)

*Sunday, January 3th, 2016*

*Pomerode - Brazil*


Pomerode. Unser Kleines Deutschland


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

*Perce, Quebec, Canada*


DGJ_8688 - Taken from Mont Saint-Anne by Dennis Jarvis, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Mojácar, Spain*

Mojacar by Antonio Marti Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gunung Mat Cincang, Langkawi. Malaysia*









Gunung Mat Cincang, Langkawi. by F a r i z u n A m r o d | Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, January 5th, 2016*

*Funchal - Portugal*


Funchal: 'Zona Velha' Sunset by Simon Zino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, January 10th, 2016*

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
The 1st Sunrise of 2016 in San Francisco, CA USA. by Jean Li, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Winter Aerial photo of Goldwater Lake - Prescott, Arizona. USA*









Goldwater-Lake-0416-HDR by Michael Wilson, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, January 10th, 2016*

*Maracas Bay - Trinidad & Tobago*


Maracas Bay by Joshua Yetman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, January 11th, 2016*

*Venice*


Building The Blocks Of A City - Campanile, Venice by Jan Faborsky, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Königssee panorama by Norbert Trewin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Petrohué River, Chile*









Life is for Living by amira_a, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, January 11th, 2016*

*Venice, Italy*
Venice2-7314 by Cloudia C, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, January 11th, 2016*

*Catania, Sicily, Italy*


catania by Julien Hody, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, January 12th, 2016*

*Port Angeles, WA - US*


Sun Breaks over canyons of hurricanes [Flickr Blog 11/4/2015]! by Robin Mukherjee, on Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Arang Kel,Neelum Valley,Pakistan*
Arang Kel, Neelum Valley AJK (Pakistan) by Muhammad Akram Attari, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Calgary, Canada

Red sky beginnings by John Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, January 12th, 2016*

*Bangkok, Thailand*
IMG_8901-Edit by Krunja Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, January 13th, 2016*

*Puerto Montt - Chile*


Volcan Calbuco - Puerto Montt by Cesar Santana, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Java, Indonesia

Java Peaks by Oliver Davis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, January 13th, 2016*

*Toronto, Canada*
702_8688 by Mike Falkner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, January 13th, 2016*

*Krakow, Poland*


Cracovia by Bruno Tardioli, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chocolate Hills | Philippines*









Chocolate Hills | Philippines by Adri Syahfril, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Knight | Kirkjufellsfoss, Iceland*









Knight | Kirkjufellsfoss by Adri Syahfril, sur Flickr


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Old Fort Street,Lahore City,Pakistan*
Colors of the Old Fort Street, Lahore [2048x1093] by Antonio Max, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alberta, Canada

Moraine Lake Classic by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, January 14th, 2016*

*Kuwait City*


Kuwait
Kuwait City by Khalid Almasoud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, January 14th, 2016*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
DSC_1431peq by Giovani Cordioli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, January 14th, 2016*

*Berlin, Germany*


Berlin - Brandenburger Tor pano_1 by Miran Bara, on Flickr


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

*Lighthouse memorial, Murmansk, Russia*









Russia - Murmansk Lighthouse 1 by Flag Gazer on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, January 15th, 2016*

*Adelaide - Australia*


On a night like this by David Munro, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fervenza de Vilariño*









Fervenza de Vilariño by José Luis García Mendoza, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, January 15th, 2016*

*Valletta, Malta*
The Old with the New by Alan Williams, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, January 15th, 2016*

*Lourdes, France, view from the castle*


Lourdes France view from the castle by Omar Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, January 16th, 2016*

*Venice, Italy*
P6220524.jpg by Vic Carmelo Sciberras, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*McArthur Burney Falls, Oregon. USA*









McArthur Burney Falls by Rodney Lappe, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, January 16th, 2016*

*Washington, US Capitol Building*


Washington, DC by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, January 16th, 2016*

*Paro Valley - Bhutan*


Bhutan | Drukgyal Dzong by simon pascoe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, January 17th, 2016*

*Mulanje Mountain - Malawi*


Water is Life by Matt Floreen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, January 17th, 2016*

*Valletta, Malta*
MALTA-Day02(Sliema)-32 by Tess & Thom Take the World!, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, January 17th, 2016*

*Forth Rail Bridge Scotland United Kingdom*


Forth Rail Bridge Scotland by sharon mcnally, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yangshuo, Li river, China*









China by bilwander, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise Balloon Ride Over Cappadocia, Turkey*









Sunrise Balloon Ride Over Cappadocia by James Andrews, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, January 18th, 2016*

*Mountain Lómagnúpur - Iceland*


[ … reflection ] by Raymond Hoffmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, January 18th, 2016*

*Milano, Italy*
Milano by Tazio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, January 18th, 2016*

*Champs-Élysées, Paris, France*


Auuux Champs Elysees by Flo Armengaud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, February 1st, 2016*

*Paris, France*
Soir brumeux sur les Îles. PARIS by Raphaël Grinevald, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Yosemite National Park, California, US

Winter Tunnel View by Howard Ignatius, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, February 1st, 2016*

*Nérac, France*, Henri IV's former residence


Henri IV's former residence by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Breizh, Brittany, France*









Après la pluie ... vient le Breton ☺(Breizh) by Mathulak Flickr, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, February 2nd, 2016*

*Melbourne*


125 by Linghan Snow, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal

Don't stop crying by Joao Santos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, February 2nd, 2016*

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
The Magic of San Francisco by Wing Tam, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Down The Chicago River Sunset

Down The Chicago River Sunset by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, February 2nd, 2016*

*Shanghai, China*


Shanghai skyline by night by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Przemyśl, Poland*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/xnWBnC]Przemyśl (Poland) by Grzegorz Kozakiewicz, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, February 3rd, 2016*

*Juan Griego - Venezuela*


La perla del Caribe by 3M1L14N0, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Slovenia

Beautiful and delicate waterfall by Marko Erman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, February 3rd, 2016*

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge at Night by John McGraw, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ålesund, Norway*









Aalesund by Johan Kistrand, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, February 3rd, 2016*

*Singapore*


Singapore by Karl Hipolito, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nice, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France*









Château de Glace * Explore * by Brigitte Diabolomint, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, February 4th, 2016*

*Sydney*


Burning Skys by Mike Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## Baclieuquetoi (Feb 12, 2015)

Beautiful landscape  Hope one day I can travel these city!


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kennerdale, PA, US

Freedom Falls by Tim Baird, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, February 4th, 2016*

*London, U.K.*
Bits and pieces by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vessikuvaa/24898848725/sizes/l


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, February 9th, 2016*

*Madrid, Spain*
SERIE [Día a día] by Sandra Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, February 9th, 2016*


*Beijing, China*


The 2008 Olympic Stadium by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Location: Araxá, Minas Gerais, Brazil*









Sunrise sight by Fabio Rage, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, February 10th, 2016*

*Rio de Janeiro*


Corcovado, Rio de Janeiro by Bert, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alberta, Canada

Early Morning At The Boat House by William McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

*Warsaw, Poland*

Stalinist architecture in Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, February 10th, 2016*

*Prague, Czech republic*
chateau de prague by The traveller and the fox, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, February 10th, 2016*

*Square of Orvieto republic, Italy*


Piazza della repubblica Orvieto by Bruno Tardioli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, February 11th, 2016*

*Nohoval Cove Sea - Ireland*


Nohoval Cove Sea Stacks at Sunset by Colm Keating, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Macy's Pre Super Bowl Fireworks, San Francisco, California. USA*









Macy's Pre Super Bowl Fireworks by Nam Ing, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, February 11th, 2016*

*Principality of Monaco*


Monaco by lackystrike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, February 11th, 2016*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Footvolley at Arpoador beach by alobos Life, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple in Siem Reap Province, Cambodia

DSC09769.jpg by Chakib El Idrissi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Took the Sea to Sky Gondola up the mountain to play in the snow. BC, Canada*









39/366 Mountain View by azcangal, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday February 12th, 2016*

*Detroit from above - US*


Detroit by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Tabarca (Alicante, Spain)*

Antigues barques a l'illa de Tabarca (II). Alacant by Abariltur, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday February 12th, 2016*

*City Hall, St. Stephen's Cathedral, Vienna, Austria*


Rathaus und Christkindlmarkt by Wolfgang Pichler, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bay Bridge, San Francisco, CA, US

Bay Bridge view by Karina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, February 12th, 2016*

*Honolulu (Waikiki), Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
HFF! by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, February 26th, 2016*

*Lima, Peru*


larcomar by walter guisao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, February 26th, 2016*

*Venice, Italy*
Venecia by Francisco Graphicus, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Lombardy, Italy*

oltre il giardino by claudius 1954, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Hunza, Pakistan*

Hunza Pakistan by aslam pervez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, February 27th, 2016*

*Paris, France*
Avenue de la Grande-Armée by Bernardo Ricci Armani, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*LOS JUEGOS DEL AGUA . SPAIN*









LOS JUEGOS DEL AGUA . by TOYOGRACOR, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, February 27th, 2016*

*Seattle Washington, US*


Seattle Skyline with the Space Needle and Mount Rainer - Seattle Washington by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Bay of Bengal

Pearl of my ocean by Huzzatul Mursalin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, February 27th, 2016*

*Curitiba - Brazil*


Curitiba by Ricardo Müller Photography, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Poland*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/E7pcbS]End of the journey by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, February 28th, 2016*

*Encartaciones - Spain*


Amanecer en Encartaciones by Rafa Irusta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, February 28th, 2016*

*Stockholm, Sweden*
The City across the Water by Patrik Bergström, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flower Season is only 2 months away in the Netherlands. *









Rainbow Shed by Albert Dros, sur Flickr


----------



## tennocho208 (Feb 21, 2016)

*Waves of Mariveles*
Sisiman Bay, Mariveles, Bataan, Philippines


Waves of Mariveles by georgekb81, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, February 28th, 2016*

*Zagreb, Croatia*


St. Mark's Church by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nangyuan Island, Thailand*









Nangyuan Island by Darcy Richardson, sur Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Elche --- Spain*

El Palmeral de Elche y el Palacio de Altamira. Elche (Alicante) by Abariltur, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, February 29th, 2016*

*Cleveland - US*


Cleveland Skyline - Blue Hour - Available on Getty Images by Monsoon Photo, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, February 29th, 2016*

*Waikiki beach, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Waikiki Beach Sunset, O'ahu - 5 by Barry O'Neil, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, March 7th, 2016*

*Sugarloaf Mountain (Pão de Açúcar) - Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


DSC_6034p by Milan Tvrdy, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia, Spain. *Fallas Festival.


fallas valencia (207) by henk paijmans, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Perfection Lake, Enchantments Core, WA. USA*









Goat Crossing by Chris Williams, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, March 8th, 2016*

*Edingburgh – UK*


Edinburgh City Centre (Princes Street) by Uillihans Dias, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

Toy Cars by Albert Dros, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Azohia (Murcia, Spain)*

Azohia by Lírico, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, March 8th, 2016*

*London, U.K.*
Facing West by Tedz Duran, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Diablo Lake, North Cascades National Park, Washington. USA*









Lago Diablo by Chris Williams, sur Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tahiti

Tahiti by vequaudfrancois, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, March 9th, 2016*

*Taipei*


Dust by Mr. Saengphon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, March 9th, 2016*

*Prague, Czech republic*
_DSC6886.jpg by Dave In Melton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, March 10th, 2016*

*Santiago - Chile*


Sunset in Santiago, Chile by Dan Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*'Full Scottish Breakfast' - Kilchurn Castle, Loch Awe, Scotland*









'Full Scottish Breakfast' - Kilchurn Castle, Loch Awe by Gavin Hardcastle - Fototripper, sur Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

On the Verge by Ole Henrik Skjelstad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, March 10th, 2016*

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Universidade de São Paulo by Rafael Vianna Croffi, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Cabo Palos (Murcia, Spain)*

Cabo de Palos by VICTOR MANUEL ANDRES LOPEZ, en Flickr


----------



## pacific-nw (Jan 20, 2016)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Scraping the Barrel - Ha Ling Peak, Canmore, Canada*









Scraping the Barrel - Ha Ling Peak, Canmore by Gavin Hardcastle - Fototripper, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, March 11th, 2016*

*Lofoten - Norway*


Reine, Lofoten by Alex Carpentier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Africa

Africa // South Africa // Knysna Heads by Michael S. Schwarzer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, March 11th, 2016*

*The Cathedral of Brasília, Brazil*


IMG_0744p by Milan Tvrdy, on Flickr


----------



## pacific-nw (Jan 20, 2016)

deleted


----------



## pacific-nw (Jan 20, 2016)

pacific-nw said:


> deleted


This photo was from Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, March 12th, 2016*

*New York City*
Lower Manhattan Skyline from near Ellis Island by domingo leiva, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland
*Palace on the Water

[url=https://flic.kr/p/F6Tw3B]Christmas at Lazienki Palace by Thomas Quine, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Denia --- Spain*

Dénia by Stefan Wurschinger, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dolomites – Italy*


Church by Nexter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, March 12th, 2016*

*Botanical garden Bogotá, Colombia*


Kiosco Jardín Botánico Bogotá by Gabriel Guerrero, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Mazarrón --- Spain*

Laguna Roja by Pedro J Pacheco, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Magic morning il val d'Orcia, Italy*









Magic morning il val d'Orcia by Fabrizio Lunardi, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, March 13th, 2016*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Botafogo's beach | Guanabara Bay by Paul Biris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, March 13th, 2016*

*Shanghai* 


Rising Orient by hugociss, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, March 13th, 2016*

*Salamanca, Spain*


Catedral Vieja de Salamanca by Tim A. Bruening, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

New Zealand









kinloch on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, March 14th, 2016*

*Toronto, Canada*
Sunset on Toronto - Explored by Richard Adams, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port willunga unique landscape, South Australia*









Port willunga unique landscape by Sougata Sinha, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, March 14th, 2016*

*Moravia - Czech Republic*



The Chapel... by Iza and Darek, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Venice, Italy

Tranquillo Venezia by chasingthe_stars, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, March 14th, 2016*

*Marseille, France*


Cours Julien by Paolo Gilberto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South America Landscape*









NatGeo05 by 卢 嘉伟, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, March 27th, 2016*

*Shanghai, China*
Pudong. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*River Douro, Portugal*









River Douro, Portugal by 卢 嘉伟, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, March 27th, 2016*

*Evenburg, Germany*


Evenburg by Stefan Heinrich, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Colon market ; Valencia, Spain*

Mercado Colon - Valencia by Andrea Rapisarda, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil at night*









Rio de Janeiro, Brazil at night by 卢 嘉伟, sur Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

error


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, March 28th, 2016*

*Salvador – Brazil*


DSC_0898 by Mariano Zabaleta, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cherry Blossoms, Washington DC, US

DC Cherry Blossoms by Brandon A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, March 28th, 2016*

*Brussels, Belgium*
1602_Europe_0129 by Hsiang Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, March 28th, 2016*

*Singapore*


Glittering Marina Bay by Glen Espinosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, March 29th, 2016*

*Muean Krabi – Thailand*


Railay by CROMEO, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

doppio uomo by claudius 1954, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, March 29th, 2016*

*Madrid, Spain*
Rush !!! (Original Version) :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague in Tilt-Shift, Czech Republic*









Prague_in_Tilt-Shift_WP_IV by 卢 嘉伟, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, March 29th, 2016*

*Stuttgart, Germany*


Icy Blue Feuersee by kanaristm, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ponte Estaiada Octavio Frias de Oliveira bridge in Sao Paulo, Brazil*









Ponte Estaiada Octavio Frias de Oliveira bridge in Sao Paulo, Brazil by 卢 嘉伟, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, March 30th, 2016*

*Kyoto - Japan*


Beautiful Night ---YOZAKURA--- by Teruhide Tomori, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor National Park complex in Siem Reap Province, Cambodia

Cambodge - Angkor, Thommanon by Olivier HÉRON, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, March 30th, 2016*

*Paris, France*
IMG_5155 by iamChristo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, March 30th, 2016*

*Amersfoort, Netherlands*


De Koppelpoort in Amersfoort, the Netherlands by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Navajo Bridge over Colorado River (USA)*









Navajo Bridge over Colorado River by 卢 嘉伟, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, March 31st, 2016*

*Orta San Giulio – Italy*


Isola di San Giulio by Guido Barberis, on Flickr


----------



## M60 (Dec 23, 2009)

Piece on Manchester's Instagram Community. Has anyone been to any of the Instameets? 

Instagramchester: Meet Manchester’s Urban Photographers

https://urbanitymcr.wordpress.com/2016/03/31/instagramchester-meet-manchesters-urban-photographers


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Winnats Pass by Fineart -Landscapes.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, March 31st, 2016*

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
20160208-184220-LQ by ridac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, March 31st, 2016*

*Gilette, France*


18...Gilette bye night by alain calissi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibrand Nature Reserve, Namibia*









Namibrand Nature Reserve, Namibia, Africa by 卢 嘉伟, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, April 1st, 2016*

*Padova – Italy*


.. serata nebbiosa .. (click__2463 F p) by Paolo Zampieri, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Awesomeness!!









https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1460/26127847466_16e5edd8db_b.jpg


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Chelva, Spain*

Chelva-31 by Rubén Salcedo Gil, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, April 1st, 2016*

*Helix Bridge and Marina Bay Sands, Singapore*


Helix Bridge and Marina Bay Sands by Glen Espinosa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lava overflowing caldera of Puu oo, Kilauea volcano, Hawaii (USA)*









Lava overflowing caldera of Puu oo, Kilauea volcano, Hawaii by 卢 嘉伟, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, April 2nd, 2016*

*New York City*
_DSC0065 by Chandle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, April 2nd, 2016*

*Cave of Drach - Spain*


real-estate-nova-coves-del-drach-2 by Inmobiliaria-Nova, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, April 2nd, 2016*

*Landerneau, France*


Landerneau by Kurt Martin, on Flickr


----------



## tennocho208 (Feb 21, 2016)

Shining Through
Santo Domingo, Albay, Philippines


Shining Through by georgekb81, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, April 3rd, 2016*

*Barcelona, Spain*
La Barceloneta by Sergio, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kimbe Bay West New Britain Island Papua New Guinea*









Kimbe Bay West New Britain Island Papua New Guinea by 卢 嘉伟, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, April 3rd, 2016*

*Calcata, Italy*


25 & 15 by Francesco Marchetti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, April 3rd, 2016*

*Maranhao - Brazil*


Maranhão by cisco image , on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Chelva, Spain*

Chelva (Valencia) by pretphoto, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kaysersberg Village, France*









Kaysersberg Village, France by 卢 嘉伟, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, April 4th, 2016*

*Stockholm*


A View of Stockholm at Dusk from Södermalm, Stockholm, Sweden by Gaetano Castaldo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong, China

Hong Kong awakens by Norbert Trewin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, April 4th, 2016*

*Brussels, Belgium*
Country Profile: Belgium by Continental Current, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, April 4th, 2016*

*Bishan Singapore*


Bishan HDB Flats Reflections by Glen Espinosa, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/Ev5V4q]Warszawa by Mark Wilson, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/bApgCp]Pałac Kultury i Nauki by Mark Wilson, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Island Of Helgoland, Germany*









Island Of Helgoland, Germany by 卢 嘉伟, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, April, 5th, 2016*

*Bad Oeynhausen - Germany*


Old Friend by Christian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, April 5th, 2016*

*Madrid, Spain*
Metropolis, Madrid by Julian Atkinson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Getting the Shot by Albert Dros, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, April 5th, 2016*

*Sen Monorom, Cambodia*


A crazy hotel near Sen Monorom in Cambodia. by Nisa + Ulli Maier, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/kHcWBv]Plac Zamkowy by thausj, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*xkeken Cenote, Mexico*









xkeken cenote by 卢 嘉伟, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, April 6th, 2016*

*Pollachi, Coimbatore,Tamilnadu - India*


Way to Home... by Neetesh Kumar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Glacier National Park, Montana, US

Alpine Meadow by Jason Hagani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, April 6th, 2016*

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Skyline by Karim Eldeghedy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, April 6th, 2016*

*Amédée, New Caledonia*


Amedee Light house from above by mathieu, on Flickr


----------



## Renato Hugo (Nov 7, 2010)

*São Paulo - Brazil*


Monumento as Bandeiras by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

@rychlik one photo per day, thank you


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Xitang, Jiashan, Zhejiang Province. China*









Xitang,Jiashan,Zhejiang Province by 卢 嘉伟, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thuisday, April, 7th, 2016*

*Wanaka - New Zealand*



0S1A2455 by Steve Daggar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bagan, Myanmar









https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1594/26265156905_2b7b906880_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, April 7th, 2016*

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
The New Hancock Beacon by Joe L, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Windmills of Banning Pass, near Palm Springs, California, United States*









Windmills of Banning Pass, near Palm Springs, California, United States by 卢 嘉伟, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, April 8th, 2016*

*Hong Kong*


Lions Rock, Hong Kong by Nathan O'Nions, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, NY, US

NYC by AlisterBC, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geneva, Switzerland*









wallpaper230 by 卢 嘉伟, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria.. Egypt by Mahmuod Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, April 9th, 2016*

*Stockholm, Sweden*


St. George and the Dragon by Brian Haines, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, April 10th, 2016*

*Milano, Italy*
ND3_0051 by Christophe Nouri, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bern, Switzerland*









wallpaper228 by 卢 嘉伟, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, April 10th, 2016*

*Hamburg, Germany*


Hamburg 45 HafenCity Unilever Deutschland by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, April 10th, 2016*

*Mono Lake, CA - US*


mono lake by valguz488, on Flickr


----------



## BARLACH (Dec 2, 2014)

*Ruins of the mayor temple of the aztecs- Mexico city*

IMG_3504 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sydney, Australia*









wallpaper158 by 卢 嘉伟, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, April 11th, 2016*

*Beijing*


Forbidden Palace under a dusk sky by logical_j, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

The pillars by Stefano Trezzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, April 11th, 2016*

*Paris, France*
Old ladies III by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, April 15th, 2016*

*Linderhof, Germany*


parc (7) by Philippe Alberthal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, April 16th, 2016*

*Barcelona, Spain*
Port Nàutic del Forum, Barcelona by Nuria Pifarré, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Secret Cove, Sonoma, California. USA*









The Secret Cove by Joe Ganster, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, April 16th, 2016*

*Luiro River - Mozambique* 


AFRICAN MINIMALISM by André Pipa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fall in the Canadian Rockies*









Fall in the Canadian Rockies by pierre leclerc, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, April 17th, 2016*

*New York City*
New York Skyline - From the Rockefeller by slim studios, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, April 17th, 2016*

*Guanajuato - Mexico*


Guanajuato by Roberto Puga, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, April 17th, 2016*

*Lindau, Germany*


façade by Philippe Alberthal, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Portland Bill Lighthouse, U.S.A*









Splash by Tony Armstrong, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, April 18th, 2016*

*Arecibo – Puerto Rico*


Window by Orlando Rodríguez Escobar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Aiguille d'Étretat by Vaidotas Mišeikis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, April 18th, 2016*

*Madrid, Spain*
lc20140401-2339_DSC07116.jpg by LPCHOY, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, April 18th, 2016*

*Washington DC, USA*


IMG_0845 by Fr James Bradley, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Porthleven in West Cornwall, United Kingdom.*









Storm Surge by Tony Armstrong, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, April 19th, 2016*

*Las PAlmas Canary Island - Spain*


Clouds by janter2, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Aragon, Spain

Zaragoza. (Explore 19/04/2016) by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, April 19th, 2016*

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Klevgränd Stockholm Sweden by chas B, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, April 19th, 2016*

*Poznan, Poland*


Parish Church, Poznan, Poland by Paul & Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Lowari Pass, Chitral, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan *

Trucks over Lowari pass by Imran Schah, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Clarke Quay, Singapore.*









Sunset at Clarke Quay by Leslie Hui, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, April 29th, 2016*

*Hildesheim, Germany*


hildesheim automeile-2014 by Jose Funcheira Ramalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, April 29th, 2016*

*Madrid, Spain*
Trails towards Puerta de Alcalá by Daniel Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yulong Scenic Area, China*









Yulong Scenic Area, China by Ray Wise, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, April 29th, 2016*

*Lake Louise - Canada*



Reflection at Lake Louise by pierre leclerc, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Hunza, Pakistan*









https://500px.com/photo/151150963/the-mighty-mountain-by-ammar-ahmed


```

```


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Is that photo from flickr? 


> ONE WORLD (*from FLICKR* daily)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, April 30th, 2016*

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Cityscape by John Cuthbert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

@JADI one photo per day


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marienberg fortress Wurzburg, Germany.*









Marienberg fortress Wurzburg by wellingtonandsqueak, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, April 30th, 2016*

*Morrocoy Park - Venezuela*



El Paraiso by Daniel y Anita, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, April 30th, 2016*

*Craigdarroch Castle - Victoria, British Columbia, Canada*


Craigdarroch Castle - 1890 by Bob_2006, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, May 1st, 2016*

*Chicago *


A River Runs Through It by Carlton Holls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, May 1st, 2016*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
NTC - Rio de Janeiro - Quebra Mar - Barra by nikecorre, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Val d'Orcia, Tuscany, Italy.*









Val d'Orcia by teejutha chomparn, sur Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Benidorm (Alicante, Spain)*

BB jan 51 by rafartreides2016, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, May 1st, 2016*

*Happy Labour Day - Malaysia*


Happy Labour Day 2015 by Tuah Roslan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, May 2nd, 2016*

*New York City*
NYC Glow by Aleks Ivic, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Olomouc, Czech Republic.*









Olomouc tesla coil by Jozef Macak, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, May 2nd, 2016*

*Oviedo - Spain*


ciel12 by carlos ahhhh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Amsterdam by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aerial view of Discovery Bay, California, USA*









Discovery Bay by Michael Layefsky, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, May 6th, 2016*

*Mbulo - Solomon Island*


Mbulo by Andy Deitsch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Morocco

Chefchaouen, Morocco by Michael Layefsky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, May 6th, 2016*

*Tbilisi, Georgia*


King Vakhtang Gorgasali by Weekend Wayfarers, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Kraków *

[url=https://flic.kr/p/BLKEPs]Kraków / Cracow  by Robert Skorek, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## tennocho208 (Feb 21, 2016)

*Rose Gold*
Mayon Volcano, Tabaco City, Albay, Philippines


Rose Gold by georgekb81, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, May 7th, 2016*

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Stanley l ستـانـلــي by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ships and Cranes, Port of Oakland, California, USA*









Ships and Cranes, Port of Oakland by Michael Layefsky, sur Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Brogil Valley,Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK), Pakistan*

Brogil Valley (Pakistan) by Muhammad Akram Attari, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, May 7th, 2016*

*Georgia is one of the oldest wine producing regions of the world*


> *Georgia* is one of the oldest wine producing regions of the world. The fertile valleys of the South Caucasus, which Georgia straddles, are believed by many archaeologists to be the source of the world's first cultivated grapevines and neolithic wine production, over 8,000 years ago. Man discovered art of winemaking in Georgia 8,000 years ago.


Weekend Wayfarers


Georgia Rose by Weekend Wayfarers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, May 7th, 2016*

*Quilotoa - Ecuador*


Quilotoa, Ecuador by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, May 8th, 2016*

*Prague, Czech republic*
2016-05-08_07-57-36 by soficosole, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*UTAH - ARCHES NATIONAL PARK, USA*









UTAH - ARCHES NATIONAL PARK by Guillaume Armantier, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, May 8th, 2016*

Ortigueira - Spain


Ortigueira by Marcos Dopico, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, May 8th, 2016*

*Opole, Poland*


Opole by Werner Böhm, on Flickr


----------



## Aurora red 4R0 (May 7, 2016)

A Tesla Coil in Olomouc?! That is so cool!!


----------



## BARLACH (Dec 2, 2014)

*Sunday, May 8th, 2016*

* Detail from the Monument of the Mexican Independence, Mexico city*

IMG_4979 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fulda - Kassel, Germany*









Fuldatalbrücke Morschen by steffen_ffm_96, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, May 9th, 2016*

*Venice*


Venedig malerisch schön by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Golden Gate Bridge - San Francisco, California, US

Special Day ~Explore~ by Steve Hornstra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, May 9th, 2016*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Carnaval de Rua 2015 - Bloco Cordão do Boitatá - Foto Tata Barreto/Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, May 9th, 2016*

*Grand Canyon, United States*


Vista del Cañon by Jose Feito, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Peyto Lake, Banff National Park. Canada*









Peyto Lake by Dave Feaster, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, May 10th, 2016*

*Poshchupovo - Russia*


рассвет-в-пощупове by Алексей Андросов, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy









https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7144/26913926225_d021bc78e9_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, May 10th, 2016*

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal du Mont-Royl. by Jean-Philippe Labrie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, May 10th, 2016*

*Cadiz, Andalusia, Spain*


Càdiz street by Carlo Ricci, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Altaussee, Austria*









Altaussee by Conor Casey Photos, sur Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Altus, Oklahoma, US

Tornado near Wynnewood by Mike Olbinski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, May 11th, 2016*

*Yaboti reserve, Misiones - Argentina*


Reserva biosfera Yaboti by Albert Claveria, on Flickr


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Wednesday, May 11th, 2016*









In a Spring Haze, Tokyo Shinjuku with Mt. Fuji by 45tmr, on Flickr.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, May 11th, 2016*

*Medellin, Colombia*
Alpujarra by Hache Carvajal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, May 11th, 2016*

*Mountaintop Church*


Mountaintop Church by Dave Lizbinski, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Thailand *









Sans titre by Travelbag, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, May 12th, 2016*

*Vík í Mýrdal - Iceland*


Escape from the planet of the apes by Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Boat in sunset by Bjørn Peder Bjørkeland, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, May 12th, 2016*

*Munich, Bavaria, Germany*


Untitled by fredv3b, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, May 12th, 2016*

*Paris, France*
Arc de Triomphe, Paris by Clem Mason, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, May 13th, 2016*

*Dubai*


IMG_1245-3 by MatGec, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Thailand*









Sans titre by Travelbag, sur Flickr​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

A sunny Spring Day in Heidelberg 4. by Andreas Heinrich, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, May 13th, 2016*

*The Hadrian's Villa, Tivoli, Italy*


Villa Adriana, Grandi Terme by R4all, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Przemyśl, Poland*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/bBFuqn]Przemyśl Market Square (1) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, May 14th, 2016*

*Berlin, Germany*
Coloured Night No. 1 by K.H.Reichert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, May 14th, 2016*

*Uribante - Venezuela*


Beginning of the Reservoir Uribante Caparo by vvenice, on Flickr


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Saturday, May 14th, 2016*

*New York, United States*









New York Stories by Mark Letheren, on Flickr.


----------



## blackfire1624 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Bridge of the Americas,Panama*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lizette2012/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, May 15th, 2016*

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto at night from CN Tower by jagermesh, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Thailand *









Sans titre by Travelbag, sur Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, May 15th, 2016*

*Luobiao, China*


The landscape around the hanging coffins in Luobiao, China. by Nisa + Ulli Maier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, May 15th, 2016*

*Mono Lake - US*


Prometheus by Yegor Malinovskii, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Miami, Florida. USA*









Miami by Travelbag, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, May 16th, 2016*

*Honk Kong*


Piece of Gold by Mok., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tuscany

green Tuscany by Martin Rehberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, May 16th, 2016*

*Mont Saint Michel, France*
Mont Saint Michel - France by RV., on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^WOW Boyshow , I'll Bet I know where your Going during Your Summer Vacation , This Year, SOUTH Beach of Miami !! Be there or Be Squared !!

:banana:Wow , Boyshow , You really Amazed Me, Our SSC Friendly family World of Beautify Photos in all Your Great and Fantastic Posts and Our SSC Friendly Family Moderator, and Best of the Best Photos of the Photos Forums with Christos Greece, Jose l., PinPeat , Djole13, Just so many to mention here , !!He's good too, and so many Other here Our SSC Friendly Family Friends and SSC Brothers and SSC Sisters :cheers:, !! 



Boyshow said:


> *Miami, Florida. USA*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> ^^WOW Boyshow , I'll Bet I know where your Going during Your Summer Vacation , This Year, SOUTH Beach of Miami !! Be there or Be Squared !!
> 
> :banana:Wow , Boyshow , You really Amazed Me, Our SSC Friendly family World of Beautify Photos in all Your Great and Fantastic Posts and Our SSC Friendly Family Moderator, and Best of the Best Photos of the Photos Forums with Christos Greece, Jose l., PinPeat , Djole13, Just so many to mention here , !!He's good too, and so many Other here Our SSC Friendly Family Friends and SSC Brothers and SSC Sisters :cheers:, !!


Thank you very much ChuckScraperMiami#1 :cheers:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Krakow*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/GcyMdZ]IMG_6754 by Mal Durbin, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, May 17th, 2016*

*Tanah Lot - Indonesia*


Pura Tanah Lot by Ankur Sharma, on Flickr


----------



## Iazzouzi (Aug 15, 2015)

Medersa Bou Inania, 1351, Meknes, Morocco.



Medersa Bou Inania by andres rueegg, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, May 23rd, 2016*

*Ouro Preto – Brazil*


Ouro Preto - Minas Gerais by Antoine Gady, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, May 23rd, 2016*

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid Centro @ Night by Palatinado, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Safari, South Africa*









Safari, South Africa by Travelbag, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, May24th, 2016*

*Guatemala City*


The skyline of Guatemala City, Guatemala, Central America by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, May 24th, 2016*

*New York City*
Midtown Manhattan Skyline by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

Tokyo Metropolitan Government Building by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

deleted


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Safari, South Africa*









Safari, South Africa by Travelbag, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, May 25th, 2016*

*Olomouc - Czech Republic*



Olomouc by Michal Musil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, May 25th, 2016*

*Paris, France*
Arc de Triomphe de Paris by Lior. L, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Safari, South Africa*









Safari, South Africa by Travelbag, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, May 26th, 2016*

Charlotte Amalie - US Virgin Island


Dusk setting in over Charlotte Amalie by Patrick Brusil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, May 26th, 2016*

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw Sunset Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*EASTER ISLAND, ISLA DE PASCUA, RAPA NUI, CHILE*


Créditos ​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, May 27th, 2016*

*Hood River, OR - US*


Pear Orchards in Hood River, Oregon by David Irons Jr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, May 28th, 2016*

*Valle del Colca - Peru*


Valle del Colca, Arequipa, Peru by Martin Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Sydney


Vivid Sydney by Marks-Gallery, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Safari, South Africa*









Safari, South Africa by Travelbag, sur Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, May 28th, 2016*

*Milano, Italy*
Milano by mchiavegatto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, May 29th, 2016*

*San Carlos, Sonora - Mexico*


Viento del norte by Ulises Gutiérrez Ruelas, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Torres del Paine - Chile



Créditos 
*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Downtown Core and Singapore River, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mission Beach, QLD, Australia*









Mission Beach by Travelbag, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bronte Beach, New South Wales, Australia*









Bronte Beach by Travelbag, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baveno - Italy*


Lago Maggiore IV by Toni de Ros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, May 30th, 2016*

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague from the Old Town Hall tower by Antoni Figueras, on Flickr


----------



## BARLACH (Dec 2, 2014)

*Tuesday 31th May*

*Coyoacan - Mexico city - Mexico *

IMG_6200 (3) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Punta Cana, Dominican Republic*









Punta Cana by Travelbag, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, May 31st, 2016*

*Hiroshima - Japan*


Onomichi Sunset by althea roe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, May 31st, 2016*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
DSC_4012 by Giovani Cordioli, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dominian Republic*









Dominian Republic by Travelbag, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, June 1st, 2016*

*Timisoara* 


Sunset & Rain by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, June 1st, 2016*

*Venice, Italy*
Casanova is alive! by Erich Hochstöger, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Winter came south - Chile


Créditos 
*​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fiji*









Fiji by Travelbag, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hämeenlinna - Finland*


Aulanko - Hämeenlinna Finland by Juha_Matti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, June 2th, 2016*

*Riga - Latvia*


Riga by MANUEL.ZED, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, June 2nd, 2016*

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Street by Mario Takamatsu, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fiji*









Fiji by Travelbag, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, June 3rd, 2016*

*Ilulissat - Greenland*


A Tranquil Morning in Ilulissat by yáng, on Flickr


----------



## Iazzouzi (Aug 15, 2015)

Casablanca, Morocco


Hassan 2 mosque by EL HOUSSINE BELHAJ, sur Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Sydney


Taronga Zoo, Sydney by ser_is_snarkish, on Flickr​


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Krakow*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/HyYfEL]AO3K1771 by Leo Ye, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/HwsoVL]AO3K2548 by Leo Ye, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Renato Hugo (Nov 7, 2010)

*Pomerode - Brazil*


Casa do Imigrante Carl Weege by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, June 4th, 2016*

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney at night by Josh Hickinbotham, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

rychlik, one photo per day, thank you


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Louise, Canada*









Lake Louise by Travelbag, sur Flickr​


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Boyshow said:


> rychlik, one photo per day, thank you


My fault


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, June 4th, 2016*

*Afsluitdijk, Flood control 74KM long - Netherlands*


SMS_20160118_0064.jpg by Siebe Swart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, June 5th, 2016*

*Diosso - Congo*


Untitled by allen Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Melbourneguy (Jun 19, 2004)

Melbourne city,very early in the morning.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, June 5th, 2016*

*New York City*
Lincoln Tunnel Entrance by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quebec, Canada*









Quebec by Travelbag, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Horseshoe Falls, Canada*









Horseshoe Falls by Travelbag, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, June 6th, 2016*

*Dubrovnik *


Dubrovnik City Walls by Giona Bachmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, June 6th, 2016*

*Bangkok, Thailand*
City town at night by Krunja Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ecuador*









Ecuador by Travelbag, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guilin - China*


Guilin DSC_0023 1 by eye big, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, June 7th, 2016*

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw Skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, June 8th, 2016*

*Lwncois Maranheses - Brazil*


LENCOIS MARANHENSES MA by augusto pessoa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alaska, USA*









Alaska by Travelbag, sur Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, June 8th, 2016*

*Cairo, Egypt*
old cairo street by amr saleh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, June 8th, 2016*

*Gibraltar*


Gibraltar by Paul Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*South Dakota - USA


Créditos 
*​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mt. Kilimanjaro, Tanzania*









Tanzania by Travelbag, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, June 9th, 2016*

*Les Agettes - Switzerland*


Lava Lights by Tobias Zeit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, June 9th, 2016*

*Prague, Czech republic*
Old Town Square (Staroměstské náměstí). Prague (Fisheye Vision) by Abariltur, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, June 9th, 2016*

*Aiguille du Midi, French Alps*


The Conquest by Pedro Albuquerque, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, June 10th, 2016*

Varenna - Italy


Varenna, Italy by TheFamilyGnome, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Botswana*









Botswana by Travelbag, sur Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, June 10th, 2016*

*Saint-Jean-Pied-de-Port, France*
st jean pied de port (pays basque france by 190348, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, June 10th, 2016*

*Arreau, Pyrénées, France*


Arreau by Bob Radlinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, June 11th, 2016*

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta.... by Karthi Subra, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trinidad & Tobago (Caribbean)*









Trinidad & Tobago by Travelbag, sur Flickr​


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^Wow Boyshow , " The Tree of LIFE " !! that's the same replica at the entrance to " Animal Kingdom " at " Walt Disney World " in Orlando , Florida U.S.A:banana:. 
Beautiful Photo of the day for Saturday . June 11th,2016 !! Well appreciated Our SSC Friendly Family World Photos Moderator and SSC Brother and SSC Friend to Everyone here, Thanks !!:cheers:





Boyshow said:


> *Mt. Kilimanjaro, Tanzania*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Boyshow, Great and Beautiful Photos all in your Great and Wonderful Posts , Keep Posting more Beautiful Photos, The Tree of Life replica is here in the Bottom Right of this Fantastic Photo, Thanks again


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Thannk you very much with your nice comments


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^Wow Again Boyshow !!, Is this Brisbane ?, Australia,, Looks like it, It's beautiful There , I'm going down there Next Summer, 2017:nuts: and Sidney, Both City's, I want also to see Melbourne:banana:, They all are Beautiful and Growing Fantastic City's Of Australia, No more Crocodile Dundee days, it's all Built up now, like the United States ,Canada AAA, and Great Britain , and The Whole Wide Free, Happy, and Beautiful World we live in always and Forever Free , amen !! 

again Boyshow:applause::rock: Thanks for these Fantastic, Beautiful and also Great Photos of South Africa Wild and Free Animals Photos, Our SSC Friendly Family World Moderator and SSC Brother and SSC Friend to Everyone Here, Well Appreciated !!:cheers:




Boyshow said:


> *Australia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, June 11th, 2016*

*California Disneyland, US*


California Screamin by Walls Field, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, June 11th, 2016*

*Barosa, Galicia - Spain*


Pareja en Barosa by juantiagues, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, June 12th, 2016*

*Sun Moon Lake - Taiwan*


Sun Moon Lake View by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, June 12th, 2016*

*Stockholm, Sweden*
View of Galma Stan at night from Slussen, in Södermalm, Stockholm, Sweden. by Jon Bilous, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vietnam*









Vietnam by Travelbag, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, June 13th, 2016*

*Yarra Glen, Victoria - Australia*


Untitled by Rhys Telfer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Monument Valley, Utah, US

sunset at Monument Valley Tribal Park, Utah - off for two weeks! by birdsongPics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, June 13th, 2016*

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by JosPR-F, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, June 14th, 2016*

*Mantova Cathedral - Italy*


mantova by Ylli Lamaj, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

looking for my light by Javy Nájera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, June 14th, 2016*

*Brussels, Belgium*
Horse-drawn carriage on the Grand Place in Brussels by Peter u Hilde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, June th,*

*Dashai – China*


Dazhai from Above by Neil Noland, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Victoria, Australia

The Fellowship of the Fog by Beverley Van Praagh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, June 15th, 2016*

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge by Alexander Shannon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, June 16th, 2016*

*Mungo National Park, NSW - Australia*


T-Rex by Jay Daley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England









https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7646/27651857706_76641b0423_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, June 16th, 2016*

*Mexico city, Mexico*
2016 - Mexico City - El Angel by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, June 16th, 2016*

*Lindau, Germany*


prise du phare (3) by Philippe Alberthal, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Warsaw, Poland









https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7604/27605937552_b351056701_b.jpg


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, June 17th, 2016*

*Temple Deep in the Caves Borneo - Indonesia*


Temple Deep in the Caves, Borneo, Indonesia by ismail ünar uzmen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, June 18th, 2016*

*Para Falls - Venezuela*


Ahhhh, el Salto Pará by Arianna AQ, on Flickr


----------



## Iazzouzi (Aug 15, 2015)

Essaouira, Morocco


Essaouira الصويرة‎‎ by Andrea Santoni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Upper Two Medicine Lake hike, Glacier National Park, Montana, USA*









In Search of a No Name forest lake by Mark PARADOX, sur Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, July 2nd, 2016*

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona Beach, La Barceloneta, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain by ynysforgan_jack, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, July 2nd, 2016*

*Chicamocha Canyon - Colombia*


Cañón del Chicamocha by Pablo Andrés Ortega Chávez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, July 3rd, 2016*

*Perugia - Italy*


Perugia sunset by marcosmallred, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, July 3rd, 2016*

*Montréal, Canada*
Montréal By Night by Samuel Messali, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vøringsfossen, view from the top of Måbødalen. Eidfjord, Hordaland, Mountain plateau Hardangervidda. Norway*









Esteemed waterfall by Mark PARADOX, sur Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, July 3rd, 2016*

*Kauai, Hawaii, United States*


104003 -Po'ipu - Waiohai #6404 by mistabrite, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, July 4th, 2016*

*Tianmen Mountain - China*


Heaven's gate cave in Tianmen mountain (1) by Evgeny Gorodetsky, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Shanghai*
Colors of the night by Ric Montiel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abu Dhabi, UAE*









QASR AL HOSN by Beno Saradzic, sur Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, July 4th, 2016*

*Paris, France*
The sun very occasionally finds a hole in the clouds by alan Cowperthwaite, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Monday, July 4th, 2016*

*Sydney*, Australia


Bondi, Australia, 2016 by Vincent Azaïs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castello-Molina di Fiemme, Church of Saint George, Dolomites, Italy*









Through the forests, clouds and mountain peaks by Mark PARADOX, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, July 5th, 2016*

*Rio de Janeiro*


Igreja da Penha by Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Minnesota, US









https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7356/28050131976_d23c4d40bf_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, July 5th, 2016*

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid, seen from Circulo de Bellas Artes, skyline, snow caps Guadarama Mountains by David McSpadden, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubai Creek, United Arab Emirates.*









DUBAI CREEK by Beno Saradzic, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, july 6th, 2016*

*Saddar cave – Myanmar *


Cave Dweller by Ethan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Yosemite National Park, California, US

Majesty by Qiang Huang Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, July 6th, 2016*

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Iridescence of the Angels by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, July 6th, 2016*

*Dubai - United Arab Emirates*


Dubai - Burj Al Arab - Helicopter View by Sam valadi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fragile Beauty of the Savoy Alps, France*









Fragile Beauty of the Savoy Alps by Mark PARADOX, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lampedusa - Italy*


Isola dei conigli by Guido Todarello, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

The bendy road to Edale by Andrew Kearton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, July 7th, 2016*

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney by Qicong Lin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, July 7th, 2016*

*Hundertwasserhaus, Vienna, Austria*


Hundertwasserhaus, Vienna by Rex Harris, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Thursday, July 7th, 2016*

*Gdansk, Poland*


Gdansk panorámica de la ciudad histórica by domingo leiva, no Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, July 8th, 2016*

*Tri Than Si Pa - Vietnam*


HVU_0264 by Huy Vu Hoang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abu Dhabi, UAE*








[/url]OBSCURED by Beno Saradzic, sur Flickr​


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm night. by Traveling Light, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, July 8th, 2016*

*Sydney, New South Wales, Australia*


Sydney, New South Wales by Rex Harris, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Saturday, July 9th, 2016*

*Budapest, Hungary*


Pest in the palm of your hand, Budapest by Radoslav A. Yordanov, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, July 9th, 2016*

*Berlin, Germany*
Night lights by Baris Cihan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trollstigen (Trolls' Path) is a serpentine mountain road in Møre og Romsdal county, Norway.*









Where the Wild Trolls by Mark PARADOX, sur Flickr​


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Kraków, Poland*
St. Florian Street with St. Florian's Gate//ulica Floriańska i Brama Floriańska by Pawel Litwinski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, July 9th, 2016*

*Yarra Valley, Victoria - Australia*


Lever de soleil sur Yarra Valley by Sergio Sergio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, July 9th, 2016*

*London Tower Bridge, United Kingdom*


London Tower Bridge - View From The Shard Tower by Sam valadi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunaday, July 10th, 2016*

*Mt. Popa - Myanmar*


Mt. Popa, Myanmar by Corbin Ross, on Flickr


----------



## BARLACH (Dec 2, 2014)

*Sunday, July 10th, 2016*
* Historic Center of Mexico city*

IMG_6901 by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, July 10th, 2016*

*Doha, Qatar*
my 1st night long exposure.. by Glenn Manalastas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, July 10th, 2016*

*Prague, Czech Republic*


another city by Manuel Mira Godinho, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Wat Chaiwatthanaram, Ayutthaya, Thailand*
Wat Chaiwatthanaram. Ayutthaya by jose luis cueto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Juan, Canyonlands National Park, Utah, US

Keep On the Sunny Side by Eric Henderson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, July 11th, 2016*

*Eagle Rock, Leitrim - Ireland*


47/52 Eagle Rock, Early Morning Light by Martin Cooke, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

The Eagle's Nest by murraycdm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, July 11th, 2016*

*Prague, Czech republic*
Château de Prague depuis le Pont Charles by Julien Bukowski, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Saint-Goustan, Brittany, France*
Early morning mirror on Saint-Goustan in Brittany by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, July 12th, 2016*

*Skrka Lakes Valley, Durmitor - Montenegro*


Skrka Lakes Valley, Durmitor, Montenegro by Igor Konatar, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Beijing Palace Museum, China*
Beijing Plalace Museum, China by Albert Tan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Romsdalen, Norway

On top of things *Explored* by Peter Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, July 12th, 2016*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro, Brasil - March 06, 2016: Sign Letters Olympic City in front of the Museu do Amanhã and VLT Carioca - Light vehicle on rails, stands in Maua Plaza in the regenerated Porto Maravilha area. by Luz Rosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, July, 2016*

*Rakovica - Slovenia*


Diagonal by Dejan Hudoletnjak, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown Place!

DECÚBITO...(EXPLORE) by JUANVEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, July 13th, 2016*

*London, U.K.*
Londres by Antonio Benete, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, July 13th, 2016*

*Auronzo di Cadore, Italy*


Auronzo di Cadorre by usabin, on Flickr


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

Montenegro


Kotor Boka by Przemysław Turlej, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Islandia


Créditos 
*​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kisoro - Uganda*


kisoro curves2 by RebGreene, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Bedruthan Steps Sunrise by Jos Pannekoek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, July 14th, 2016*

*Sydney, Australia*
City Sunset by Robert Casboult, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Osaka, Japan*
Speedlanes by Peter Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, July 15th, 2016*

*Carrao River - Venezuela*


Rio Carrao by David Ruiz Luna, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

One Tree Hill-Land Sunset by Christian Ulrich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, July 16th, 2016*

*Venice, Italy*
#piazzasanmarco #lightandshadow #sunset #venezia #venedig #venice #italia #italien #italy #travel #reisen #wanderlust #citytrip #summer by Roman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, July 16th, 2016*

*Manhattan - New York City*


Manhattan - New York City by Sam valadi, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Harbin Opera House*
Harbin by Shuai Jin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, July 16th, 2016*

*Quebec City *


Quebec City After Sunset by Yves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, July 17th, 2016*

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal by S&A Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, July 17th, 2016*

*Bonaire*


Bonaire harbor by Ed Rosack, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, July 17th, 2016*

*Rockies Canada*


Rockies. Canada by Bernard Mowbray, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, July 18th, 2016*

*Nice - France*


Nizza by Aaron Kreis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland









https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8707/28265644342_87e5f6274d_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, July 18th, 2016*

*New York City*
NYC from the Top of the Rock #topoftherock #mikevasphotography #landscape #landscapephotography #newyork #newyorkcity #manhattan #cityscape #empirestatebuilding #rockerfellercenter #nightphotography #tripod #citylights by Mike Vas, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Almería, Spain*

Faro de Cabo de Gata [EXPLORE] by Antonio Cinotti, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Moncofa, Spain*

moncofa by pretphoto, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, July 18th, 2016*

*Sentosa, Singapore*


Sentosa by Florin Negoita, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, July 19th, 2016*

*Kotor Boka - Montenegro*


Kotor Boka by Przemysław Turlej, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Grand Teton National Park, Wyoming, US

Sunset - Grand Teton National Park by Xiang & Jie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, July 19th, 2016*

*Paris, France*
A Day in Paris #4 by Michelle Tuttle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, July th,*

*Rub' al Khali desert - UAE*


5* Oasis by Beno Saradzic, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alberta, Canada

Lake Louise, Alberta by Rob Moses, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, July 26th, 2016*

*Madrid, Spain*
Cielo de Madrid 1 (1 de 1) by Jose Manuel Valera Merino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, July 26th, 2016*

*View from Taipei, Taiwan*

View from Taipei 101 by Ziman Zimanovich, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Siena - Italy

siena by Hotel Duomo, on Flickr


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Warsaw, Poland*


Warsaw Night Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

Nice thread


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, July 27th, 2016*

*Llanganuco, Huaraz - Peru*


Llanganuco by Sandro Helmann, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

The Boochle by john mcsporran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, July 27th, 2016*

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
HDR image of Hallgrímskirkja, Reykjavic, Iceland by jim_2wilson, on Flickr


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Chile*


Awe | Mirador Las Torres, Patagonia by Vicki Mar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, July 28th, 2016*

*Liencres - Spain*


130504 211039·R by Ea Sa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mt. Shasta in Northern California, US

Mt. Shasta Sunset - Explored by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, July 28th, 2016*

*Cordoba, Spain*


Mosque–Cathedral and Roman Bridge of Cordoba Spain by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, July 28th, 2016*

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
20160721 DTLA Aerial -17 by Tony Castle, on Flickr


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Manarola, Italy*


Manarola, Italy by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Chateau de Vaux-le-Vicomte*
Candle lights on Chateau de Vaux-le-Vicomte by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, July 29th, 2016*

*Montepulciano - Italy*


From Montefollonico to Montepulciano, Italy by Erwin Berrier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Zion National Park, Utah, US

IMG_8562sf by Johns Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, July 30th, 2016*

*Milano, Italy*
Milano City by Valerio Rizzelli, on Flickr


----------



## tennocho208 (Feb 21, 2016)

Twin Beach by gpqua, on Flickr


----------



## jcg96 (Sep 21, 2008)

Bahia de los Angeles, Mexico

Panoramic View Of Bahia de Los Angeles by Bill Gracey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, August 4th, 2016*

*Chitral - Pakistan*



Uper Chitral, Pakistan. by dark2099, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Serralunga d'Alba by Filippo Bianchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, August 4th, 2016*

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
city of angels 2 by Daniel Wei, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, August 4th, 2016*

*Arches National Park in Utah, USA*


landscape arch by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## jcg96 (Sep 21, 2008)

St. Petersburg, Russia

Russia-2767B - Alexander Column by Dennis Jarvis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, August 5th, 2016*

*Monterrey - Mexico*


Night Lights by Madalin Neculai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rocky Mountain NP, Colorado, US

Emerald Lake... Check! (Explored) by Jeff Hamm, on Flickr


----------



## jcg96 (Sep 21, 2008)

Vancouver, Canada

Panorama view by RaminN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, August 6th, 2016*

*Berlin, Germany*
untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, August 6th, 2016*

*Orinoco and Caroni Rivers joining - Venezuela*


Unión de Rios ... by Jesus Ignacio Jose Lara Gimenez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, August 7th, 2016*

*Castelluccio di Norcia - Italy*


The Gash by pietrowsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, August 7th, 2016*

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw skyline by night by Alessandro Ghignone, on Flickr


----------



## Renato Hugo (Nov 7, 2010)

*São Paulo | Brazil*


São Paulo Olympic by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, August 8th, 2016*

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia, PA by Dante Fratto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, August 8th, 2016*

*Veria - Greece*


Location, Veroia, Hellas by Dimitris Rentis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan









https://www.flickr.com/photos/unslugged/28787522016/sizes/l


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, August 8th, 2016*

*Piesport, Germany*


Idyllisch by Roel Prikken, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, August 9th, 2016*

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge At Night by Jakub Slováček, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, August 9th, 2016*

*Kent, England - UK*


Lavender fields by vgallova, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

Good Morning Dubai City by Oliver K., on Flickr


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Rome, Italy*


Do As The Romans Do... by Jon Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, August 9th, 2016*

*Beijing Galaxy Soho, China*


Beijing Galaxy Soho by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, August 10th, 2016*

*Moscow, Russia*
I Love Moscow 3 by FUNDACION AMIGOS DE RUSIA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, August 10th, 2016*

*Gordes - France*


Gordes (18001) by Danilo Antonini, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Green Valley by Oliver Vogler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, August 10th, 2016*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Rio de Janeiro - Copacabana by Marco Aurélio D´ Oliveira da Silveira Junior, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, August 11th, 2016*

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Speed by Mariana Rosales, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, August 11th, 2016*

*Stockholm*


33 by kennet brandt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Woodland!









https://www.flickr.com/photos/cedrickdevon/28596831110/sizes/l


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, August 12th, 2016*

*Madrid, Spain*
Plaza de España, Madrid by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, August 12th, 2016*

*Caracas*


caracas, 5:45am by Alessandra, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alberta, Canada

Maligne Lake II by Jarno Savinen, on Flickr


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Florence*


Firenze by luca bardazzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, August 13th, 2016*

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin by Ralf Löffler, on Flickr


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Trinidad, Cuba*


Trinidad de Cuba by Nicolas Gautschi, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

deleted


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, August 13th, 2016*

*Las Vegas, Nevada*


Las Vegas by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, August 13th, 2016*

Setúbal / Azeitão, Portugal


Morning mist by Pedro Gomes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, August 14th, 2016*

*Quito*


South suburb of Quito at dawn by Henri Leduc, on Flickr


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Alberta, Canada*


Lake Moraine by Nicolas Gautschi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, August 14th, 2016*

*Barcelona, Spain*
Serralada de Marina by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Prague, Czech Republic*
Walking in Prague by Kevin O'Toole, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, August 15th, 2016*

*Singapore city by night, Singapore*
Marina Bay by Igor Sinitsin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, August 15th, 2016*

*Ribadeo - Spain*


Playa de las Catedrales by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Cauterets au crépuscule 2 by Jonathan LTX, on Flickr


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Stockholm, Sweden*


Sergels Torg - (Stockholm, Sweden) by Elia Locardi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, August 15th, 2016*

*Lourdes, France*


Lourdes by chiefmoamba, on Flickr


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Vilnius, Lithuania*


Vilnius, at night. Lithuania by Antonio Camelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, August 16th, 2016*

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Skytrain Bangkok by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, August 16th, 2016*

*Doubtful Sound - New Zealand*


Doubtful Sound by Lizzie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

Rays from heaven 六十石山 by Vincent Ting, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, August 17th, 2016*

*Berlin, Germany*
untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, August, 17th, 2016*

Tejeda - Spain


Atardecer en el municipio de Tejeda ( Gran Canaria - Islas Canarias - España ) by Alberto Silva Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Colorado, US

Patience and Time by Matt Payne, on Flickr


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Amsterdam, the Netherlands*


Amsterdam by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, August 18th, 2016*

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Annemarie Rüegger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, August 18th, 2016*

*Gwynfe Valley - UK*


Gwynfe Valley by Steve Garrington, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, August 18th, 2016*

*Merlion fountain, Singapore*


Merlion by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Bedtime Stories by Elia Locardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, September 5th, 2016*

*Paris, France*
PARIGI. TEATRO DELL'OPERA. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr


----------



## siruguemaxime (Sep 5, 2016)

Le meilleur moment de la journée by Maxime Sirugue, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesda, September 6th, 2016*

*Tadrart Akakus - Libya *



Libye - Akakus by Jean-François GARBEZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, September 6th, 2016*

*Singapore city by night, Singapore*
Singapore by wayne robinson, on Flickr


----------



## siruguemaxime (Sep 5, 2016)

Les Brotteaux by Maxime Sirugue, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, September 7th, 2016*

*Grasmere - UK*


Helm Crag (Lion and the Lamb) by Dan Thwaites, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, September 7th, 2016*

*Oslo, Norway*
20160525-DSC_2584 by aavee77, on Flickr


----------



## Renato Hugo (Nov 7, 2010)

*Jaraguá do Sul - Brazil *


Chiesetta Alpina by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, September 8th, 2016*

*Battagram Valley - Pakistan*


Battagram Valley by Shehzaad Maroof, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, September 8th, 2016*

*Warsaw, Poland*
The other side by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr


----------



## siruguemaxime (Sep 5, 2016)

De nombreux étages plus tard by Maxime Sirugue, sur Flickr


----------



## siruguemaxime (Sep 5, 2016)

deleted


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, September 9th, 2016*

*Peyto Lake - Canada*


Peyto Lake After Snow by Jay Huang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, September 10th, 2016*

- edit


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, September10th, 2016*

*Marche Country - Italy*


Go to by Giacomo Fioretti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, September 11th, 2016*

*Lake Powell - US*


Light Display at Lake Powell by David Swindler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, September 11th, 2016*

*Athens, Greece*
Atenas - Grecia by Fotos de viajes - Libia CV, on Flickr


----------



## siruguemaxime (Sep 5, 2016)

Vendredi dernier by Maxime Sirugue, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, September 12th, 2016*

*Maria Gern - Germany*


Wallfahrtskirche Maria Gern (Bayern) by Dirk Wiemer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, September 12th, 2016*

*New York City*
Tribute in Light 2016 by Aldo Altamirano, on Flickr


----------



## siruguemaxime (Sep 5, 2016)

Pourquoi prendre de la hauteur si c'est pas pour regarder en bas ? by Maxime Sirugue, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuwsday, September 13th, 2016*

*Leogang - Austria*


midsummer fires in Leogang by wer mei, on Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

deleted


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, September 13th, 2016*

*London, U.K.*
The Empire by UrbanCyclops, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, September 14th, 2016*

*Gmunden castle - Austria*


"Gmunden castle on Traunsee" by karel hrouzek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, September 14th, 2016*

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
Royal Street by Brandon Joseph, on Flickr


----------



## siruguemaxime (Sep 5, 2016)

Premier noir et blanc by Maxime Sirugue, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, Spetember 15th, 2016*

*Bocaina Hills - Brazil*


Bocaina Hills Sunset (Por do sol na Serra da Bocaina) by Fabio Rage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, September 15th, 2016*

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague, Karlsbrücke - Kleinseitiger Brückenturm by Gerard Eder, on Flickr


----------



## siruguemaxime (Sep 5, 2016)

Lyon, ma belle by Maxime Sirugue, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, September 16th, 2016*

*Fish River Canyon - Namibia
*

Fish River Canyon by Photamo, on Flickr


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Friday, September 16th, 2016*

*Hamburg*, Germany









Golden sunset over Hamburg by Oliver K, on Flickr.


----------



## siruguemaxime (Sep 5, 2016)

Inoubliable by Maxime Sirugue, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, September 17th, 2016*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio_de_Janeiro_Brazil_night_lightning_____h_1920x1200 by ANDRÉ DIAS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, September 17th, 2016*

*Grand Teton Park *


Reward For the Journey by Michael Paul PhotoWorks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, September 18th, 2016*

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Getting the Shot by Albert Dros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, September 18th, 2016*

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Skyline Valle Oriente Monterrey by LANCER., on Flickr


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Hamburg, Germany*


Old Hamburg by Oliver K., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*MOnday, September 19th, 2016*

*Andringitra - Madagascar*


Andringitra by José Eduardo Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, September 19th, 2016*

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Alexander Nevsky Bridge by rdesign812, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, September 20th, 2016*

*Javea - Spain*


Bahia de Jávea by Vicente de Miguel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, September 20th, 2016*

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Pedestrian walkway adjacent to high speed rail line bridge to Gamla Stan by Steve Bunting, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, September 21st, 2016*

*Montmorency Falls - Canada*


Montmorency Falls by Harry Powers - Boston, on Flickr


----------



## TravisZariwny (Sep 19, 2016)

Image of Canelones' beach, Uruguay is too good.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, September 21st, 2016*

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Joel Andrés, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, September 22nd, 2016*

*Bruce Hood - Australia *


Hill Inlet by Bruce Hood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, September 22nd, 2016*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro | Ipanema by Marco Cotumaccio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, September 23rd, 2016*

*Mdain Saleh - Saudi Arabia *


MADAIN SALEH 2013-24 by positronicxy24, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, September 24th, 2016*

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin Skyline | Berlin | Germany by Darkcloud Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, September 24th, 2016*

*Coromandel Harbor - New Zealand*


Coromandel Harbour by Toby Hawkes, on Flickr


----------



## Renato Hugo (Nov 7, 2010)

*São Paulo | Brazil*


Jardim das Perdizes by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, September 25th, 2016*

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Sitting in City Hall Traffic by David Aloisio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, September 25th, 2016*

*Lembata - Indonesia*


Sunset at Waijarang Beach, Lembata by Ahmad Syukaery, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, September 25th, 2016*

*Florence, Piazza Santo Spirito, Italy*


Florence | Piazza Santo Spirito | (2014) by Federico Loddo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*MOnday, September 26th, 2016*

*Schloss Neuschwanstein - Germany*


Castle in the Forest by Andreas Wonisch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, September 26th, 2016*

*London, U.K.*
DSC06056 by Jia Ying Goh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, September 27th, 2016*

*San Antonio Pass, Huayhuash mountains - Peru*


Paso San Antonio - Cordillera Huayhuash, Peru by Eduardo_VIP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, September 27th, 2016*

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Passeio Paulista by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, September 28th, 2016*

*Tozofoto - Hungary*


Untitled by Zoltán Tóth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, September 28th, 2016*

*New York City*
Classic NYC by SamuelWalters74, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, September 28th, 2016*

*Corfu, Sidari Beach, Greece*


Corfu - Greece - Sidari Beach by Sam valadi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, September 29th, 2016*

*Otago - New Zealand*


Victory Beach by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, September 29th, 2016*

*Monembasia, Greece*
Monemvasia by Nikos Tzivakis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, September 29th, 2016*

*Citylife, Milan, Italia*


Zaha Hadid by B Plessi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, September 30th, 2016*

*The Inca road - Bolivia*


Camino del Inca / Inca Trail by Pablo López, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, September 30th, 2016*

*Chiang Rai, Thailand*


Wat rong khun by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, October 1st, 2016*

*Brussels, Belgium*
Night in Brussels by Gunnar Åhlander, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, October 1st, 2016*

*Reine - Norway*


Early morning at Reine in Lofoten by Reidar Trekkvold, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, October 1st, 2016*

*Łódź, Poland*


Autumn by Kamil Porembiński, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, October 2nd, 2016*

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Blue Hour, Philadelphia, Skyline, Pennsylvania, America by Joe Price, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, October 2nd, 2016*

*Ophir, CO - US*



Island Lake by Steve Flowers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, October 2nd, 2016*

*Moscow, Russia*


Moscow - Vnukovo (VKO / UUWW) by Dmitry, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Lithuania


Autumn Forest Colours (04) by Rimantas Jankauskas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, September 3rd, 2016*

*Bacuit Bay - Philippines *


Bacuit bay - Philippines by Aurélien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, October 3rd, 2016*

*Madrid, Spain*
Mercado de San Miguel 01 by Alexandre Mendes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, October 4th, 2016*

*Franschhoek - South Africa*


Franschhoek - South Africa by Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, October 4th, 2016*

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Amsterdam by insomniac 2.0, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, October 4th, 2016*

*Toronto, Canada*
City & Nature by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, October 5th, 2016*

*Procida - Italy*


Dark Light - Isola di Procida (Italy) by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, October 5th, 2016*

*Bangkok, Thailand*
DSC_74221 by Patchareeporn Sakoolchai, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Wednesday, October 12th, 2016*

*Detroit, USA*


The Last Moments of Sun over the Motor City by Mike Boening Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thrusday, October 13th, 2016*

*Kiev - Ukraine*


Kyiv by Kostia Semytskyi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, October 13th, 2016*

*Oslo, Norway*
Byporten HDR by Sigurd Rage, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, October 13th, 2016*

*Aran Islands, Inis Mór, Ireland*


Aran Islands, Inis Mór, Dún Aonghasa by luiginter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, Ocotober 14th, 2016*

*Somewhere in Amambay - Paraguay*


Untitled by Susana Galeano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, October 15th, 2016*

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin by Hannah Bergmann, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

WOW !! Josip:banana: does it again , Photo of the Day , Saturday in the park at Night, October 15th, 2016 In My View , !! Beautiful Colors of the Happy Free World !! 
May God Bless You Djole13:banana:, and all The Happy Free World. Wide. Website. # 1 SkyScraperCity dot com Over 14 Years strong, and getting better and more Stronger Every Year:cheers:, 
^^Thanks Josip and so Very well Appreciated Beautiful Photos Everyone HERE !!


djole13 said:


> *Tuesday, October 11th, 2016*
> 
> *Grugapark Essen, Germany*
> 
> ...


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> WOW !! Josip:banana: does it again , Photo of the Day , Saturday in the park at Night, October 15th, 2016 In My View , !! Beautiful Colors of the Happy Free World !!
> May God Bless You Djole13:banana:, and all The Happy Free World. Wide. Website. # 1 SkyScraperCity dot com Over 14 Years strong, and getting better and more Stronger Every Year:cheers:,
> ^^Thanks Josip and so Very well Appreciated Beautiful Photos Everyone HERE !!


Thank you very much my friend Chuck! :cheers:


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, October 15th, 2016*

*Lofoten - Norway*


Lofoten, Rørvika by Eivind Lie, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

Bodemuseum | Berlin, Germany 2016 by Philipp Dase, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, October 15th, 2016*

*Civita di Bagnoregio, Italy*


La città che muore by Vaidotas Mišeikis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, October 15, 2016*

*Valmarecchia - Italy*


God rays. by Andrea Di Gioia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, October 16th, 2016*

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Miami Downtown by Patrik S., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, October 16th, 2016*

*Groningen, Netherlands*


Once upon a time in Groningen - The Netherlands by Luigi Trevisi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, October 17th, 2016*

*Torremormojon - Spain*


_TORRE4278 by Tomas Dosuna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, October 17th, 2016*

*Madrid, Spain*
The Royal Silver Mirror :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, October 17th, 2016*

*Gaztelugatxe, Biscay, Spain*


Biscay Sunset by Vaidotas Mišeikis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, October 18th, 2016*

*Ngorongoro - Tanzania*


Untitled by Baptiste Vauchelle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, October 18th, 2016*

*Sofia, Bulgaria*


Flight Warsaw-Sofia - Sofia Center by Peter2222, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, October 18th, 2016*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Morro da Urca - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, October 19th, 2016*

*Samarqand - Uzbekistan *


08 2016 04 19 SAMARCANDE-154p by Claude, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, October 19th, 2016*

*Oslo, Norway*
View toward downtown from roof of Oslo Opera House, Oslo, Norway 7902 by Keith Olstad, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, October 19th, 2016*

*Warsaw, Poland*


Palace Of Culture And Science in Warsaw by Victor Wong, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2016)

*Etosha National Park*, Namibia


Namibia street photography by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, October 20th, 2016*

*South Spain and North Africa from the space*


Europe and Africa From the International Space Station by NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr


----------



## Cager (Feb 6, 2013)

Lac de Derborence, Switzerland









​Source


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, October 20th, 2016*

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Bay Area Bridge Blue Hour by Timothy LaBranche, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, October 20th, 2016*

*Zaanse Schans, Netherlands*


Dutch colors - Zaanse Schans, Netherlands by Luigi Trevisi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, October 21st, 2016*

*Oaxaca Mountains - Mexico*


Oaxaca mountains by oledoe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, October 21st, 2016*

*Danang, Vietnam*


Bình minh Chùa Linh Ứng (Đà Nẵng) by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, October 22nd, 2016*

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Down Town Core #singapore #travel #travelgram #marina #FullertonRd #fullerton #bayfront #thefullerton #beautifuldestinations #nightshot #nightshots #cityscape #feelthelights #road #skycraper #city #nightcity #downtowncore #downtown by Rian Ridha Arianta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, October 22nd, 2016*

*Martinique *


Les Anses d'Arlets by Jean-Michel Raggioli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, October 22nd, 2016*

*Alsace, France*


WIne and autumn... by Alex Polli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, October 23rd, 2016*

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
DSC02082 by BILLY K. CHEN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, October 23rd, 2016*

*Beskid Żywiecki - Poland*



in the evening light by Piotr Krol, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, October 23rd, 2016*

*Basteibrücke, Switzerland*


Basteibrücke by Michal Seidl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, October 24th, 2016*

*Kaieteur Falls, Guyana*


Kaieteur Falls, Guyana by Dale Giesbrecht, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, October 24th, 2016*

*New York City*
Seat of an Empire by Nic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, October 25th, 2016*

*Dem Dere hills - Australia*


There's Gold in dem dere hills. by Darren Schiller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, October 25th, 2016*

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok 2 LZB by Michel Steiger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, November 4th, 2016*

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Desfile de Día de Muertos by laap mx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday November 5th, 2016*

*New York*


20160911-_DSC2782.jpg by Bob Tullis, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Switzerland - Zürich by Paolo Vieceli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, November 6th, 2016*

*Paris, France*
Cathédrale Notre-Dame & Pont de la Tournelle, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, November 6th, 2016*

*Mammoth Lakes, California*


Floodlit by Wim Air, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, November 6th, 2016*

*Bali - Indonesia*


Batu Bolong, Tanah Lot, Bali by Kembara Alam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, November 7th, 2016*

*Massif des Vosges - France*


Réédition 1 hiver 2015/2016 by Sebastien Achereiner, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oregon, US

Hood River Fall Colors by Jay Huang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, November 7th, 2016*

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong-trip by Shin Wei, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, November 7th, 2016*

*Autumn street*


Autumn street#2 by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2016)

*Betws-y-Coed*, UK


Betws-y-Coed by Shaun Young, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago, US

2016-World_Series_Celebrations-WEB-64 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Al-Bahah, Saudi Arabia

Back Home عودة إلى العش by Abdullah Muhammed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, November 8th, 2016*

*Prague, Czech republic*
Vltava at dusk, Prague by Radoslav A. Yordanov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, November 8th, 2016*

*Geiranger Fjord, Norway*


Geiranger Fjord by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sedona, Arizona, US

Oak Creek by Guy Schmickle, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2016)

*Joshua Tree National Park*, USA


Magnetic by David Shield, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday November 9th, 2016.*

*Luke Air Force Base, Arizona, United States*


Power & Strength - Explore (November 8th, 2016 - #289) by Trung Tran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, November 9th, 2016*

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo Barcode by Heli Hansen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, November 9th, 2016*

*Oberrrathen - Germany*


Bastei V: Fog by Sebastian Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Masisi Territory - DR Congo*


The hill fields [Explored] by LM TP, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Fog & Woods by Luis Marina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, November 14th, 2016*

*Prague, Czech republic*
IMGP6040 by Csaba Török, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, November 14th, 2016*

*Cuneo, Italy, 2016:11:12*


Moon by Davide Dutto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, November 15th, 2016*

*Quedlinburg - Germany*


Quedlinburg, Germany by 802701, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Madrid, Spain









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22801350088/sizes/l


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, November 15th, 2016*

*Tromsø, Norway*


Untitled by Thorbjørn Riise Haagensen, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Poznań, Poland*
Stary Rynek, Poznan by Przemysław Krzyszczuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, November 15th, 2016*

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Vía - Madrid by JosPR-F, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, November 16th, 2016*

*Klausenpass - Switzerland*


Klausenpass - Urnerboden by Sandra Guerber, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Another view by Karina, en Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Giants of the Earth by Ole Henrik Skjelstad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, November 16th, 2016*

*New York City*
big apple by Ahmad Azaharuddin Omar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, November 16th, 2016*

*Salford Quays, England*


31/10/16 Lowry Theatre and Salford Quays/Millennium lift bridge by Emma Conroy, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Regensburg, Germany*
Regensburg in the golden light of the setting sun ..."000 by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

deleted


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

The Peaceful Valley by Albert Dros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, November 17th, 2016*

*Porto - Portugal*


OPORTO by Manuel Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, November 17th, 2016*

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Jumeirah Public Beach, Dubai by Rolf Wirén, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Paris, France*
L’église de la Sainte-Trinité by Paul SKG, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Shine A Light by fotoRschaffer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, November 21st, 2016*

*Warsaw, Poland*
_DSC0132 by Diego Molero, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cerro Torre, Santa Cruz, Argentina*


Cerro Torre and glacier emptying in to Laguna Torre near El Chalten, Argentina by Phil Marion, en Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tuesday, November 22nd, 2016*



*Trans-Karakoram Tract (Shaksgam Valley) - 喀喇昆仑走廊*
Kashgar Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China



K2-Gasherbrum-2012 424 Shaksgam Valley to Aghil Pass by Roger Nix, on Flickr





​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, November 22nd, 2016*

*Sandwich harbor - Namibia*


Sandwich Harbor by Aaron Miller, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Slovenia

Šum Waterfall by Vaidotas Mišeikis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, November 22nd, 2016*

*Sachsische Schweiz-Osterzgebirge, Saxony, Germany*


Prebischtor by Tim Camin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, November 22nd, 2016*

*São Paulo, Brazil*
From my hotel window, São Paulo, Brazil by Antonio Vidigal, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Saona Island, Dominican Republic*


Caribbean View by Johannes Spaethe, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, November 23rd, 2016*

*Knuckles Forest Reserve - Sri Lanka*

Mini Worlds End - Knuckles Forest Reserve by Nuwan Liyanage, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

'The bigger picture' (see previous image......and description) by Peter Miles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, November 23rd, 2016*

*Paris, France*
La Conciergerie by Rodney Topor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, November 23rd, 2016*

*Sestri Levante, Liguria, Italy*


The Hole by Gian Paolo Chiesi, on Flickr


----------



## Renato Hugo (Nov 7, 2010)

*Aparecida - Brazil*
Basílica Nacional de Nossa Senhora Aparecida
_National Basilica of Our Lady Aparecida_


Basílica Nacional de Aparecida by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Thursday, November 24rd, 2016*

*Kastellorizo, Megísti, Greece*


Welcome to a Greek island by Andrew Murray, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, November 24th, 2016*

*Tongging - Indonesia*


Tongging, North Sumatra, Indonesia by Nurul Aulia Nadhira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, November 24th, 2016*

*Prague, Czech republic*
IMG_5673 by Artem Suhanov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, November 24th, 2016*

*Soyuz*


Soyuz by Thomas Pesquet, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tallinn, Estonia*


Viru Gate, Tallinn. Harju, Estonia by Ed Moskalenko, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maandaran - Iran*


Mazandaran Province 29 by alisamii, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, November 25th, 2016*

*Copenhagen, Hovedstaden*


Fuente de Gefion (Copenhague, 28-6-2008) by Juanje Orío, on Flickr


----------



## Renato Hugo (Nov 7, 2010)

_Friday, November 25th, 2016_
*
São Paulo Downtown | Brazil*


São Paulo | SP by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Riga, Latvia*


Ratslaukums by Luca Santoro Photography ©, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, November 26th, 2016*

*Berlin, Germany*
20160527-IMG_0168 by Oleg Yatsura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, November 26th, 2016*

*Yakutia - Russia*


Yakutia by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, November 26th, 2016*

*Sydney, Australia*


Sydney By Night by Tongho58, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Vilnius, Lithuania*


Vilnius Old Town by Karina, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, November 27th, 2016*

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Luz de Ángel by Luis Camargo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, November 27th, 2016*

*Deriba Crater Lake - Sudan*


Deriba Crater Lake, Jebel Marra – Darfur, Sudan by Lucky Trips, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, November 27th, 2016*

*Petra, Jordan*


A Ride Through The Siq @ Petra, Jordan by Avisekh Mukherjee, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Odessa, Ukraine*


Teatro de Ópera y Ballet de Odesa by Álvaro Vega Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, November 28th, 2016*

*Assal Lake - Djibouti *


DJIBOUTI - LAC ASSAL by Giacomo Bettoni, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Argentina









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31233203636/sizes/l


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, November 28th, 2016*

*Prague, Czech republic*
Historic Prague by Tim A. Bruening, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, November 28th, 2016*

*Puerto Rico*


Arecibo Telescope, Puerto Rico by tenchiro, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Bielsko Biala, Poland*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/fSDkJ6]Bielsko Biala by Jarosław Mnochy, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, November 29th, 2016*

*Basaseachic Falls - Mexico*


Basaseachic Falls by rubenparra78, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

Saint Herbot by Fabien Ropars, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, November 29th, 2016*

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
2016 366 Project - 210 by Ji Zhang, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, November 29th, 2016*

*Queens, New York City*


Unisphere by malone545, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, November 30th, 2016*

*Rhumsiki - Cameroon*


Long shadow in Rhumsiki by Bernard l Hermite, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alberta, Canada

Canmore Delight by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, November 30th, 2016*

*Paris, France*
Last light by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, November 30th, 2016*

*Wakebridge, England, United Kingdom*


Crich Tramway Village Matlock Derbyshire by Richard Gregory 48 Catching Up, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, December 1st, 2016*

*Coconucos, Cauca - Colombia*


Cadena volcánica de Los Coconucos by José María Arboleda C., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris, France

La défense- Paris by Lollivier Stéphane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, December 1st, 2016*

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw street by Sławomir Ostrowski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, December 1st, 2016*

*Utah, Zion National Park*


Back to Wall Street by rubenparra78, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Lo Storto / The Twisted One (by Zaha Hadid) - Milan, Italy







Simone Luca​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, December 2nd, 2016*

*Gu Chu valley, Tibet - China*


Sunset Gu Chu valley landscape, Tibet 2012 by © Jan Reurink, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Green farms by Alexis Bazeos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, December 2nd, 2016*

*London*


London's arteries and veins by Philippe Goachet, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Paris.France


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, December 3rd, 2016*

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Nocturna CDMX (3) by monchor1, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, December 3rd, 2016*

*Sunset at 39,000 feet*


Seat 0A. Sunset at 39,000 feet by gc232, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Xian, China*
Torre de la Campana Xian by Paqui & Quique (ver fotos por Álbumes), on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

deleted


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, December 4th, 2016*

*Paris, France*
Pont d'Arcole by Le petit oiseau va..., on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Vienna, Austria*
Christmas at Stephansplatz, Vienna by thomas.flickr, on Flickr


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Warsaw, Poland*


DxO by Robert Frw, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunday, December 4th, 2016*


*Mount Danxia National Geopark - 丹霞山 国家地质公园*
Renhua County, Shaoguan City, Guangdong Province, Southern China










By *johnson jin* from flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/johnsonjin/15901799985/








​


----------



## Renato Hugo (Nov 7, 2010)

*São Paulo | Brazil*


Palácio dos Correios by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, December 4th, 2016*

*Barra da Tijuca, Brazil*


Ponte Estaiada da Barra da Tijuca - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, December 4th, 2016*

*Matagalpa - Nicaragua*


Jinotega Patchwork by Archie Tucker, on Flickr


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*San Francisco, USA*


USA TRIP - DAY 23 - SAN FRANCISCO AT NIGHT FROM PIER 14 by Andy Baker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, December 5th, 2016*

*Sahara desert - Mali*


Désert-du-Sahara-1800x2880 by 2Shabba, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Waves Of Fog by fotoRschaffer, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Paris,2016


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, December 5th, 2016*

*London, U.K.*
London - City by Plamen Keler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, December 5th, 2016*

*Bremm, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*


First Rays by Fabian F_, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Warsaw*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/Ns4mJD]Foggy view of Warsaw's castle square by Michael, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*San Diego, USA*


USA TRIP - DAY 13 - SAN DIEGO NIGHT SKYLINE by Andy Baker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, December 6th, 2016*

*Taal Volcanoe - Philippines*


Taal by Eduardo David Pardo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Live in the hill. by Antonio Rino Gastaldi, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Paris


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, December 6th, 2016*

*Alt Wolfsburg, Wolfsburg, Lower Saxony*


Cars Cars Cars ... by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, December 6th, 2016*

*Valletta, Malta*
firing of the noon day gun Valletta Malta by ken 898, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Burg Hochosterwitz, Österreich*
Burg Hochosterwitz, Österreich by Stefan, on Flickr


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

Colombo rilassata, non disturbare! - Milano by Kevin Pacheco, en Flickr

KevinPacheco-Fotografía


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Puffy by Zach  Chang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, December 7th, 2016*

*Garmeh - Iran *


Garmeh by bowlercoaster, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, December 7th, 2016*

*Cordes-sur-Ciel, France*
Cordes-sur-Ciel by Pierre GRAND, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, December 7th, 2016*

*Havana, Cuba*


Havana cityscape by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, December 8th, 2016*

*Miscanti Lagoon - Chile*


Laguna Miscanti by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Keswick Awakes by David Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, December 8th, 2016*

*Shanghai, China*
Long exposure of a street in shanghai by Pavel Tvrdy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, December 8th, 2016*

*Stephansdom, Vienna*


Streets of Vienna by Karina, on Flickr


----------



## Renato Hugo (Nov 7, 2010)

*Thursday, December 8th, 2016*

*São Paulo Downtown*| *Brazil*


Mackenzie e Matarazzo by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Dusk in Sydney, Australia

Sydney Dusk by Benjamin Currey, on Flickr​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chile

Chile- Atacama-Laguna Minique (Explore) by Donatella Venturi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, December 9th, 2016*

*Sajek Valley - Bangladesh*


DSC_5037 by Maruf Mrb, on Flickrr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Papiermolensluis Amsterdam by Mario Visser, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, December 9th, 2016*

*Noguera Ribagorçana river, Catalonia and Aragon*

Stairs to heaven... =O) Aragonese side path. by Pep Peñarroya, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Cartagena, Spain*


Roman Amphitheatre by Malcolm Webb, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, December 1oth, 2016*

*Berlin, Germany*
Offset Sunset by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Castellón, Spain*

CASTELLÓN AYUNTAMIENTO by lgonzalez_l Luis González, en Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Krasiczyn Castle, Poland*
Krasiczyn Palace, Poland by Artur Schodziński, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, Saturday 10th, 2016*

*Baniff - Canada*


baniff, Canada from Gondola ride by Larry Fultz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, December 17th, 2016*

*Kelimutu - Indonesia*


Kelimutu Colored lakes from the air by incito.vacations, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, December 17th, 2016*

*Las Victorias, Guatemala City, Guatemala*


Hundimiento Zona 2 by Gobierno de Guatemala, on Flickr


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

That's an old pic but impressive nonetheless. Anyways I always wondered how deep was that sinkhole.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, December 18th, 2016*

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Bandera Cerro del Obispado Monterrey by Victor Hugo Lucas Carlos, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunday, December 18th, 2016*



*Yarlung Tsangpo River's Upper Reaches at Saga County - 西藏 萨嘎县 雅鲁藏布江上游*
Saga County, Shigatse City, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China



The River Chaktag Tsangpo in Saga county, Tibet by © Jan Reurink, on Flickr

​


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*The Marble Temple, Wat Benchamabopitr Dusitvanaram Bangkok *
Wat Benchamabopitr Dusitvanaram by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, December 18th, 2016*

*Dresden - Germany*


MS August der Starke by JeanM.DD, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, 19th December 2016*

*Essex, England*


Chester Creek by William Gill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, December 19th, 2016*

*Andringitra Park - Madagascar*


Andringitra by José Eduardo Silva, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Fuji Mt. Japan









https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/771/30904234383_b1bc0818d3_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, December 19th, 2016*

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Nob Hill Views at Night by Raphael Paolo, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Wat Trimit and China town area in Bangkok city, Thailand*
Wat Trimit by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Alkmaar, the Netherlands*


Accijnstoren, Bierkade, Alkmaar. by Pierre Bakker, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Sydney









Sunset through the haze, Sydney on Flickr​


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Isfahan, Iran*
Isfahan- Masjed-e Jameh by Alberto Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, December 20th, 2016*

*Grand Comore island from above*


Grande Comore from above by Ilya Varlamov, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy









https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/358/30938384903_afee8c1d3a_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, December 20th, 2016*

*Madrid, Spain*
Luces del Skyline by Sergio Pinilla, on Flickr


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*


Rotterdam Skyline by FVDB<photography>, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, December 20th, 2016*

*Rajasthan, India*


The Beast by BlackDiegoz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, December 24th, 2016*

*Portland*


Holiday Express Part II by John Behrends, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, December 24th, 2016*

Quito


Sunrise over Quito by Daniela A Nievergelt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, December 25th, 2016*

*York, WA - Australia*


Green Green Grass of Home by Imagevixen1, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunday, December 25th, 2016*


*Chinese Part of the Altai Mountains - 中国阿尔泰山*
Altay Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China


IMG_4111 by Zakarum.ma, on Flickr

​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, December 25th, 2016*

*New York City*
Greetings from New York by Ben-ah, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all* :cheers:


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*New York, USA*

DSC07223 
by Rob Barniville, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, December 25th, 2016*

*Mono, California, United States*


Sand Tufas - Mono Lake State Natural Reserve, CA by Phong Trinh, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Krakow, Poland*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/cEsXWC]Ania i Bartek by Marcin Sowa, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Venice, Italy*
Grand Canal, Venice at Dusk by BOC Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, December 26th, 2016*

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Station by Javier de la Torre García, on Flickr


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Singapore*


Singapore by Wandering Cloud, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, December 26th, 2016*

*Canada*


Castle Mountain by David Swindler, on Flickr


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*London, UK*


Cool and Warm kind of a morning... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Zealand

361 365 Akaroa by Vibeke Friis, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon's winter shades by Pietro Faccioli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, December 27th, 2016*

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm Santa Run 2016 by Anastasiia Petrych, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, December 27th, 2016*

*Koblenz and Trier, Germany*


Burg Eltz by ralf_schilberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, December 28th, 2016*

*Nepal*


Annapurna Base Camp. Machapuchare by Richard Le Manz, on Flickr


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Brisbane, Australia*


Afternoon on the river. by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Manchester, United Kingdom*
Manchester XMAS by CROMEO, on Flickr


----------



## Renato Hugo (Nov 7, 2010)

*Sunday, January 1st, 2017*

*Campina Grande do Sul | Brazil*

_Régis Bittencourt highway at Paraná State, South Brazil_

 
Campina Grande do Sul | Paraná by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Lago Tagua Tagua
Región de los Lagos (Chile)


Créditos 
*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, January 2nd, 2017*

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
SIngapore 2017 New Year Preview by Leslie Hui, on Flickr


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Siloli Desert, Bolivia*


Desierto de Siloli by Fabrício Azevedo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, January 2nd, 2017*

*New Delhi, India*


the spooky Ugrasen ki Baoli...... by lensnmatter, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Valparaíso - Chile

Créditos
*​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, January 2nd, 2016*

*Lake Peyton - Canada*


Lake Peyton by Edison Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Salar de Talar, Chile*


Salar de Talar by Fabrício Azevedo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, January 3rd, 2017*

*San Pedro - Guatemala *


San Pedro by Remi, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Abu-Dabi(Emirates):


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mt. Fuji, Japan

2017 New year Fuji by Shinichiro Saka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, January 3rd, 2017*

*New York City*
9-11 Tribute Lights by Dan NYNJ, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, January 3rd, 2017*

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


canal ride by Mario Visser, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, January 4th, 2016*

*Frahan - Belgium*


Frahan en automne by Hub M, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mono Lake, California, US

Mono Lake by Riccardo Maria Mantero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, January 4th, 2016*

*New Mexico, US*


Toad Stool Sunset by Stephen Oachs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, January 4th, 2017*

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Iniciativa para qualificar o espaço urbano em SP - Marginal Pinheiros by EMBARQ Brasil | WRI Brasil Cidades Sustentáveis, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Santiago de Chile


Créditos 
*​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thurday, january 5th, 2016*

*Cili, Hunan - China
*

IMG_20150914_165224 by Douglas(大元), on Flickr


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Antigua Guatemala*


Antigua Guatemala (6) by rainer.reisen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, January 21st, 2017*

*Aleutian Islands, AK - US*


Flying around Kanaga Volcano by jomilo75, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, January 21st, 2017*

*Bouvene, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Falaise de couleur by Christophe BENOIT, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*San Pedro de Atacama - Chile


Créditos 
*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, January 22nd, 2017*

*London, U.K.*
Day 9: The Scoop In The Rain by darronwatson, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*K2- Worlds second tallest Mountain*

K2 (Godwin-Austen) by Filippo Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wineglass bay - Australia*


View on Wineglass Bay from Mt.Amos, Tasmania by Janos Hajas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, January 22nd, 2017*

*Brocken, Germany*

Zugankunft auf dem Brocken by Ingo Hartkopf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, January 23th, 2017*

*Somewhere in Japan *


Facebook Update by Marsel van Oosten, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Cold waterfall by Cédric CHIODINI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, January 23rd, 2017*

*Santa Fe, U.S.A.*
_5D39358 by dendrimermeister, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, January 23rd, 2017*

*Unterjoch, Bavaria, Germany*

Deutschlandcup der Schlittenhunde-6 by Roland Lehnhardt, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

JOSIP !, " Djole13 ", this is Me texting You for that Beautiful , Wonderful and Photo of the day , Today Monday, January 23rd, 2017, Fantastic Photo of the Dogs with the sled ride , and 
Jose l, . also Fantastic Photo here of the day, For Sunday, January, 22nd, 2017, So very well appreciate all your Photos and Everyone Else here on/in the Great Over 14 Years strong SkyScraperCity dot com # 1 World Wide website from all your Great SSC Brothers ,, Sisters, and Friends, Guests and Moderators, and Administrators :grouphug:, 
May God Bless The World !!


jose l. said:


> *Somewhere in Japan *
> 
> 
> Facebook Update by Marsel van Oosten, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, January 24th, 2017*

*Gropa Canyon - Greece*


Gropa canyon at 50mm by Dimitris Zampakas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, January 24th, 2017*

*Monument Valley, Arizona*

. by Jeroen Fransen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, January 24th, 2017*

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Wat Ratchanaddaram by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Hushe Valley, Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan*


En route for Hushe valley by Imran Schah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, January 24th, 2017*

*Band e Amir Park - Afghanistan
*

Band-e Amir | Afghanistan's First National Park by Hadi Zaher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, January 25th, 2017*

*Toronto, Canada*
Bathurst by Chad Mezenberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, January 25th, 2017*

*Maloja/Maloggia, Canton of Graubunden, Switzerland*

Piz Nair view. by Emmanuel Raza, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Zomalu Lake, Swat Valley Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province, Pakistan*

The Gems Of NATURE ! by usman bukhari (life is GOOD)!!! , on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alberta, Canada









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nunzg/32442378612/sizes/l


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, January 30th, 2017*

*Manila, Philippines*
Dwarfed in time by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, January 30th, 2017*

*Riano, Castille and Leon, Spain*

Riaño by Ignacio Municio, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tuesday, January 31st, 2017*


*Shenzhen Museum of Contemporary Art - 深圳当代艺术博物馆*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China


Museum of Contemporary Art and Planning Exhibition, Shenzhen, China, 2016 [Coop Himmelblau, 2634x2312] by mariorcan1, on Flickr

​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, January 31st, 2017*

*Marcourt - Belgium*


Overzicht van Marcourt. by Gert Jan van Heyningen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Colorado, US

I believe that if one always looked at the skies, one would end up with wings… by Sandeep Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, January 31st, 2017*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Blue therapy | @Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas, #Riodejaneiro #Brazil by José Eduardo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, January 31st, 2017*

*Silver Cliff, Colorado, United States*

Horses in Snow - Colorado by Dave Soldano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, February 1st, 2017*

*Cahora lake - Mozambique*


Hi Mozambique by Hưng Hải Bùi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tuscany, Italy

Val d’Orcia Tuscany by [v] style + imagery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, February 1st, 2017*

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Untitled by I Rome, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Skardu, Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan*

Shangrila, Skardu by Yasir Nisar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, February 1st, 2017*

*Nesvizh, Minskaya Voblasts', Belarus*

Le Palais de Nesvizh by Elena S, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, February 2nd, 2017*

*Bled - Slovenia*


Bled by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finland

Rytäniemi by Jyrki Salmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, February 2nd, 2017*

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm at night by Stefan Krisan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, February 2nd, 2017*

*International Space Station*



> I was holding carefully to the International Space Station: I grew attached to it  I like the reflection in the mirror surface on this beautiful picture from Oleg (he has all the talents!)


Holding on by Thomas Pesquet, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Llaima Vulcano - Chile


Créditos[HDR] 
*​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, February 3rd, 2017*

*Nazca plain - Peru*


Nazca Plain by Josh*m, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Bavarian Sunset by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Sic'EmBears (Aug 5, 2015)

*Ouray, Colorado*









*Ouray, Colorado* by *Justin Terveen*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, February 12th, 2017*

*Toronto, Canada*
"Turn the lights down low.." by Steven D, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Valetta, Malta*
View From Sliema by Manuel Bischof, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, February 12th, 2017*

*Soroka, Soroca, Moldova*

Hard hitchhiking by Alexandr Tikki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, February 12th, 2017*

*Curitiba - Brazil*


Cai a noite em Curitiba.. by Jenifer Ricken Zequinão, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Poznan, Poland*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/QYKhva]between black and rose by erik witsoe, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Zürich*
View over Zürich from Grossmünster by richard schiepek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, February 13th, 2017*

*Windsor Castle - UK*


Stuck in a Rut by Jerry Fryer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Africa

Table Mountain at Sunset by Stuart McMillan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, February 13th, 2017*

*Brasilia, Brazil*
enDleSS by Thiago Marra, on Flickr


----------



## Sic'EmBears (Aug 5, 2015)

*Crested Butte, CO*









*Kebler Pass* by *Justin Terveen*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, February 13th, 2017*

*Wolfe, Kentucky, United States*

Hopewell Arch_3803 by refmo, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Wheat fields - Chile


Créditos
*​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, February 14th, 2017*

*Arrabida Mountain - Portugal*


Serra da Arrabida by Lau_Sqz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Early autumn in the Alps by Perez Alonso Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Shirakawa-go, Japan*
白川鄉 Shirakawa-go by 仁仔 何, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, February 14th, 2017*

*Moscow, Russia*
Aerial view of Moscow Kremlin at night by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, February 14th, 2017*

*Hearts*

(HMM) Hearts by aotaro, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Warsaw*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/RRQC6Y]Jasna by Damian, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, February 15th, 2017*

*Po River from above - Italy*


Po River from North by GIOVANNI PACCALONI, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Przemysl, Poland*

#Przemysl #poland #Pologne #Rynek by grego1402, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*San Jose Mine (today) - Chile 


Créditos 
*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, February 19th, 2017*

*Stockholm, Sweden*
p1701_StockholmD1-54.jpg by Axel P., on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*The Hague, the Netherlands*
_DSC8371a City Hall The Hague by Happy Hotelier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, February 19th, 2017*

*Abu Dhabi International Airport, Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates*

Bye bye Abu Dhabi by Alessandro Antonini, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Wiener Burgtheater*
Wiener.Burgtheater by Michael Dittrich, on Flickr


----------



## Sic'EmBears (Aug 5, 2015)

*Pampa, TX*









*Pampa, TX, Tornado* by *Justin Terveen*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, February 19th, 2017*

*Ban Muang Khay - Laos*


Laos by jean-paul mission, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, February 20th, 2017*

*Rhumsiki - Nigeria*


Atmospheric perspective in Rhumsiki by Bernard l Hermite, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Milano, Italy*


Alba sull'Arco della Pace by Pietro Agostini


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Utah, US

Highway Through Fire and Ice Mountain [Explore] by Aaron Hawkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, February 20th, 2017*

*San Francisco*

final-flickr by Louis Raphael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, February 20th, 2017*

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
Downtown Views from Hot Tin Bar - Pontchartrain Hotel - New Orleans, LA by Paul Broussard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, February 21st, 2017*

*Coroicos - Bolivia*


Coroico by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Castel del Monte (Andria), Italy*


Castel del Monte by Federica Gentile


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Clear lake

a new daylight cool and bright clear water by Kapam Pangan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, February 21st, 2017*

*Prague, Czech republic*
20170217 - View from the Tower - Hotel Paris Prague by Chris Mitchell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, February 21st, 2017*

*Three Sisters, Monument Valley Navajo Tribal Park, Oregon*

Follow me.. by Hanna Tor, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Grey lake - Chile

Créditos 
*​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, February 22nd, 2017*

*Amatitlan lake - Guatemala*


Lago Amatitlan, Guatemala by Miguel Miller, on Flickr


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*New York*


New York and the beauty of a quick instant. by Andres Glez (Thesergeant), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Zealand

The Road to Mount Cook by Aaron Jenkin, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Parliament Hill, Ottawa, Canada*
House of Power by Driver V, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, February 22nd, 2017*

*London, U.K.*
Crazy Days, City Lights by The Narratographer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, February 22nd, 2017*

*Moscow, Russia*

Moscow cityscape by Mistah_Grape, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Forbidden City, Beijin*
梦回紫禁城 by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Thursday, February 23rd, 2017*


*Zhangye Binggou Danxia landforms - 张掖冰沟丹霞*
Zhangye City, Gansu Province, NW China

It is part of the *Zhangye National Geo-park** (张掖国家地质公园) * 


DSC_3682 Zhangye, Gansu Province, China: Binggou Danxia Landform by TuAnh Nguyen, on Flickr






​


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Vancouver Canada by Linas U., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, February 23rd, 2017*

*Bergama, Izmir - Turkey*


Turkey by Va4lent, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal

Colourful Porto by Federica Gentile, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, February 23rd, 2017*

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Italy*

Colosseum by Bastian.K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, February 23rd, 2017*

*Brussels, Belgium*
2016-05-21_16-54-11_ILCE-6300_6218_DxO by Miguel Discart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, February 24th, 2017*

*Water drops *


roses in drops by ASPphotographic, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunrise at Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia


079A3294 by Filippo Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Matthias Church, Budapest, Hungary*
At The Top Of Budapest by Manuel Bischof, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Friday, February 24th, 2017

*Amalfi, Italy*

Amalfi di notte by Aldo Gragnaniello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, February 24th, 2017*

*Budapest, Hungary*
Pest in the palm of your hand, Budapest - EXPLORED July 8, 2016 by rudie_y, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*The Bahá'í House of Worship in Wilmette, Illinois, United States*
The Bahá'í House of Worship in Wilmette, Illinois. It is the oldest surviving Bahá'í House of Worship in the world, and the only one in the United States. (from wiki) by Mohammad H Ali, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, February 25th, 2017*

*Paris, France*
P1130803 by Eliana Settecase, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, February 25th, 2017*

*Sacred valley - Peru*


Perù: near Pisac: Vilcanota river in Valle Sagrato (Sacred Valley of the Incas) by Mario Falcetti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, March 2nd, 2017*

*Leba Humpata Mountain - Angola*



Cycling up the Serra da Leba road by jbdodane, on Flickr


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Prague Castle and Charles Bridge by rengawfalo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Queensland, Australia

Kangaroo point cliffs 2017 by Norbert Trewin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, March 2nd, 2017*

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai night by Albert Tan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, March 2nd, 2017*

*Langcliffe, England, United Kingdom*

Fire light by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Friday, March 3rd, 2017*


*Cuopu Lake and the Holy Zhajinjiabo Mountains - 措普湖和扎金甲博神山*
Batang County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China


措普湖 by Alvin Chen, on Flickr



​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, March 3rd, 2017*

*Sava Dolinka River and Zgornjesavska valley - Slovenia*


View from Ajdna of Sava Dolinka River and Zgornjesavska valley by Silva Predalič, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Tin Shui Wai, Hong Kong*
Layered In Blue by Peter Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Austria









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/33056017752/sizes/l


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*New York, USA*


manhattan by Philippe BAUVILLAIN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, March 3rd, 2017*

*Kagbeni, Mustang, Nepal*

TREKKING ANNAPURNA...[Explore] by lupus alberto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, March 3rd, 2017*

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Miami by Travelbag, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*San Rafael Lagoon Glacier - Chile


Créditos 
*​


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Wat Phra Kaew, Bangkokg, Thailand*
Wat Phra Kaew by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, March 4th, 2017*

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin,Deutscher Dom by Karsten Lützen, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Karakoram Mountain Range, Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan*


Answering the call of mountains-2400 by ZaiGHaM Islam, on Flickr


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Singapore*


Cityscape of Singapore city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, March 4th, 2017*

*Near Quito - Ecuador*


Andes from Quito Teleferico by Ian Barnard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, March 4th, 2017*

*Long Valley Caldera, California*

Geologic curiosity by Marc Briggs, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*
Hang Glacier - Chile*


Créditos ​


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Swe Taw Myat Pagoda, Yangon, Myanmar*
Swal Taw Pagoda by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

deleted


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Warsaw, Poland*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/QTmThj]IMG_4794 by Grzegorz Paskudzki, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, March 5th, 2017*

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Central Plaza in the colonial city of Valladolid Mexico by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Gdańsk, Poland*
Colorful reflections by Sizun Eye, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, March 5th, 2017*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

Reflexos no Amanhecer - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, march 5th, 2017*

*Barinia - Australia*


There's Gold in dem dere hills. by Darren Schiller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, 5th, 2017*

*Ang Thong Park - Thailand*


Parque Nacional Marino de Ang Thong (Tailandia) by Juan Jose Rentero, on Flickr


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Wroclaw, Poland*


Frozen by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Lofoten Sunset by Simone Gramegna, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Santiago de Chile Sky*



Créditos ​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, March 6th, 2017*

*Hraunfossar, Iceland*

Hraunfossar by Eveline Peter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, March 6th, 2017*

*Madrid, Spain*
Hora punta V2 by Javier Martinez Moran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, March 7th, 2017*

*Conero - Italy*


Ancona - Regata del Conero by Marche Tourism, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Verso la Malga Nemes by Davide, on Flickr


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Genoa, Italy*


Boccadasse by Silvio Maggioni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, March 7th, 2017*

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague by Young, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, March 7th, 2017*

*Santa Cruz, Madeira Islands, Portugal*

let's go to the beach... by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Flagstaff, Arizona, US









https://www.flickr.com/photos/halvie/33168403091/sizes/l


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, March 8th, 2017*

*San Lucas cape - Mexico*


Lover's Beach by Adam Geitgey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, March 8th, 2017*

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Long Exposure by Helber Moura®, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, March 8th, 2017*

*Anchorage, Alaska*

Iditarod 2017 by Mike Criss, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

* "Mocha" & "la Jueza" Two female pumas in 
Torres del Paine National Park - Chile


Créditos 
*​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, March 9th, 2017*

*Chamarel waterfall - Mauritius Island*


Chutes de Chamarel by mrtoubib, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Bavarian Dream by Volker Handke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, March 9th, 2017*

*Bryce Canyon, Utah*

Night Vision by James Neeley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, March 9th, 2017*

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw Skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Grand Bassin Lake, Mauritius*

1 by Kaviraj Ghoorah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, March 10th, 2017*

*Mochima park - Venezuela*


Mochima by Carlos Felipe Antonorsi, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Prague, Czech Republic*
Prague by Dmitry Sakharov, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Death Valley National Park, California, US

A Great Big Place by Thomas Frejek, on Flickr


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Venice, Italy*


Venice... by Bent Inge Ask, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, March 10th, 2017*

*Glencoe, Scotland*

Loch Leven by Armin Fuchs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, March 10th, 2017*

*Athens, Greece*
athens (3) by Wandering Soul #8, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, March 11th, 2017*

*Berlin, Germany*
IMG_2139 by Moritz Bloch, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Malmö, Sweden*
Hope by Peter Lübeck, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, March 11th, 2017*

*Canadian Rockies*

Born Free by Sapna Reddy Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Dir Valley, Pakistan*


Jahaz banda, Dir Valley, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa by >> Ali Hasan <<, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Vancouver island - Canada
DSCF1907 by Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

Brasília (amanhecer - dawn) by Marcos Antonio, no Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Lake Sadpara, Pakistan*


Lake sadpara skardu pakistan by saleem shahid, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, March 15th, 2017*

*Portugal*

These faces in the mirrors Are but the shadows and phantoms of myself. by S-ka.., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, March 15th, 2017*

*Paris, France*
Un soir de Mars by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*
Black-necked swans on Lake Vichuquen 
Central Chile


Créditos 
*​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, March 16th, 2017*

*Curaçao*


Santa Martha View I by Marguerite Elias, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Three Shires V Pano by David Ballantyne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, March 16th, 2017*

*Yosemite National Park, California*

Cook's Meadow - Explored by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, March 16th, 2017*

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
6th Street Bridge - Los Angeles by Joshua Gunther, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Rohtas Fort, Punjab Province, Pakistan*


Rohtas Fort. Pakistan. by Khalil-ur-Rehman Waleed, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Warsaw, Poland*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/Rx8uBw]Varsavia by Luigi Corvaglia, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

deleted


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, March 17th, 2017*

*Faroe Island - Denmark*


färöer inseln - auf streymoy - kollefjord teil 2 by Frank Brexel, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Valetta, Malta*
Panorama of Valletta Skyline in the Evening, Malta by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunrise at Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

Untitled by Samuel Weldin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, March 17th, 2017*

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

Twins by Mopple Labalaine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, March 17th, 2017*

*Aiguèze, France*

Aigueze. Provence. France by Ana González, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, March 18th, 2017*

*Berlin, Germany*
BERLIN ALEXANDERPLATZ by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, March 18th, 2017*

*Wolf, Tyrol, Austria*

The Longest Railway Tunnel of the World by Bergfex Tirol, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Lungshan Temple, Taiwan*
Lungshan Temple, Taipei by Berliner Weisse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, March 18th, 2017*

*Usambara mountains - Tanzania*


Usambara Mountains, Tanzania by Maria Ogrzewalska, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Castro - Chile


Créditos 
*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, March 19th, 2017*

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Night shot by Madalin Neculai, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Prague, Czech Republic*
Prague by Dmitry Sakharov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, March 19th, 2017*

*Canberra, Australia*

Ballooning at Canberra by Howard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, March 20th, 2017*

*Takayama Mura - Japan*


牧境 Autumn Rangeland ~ 山田牧場（YAMABOKUワイルドスノーパーク) @ Shiga Kogen 志賀高原, 長野~ by PS兔~兔兔兔~, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bryce Canyon, Utah, US

Bryce Canyon by Alexander Shchukin, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Warsaw*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/S9p9kU]Street Life by Michael, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Sheykh Zayed Grand Mosque, Abu Dhabi, UAE*
An Arabien Night by Manuel Bischof, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, March 20th, 2017*

*Oslo, Norway*

oslo by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, March 20th, 2017*

*Mořina, Central Bohemian Region, Czech Republic*

Velká Amerika (Big America, Czech Grand Canyon) by Liubomir Paut, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Islamia College, Peshawar, Pakistan*


islamia college peshawar kp by GULSHAN AZEEZ AZEEZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, March 21st, 2017*

*Meroe Pyramids - Sudan*


sudan - the black pharaohs by retlaw snellac, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Golden pines by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, March 21st, 2017*

*New York City*
From Central Park by Karina, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, March 21st, 2017*

*Zlechov, Zlin Region, Czech Republic*

Evening countyside by Zbyněk Hruboš, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, March 22nd, 2017*

*Scoresby Sound - Greenland*


The Giant (explored) by hpd-fotografy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Beach

Head To The Heart by duartesol, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Warsaw, Poland*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/SN2cT6]Barbacane in Warschau by Ambre Ombre, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, March 22nd, 2017*

*Au, Munich, Bavaria*

Sankt Lukas by Chris Buhr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, March 22nd, 2017*

*Moscow, Russia*
2_DSC9619 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, march 31st, 2017*

*Tuki Tuki valley - New Zealand*


Frost in the Tuki Tuki valley by Jos Buurmans, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/33604112241/sizes/l


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Børsen and Christiansborg, Copenhagen, Denmark*
Børsen and Christiansborg by Ole Steffensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, March 31st, 2017*

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*
above us stars, below us constellations by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, March 31st, 2017*

*Venice, Italy*

toujours cette belle vue du Campanile de Venise ! by Jean Pierre FREY, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Karakoram Highway (KKH),Gilgit Baltistan, Pakistan*


Karakoram Highway by Shahbaz Aalam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, April 1st, 2017*

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Painted Ladies, San Francisco by Rajan Raju, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, April 1st, 2017*

*Somewhere in Pichincha - Ecuador*


View of Inter-Andean Valleys from Pichincha Volcano by I am Wilderness, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, April 2nd, 2017*

*Montréal, Canada*
Mount Royal Montreal by Kyle Stopczynski, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Sydney Opera House At Dusk by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Cathedral of Christ the Savior, Moscow, Russia*
Cathedral of Christ the Saviour by Кирилл Митин, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*sunday, April 2nd 2017*

*Ngorongoro Crater, Lake Manyara - Tanzania*


Tanzania by Emily Zern, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, April 3rd, 2017*

*Orkney, Scotland - UK*


Hoy by Michael Prince, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, April 3rd, 2017*

*New York City*
IMG_8029 by Nathan Sohl, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California Farmland, US

California weather! by Gaurav Agrawal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, April 3rd, 2017*

*Saudarkrokr, Saudarkrokur, Iceland*

The whole Shebang by Friðþjófur M., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, April 4th, 2017*

*Razorback, Victoria - Australia*


Razorback Panorama by Jos Buurmans, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Kiev, Ukraine*


Kiev - Maidan by Roland Wich, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, April 4th, 2017*

*Madrid, Spain*
City of Madrid by Diriye Amey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, April 5th, 2017*

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bhumibol bridges by Florian Christian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, April 10th, 2017*

*Lord Howe Island - Australia*


View from Gower by Brad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, April 10th, 2017*

*Madrid, Spain*
Laura by Jose Luis Romera, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, April 10th, 2017*

*Gullfoss, Iceland*

Gullfoss by Greg Whitton, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Color Andes - Perú


Créditos 
*​


----------



## BARLACH (Dec 2, 2014)

*Mexico city - Mexico*

IMG_3043 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, April 11th, 2017*

*Ysyk Kol - Kyrgyzstan*


TienShan057 by David Nordin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, April 11th, 2017*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Corcovado by Marek G., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, April 11th, 2017*

*Gian, Jammu and Kashmir, India*

Tsarap River Valley, India 2016 by © Jan Reurink, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago Skyline by Tony Shi, en Flickr


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

*Warsaw, Poland*


Downtown Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Fuego volcano, Guatemala* 


Mi Fuego by Albert Dros, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia, Spain*

Valencia by Cosimo Leoci, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, April 12th, 2017*

*Great Reef barrier - Australia*


4-9949_1 by EliFaf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, April 12th, 2017*

*Saltfjell, Norway*

NO - Saltfjell by Neel Bechtiger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, April 12th, 2017*

*Prague, Czech republic*
Château de Prague depuis le Pont Charles by Julien Bukowski, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^WOW Christos-Greece , Way too Beautiful :heart: Fantastic and Wonderful for Easter Week, May God Bless Everyone This Week, Holy Thursday, Good Friend , Happy Saturday and a Beautiful Easter Sunday to all MY /Our SSC Friendly Family Brothers , SSC Sisters, and SSC Moderators and Administrators , and Of course Our SSC Guests and SSC Friends to Everyone here :grouphug:


christos-greece said:


> *Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
> Corcovado by Marek G., on Flickr


Definitely One Of Our4 Best Photos of the day , for Wednesday, " HUMP Day :lol: , " April 12th, 2017, 
 Peace and Happiness to ALL of the # 1 SkyScraperCity Dot com World Wide Website for almost 15 Years this September, 
Smiles always and Forever,. Amen , 
Chuck !!


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia, Spain*

20141216_valencia_1529 by David Bell, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday April 13th, 2017*

*Rio de Janeiro *


Rio de Janeiro - Sagui - Nordestinos no Rio de Janeiro - Brasil by Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Basilique Saint Pierre de Rome 

Vatican


Basilique Saint Pierre de Rome by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, April 13th, 2017*

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Downtown LA by philcalvert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, April 13th, 2017*

*Camara De Lobos, Madeira Islands, Portugal*

Am Weg vom Pico do Arieiro zum Pico Ruivo by Michael Hanisch, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Good Friday, April 14th, 2017*



*Chengdu Taikoo Li Shopping District - 成都 太古里 商圈*
Chengdu City, Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China


Chengdu - Taikooli village and Daci Temple by Philippe LEJEANVRE, on Flickr






​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, April 14th, 2017*

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney by Ganzorig Gantulga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, April 14th, 2017*

*Lake Leopoldo, Amazonas - Venezuela*


Paraka Wachoi (Lago Leopoldo | Lake Leopoldo) by Fernando Flores, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, April 14th, 2017*

*La Condamine, Monaco*

Good morning Monaco by .Rem FER06, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Poland*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/E511f3]Leba, Poland - August 2015 by Robert Kresa, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia, Spain*

Valencia: plaza del Ayuntamiento. by lgonzalez_l Luis González, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, April 15th, 2017*

*Shanghai, China*
follow the light by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Los Angeles, California, USA *









Los Angeles — 2017 by Chris Perardi, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, April 15th, 2017*

*Autana Mount - Venezuela*


Tepui Autana, estado Amazonas by Diana Carolina Goncalves, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, April 15th, 2017*

*Amber Fort, Jaipur, India*

Cityscape, Amer by asim hakeem, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, April 16th, 2017*

*San Andres de Teixido - Spain*


Village de San Andrés de Teixido, Enseada de San Andrés et Punta Robaliceira, Cedeira, province de La Corogne, Galice, Espagne. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Beach, Balochistan Province, Pakistan*


Sunset at Golden Beach Makran Coastal Highway, Balochistan by Usman Miski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, April 16th, 2017*

*Moscow, Russia*
Chapter-1 by Nikolai Averinskii, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Port Saplaya. *Valencia, Spain*

Port Saplaya by Fernando Sánchez A., en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, April 16th, 2017*

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*

Dubrovnik Sunset by Colin Pallot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, April 17th, 2017*

*Warsaw, Poland*
Untitled by Rry_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, April 17th, 2017*

*Ardoukoba - Djibouti*


Gibuti Febbraio 2016 -Vulcano Ardoukoba- by sauro pucci, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Florence, Italy*
Florence by wizard cg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, April 17th, 2017*

*East Kootenay, British Columbia, Canada*

Swansea Mountain April Summit Hike - North views on descent by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Autumn - Chile


Créditos 
*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, April 22nd, 2017*

*Alexandria, Egypt*
ALEXANDRIA_EGYPT. by Tarek Raafat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, April 22nd, 2017*

*Zomba plateau - Malawi*


Zomba Plateau by Lara Hintelmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, April 22nd, 2017*

*Kings House Hotel, Scotland, United Kingdom*

Frosty Cliché by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Nakagin Capsule Tower, Japan*
nakagin capsule tower 9174 by s.alt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, April 23th, 2017*

*Kilauea, Hawaii*

Mount Kilauea Volcano by Tory Kallman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, April 23rd, 2017*

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Apotekið by Viv Lynch, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Copenhagen City Hall, Denmark*
København rådhus / Copenhagen City Hall, Denmark by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, April24th, 2017*

*Kolbachy view from the castle - Slovakia*


Spis Castle View by Vangelis, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia, Spain.* Market

MERCADO CENTRAL (VALENCIA) by Victor Sangermán, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, April 24th, 2017*

*Sipi falls - Uganda*


SF IMG_8717 sipi falls by Kevin Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, April 24th, 2017*

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague by Maros Demko, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Gardens by the Bay, Singapore*
Garden by the bay !!! by Mai Son, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, April 24th, 2017*

*Isere, Rhone-Alpes, France*

Devoluy W ridge by Stephan H., on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia, Spain* Holy Grail.


Valencia Cathedral / Catedral de Valencia by Trevor Huxham, en Flickr Santo Cáliz


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, April 25th, 2017*

*Miami from above* 


Millionaire's Row by Woody Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Mottolino (Feb 11, 2017)

Amazing pics.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, April 25th, 2017*

*Mexico city, Mexico*
44 above 7350 by Sergio Garcia Rill, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, April 25th, 2017*

*Utah, US*

Morning Rises by Drew Doty, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Villena (Alicante, Spain)*

Castillo de La Atalaya by Francisco Esteve, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, may 3rd, 2017*

*Lake Baikal - Russia*


7081 Тажеранская степь, Tazeranskaja steppe, озеро Байкал, Lake Baikal by igor parhomcik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, May 3rd, 2017*

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok at Night by Christian Mönnig, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, May 3rd, 2017*

*Drummond Castle, Scotland, United Kingdom*

SCO_Drummond_Castle_Crieff_01 by Julian Weyer, on Flickr


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Flying Dream 


Flying Dream with Jim Nougarolles by Tristan 'Shu' Lebeschu, on Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, May 4th, 2017*

*Whangaroa - New Zealand*


DSC06576.jpg by Matthias W., on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Gdańsk, Poland*
Gdańsk: Over the Motława river by blaciej, on Flickr


----------



## William_Matheus (Jan 19, 2015)

*Thursday, May 4th, 2017*

*Serra do Rio do Rastro, Santa Catarina state, southern region of Brazil.*


Sem título by jeferson cherobin, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, May 4th, 2017*

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, Sweden by Colin and Kara, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, May 4th, 2017*

*Falkirk, Scotland, United Kingdom*

The Falkirk Wheel, Scotland by Chris Golightly, on Flickr


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> *Stockholm, Sweden*
> https://flic.kr/p/HWWc9hStockholm, Sweden by Colin and Kara, on Flickr


Excelent view of Stockholm! :naughty: 

Nice pic :cheers:


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Campello (Alicante, Spain)*

EL CAMPELLO ALICANTE 6673 23-10-2016 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, may 5th, 2017*

*Neerach from above - Switzerland*


Neerach by Woody Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Capitol Hill, Washington DC*
Capitol Hill | Washington DC | USA by Darkcloud Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, may 5th, 2017*

*Switzerland*

046 Ballonwoche Flims by Susanne Romegialli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, May 5th 2017*

*Marseille, France*
Place de la Préfecture - Marseille (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, May 6th 2017*

*Alexandria, Egypt*
ALEXANDRIA_EGYPT_3 by Tarek Raafat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, May 6th, 2017*

*Tropea - Italy*


Tropea by Matteo E. Gusman, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Calpe (Alicante, Spain)* EU

Fuegos Artificiales de Calpe-8 by Pd FOTOGRAFIA, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, May 6th, 2017*

*Bjerkreim, Norway*

Ørsdalen/Bjerkreim/Norway by Bjørn Peder Bjørkeland, on Flickr


----------



## William_Matheus (Jan 19, 2015)

*Saturday, May 6th, 2017*

*Iguazu Falls, Brazil/Argentina*


Devil's throat and its viewing platform by Linda De Volder, no Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, May 11th, 2017*

*Tian Sham Mountain - Kyrgyzstan* 


Tian Shan (in 4000 metres) by Tomáš Pfeifer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, May 12th, 2017*

*Cape Reinga - New Zealand*


Cape Reinga, NZ by phudd23, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, May 12th, 2017*

*Sydney, Australia*

Jacaranda Season by satochappy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, May 12th, 2017*

*Riomaggiore, Italy*

light and shadow by levibohnacker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, May 13th, 2017*

*Berlin, Germany*

Berliner Dom by stefanschaefer90, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Saturday, May 13th, 2017*





*Namcha Barwa Peak (7,756 M)'s Reflection in an Unknown Lake (Tibet) - 西藏林芝 南迦巴瓦峰倒映湖中*
Mêdog County, Nyingchi Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, SW China



_MG_7312 by Zon Wong, on Flickr




​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, May 13th, 2017*

*Gawadar aereal view - Pakistan*


Gawadar II by Yasir Nisar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, May 13th, 2017*

*Val Gardena, Dolomites, Italy*

Aerial View of Selva Val Gardena in the Evening, Val Gardena, Dolomites, Italy by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, May 14th, 2017*

*Barcelona, Spain*
DSCF2443 by Carlos Torres, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, May 14th, 2017*

*Volcan Masaya, Nicaragua*

Volcano Masaya by Travicted Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Shitennoji Temple, Osaka, Japan*
Tierra de contrastes. by Alberto Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, May 15th, 2017*

*Bayan Ölgii - Mongolia*


beautiful landscape of the Altai Region of Bayan-Ölgii in Western Mongolia by dave stamboulis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, May 15th, 2017*

*Cobar, Australia*

Cobar: A big hole by Greg McLachlan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, May 15th, 2017*

*Prague, Czech republic*
The Charles Bridge / Karlův most, Prague by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tuesday, May 16th, 2017*





*Taiyuan Villa Built in Year 1928 at Shanghai's Former French Concession - 上海原法租界 太原别墅*
Xuhui District, Shanghai Municipality, Eastern China



Taiyuan Villa Downtown Shanghai 上海太原别墅 by Dennis Wu, on Flickr




​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, May 16th, 2017*

*Banff - Canada*


Westerly view from Tunnel mountain. by Bernie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, May 16th, 2017*

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo T-Bane station - Oslo Norway by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, May 16th, 2017*

*Seara Velha, Madeira Islands, Portugal*

Madeira - Curral das Freiras by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Poland*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/PYFrBA]Cistercian monastery in Jedrzejów by Mial1, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, May 17th, 2017*

*Venice, Italy*
Santa Maria della Salute church in Venice by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, May 22nd, 2017*

*Preobrazhenskaya bay - Russia*


sunlight in valley - preobrazhenskay cove/bay - medny island by Russell Scott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, May 22nd, 2017*

*New York City*
Looking down 56 Leonard by svvvk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, May 22nd, 2017*

*Cancun, Mexico*

Bye bye Cancun by Karina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, May 23rd, 2017*

*Kayangan Lake - Philippines*


Kayangan Lake by Eugene Bacosa, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*San Francisco*
Golden Ridge Leading to Golden Gate by Todd Danger Farr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, May 23rd, 2017*

*Lahaina, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Maui Landscapes by Dunby PICS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, May 24th, 2017*

*Oromia - Ethiopia *


037 by Marco Carnovale, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, May 24th, 2017*

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*

Over the Edge by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, May 24th, 2017*

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Ortaköy Mosque Istanbul - Türkiye by BoRaXiN34, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Bruges, Belgium*
Burg Square at Night by BOC Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, may 25th, 2017*

*Sabinyo - Rwanda*


Sabinyo, Kinigi, Rwanda 8308_10_09HDR_MC3 by Marcell Claassen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, may 25th, 2017*

*Crimea, Ukraine*

Temple of The Sun by Konstantin Voronov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, May 25th, 2017*

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
2017-05-17_08-49-35 by Chung-Jen Chao, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Valparaíso - Chile*


Créditos ​


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Schloss Oberhofen, Switzerland*
Schloss Oberhofen by Jean Schmitt, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Mojacar ---- Spain*

Christmas 2012 696 by Rebecca Tanner, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, May 26th, 2017*

*Kunashir island - Russia*


Turquoise Hot lake in caldera of Golovnina volcano by Evgeny Gorodetsky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, May 26th, 2017*

*Lofoten, Norway*

Viking dreams (Explored) by Sapna Reddy Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, May 26th, 2017*

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia - Canal Grande by zacke82, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, May 27th, 2017*

*Chochis - Bolivia*


Mirador de Chochis by Andrea Lozano, on Flickr


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Blumenau, Brazil
*


Desfile 7 de Setembro em Blumenau 2010. Veja no BLOG www. jaimebatistadasilva.blogspot.com by JAIME BATISTA DA SILVA, no Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunday, June 4th, 2017*







*Hongshan Grand Canyon at the Tianshan Mouontains (Xinjiang, China) - 新疆 伊犁 天山山区 红山大峡谷*
*Ili Prefecture*, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China


Hongshan Great Canyon 紅山大峡谷 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr











​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, June 4th, 2017*

*Miami, U.S.A.*
City of West Palm Beach, Palm Beach County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, June 4th, 2017*

*Bolzano, Trentino-Alto Adige, Italy*

Puez Odle (Puez-Geisler) Italy by andrebatz, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Catedral de Sevilla*, Sevilla, Spain
Catedral de Sevilla by Isabel Perez Marin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, June4th, 2017*

*Nahuel Huapi national park - Argentina*


Argentina - Parque nacional Nahuel Huapi by Michael Kemper, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Autumn 
National Park Conguillío - Chile*


Créditos ​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, June 5th, 2017*

*Saqqara - Egypt*


Egitto Saqqara by patrizia zanetti, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Dubrovnik*, Croatia
Mediterranean View by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, June 5th, 2017*

*Madrid, Spain*
Maggie at Skyline by Antonio Aliaga, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, June 5th, 2017*

*Kalampaka, Thessaly and Continental Greece, Greece*

Great Meteoron Monastery by Alexander Shchukin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, June 6th, 2017*

*Squamish - Canada*


Squamish town from the Chief by Pierre Leclerc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, June 6th, 2017*

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Sigma 10-20mm by Ronaldo Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Villena (Alicante, Spain)*

[0040] Castillo de Villena. by José Balsas García, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, June 7th, 2017*

*Kivu lake - Rwanda*


Lake Kivu View by Chris Hawes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, June 7th, 2017*

*Gijon, Asturias, Spain*

Bendecidos por el sol/ Blessed by the sun by Jose Antonio. 62, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, June 7th, 2017*

*London, U.K.*
London May 2017 by Sebastian Scholl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, June 8th, 2017*

*Pershing, NV - US*


Believe! at the Burning Man by Dan Hogman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, June 8th, 2017*

*Hønefoss, Norway*

The Crossing by Ole Henrik Skjelstad, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia --- Spain*

Centro de Valencia by Carlos Santiago, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, June 8th, 2017*

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Speed of light by BartPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, June 9th, 2017*

*Puerto Plata view from the hill - Dominican Republic*


Pico Isabel de Torres cable car by S. Rae, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, June 9th, 2017*

*Ellora, Maharashtra, India*

Carving Devotion by Santanu Sen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, June 9th, 2017*

*Massif des Vosges, France*
Réédition 1 hiver 2015/2016 by Sebastien Achereiner, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Saturday, June 1oth, 2017*





*Mount Gongga (@ 7,556 m) in Western Sichuan Province - 蜀山之王 贡嘎山*
Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China



貢嘎山 by souushiow, on Flickr








​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, June 10th, 2017*

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin Karl-Marx-Allee by Thomas Bechtle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, June 10th, 2017*

*Caragutaatuba - Brazil*


Caraguatatuba by Plinio Gimenez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, June 10th, 2017*

*Mississauga, Ontario, Canada*

Rush Hour at YYZ by Richard Adams, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^ OH MY GOD, Our Lady of Lourdes :angel1:was with Both of the same Company Airline Pilots of these two almost Missed collision Airplanes fill with almost 200 Passengers and Crew members on each plane, 
Great Photo Josip, Our Djole13, I always see your Great and Beautiful Photos, just no more " likes " anymore, sorry, but you still can Make that Perfect Historic Mark of 200,000 Likes given to you by the end of this Year, I know you can Get them, 
May Our Lady Of Lourdes :angel:always and forever Bless You and I , Josip, 
Keep the Faith, and always keep smiling and be Cheerful, 
Your SSC Brother and SSC Friend:banana: , 
Chuck ! :cheers2:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunday, June 11th, 2017*





*Fosun Foundation at South Bund in Shanghai - 上海 南外滩 复星艺术中心*
Huangpu District, Shanghai Municipality, Eastern China


Fosun Foundation, a multilevel venue encircled by three layers of mechanical moving veil inspired by the open stages of traditional Chinese theatre, Bund Finance Centre complex, the Bund, Huangpu District, Shanghai, China [1200×800] by Frank Alvarado, on Flickr








​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, June 11th, 2017*

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Dementors over Reykjavik by Matt Parry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, June11th, 2017*

*valle Grande - Argentina*


El Submarino de Valle Grande by Mariano Alvarez Dive, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Santorini*, Greece
Aerial View of Fira in the Evening, Santorini, Greece by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, June11th, 2017*

*Cape Neddick, Maine*

Cape Neddick Light Station / Nubble Light by Sotitia Om, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, June 12th, 2017*

*Cuicocha Lagoon - Ecuador*


Wanderung Cuicocha (11) by rainer.reisen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, June 12th, 2017*

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague la nuit by laetitia lecointe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, June 12th, 2017*

*Dolomite Alps, Italy*

Misurina Lake by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Lahore, Punjab Province,Pakistan*


IMG_4560 copy by Muhammad Afzal, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Quito*, Ecuador
Dual time, Quito by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Rzeszow*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/Avb8HD]zdj.5 by Piotr Zegar, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

Ålesund, Norway
Ålesund by sunshine.kat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, June 18th, 2017*

*Dolomiti, Italy*

Forcella Denti di Terrarossa 2599 m by Danilo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, June 18th, 2017*

*Aleutian valley - US*


Aleutian Valley by Steve Besserman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, June 19th, 2017*

*Stars Valley - Iran*


Broken Heart Earth by Mehdi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, June 19th, 2017*

*Paris, France*
Evening in Paris by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, June 19th, 2017*

*Segesta, Sicily, Italy*

_DLS7135.jpg by Daniel Laurin, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Bangkok*, Thailand
Day to night short of Temple in china town by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Phandar Valley, Ghizer, Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan*


Phandar valley by Imran Schah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, June 20th, 2017*

*Grootberg - Namibia*


12.32 Grootberg by Stefaan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, June 20th, 2017*

*Chamonix, Rhone-Alpes, France*

Chamonix, Mont Blanc, Aiguille du Midi and Glacier des Bossons. France. by Els, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, June 20th, 2017*

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Nocturna CDMX (3) by monchor1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, June 21st, 2017*

*Potaro River - Guyana*


Potaro River - Kaieteur National Park by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, June 21st, 2017*

*Malcesine, Veneto, Italy*

Upper station, Tratto Spino, Monte Baldo Cable Car. by Els, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, June 21st, 2017*

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow tram by Losashik Losashik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, June 22nd, 2017*

*Kaunos - Turkey*


_DSC0039 by Ian Fraser, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, June 22nd, 2017*

*Lienz, Tyrol, Austria*

2017.06 - Grossglockner, Alps, High Tauern, Austria by Lukasz Surowiecki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, June 22nd, 2017*

*Shanghai, China*
Temple of Peace and Tranquility by Nathan Ceulemans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, June 23rd, 2017*

*Juneau - US*


DSC0562 Juneau, Alaska by Najeeb Mahmud, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Uluru, Australia*

Uluru - Moonrise by Andrew Goodall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, June 23rd, 2017*

*Xian, China*
Torre de la Campana Xian by Paqui & Quique (ver fotos por Álbumes), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, July 8th, 2017*

*Ruwanduz's Kharand - Iraq*


Nawroz at Ruwanduz's Kharand by naddieuk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, July 8th, 2017*

*St. Gotthard Pass, Switzerland*

A night on the St. Gotthard Pass by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*sunday, July 9th, 2017*

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ciudad de México by Macbeth Alfonso Gómez Paredes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, July 9th, 2017*

*Vestur-Skaftafellssysla, Iceland*

Iceland 2017- Fjaðrárgljúfur [EXPLORED] by Christian BARRET, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, July 9th, 2017*

*Black Canyon sucker hole - Canada*


Black Canyon sucker hole by Mike Danneman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, July 10th, 2017*

*Motochi - Japan*


元地[礼文島/桃岩コース(つばめ山山頂より)] by taniuniyana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, July 10th, 2017*

*Venice, Italy*
Venetian paths 39 by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, July 10th, 2017*

*Salford Quays, Greater Manchester, England*

Sunrise over the Quays (Explore 10/07/17 #16) by Andy Rouse, on Flickr


----------



## William_Matheus (Jan 19, 2015)

*Monday, July 10th, 2017*

*Serra do Rio do Rastro, Santa Catarina, Brazil
*

A incrível estrada da Serra do Rio do Rastro - The amazing Rio do Rastro Mountain road! by Mateus Pabst, no Flickr


----------



## akif90 (Sep 11, 2012)

*BOHEY DULANG, SABAH STATE, MALAYSIA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/shutterscreamer/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, July 11th, 2017*

*Coron Islands - Philippines*


Lagoon by Gerald Diño, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, July 11th, 2017*

*Olympia Park, Munich, Germany*

What a beautiful sunset by Martin Matte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, July 11th, 2017*

*Madrid, Spain*
El instante. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Santiago de Chile


Créditos 
*​


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Sharda-Pakistan*


Sharda, Neelum Valley AJK (Pakistan) by Muhammad Akram Attari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, July 12th, 2017*

*Fort Dauphin - Madagascar*


20120909_189 by Maeve Boland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, July 12th, 2017*

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok Spezial 26 by Bernard Werder, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, July 12th, 2017*

*Enkhuizen, Netherlands*

Enkhuizen haven by Joost Lodder, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Elche / Elx --- Spain*

Elche by miahoyin, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Palermo evening by Pablo Maresca Photography, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*July, Sunday 16th, 2016*

*Scotland, United Kingdom*

Scald Law from Allermuir Hill by Matthew James Turner, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Santiago en Invierno


Créditos 
*​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Perito Moreno Glacier, Argentina*


Parque Nac. Los Glaciares / Glaciar Perito Moreno by Felipe Bustamante, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, July 17th, 2017*

*Cocos Island National Park - Costa Rica*


White-Tipped Reef Sharks by T2inSF, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, July 17th, 2017*

*Paris, France*
Aerial parade for Bastille Day by Peter Albion, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Angel Falls, Venezuela*


Angel Falls Venezuela by Zoey Francis, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, July 18th, 2017*

*Oberrathen, Saxony, Germany*

Bastei Sunrise by Alexander Lauterbach, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, July 18th, 2017*

*Galapagos Island - Ecuador*


Galapagos Islands by Only One, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Lahore, Pakistan


l a h o r e by Aamir Bilal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, July 19th, 2017*

*Kildrummy, Scotland*

Kildrummy Castle Gardens by peaflockster, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*


River Embankment Lopan. Kharkiv. Ukraine by Igor Nayda, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, July 19th, 2017*

*Stora Sjöfallet National Park - Sweden*


Amazing nature - helicopter ride over Rapadalen - Swedish Lappland [Explored - thank you all!] by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, July 19th, 2017*

*Bangkok, Thailand*
NightScape by chaytop_34, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Gattian Lake, Pakistan*


Gattian Lake, Neelum Valley. by Aheed Naveed, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Las Conchas, Guatemala*


Las Conchas foto Aerea by Sergio Antonio Ponce, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, July 20th, 2017*

*Franschoek Pass - South Africa*


1LK_4065_1 2 by leon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, July 20th, 2017*

*Mae Chaem, Chiang Mai, Thailand*

Duo pagoda by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, July 20th, 2017*

*Shanghai, China*
The Bank of China by AshTGPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*National Theatre, Prague*
Národní divadlo by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Vilnius, Lithuania*


Old Town Street by Casey H + Nadia Y, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, August 3rd, 2017*

*Le Morne - Mauritius Island*


Le Morne by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, August 3rd, 2017*

*Madrid, Spain*
People Dancing by Luis Guimaraes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, August 3rd, 2017*

*Alviso, San Jose, California*

San Francisco Bay Marshland From the Air by Jill Clardy, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Piran, Slovenia*


Beautiful Piran by Alan1954, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, August 4th, 2017*

*Nukui Dam - Japan*


Colorful autumn Dam by Masashi Bon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, August 4th, 2017*

*Barcelona, Spain*
DSC_0197 by paul lazaro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, August 4th, 2017*

*Saddleworth, England, United Kingdom*

The Trinnacle Sunset - Peak District Photography by James Grant, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Saturday, August 5th, 2017*







*Hangzhou International Expo Center - 杭州国际博览中心*
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China



Hangzhou International Expo Center, Zhejiang, China_Theinteriordirectory by The Interior Directory, on Flickr







​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rosario, Argentina*


Rosario by Pablo Gonzalez, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturdy, August 5th, 2017*

*El Haouaria - Tunisia*


Landscape El Haouaria, Nabeul (Tunisia) by Usaid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, August 5th, 2017*

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Brasilia - Future City by Victor Lima, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, August 5th, 2017*

*Fresno, California, United States*

Ward Lake Pond by punahou77, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunday, August 6th, 2017*







*Chongqing Huguang Guild Hall Built in Year 1759 - 重庆 湖广会馆*
Yuzhong District, Chongqing Municipality, SW China



Downtown skyline over Huguang Guild Hall. China, Chongqing, March 2017. #china #chongqing #huguang #guildhall seen from #dongshuimenbridge #traditionalarchitecture #oldandnew #architecture #highrise #yuzhong #xiaoshizi by Jos Kraaijeveld, on Flickr





​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Santiago de Chile


Créditos 
*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, August 6th, 2017*

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Colombia - Bogotá by MoralesLuisalGT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, August 6th, 2017*

*Macrabal - Peru*


Macrabal Peru. A very small quaint village. by letsridebikes.ca, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, August 6th, 2017*

*Coconino, Arizona, United States*

Magic Hour by Bill Ferris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, August 7th, 2017*

*Prague, Czech republic*
Dancing House, Prague #2 by Ignacio Ferre Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, August 7th, 2017*

*Glencar lake - Ireland*


Whee! by Ben Bulben, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, August 16th, 2017*

*Bardo - Poland*


From Calvary hillside by jahl graphy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, August 16th, 2017*

*Háifoss, Iceland*

Háifoss (High Falls) by Ken Bergman, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*


Hauptbahnhof by towoberlin, en Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Santiago de Chile ( Mapocho River)


Créditos 
*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, August 17th, 2017*

*Berlin, Germany*
Museumsinsel by Felix Kolbitz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, August 17th, 2017*

*Whitsunday island - Australia
*

whitsunday-islands-australia by IDEE PER VIAGGIARE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, August 17th, 2017*

*Cornwall, England, United Kingdom*

Tintagel by Ludovic Lagadec, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Plaza de Mayo, Buenos Aires by Karina, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, August 18th, 2017*

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
los-angeles-1598750_1280 by randy-16 mauldin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, AUgust 18th, 2017*

*Martins Ferry, OH - US*


Martins Ferry at Night by Kyle Krajnyak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, AUgust 18th, 2017*

*Greensforge, England, United Kingdom *

Birmingham in the evening by John McLinden, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Big Almaty Lake, Kazakhstan*


looking west across big almaty lake by Russell Scott, en Flickr


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Friday, August 18th, 2017*

*Dolomites in Trentino, Italy*









Trentino by Drogan Santini, en Flickr.


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

deleted


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, August 19th, 2017*

*Ordino, Andorra*
Ordino (Andorra) by Josep Maria Viñolas Esteva, on Flickr


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Saturday, August 19th, 2017*

*Bryce Canyon, Utah, United States*









Bryce Canyon by S. P. Soares, on Flickr.


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, August 19th, 2017*

*Malpica, Galicia, Spain*

Malpica de Bergantiños by José Luis García Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, August 19th, 2017*

*Monsaraz - Portugal*


Monsaraz - Le château by Gervais Chouinard, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Roatán, Honduras*


Honduras is beautiful by Nadia Aguilar, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, August 20th, 2017*

*London, U.K.*
2 Red Busses by Dan Gilbert Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Renato Hugo (Nov 7, 2010)

*São Paulo | Brazil*

Reflection 
by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, August 20th, 2017*

*Sermoneta - Italy*


Sunset over Agro Pontino by Marco Iacobone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, August 20th, 2017*

*Aalesund, More og Romsdal, Norway*

Ålesund by Jason Rolls, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, August 21st, 2017*

*Hohenzollern Castle - Germany*


Castle on a Mountain by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, August 21st, 2017*

*Madrid, Spain*
Man and woman. Ph. M.Buendia. Model: Albina Belova. Madrid. Spain. by Albina Belova, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, August 21st, 2017*

*Berchtesgaden, Bavaria, Germany*

Watzmann by Stefan Klauke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, August 22nd, 2017*

*Zomba plateau - Malawi*


Zomba Plateau by Lara Hintelmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, August 22nd, 2017*

*Reinefjorden, Lofoten Island Norway*

Reinefjorden, Lofoten Island Norway by Celia W. zhen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, August 22nd, 2017*

*Moscow, Russia*
City lights. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*St. Maddalena, Italy*
St. Maddalena in mountains by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, August 23rd, 2017*

*Kalsoy - Faroe Island*


Kalsoy by Daniel Haussmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, August 23rd, 2017*

*Bangkok, Thailand*
DJI_0078 by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, August 23rd, 2017*

*England, United Kingdom*

Marina Fire by Steve Cole, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Iguazú Falls, Misiones, Argentina*


The endless River by *Capture the Moment* (back 4 September), en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, August 24th, 2017*

*Benbulben Mountain - Ireland*


"Benbulben Mountain" Sligo - Ireland by Gareth Wray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, August 24th, 2017*

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Changing Cityscape of downtown Los Angeles. by Bob Gingg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, August 24th, 2017*

*Lysebotn, Rogaland, Norway*

Lysebotn by Siggi007, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Santiago de Chile

Créditos 
*​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Helsinki, Finland*


Helsinki skyline by Guillaume SEBIRE, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, August 25th, 2017*

*Múlagljúfur - Iceland*


Múlagljúfur, Iceland HDR by Brandon Kopp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, August 25th, 2017*

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto at Night by Davien Orion, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, August 25th, 2017*

*Qantas Airways*

Qantas Airways A330-203 (MSN 0887) VH-EBG enroute to SIN by DVA01, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sossusvlei, Namibia*


Namibia by jean-paul mission, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, August 26th, 2017*

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Palácio do Planalto - Congresso Nacional - Oscar Niemeyer - Brasilia - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, August 26th, 2017*

*Kraków, Poland*

Eglise St Pierre St Paul, Krakow Polska by YOUGUIE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, August 26th, 2017*

*Weeping Walls, Banff - Canada*


86 by Jon Scrimgeour, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunday, August 27th, 2017*







*Zhangye Binggou Danxia National Geo-Park - 张掖冰沟丹霞国家地质公园*
Zhangye City, Gansu Province, NW China



20141106161553.jpg by lachibum, on Flickr









​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Robert Linnaeus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, Agust 27th, 2017*

*Gold Coast - Australia*


Red Thunder by Phil Savory, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, Agust 27th, 2017*

*South Australia fishing port dawn*

南方澳漁港晨曦 by 寶特瓶1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, August 28th, 2017*

*Kuta Selatan - Indonesia *



Khayangan Estate - aerial 5 by Rick Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, August 28th, 2017*

*Shadwell, London, England*

Shadwell To The City by Jon Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, August 28th, 2017*

*Prague, Czech republic*
Praha by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, August 29th, 2017*

*Açu Lagoon - Brazil*


Parque Estadual Lagoa do Açu by Paulo de Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, August 29th, 2017*

*Putao, Guangxi, China*

Shangri-La by Peter Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, August 29th, 2017*

*Toronto, Canada*
Downtown by Philip Champagne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, August, 30th, 2017*

*Ko Panyi, Phangnga - Thailand*


unseen thailand by charaspong ubolsing, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, August 30th, 2017*

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Paseo de la Reforma by Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, August 30th, 2017*

*Fremont, Colorado, United States*

Royal Gorge Bridge, Cañon City, Colorado by Gail K E, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, August 31st, 2017*

*Val di Susa - Italy*


La Sacra di S. Michele ..... by Antonio Sculli, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Inside of a Mosque in Egypt, not sure which city in Egypt

DSC_3266-HDR-2 by nabil elsherif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, September 15th, 2017*

*Wiesing - Austria*


A delightful little village of Wiesing situated in the Unterinntaler by Ben The Man, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, September 15th, 2017*

*Palermo – Sicily, Italy*

Mondello by LucaMancuso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, September 15th, 2017*

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Statue of Ptolemy II Philadelphus in Front of Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Saturday, September 16th, 2017*









*Tianmen Mountain National Park (Hunan Province) - 湖南 张家界 天门山 *
Zhangjiajie City, Hunan Province, Central China



Panorama of Tianmen mountain ridge by Evgeny Gorodetsky, on Flickr









​


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Fès(Morocco),jnane sbilIMG_4768


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, September 16th, 2017*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Zona Sul / South Zone by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturda, September 16th, 2017*

*San Ignasio , BCS - Mexico*


San Ignasio, Mexico by Brendan Bannister, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturda, September 16th, 2017*

*Zwartberg, Belgium*

Pilatus pair by Björn Hellenius, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Fès,Morocco,Jnane SbilIMG_4758


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, September 17th, 2017*

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City by Mittchel Alcantara, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, September 17th, 2017*

*Pyrenees, France*

Hacia el Pic de la Géla by Begoña Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, Septmber 17th, 2017*

Angel fall - Venezuela


Salto Angel by Izabela Stachowicz, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

DubaiIMG_9150


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, September 18th, 2017*

*View from Alyeska, Alaska - US*


View from Alyeska by dewwshane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, September 18th, 2017*

*Prague, Czech republic*
try a scarf by Dmitry Karyshev, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, September 18th, 2017*

*Pran Buri, Prachuap Khiri Khan, Thailand*

the Throne Hall by Korawee Ratchapakdee, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Fès,MoroccoIMG_4804


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, September 19th, 2017*

*Nazca from above - Peru*


20061116_42 by kida.kida, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Lac de Chesery, Switzerland*
Lac des Chesery by Francey David, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, October 3rd, 2017*

*Tromsø, Norway*

Autumn in Tromsø, Norway by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Moulouya,Ain zarf,East of MoroccoIMG_9363


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, October 3rd, 2017*

*Renon - Italy*


Renon - Auna di Sotto by sabine sie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, October 3rd, 2017*

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Dark Flowers by Isai Contreras, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Figuig,East of MoroccoIMG_8036


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, October 4th, 2017*

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Streets Of Istanbul by Burak Kebapci, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, October 4th, 2017*

*Bourtange, Groningen, Netherlands*

Summer in Bourtange by Carsten aus MK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, October 4th, 2017*

*Tempisque river from above - Costa Rica*


Rio Tempisque and the Amistad Bridge by Globalkins, on Flickr


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Turrialba Volcano eruption and the blue lagoons on its top - Costa Rica*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, October 5th, 2017*

*Bazaruto Island - Mozambique*


BAZARUTO AGAIN by André Pipa, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Bni Znassens,East of MoroccoIMG_6353


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, October 5th, 2017*

*Mittenwald, Bavaria, Germany*

Mittenwald by Ace Wolter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, October 5th, 2017*

*London, U.K.*
London Tourists by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

ICH.East of MoroccoIMG_8239


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, October 6th, 2017*

*Sajek - Bangladesh*


Sunrise in Sajek by bhuiyan anwar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, October 6th, 2017*

*Transfăgărășan, Romania*

Dusk at Transfagaras road by Otto Gal, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Saturday, October 7th, 2017*










*Hangzhou Old and New - 杭州的前世今生*
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China



A New Perspective (Hangzhou) by Andy Brandl, on Flickr








​


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa,East of MoroccoIMG_0731


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, October 7th, 2017*

*Mexico city, Mexico*
IMG_1333 by jimwolfe13, on Flickr


----------



## pedrouraí (Jun 10, 2015)

djole13 said:


> *Friday, October 6th, 2017*
> 
> *Transfăgărășan, Romania*


Incredible that road.


----------



## pedrouraí (Jun 10, 2015)

*Saturday, October 7th, 2017*
*Iguaçu Falls*
Paraná | Brazil​



Iguassu Falls by Diego Torres Silvestre, no Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, October 7th, 2017*

*Paris, France*

Paris from above by george papapostolou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, October 7th, 2017*

*Themisang - India*


confluence by Anil Goyal, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunday, October 8th, 2017*








*A Tropical Beach Side Resort in Wanning (Hainan Province) - 海南万宁某热带海滨度假酒店 *
Wanning City, Hainan Province, Southern China



Four Points by Sheraton Shenzhou Peninsula Resort—Exterior by Four Points and Resorts, on Flickr








​


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Inside a mosque M6;Oujda;MoroccoIMG_5571


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, October 8th, 2017*

*Montréal, Canada*
Architectural Contrasts in Montreal by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, October 8th, 2017*

*Garachico, Tenerife*

Garachico - first rays by Otto Gal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, October 8th, 2017*

*Cap Carbon - Algeria*


Cap Carbon by Anita Hammadache, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, October 9th, 2017*

*Gerlache Strait - Antarctic*


Iceberg in the Gerlache Strait, Antarctica by Liam Quinn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, October 9th, 2017*

*Queenstown, New Zealand*

Gliding Over by JELLY, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Azrou,MoroccoIMG_7541


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, October 9th, 2017*

*Madrid, Spain*
Laura by Jose Luis Romera, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel,East of MoroccoIMG_7187


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Elche / Elx (Alicante --- Spain)*

( 360º interactiva ) Elche - La Palmera Imperial by Juan Ignacio Llana Ugalde, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, October 10th, 2017*

*Gydo Pass - South Africa*


Road through the pass by Charles Mercer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, October 10th, 2017*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Dramatic Copacabana beach, Rio de Janeiro, RJ, Brasil by Antoine Gady, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, October 10th, 2017*

*Schwetzingen, Germany*

Skulptur von Peter Lenk vorm Schwetzinger Schloss by Heidrun, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, October 11th, 2017*

*Bigbury - UK*


Coastal patterns by NikNak Allen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, October 11th, 2017*

*St. Ives, England, United Kingdom*

Cornwall by Carsten aus MK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, October 11th, 2017*

*New York City*
_SG_2017_09_0046_IMG_9882 by _SG_, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, October 17th, 2017*

*Runcorn Bridge, England*

Runcorn Bridge by Brian Mason, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Guadalest (Alicante, Spain)*

The village of Guadalest, Costa Blanca, Spain by Baz Richardson, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, October 17th, 2017*

*Mondsee lake - Austria *


Drachenwand by Horst Gassner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, October 17th, 2017*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Morra da Arca, Taken from the Pão de Açúcar (Sugarloaf Mountain) | Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Epskamp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, October 18th, 2017*

*Yelizovo - Russia*


Sep.2017-Kamchatka-92 by _Telsek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, October 18th, 2017*

*Rakotz Bridge, Kromlau, Germany*

devil's bridge of germany by Frank Wittig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, October 18th, 2017*

*Istanbul, Turkey*
DSCF0865 Camlica Hill2nrw by Luciana Adriyanto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, October 19th, 2017*

* Chapel of Dzordzor, near Baron - Iran*


KNA_0588 by Koorosh Nozad Tehrani, on Flickr


----------



## Haifon (May 7, 2017)

Trabzon,Turkey


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Angads,Oujda ;East of MoroccoIMG_6427


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, October 19th, 2017*

*Alexandria, Egypt*
be with me by Hosam Samir, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, October 19th, 2017*

*Castillo de Santa Barbara, Alicante, Spain*

Castillo de Santa Barbara, Alicante by Fredrik Andersson, on Flickr


----------



## JOliveira91 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Sand Island, Midway Atoll*

Midway Atoll by Gary Randall, no Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, October 20th, 2017*

*Laku lake, Colorado - US*


Sunset Water Skier by Stacy Holbert, on Flickr


----------



## KDFW (Aug 27, 2012)

*Thursday, October 19th, 2017*

*VILA VELHA - BRAZIL*









Terceira Ponte, Vila Velha. by Thiago Guimaraes, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Temple at Songgwangsa in Jeollanamdo, South Korea*
Temple at Songgwangsa in Jeollanamdo, Korea by mbphillips, on Flickr


----------



## Haifon (May 7, 2017)




----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, October 20th, 2017*

*Saxony, Germany*

Saxony Autumn by Gerry Langer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, October 20th, 2017*

*Cape Engano (Santa Ana), Philippines*
Cape Engano Santa Ana, Cagayan Philippines by Indochina Strings, on Flickr


----------



## KDFW (Aug 27, 2012)

*Friday, October 20th, 2017*

*SIENA, ITALY*









When the Light Shines Down. by Al wants a bagel, on Flickr.


----------



## JOliveira91 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Beirut, Lebanon*

Beirut Seaport by rabiem22, no Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Saturday, October 21st, 2017*




*An Unknown Valley at Yading National Nature Reserve (Sichuan Province) - 四川 亚丁自然保护区 某峡谷*
Daocheng County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China



Yading National Park, Sichuan by ryans_travels, on Flickr







​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday 21st, 2017*

*Amasya - Turkey*


Cityscape, Amasya, Black Sea Region, Turkey by Feng Wei, on Flickr


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Saturday 21st, 2017*

*La Serena*, Coquimbo Region, Chile









Llamada by Pablo Ramírez, on Flickr.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, October 21st, 2017*

*Hong Kong, China*
2017-8-22 Around HK Alone (34 of 35) by tselhr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, October 21st, 2017*

*Castelbouc, France*

green river by Matthias Klaiber, on Flickr


----------



## KDFW (Aug 27, 2012)

*Saturday, October 21st, 2017*

*Gold Coast, Australia*









Gold Coast cityview. by Masahiro Noguchi, on Flickr.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunday, October 22nd, 2017*





*Cliffs at Yushan Islands in East China Sea (Zhejiang Province) - 浙江 东海渔山列岛*
Xiangshan County, Ningbo City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China



渔山灯塔，海蚀仙人桥 by 走 走, on Flickr





​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, October 22nd, 2017*

*La Sainte Baume, France*
Finale des Rallyes 2017 by Claude FIEVET, on Flickr


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Sunday, October 22nd, 2017*

*Tsingy Rouge*, Diana Region, Madagascar









Tsingy Rouge by David Young, on Flickr.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, October 22nd, 2017*

*Queenstown from above - New Zealand*


Soaring Over Queenstown by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, October 22nd, 2017*

*Nordstrom Tower, New York City*

W. 57th St.construction, 2017 by John C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, Ocotober 23rd, 2017*

*Mamore river - Bolivia*


The white waters of Mamoré River by Aldo Echeverria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, October 23rd, 2017*

*Prague, Czech republic*
Transmission by Aleš Rubáš, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, October 23rd, 2017*

*Stadtteil Brasselsberg, Kassel, Hesse, Germany*

somewhere over the rainbow by Alexander Lauterbach, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, October 24th, 2017*

*Funchal - Portugal*


21.30 PM by Tomaz Celestina, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, October 24th, 2017*

*Corvara in Badia, Trentino-Alto Adige, Italy*

Dolomites...Corvara with clouds by udo soehngen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, October 24th, 2017*

*Bangkok, Thailand*
NightScape by chaytop_34, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, October 25th, 2017*

*Kalampaka, Thessaly and Continental Greece, Greece*

Awesome Meteora by Tina Tatay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, October 25th, 2017*

*Oslo, Norway*
Barcode by Ole Kjennerud, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, October 25th, 2017*

*A village in Sichuan - China*


四川省阿坝县郎依寺晨雾 by James Yu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, October 26th, 2017*

*Serra do Cipó, MG - Brazil*


Serra do Cipó-MG by Gustavo Almeida Couto de Andrade, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, October 26th, 2017*

*New York City*
As Luck Would Have It by Rick Schwartz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, October 26th, 2017*

*Porthcawl Pier, Wales*

A Force of Nature by Jon Sargisson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, October 27th, 2017*

*Lombok - Indonesia*


Morning: Gunung Barujari (Rinjani) - Lombok by raulmatali, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, October 27th, 2017*

*Vendel, Brittany, France*

somewhere in France..explored by udo soehngen, on Flickr


----------



## Haifon (May 7, 2017)

Hail - Northern Saudi









By Njdaoe


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, October 27th, 2017*

*Myrtos beach (Kelafonia island, Ionian islands), Greece*
on my way home by carolg2007, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, October 28th, 2017*

*Batanes - Philippines*


Batanes by le voyageur, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Saturday, October 28th, 2017*







*Coral Reefs along the Coast of Sanya (Hainan Province) - 海南三亚 珊瑚礁*
Sanya City, Hainan Province, Southern China



L1720250 by 小南洋, on Flickr











​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, October 28th, 2017*

*Brasilia, Brazil*
mOViNg by Thiago Marra, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, October 28th, 2017*

*Garachico, Tenerife*

Garachico - early morning by Otto Gal, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunday, October 29th, 2017*




*Wulingyuan (aka Zhangjiajie) National Park at Sunrise (Hunan Province) - 武陵源(张家界)日出*
Zhangjiajie City, Hunan Province, Central China

By *Tom Tang* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tom-tang2012/36116201390/sizes/l









​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, October 29th, 2017*

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Northern Lights in Downtown Reykjavik by Gryshchenko, on Flickr


----------



## Haifon (May 7, 2017)

Orange leaves  by Haifamalsh


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, October 29th, 2017*

*Marina, Singapore, Central Singapore*

#Singapore 0670 as seen by #ArturoNahum by Arturo Nahum, on Flickr


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

Eglise Romane de L'Hôpital-Saint-Blaise, France by Ariel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, October 29th, 2017*

*Panama City*


Panama by Edgardo German, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, October 30th, 2017*

*Chicaman - Guatemala*


Bel paesaggio verso Chixoy by Matias Recondo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, October 30th, 2017*

*Reine, Lofoten Norway*

Reine, Lofoten Norway by Celia W. zhen, on Flickr


----------



## Renato Hugo (Nov 7, 2010)

*Saturday, November 4th, 2017*

*Pirapora do Bom Jesus | Brazil*


Pirapora do Bom Jesus by Renato Hugo de Sousa


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunday, November 5th, 2017*









*Beijing Central Business District (East Beijing) - 北京中央商务区*
Chaoyang District, Beijing Municipality, Northern China



Beijing CBD Skyline by Quan Chen, on Flickr












​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, November 5th, 2017*

*The Kuskokwim river - US*


The Kuskokwim by Pradipta Ray, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Wrocław, Poland*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/217BhbQ]Wrocław by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, November 5th, 2017*

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Singapore..nights..deep water by udo soehngen, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Fès,MoroccoIMG_8485


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, November 5th, 2017*

*Mansilla, La Rioja, Spain*

RESURGIENDO AL PRESENTE by Sergio González Sierra, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Fès;MoroccoIMG_8474


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, November 6th, 2017*

*Santorini island from above - Greece*


Greece 16 10 14 Cyclades Santorini Santorin plane view vue d'avion c by tereliyesajjan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, November 6th, 2017*

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*

Storm in the city by Karina, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, November 6th, 2017*

*Machu Picchu, Peru*

My second World Wonder! by karin de bruin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, November 7th, 2017*

*Sinai peninsula from above - Egypt*


Sinai Egypt by Easy Traveler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, November 7th, 2017*

*Hooker Lake, Aoraki/Mount Cook National Park, New Zealand*

Crystal Fractures by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, November 7th, 2017*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Hasselblad HB 4116 by Luiz Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, November 8th, 2017*

*Sergiev Posad - Russia* 


Kopter_2016.05.24_DJI_0037_fs_edit_resize by Khachatryan Andrey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, November 8th, 2017*

*Villnöß, Italy*

Autumn Dream by Albert Dros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, November 8th, 2017*

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Psicodelia Urbana by Ricardo Olivera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, November 9th, 2017*

*Tabursuq - Tunisia*



Dougga by Malcolm Bott, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, November 9th, 2017*

*Sissach, Canton of Basel-Country, Switzerland*

Autumn colors from bird's-eye view by Simon Mangold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, November 9th, 2017*

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Stanley Bridge l كـوبري ستانلـي by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, November 14th, 2017*

*Kukenan plateau - Venezuela*


Tepuy Kukenán (Venezuela) © Athanasios Papadopoloulos/Eye Ubiquitous/Corbis/Cordon Press by AXA, on Flickr


----------



## Torontonia (Mar 5, 2015)

*Nightly Prague*

Nightly Prague by Mike Bakker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, November 14th, 2017*

*Paris, France*
Paris 17-111 by snellerphoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, November 15th, 2017*

*Manali valley - India*


Manali valley...... took the pic just after the sunset behind mountains..... by Ravi Jaichand, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, November 15th, 2017*

*Venice, Italy*
St Mark's Square, Venice, Italy. by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


----------



## Renato Hugo (Nov 7, 2010)

_*Wednesday, November 15th, 2017 *_

*São Paulo | Brazil*


Estação Vila Prudente | Monotrilho by Renato Hugo de Sousa


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Thursday, November 16th, 2017*

*Katpana Desert, Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan*


Katpana Desert by Rao Ahmad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, November 16th, 2017*

*Chicago*


North shore by Thomas Farina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, November 16th, 2017*

*Berlin, Germany*
Hackescher Markt by Marco Verch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, November 17th, 2017*

*Mairana from above - Bolivia *


Entre Santa Cruz y Sucre by ddourojeanni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, November 17th, 2017*

*Singapore skyline by night, Singapore*
Night Dream by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, November 17th, 2017*

*Bernina pass - Switzerland*


Bernina Pass by Martin Sadílek, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Saturday, November 18th, 2017*








*The Tibetan Town of Larung Gar after Snow at Sêrtar County (Sichuan Province) - 雪后 四川甘孜色达* 
Sêrtar County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China



10917802_840783729311785_1320778408735355870_o by manwong190000, on Flickr










​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, November 18th, 2017*

*Sydney, Australia*
Australia 11-2017 by Dave R, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunday, November 19th, 2017*









*A Snowy Village at Shuangfeng Forestry District in Hailin City (Heilongjiang Province) - 黑龙江海林 双峰林场雪乡*
Hailin City, Mudanjiang City, Heilongjiang Province, NE China



China's Snow Town 2017 雪鄉 by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr










​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, November 19th, 2017*

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Neptuno y La Silla/Neptune and Saddle Hill. by Jesús Roberto Duarte, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, November 19th, 2017*

*Ξανεμος, Thessaly and Continental Greece, Greece*

TAROM Airbus A318-111 (YR-ASC) by Ben Luck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, November 19th, 2017*

*Madain Saleh - Saudi Arabia*


Madain Saleh view - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, November 20th, 2017*

*Cappadocia - Turkey*



CATCHING UP WITH THE SUNRISE (DSC041TT) by Chris Poon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, November 20th, 2017*

*Moscow, Russia*
Music of the Moscow streets... by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, December 6th, 2017*

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona-201.jpg by Andrew Stiles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, December 7th, 2017*

*Zwolle - Netherlands*


Zwolle from above! by Thomas Bartelds, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,MoroccoIMG_8432


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Swat Valley, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Province, Pakistan*









Utror down threre, swat (TariQ SiddiQ kohiSTani) by TariQ SiddiQ kohiSTani (flic


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Fès,MoroccoIMG_8478


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, December 7th, 2017*

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Fun things to do in Los Angeles by YachtAweigh, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

INDONESIA

10 by Ananto Hermawan, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Sost, Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan*


Sust by TARIQ SULEMANI, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Friday, December 8th, 2017*






*Shenzhen Nanshan District Skyline (Guangdong Province) - 广东深圳 南山区天际线*
Shenzhen City, No.2 City of Guangdong Province, Southern China


Note: *Nanshan District* is not the traditional central district of Shenzhen. The 2 traditional central districts are *Futian District* and *Luohu District*.




Shenzhen Talent Park by Huy Bui Van, on Flickr









​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, December 8th, 2017*

*Lake Bohinj - Slovenia*


Bohinjsko jezero (Slovenia) by Tomas Tropmor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, December 8th, 2017*

*Aiguèze, France*

Aigueze. Provence. France by Ana González, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Fès,MoroccoIMG_8468


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, December 9th, 2017*

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul by Levent Deniz, on Flickr


----------



## Torontonia (Mar 5, 2015)

*Vienna, Austria*

Down to the U-Bahn Stephansplatz by Mike Bakker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, December 9th, 2017*

*Heidelberg - Germany*


Snow Covered Old Town by fuerst, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunday, December 10th, 2017*





*Shanghai City God Temple Area - 上海城隍庙 豫园商城*
Huangpu District, Shanghai Municipality, Eastern China

Shanghai's City God Temple (the local *Taoist Temple* for worshiping the city's guardian deity) was first built in Year 1403




#shanghai #historicalplace #architecture #streetphotography #cityscape #analogphotography #6x6 #HasselbladSWC #biogon38 #kodak #ektar100 by 張, on Flickr









​


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,MoroccoIMG_8586


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, December 10th, 2017*

*Montréal, Canada*
Mont Royal by Marc St-Jean, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday , December 10th, 2017*

*Lake Gutierrez - Argentina*


Lago Gutierrez desde Piedra Habsburg - Gutierrez Lake from Habsburg Stone (Patagonia Argentina) by Cris Photos (Thanks for 1,8 Million views), on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan*


Baintha: What a view! by Shahid Durrani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, December 11th, 2017*

*Kwatisore Peninsula - Indonesia*


cld1713087 by Chien Lee, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Fès,MoroccoIMG_8481


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, December 11th, 2017*

*Paris, France*
Passerelle des Arts et l'Institut de France à Paris by Bruno BOTTIER, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*work must be thorough / Madiun project toll in East Java - INDONESIA* | December 11, 2017

IMG_3953 by Ananto Hermawan, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,MoroccoIMG_8622


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday December 12th, 2017*

*Corcovado National Park - Costa Rica*


Osa-Peninsula.jpeg by toannguyen230187, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Notre Dame, Paris*
Morning at Notre Dame by Jarret, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, December 12th, 2017*

*Madrid, Spain*
madrid orig (43) by Martin Holden, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Lahore, Pakistan*


0F1A2958-2 by Liaqat Ali Vance, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,MoroccoIMG_8578


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Rivers of Iceland*
Rivers of Iceland by Sergey Aleshchenko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, December 13th, 2017*

*Ohio river from above - US*


Morning clouds lingering over the Ohio River, Kentucky-Indiana by Francois Le Roy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, December 13th, 2017*

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Zaytouna Bay, Lebanon by Paul Saad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, December 14th, 2017*

*Dampier peninsula - Australia*


15-07-17-DSC_5862 by fotoDomain, on Flickr


----------



## pedrouraí (Jun 10, 2015)

Thursday, December 14th, 2017
*Glacier National Park*
Montona | USA



Bear Grass Heaven, Glacier Park, Montana by Rob Macklin, no Flickr​


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,MoroccoIMG_8696


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, December 14th, 2017*

*Shanghai, China*
Pudong Skyline by Andrey Khandozhko, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda(souk),MoroccoIMG_8438


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, December 15th, 2017*

*Mdina - Malta*


Aerial_view_Mdina,_Malta by Anastasia Boiko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, December 15th, 2017*

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Joel Andrés, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, December 16th, 2017*

*Urzelina, Acores - Portugal*


266A1841 AZORES by Meir Cohen, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,MoroccoIMG_8657


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, December 16th, 2017*

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Reforma en la mañana by alan narvaez, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,MoroccoIMG_8633


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, December 17th, 2017*

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia, PA by Dante Fratto, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunday, December 17th, 2017*







*Mount Sanqing National Park (Jiangxi Province) - 江西三清山国家公园*
Shangrao City, Jiangxi Province, Central China

By *走 走* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rocktang/25042398498/sizes/l








​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, December 17th, 2017*

*Dead horse Point - US*


Dead horse Point. by chittalr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, December 18th, 2017*

*Bagana volcano - Papua New Guinea*


vulkan_bagana by Ozerochad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, December 18th, 2017*

*Cardigan, Wales*
veiw of cardigan bay by ken 898, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8501


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8467


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, December 19th, 2017*

*Vancouver - Canada*


The Beautiful Vancouver by Chung Kiu, Ryan Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, December 19th, 2017*

*Prague, Czech republic*
Slice of Prague by Tazmanic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, December 20th, 2017*

*Sakurajima volcano Kagoshima - Japan*


さくらじま　|　JAPAN by CR LIN, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8441


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, December 20th, 2017*

*Paris, France*
_DSC3771 : Paris en fête by Pascal VU, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, December 21st, 2017*

*Tidal channels, Aldabra - Seychelles*


Aerial view of tidal channels, Aldabra, Seychelles by Zero_MSN, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Bukchon Hanok Village, Seoul*
AKE_7172-1 by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,MoroccoIMG_8682


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, December 21st, 2017*

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Frozen Neva by Fabien HUSSLEIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, January 15th, 2018*

*Akaiwa Shi - Japan*


PhoTones Works #9274 by Takuma Kimura, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, January 15th, 2018* 

*Timmins, Canada*

Winter road grading by Mark J Clement, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, January 15th, 2018*

*London, U.K.*
IMG_20170220_205820_967 by Alessandro Pacilio, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Markhor, wild goat in Northern Pakistan*


Markhor by Zahoor Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Monday, January 15th, 2018*

*Khor Ambado Beach*, Djibouti









Khor Ambado by Djib, on Flickr.


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, January 16th, 2018*

*Virginia, US*

Frozen Eastern Shore of VIRGINIA (IMG_2485) by Hongming Zheng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, January 16th, 2018*

*Parga - Greece*


DSC03191 by András Májinka, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Kebdana,Oriental(east)of MoroccoIMG_1695


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, January 16th, 2018*

*Paris, France*
Paris by Richard McManus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, January 17th, 2018*

*Reine, Nordland, Norway*

Hamnoy View by Erwan Le Roux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, January 17th, 2018*

*Rottnest Island - Australia*


Rottnest Island by Henry Burrows, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, January 17th, 2018*

*Sydney, Australia*
Golden City by JustAddVignette, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Shandur Polo Festival, Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan*
World highest Polo Ground at Shandur(elevation 3700m)


DSCN8486 by Untamed Borders, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, January 18th, 2018*

*Jaco Island - East Timor*


Aerial shot of Nino Konis Santana National Park - 30-07-08-66 by undp timorleste, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Fezouane,Oriental(east),MoroccoIMG_8749


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Ghent, Belgium*

Ghent Cityscape by Janne Grace, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, January 18th, 2018*

*Columbia-Shuswap, British Columbia, Canada*

Emerald Evening by Dave Feaster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, January 18th, 2018*

*Windmill in Chios island, Greece*
Windmill in Chios by Στελιος Στττ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, January 19th, 2018*

*Looking to the Iceberg*


wide wallpaper iceberg by Ricky Hayden, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Friday, January 12th, 2018*




*Hong Kong - 香港*
Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, Southern China



K - Hong Kong 2 by Pentax SAS Japan, on Flickr








​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, January 23rd, 2018*

*Niagara Falls*

Ice Snow Niagara Falls by AncasterZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, January 23rd, 2018*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Cidade Maravilhosa / Wonderfull City by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Hong Kong | 香港*
China

Chasing sunlight by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*FLICKR PHOTOS ONLY*

deleted


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Karakoram Mountains, Pakistan*
Also home to World's second highest mountain peak K2.


#Earth The trek to K6 and K7, Karakoram mountains, Pakistan | Anam Gill [1600 x 1200] by junaidrao, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*The Mountain of Seven Colors | Montaña De Los Siete Colores *
Eduardo Abaroa Andean Fauna National Reserve, Bolivia

Siete Colores by Sergey Aleshchenko, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, January 24th, 2018*

*Gollano, Navarre, Spain*

Paseando entre hayas por del Parque natural de Urbasa by Senén García, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Bni Znassens,Oriental(east) of MoroccoIMG_1960


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, January 24th, 2018*

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Hagia Sophia Museum by Tony Chen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, January 24th, 2018*

_*Villages on The Apennines - Italy*_


Villages on the Slopes of the Apennines by Paolo [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Shwedagon Pagoda | ရွှေတိဂုံစေတီတော်*
Yangon, Myanmar

Shwedagon pagoda by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Croatia Motovun.

The countryside around the town of Motovun, Croatia. (Picture of Motovun town in the comment box) by Suresh Krishna, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa,Oriental(east)of MoroccoIMG_0762


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, January 25th, 2018*

*Toronto, Canada*
View from the Chelsea by Cathy B, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, January 25th, 2018*

*Carcassonne, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*

Blue hour on Carcassonne by .Rem FER06, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Friday, January 26th, 2018*







*Puxi Old Downtown, Shanghai - 上海浦西老城区*
Shanghai Municipality, Eastern China


Shanghai Bund by Markus Scheffler, on Flickr







​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, January 25th, 2018*

*Cape Farina - Tunisia*


Cap Farina et plage de sidi ali el mekki by Ghar El Melh Photo Citizen59, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Gwanghwamun | 광화문*
Seoul, South Korea

Gwanghwamun during Blue hour in Seoul, Korea by mbphillips, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Debdou,Oriental(east)of MoroccoIMG_3017


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, January 26th, 2018*

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
2017-05-17_08-49-35 by Chung-Jen Chao, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, January 26th, 2018*

*Francois, Newfoundland and Labrador, Canada*

Francois by Viktor Posnov, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Saturday, January 27th, 2018*






*Downtown Shanghai（Huangpu District) after Snow - 雪后上海黄浦区*
Huangpu District, Shanghai Municipality, Eastern China

Huangpu District and Hongkou District formed *Shanghai's former British and American Concession (上海公共租界)*
Shanghai's the other famous *French Concession (上海法租界)* is in today's Luwan and Xuhui Districts.




Shanghai by laona, on Flickr












​


----------



## pedrouraí (Jun 10, 2015)

Saturday, January 27th, 2018
*Igreja da Candelária*
Rio de Janeiro | Brazil



Igreja da Candelária by Maria_Globetrotter, no Flickr​


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Les Angads,Oriental(east)of MoroccoIMG_1136


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, January 27th, 2018*

*Paris, France*
Picture of the day by Crystal Hunt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, January 27th, 2018*

*Mauritius Island view*


'Lost continent' found under Mauritius in the Indian Ocean by Sarah Winstton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, January 27th, 2018*

*Eze, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Eze at Blue Hour by .Rem FER06, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Nidaros Cathedral | Nidarosdomen*
Norway

Nidarosdomen by Nikolai Melseth Flaaen, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunday, January 28th, 2018*







*Wensu Grand Canyon at the Tianshan Mountains (Xinjiang) - 新疆天山 温宿大峡谷*
Wensu County, Aksu Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China












溫宿大峽谷 by Mengti, on Flickr








​


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Kebdana,N16,Oriental of MoroccoIMG_3625


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, January 28th, 2018*

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavik From Above by Christine, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, January 28th, 2018*

*St. Joseph, Michigan, United States*

Frozen Light House-1.jpg by Oscar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, January 29th, 2018*

*Trabzon - Turkey*


Sunset Over Trabzon, Black Sea Region, Turkey by Feng Wei, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, January 29th, 2018*

*Liverpool, England*

Liverpool views from St Johns Beacon by Phil Longfoot Photography, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Fujiyoshida | 富士吉田市*
Yamanashi Prefecture, Japan

Japan in Winter by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, January 29th, 2018*

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels at dusk by Tom Robbrecht, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Dada Ali,Oriental(east)of MoroccoIMG_2593


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Seoul | 서울*
South Korea

Autumn park and temple in old palace in Seoul by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Azad Jammu & Kasmir, Pakistan *


Nomads of Kashmir by Abdul Qadir Memon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, January 30th, 2018*

*Cameron Highlands - Malaysia*


Scenic Beauty From Above - Cameron Highlands [Explored 01-06-2016] by Mohamad Zaidi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, January 30th, 2018*

*Concordville, York Corner, Maine*

Cape Neddick "Nubble" LIghthouse, York, Maine by Jeremy D'Entremont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, January 30th, 2018*

*New York City*
Looking down 56 Leonard by svvvk, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Bni Znassens,Oriental(east)of MoroccoIMG_1159


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, January 31th, 2018*

*Dusseldorf, Germany*

#萊茵塔 by David C W Wang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, January 31st, 2018*

*Shiraito Falls - Japan*


Shiraito Falls（白糸の滝） by Maruhashi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, January 31st, 2018*

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo 2017 by Martijn S, on Flickr


----------



## pedrouraí (Jun 10, 2015)

Thursday, February 01st, 2018
*Torre Latinoamericana*
Ciudad de México | México


Torre Latinoamericana by Pierre-Selim, no Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, February 1st, 2018*

*Urk - Netherlands*


Urk (2) by Tom Kisjes, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Haedong Yonggung Temple | 해동 용궁사*
Busan, South Korea

Yonggungsa temple on the beach by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, February 1st, 2018*

*Upper Savoy, Rhone-Alpes, France*

Téléphérique Le Brévent (2525 m). Chamonix. by Els, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Dada Ali,Oriental(east)of MoroccoIMG_2706


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, February 1st, 2018*

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin_Lights by Lothar Heller, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich,Oriental(east)of MoroccoIMG_8150


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, February 2st, 2018*

*Orange, California*

Super Blue Blood Moon by Chris Morrison, on Flickr



> 12-Shot composite spanning 85 minutes of the January 31st total lunar eclipse.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, February 2nd, 2018*

*Santo Domingo - Dominican Republic*


Ozama River by bello castillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, February 2nd, 2018*

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
2016 366 Project - 210 by Ji Zhang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, February 3rd, 2018*

*Jeongseon - South Korea*


Untitled by 황종원, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Debdou,Oriental(east)of MoroccoIMG_2946


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, February 3rd, 2018*

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Colorful... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Tokyo Station | 東京駅 *
Chiyoda, Tokyo, Japan

Tokyo Night - Tokyo Station by Takahiro Fukasawa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, February 7th, 2018*

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco at dusk by Arts Commission, on Flickr


----------



## pedrouraí (Jun 10, 2015)

Wednesday, February 7th, 2018
*Bom Jardim da Serra*
Santa Catarina | Brazil


Surreal horizon by Raphael Sombrio, no Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, February 8th, 2018*

*Fortaleza, Ceara, Brazil*
Rio Cocó by Luiz Felipe Sahd, on Flickr


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Thursday, February 8th, 2018*

*Dentelles d'Aloba*, Oued Aloba, Chad









Dentelles d'Aloba by Jacques Taberlet, on Flickr.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, February 8th, 2018*

*Kaunos, Turkey*
_DSC0039 by Ian Fraser, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, February 8th, 2018*

*Hohe Wand - Austria*


#Sunset at one of my favorite places in #Austria - the #HoheWand. by Andreas Hafenscher, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, February 9th, 2018*

*Reine, Nordland, Norway*

Anywhere I Roam by Carlos F. Turienzo, on Flickr


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Friday, February 9th, 2018*

*Dahlak Archipelago*, minimalism & exotic colours, Eritrea









Dalhak Archipelago by Tomlechat, on Flickr.


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich,Oriental(east) of MoroccoIMG_8142


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, February 9th, 2018*

*French Polynesia *


DSC_0978 (2) by jirikoo, on Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Malam Jabba Ski Resort, Pakistan*
Swat Valley, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province


Aerial View Of Malamjabba Swat Valley by Khwaja Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, February 9th, 2018*

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Supermoon, Shmoopermoon by Menahem Ovadya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, February 10th, 2018*

*Chicamochan and Suarez rivers - Colombia*


COLOMBIA 008 by Alfonso Castillo, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Sydney Harbour, Australia

Kirribilli Sydney by Toni McPherson, on Flickr​


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Bni Znassens,Oriental(east)of MoroccoIMG_2081


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, February 10th, 2018*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro sunset by Aivaras Zukis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, February 10th, 2018*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

‘Guanabara Bay, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil- Infrared Photography (False Colors) by Jose Carlo Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Saturday, February 10th, 2018*

*Bayanga*, Sangha-Mbaéré, Central African Republic









Dzangha Bai by Jerome Starkey, on Flickr.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, February 11th, 2018*

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Midnight Tranquility by Iurie Belegurschi, on Flickr


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Sunday, February 11th, 2018*

*Mole-Saint-Nicolas*, Haiti









Mole-Saint-Nicolas by Al Duke, on Flickr.


----------



## pedrouraí (Jun 10, 2015)

*Wednesday, March 21st, 2018*
*Campo de Piedras Pómez*
Antofagasta de la Sierra | Catamarca | Argentina


Argentina, Noroeste / Northwest, 2016 by Pedro Carrilho, no Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, March 22th, 2018*

*Death Valley, California*


Ibex Sunrise by David Swindler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, March 22nd, 2018*

*Molle - Sweden *


Mölle/Kullaberg by Mats Hamnäs, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Bouarfa,south Oriental(east)of Morocco,2016IMG_8246


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, March 22nd, 2018*

*Warsaw, Poland*
Pałac kultury i nauki by Aleksandra Górecka, on Flickr


----------



## pedrouraí (Jun 10, 2015)

*Thursday, March 22snd, 2018*
*Christ the Redeemer*
Rio de Janeiro | Brazil


Cristo Redentor by Mario Howat, no Flickr​


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Buddhist temple near Chinatown,Bangkok,Feb 18IMG_9330


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Nevado Puscanturpa Norte*
Departamento de Huánuco, Perú









by https://flic.kr/p/YmukwnBoris - BICF ​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, March 23rd, 2018*

*Tuwaiq escarpment - Saudi Arabia*


The Tuwaiq Escarpment by henrycj94, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, March 23rd, 2018*

*Montreal, Canada*


Grue C2 - 2018 - Urbex by FelixShots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, March 23rd, 2018*

*Panama city, Panama*
Panama city skyline by mattias hill, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Chinatown,Bangkok,Feb18IMG_9342


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, March 24th, 2018*

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney3-38 by Valentina Panebianco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, March 24th, 2018*

*Jarlu River - Russia*


DSC21917 by Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, March 24th, 2018*

*Montreal, Canada - 2*

Grue C2 - 2018 - Urbex by FelixShots, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Guadalest --- Spain*

El Castell de Guadalest 3 by Meino Mellink, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, March 25th, 2018*

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Iceland March 2018 by Eric van Reem, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, March 25th, 2018*

*Rhumsiki - Cameroon*


Atmospheric perspective in Rhumsiki by Bernard l Hermite, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, March 25th, 2018*

*Hong Kong*

DJI_0005 by Keith Tsuji, on Flickr


----------



## detta.priyandika (Feb 16, 2012)

*SURABAYA*


Gunung Arjuno - Welirang Dari Selat Madura by Detta Priyandikawardhana, on Flickr


----------



## pedrouraí (Jun 10, 2015)

*Sunday, March 25th, 2018*
*San Giorgio Maggiore*
Venice | Veneto | Italy


Were life but as the gondola... by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, March 26th, 2018*

*Sumapaz - Colombia*


Paramo de Sumapaz Colombia by oliver_pi_pa, on Flickr


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Dunas de El Playón*
Reserva Nacional de Paracas, Perú









by https://flic.kr/p/qnL6rzTito Cornejo Crosby ​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, March 26th, 2018*

*Kalugumalai, Tamil Nadu, India*


Cluster of Jain bas reliefs -Kazhugumalai, Thoothukudi, Tamil Nadu. by Lakshmi R.K., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, March 26th, 2018*

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo, Norway 0107 - Under the Bridge (Sony A6000, Canon 10-18) by IP Maesstro, on Flickr


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Cascadas de Vilca*
Reserva Paisajística Nor Yauyos Cochas, Perú









by https://www.arturobullard.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/11Vilca-copia.jpgwww.arturobullard.com ​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, March 27th, 2018*

*Arizona*


Outside Page, AZ by robert golub, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, March 27th, 2018*

*Nohsngithiang Falls - India
*

Nohsngithiang Falls, Meghalaya by insectatorious, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Koh Larn,Pattaya,Thailand,Feb 2018IMG_9352


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, March 27th, 2018*

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Beirut, Lebanon | Explored by Devesh Uba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, March 28th, 2018*

*Unalaska - US*


Unalaska by Simon Dubreuil, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Thailand,Feb 18IMG_9346


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, March 28th, 2018*

*Ilulisat, Vestgronland, Greenland*


Ilulissat | Greenland by Dave Wong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, March 28th, 2018*

*Paris, France*
_MG_7483 by Cecilia Orozco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, March 29th, 2018*

*Colca Canyon - Peru*


Colca Canyon Morning by Jason Densmer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, March 29th, 2018*

*Speckington, England, United Kingdom*


AgustaWestland Merlin HC.3 ZJ130 (Explored 28.3.18 - thank you!) by Ian Garfield, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Pattaya,Thailand,Feb 18IMG_9348


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, March 29th, 2018*

*Berlin, Germany*
_MG_5930 by Adrian Under, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, March 30th, 2018*

*Salamina - Colombia*


A lo lejos Salamina, Caldas by La Bici Errante, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Erawan,Kanchanaburi,Thailand,Feb 18IMG_9379


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, March 30th, 2018*

*Petra, Jordan*


Petra, Jordan, MAR 2018 by Pan Hrabia, on Flickr


----------



## pedrouraí (Jun 10, 2015)

*Friday, March 30th, 2018*
*Saint Paul's Cathedral*
Ludgate Hill | London | England | United Kingdom


Light Flash At Pauls by Jon Herbert, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, March 30th, 2018*

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
schwindelerregend by PUMPE 1968, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, March 31st, 2018*

*Siggiewi, Malta*
Siggiewi 'Fjakkolata' by Thomas Briffa, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Meili Xue Shan | 梅里雪山*
Yunnan, China

Meili Xue Shan II ● 梅里雪山 II by Raymond Ling, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, March 31st, 2018*

*Columbia-Shuswap, British Columbia, Canada*


That Lodge View by Andrew Morse, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Erawan waterfalls,Kanchanaburi,Thailand,Feb 18IMG_9359


----------



## pedrouraí (Jun 10, 2015)

*Saturday, March 31st, 2018*
*Lake Powell*
Arizona | United States


The Rays of Fall by Nancy McPeak, no Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, March 31st, 2018*

*Ovan lake - Iran*


ovan_lake_iran by Sajjadi Livejournal, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Phang Nga,Thailand,Feb 18IMG_9420


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Albufera -- Valencia, Spain*

Albufera by Anto Camacho, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, April 1st, 2018*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Las lights the bay-1 by Glenn Le Bras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, April 1st, 2018*

*Valencia, Valencia, Spain*


Valencia aerea ..... by * Ivan Zanotti Photo *, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, April 1st, 2018*

*The Cherepish rocks - Bulgaria*


The Cherepish rocks(Bulgaria) by Emiliqn Evdokimov, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney*









Sydney Opera House


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Phang Nga,Thailand,Feb 18IMG_9457


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, April 2nd, 2018*

*Suzdal - Russia*


Ilyinsky Meadow Sunrise / Рассвет на Ильинском Лугу с птицами by Nikolay Sapronov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, April 2nd, 2018*

*Maribor, Slovenia *


Maribor from Pohorje by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, April 2nd, 2018*

*New York City*
Metropolis by Nicolas Jehly, on Flickr


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*La Chinata Waterfall*
Amazonas Department, Perú









by https://flic.kr/p/JY2U8XRich​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, April 3nd, 2018*

*Italian Dolomites*

"Sea of Clouds" by Julio Castro Pardo, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Phang Nga,Thailand,Feb 18IMG_9421


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, April 3rd, 2018*

*Charyn Canyon - Kazakhstan *


kazakhstan desert by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, April 3rd, 2018*

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Street in Beirut centre, with Al Omari mosque and the Emir Assaf mosque at night by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Mont-saint-michel*
France

Nighttime by Stig Nygaard, on Flickr


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

deleted


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, April 4th, 2018*

*Bohinj lake - Slovenia*


Slovenija - Bohinjsko jezero by Michele Gallicchio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, April 4th, 2018*

*Isere, Rhone-Alpes, France*


Arête by Clem Belleudy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, April 4th, 2018*

*Toronto, Canada*
Warming Up To The Sun by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, April 5th, 2018*

*Llanganuco lake - Peru*


Laguna Llanganuco by Jong Soo(Jose) Choi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, April 5th, 2018*

*Bellevue, Bergen, Hordaland, Norway*


Distance Direction Pole on Mt Fløyen Bergen Norway by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Nai Yang beach,Phuket,Thailand,Feb 18IMG_9477


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, April 5th, 2018*

*Shanghai, China*
The Futuristic Shanghai Tron Skyline by Azrin Az, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, April 6th, 2018*

*Berlin, Germany*
Ostermarkt 2018 by Sprachenatelier Berlin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, April 6th, 2018*

*Mhaireth - Mauritania*


village - Mhaireth by Rocco Stecher, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, April 6th, 2018*

*Darjeeling, India*


Panoramic View of Darjeeling by Saurabh Chatterjee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, April 7th, 2018*

*Riviere Romaine - Canada*


paysage de hautes croupes rocheuses by myrique baumier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, April 7th, 2018*

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Azul Historico by Nan Palmero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, April 7th, 2018*

*Bled, Slovenia*


Bled on a winter evening by Aleš Krivec, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Phang Nga,Thailand,Feb 18IMG_9439


----------



## pedrouraí (Jun 10, 2015)

*Saturday, April 7th, 2018*
*Museu Paulista*
Ipiranga | São Paulo | Brazil


Museu do Ipiranga by Alfred Myers, no Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, April 8th, 2018*

*Aridane valley - Spain*


El Valle... by Alexis Martín, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, April 8th, 2018*

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Aurora Borealis in Reykjavik by Gryshchenko, on Flickr


----------



## eagleheart1987 (Jun 21, 2009)

deleted


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, April 8th, 2018*

*Vestrahorn, Iceland*


Vestrahorn by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, April 9th, 2018*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro mini-series continues by Bruno Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## eagleheart1987 (Jun 21, 2009)

*South Africa*

South Africa by Domien Bormans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, April 9th, 2018*

*Guanajuato City, Mexico*


Cousins13 by sylviahalpern, on Flickr


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Train Matarani - La Joya*
Arequipa Department, Perú









by https://flic.kr/p/WeHnf5David Gubler ​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, April 9th, 2018*

*Ras Abu Galum National Park - Egypt*


Ras Abu Galum National Park by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Sierra Espuña -- Murcia, Spain*

Sierra Espuna 2010 (45) by Sian and Carl, en Flickr


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Amarakaeri Communal Reserve*
Madre de Dios Department, Perú









by https://flic.kr/p/YqAZKjPeruvian Jungle​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, April 10th, 2018*

*Terraba river - Costa Rica
*

Rio Grande de Terraba Estuary by Bernard DUPONT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, April 10th, 2018*

*Kuusamo, Finland*


Myllykoski rapids by Mikko Leinonen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, April 10th, 2018*

*Oslo, Norway*
20180221 200 Oslo night by Scott Martyn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, April 11th, 2018*

*Ruskeala Marble lake - Russia*


Ruskeala Marble Quarry in the Republic of Karelia by BaikalNature LLC, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, April 11th, 2018*

*Over-The Rhine, Cincinnati, Ohio*


15th and Vine by Travis Estell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, April 11th, 2018*

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge by Alexander Shannon, on Flickr


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Tinajani Canyon*
Puno Department, Perú









by https://flic.kr/p/T2ypMzFederico Gómez Drufovka​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, April 12th, 2018*

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Lake Shore Drive (Chicago) by Rui Sun, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, April 12th, 2018*

*Chapada dos Guimarães, MG - Brazil*


Crédito obrigatório: Flavio André/MTur by MTur Destinos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, April 12th, 2018*

*Dubai*


Dubai Miracle Gardens. (Explored 11/4/18) by Peter Hosey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, April 13th, 2018*

*Penycwm, Wales, United Kingdom *


Newgale by Pembrokeshire Coast-o-graphs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, April 13th, 2018*

*Cenote Candelaria, Huehuetenango - Guatemala*


Cenote Candelaria Huehuetenango Guatemala by Francois J. Berger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, April 13th, 2018*

*Warsaw, Poland*
Portal by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, April 14th, 2018*

*Praia a Mare - Italy*


Praia a mare (Cs) by Luigi Strano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, April 14th, 2018*

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Pawel Litwinski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, April 14th, 2018*

*Swans*


Trumpeter Swans against the Mission Range. by Eugene Beckes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, April 15th, 2018*

*Atuel Canyon - Argentina*


Cañon del Atuel,Valle Grande by RQA1975, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, April 15th, 2018*

*Hong Kong, China*
Blue & Gold - Hong Kong by David Gutierrez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, April 15th, 2018*

*Vik I Myrdal, Vestur-Skaftafellssysla, Iceland*


Iceland by Achim Pfennig, on Flickr


----------



## pedrouraí (Jun 10, 2015)

*Sunday, April 15th, 2018*
*Hercílio Luz Bridge*
Florianópolis | Santa Catarina | Brazil


Building Bridges by Everaldo Coelho, no Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Himachal Pradesh - India*


IND_10_2725 copy by Michael Badt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, April 16th, 2018*

*Dolomites, Italy*


Afternoon light by Hans Kruse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, April 16th, 2018*

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Fun things to do in Los Angeles by YachtAweigh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, April 17th, 2018*

*Mui Ne, Vietnam*


DJI_0875 by Pradeep Raja, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, April 17th, 2018*

*Lion Mountain - Mauritius Island*


Lion Mountain by Ale de Vries, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, April 17th, 2018*

*Madrid, Spain*
Grand Via - Light Trails by Tim Dallos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, Arpil 18th, 2018*

*Cosigüina volcano - Nicaragua*


Volcan Cosiguina by Alvaro Zavala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, April 18th, 2018*

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Diana by Aldo Espinobarros, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, April 18th, 2018*

*Mong Tseng Tsuen, Yuen Long, Hong Kong*


a little bit of nature by Dave Wong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, April 19th, 2018*

*Western Cape - South Africa*


Jonkershoek - South Africa by Jono Hey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, April 19th, 2018*

*St. Annes Head, Wales, United Kingdom*


St Anns Head by Pembrokeshire Coast-o-graphs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, April 19th, 2018*

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Untitled by Matt Brown, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, April 20th, 2018*

*Ribeira Grande - Cape Verde*


Cap Vert by jean-paul mission, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, April 20th, 2018*

*Haute-Savoie, France*


Au hasard de mes pas by Didier HEROUX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, April 20th, 2018*

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
K1__6712 by Richard Rosenthal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, April 21st, 2018*

*London, U.K.*
Millennium Reflection by Anthony Paul, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Madrid*

main shopping street in Madrid by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, April 21st, 2018*

*Camins Al Grao, Valencia, Spain*


Cité des Arts et des Sciences - Valencia by Francine Vernez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, April 21st, 2018*

*Xao Lao Cha - Vietnam*


IMG_0595 by Hamish Forbes, on Flickr


----------



## pedrouraí (Jun 10, 2015)

*Saturday, April 21st, 2018*
*Capela de São Benedito*
Tamandaré | Pernambuco | Brazil


Capela de São Benedito by David Frey, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, April 22nd, 2018*

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Neptuno y La Silla/Neptune and Saddle Hill. by Jesús Roberto Duarte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday April 22nd, 2018*

*Bydgoszcz - Poland*


Bydgoszcz by honia g., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday April 22nd, 2018*

*Cierva Cove, Graham Land, Antarctica*


On board of Hebridean Sky Antarctica, Cierva Cove, mainland landing 11-13-2017 9-54-53 PM by Solomon Trainin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, April 23th, 2018*

*Cusco, Peru*


Accept the one waiting for us by Saira Bhatti, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Shanghai*

Shanghai, China by Leo D, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, April 23rd, 2018*

*Arda river - Bulgaria*


Arda River by Raf Debruyne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, April 23rd, 2018*

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prag by Ernst Elmiger, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Tallin*

Tallin by cromeo, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Sidi Yahya(Oujda)-Touissit,landscape,Oriental of MoroccoIMG_0002


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, April 24th, 2018*

*Cide - Turkey
*

Cide, Kastamonu, Turkey by Feng Wei, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, April 24th, 2018*

*Lesbury, England, United Kingdom*


Alnmouth by Dru Dodd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, April 24th, 2018*

*Toronto, Canada*
Taking in that View by A Great Capture (Ash2276), on Flickr


----------



## pedrouraí (Jun 10, 2015)

*Tuesday, April 24th, 2018*
*Parque do Povo*
Itaim Bibi | São Paulo | Brazil


Prédios by Diego Kulian, on Flickr

​


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

P6025,Oriental of MoroccoIMG_0003


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, April 25th, 2018*

*Caramanico Terme - Italy*


Caramanico Terme by Iggi Falcon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, April 25th, 2018*

*Mangurstadh, Isle of Lewis, Outer Hebrides, Scotland*


Coast of Scotland by Sergey Aleshchenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, April 25th, 2018*

*Stockholm, Sweden*
A tram at Norrmalm Square in Stockholm by Franz Airiman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, April 26th, 2018*

*Continental United States*


Cape Flattery by Matthew Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, April 26th, 2018*

*Valencia - Venezuela*


03Jun2012 32 by Fernando Crespo, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,Morocco,The Church,April 2018IMG_1828


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, April 26th, 2018*

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, April 27th, 2018*

*Kaieteur fall - Guyana*


Kaieteur by Brian Silverman, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

P6025,Oriental of Morocco,April18IMG_0015


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, April 27th, 2018*

*London, England*


Legacy by Otto Berkeley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, April 27th, 2018*

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Framed Skyline by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, April 28th, 2018*

*Madrid, Spain*
Spain financial district skyline at twilight by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Tmadet,Oriental Of Morocco,April2018IMG_0092


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, April 28th, 2018*

*Pacentro - Italy*


Pacentro short after sunset by Maarten Takens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, April 28th, 2018*

*Hatshepsut Temple from above - Egypt*


Dawn balloon ride over Hatshepsut Temple, Egypt by David IFA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, April 29th, 2018*

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavík Iceland by Lydur Skulason, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel,Oriental of Morocco,April2018IMG_1300


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, April 29th, 2018*

*June Lake, California, United States*


Spring time in high country! -Explored! by Mohanram Sathyanarayanan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, April 30th, 2018*

*New York City*
Ave of the Americas by jeffbrian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, April 30th, 2018*

*Ocoa river - Dominican Republic*


Río Ocoa by Marvin del Cid, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, April 30th, 2018*

*Sahara, Morocco*


Hombres que dejan huella by KRAMEN, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Gourougou,Oriental of Morocco,April2018IMG_0655


----------



## pedrouraí (Jun 10, 2015)

*Monday, April 30th, 2018*
*Serranía del Hornocal*
Humauaca | Jujuy | Argentina


Serranía del Hornocal by Fabio Rage, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, May 1st, 2018*

*Athens, Greece*
athens-dionysus-theatre by Alexey K, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ras El Ma(Cap de l'eau,Cabo Agua),Oriental of Morocco,April18IMG_0071


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, May 1st, 2018*

*Sydney Central, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia*


Opera Jelly by Norbert Trewin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, May 1st, 2018*

*Martinique from above*


Ex-volcano by Woody Wade, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Chidorigafuchi, Tokyo*

東京・千鳥ヶ淵 ∣ Chidorigafuchi・Tokyo by Iyhon Chiu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, May 2nd, 2018*

*Letchworth State Park, NY - US*


Letchworth State Park by Chris Wilbur, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

lille(France)town twinned with Oujda(Morocco)IMG_9488


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, May 2nd, 2018*

*Barker Dam, California*


Mirage by Vern, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, May 2nd, 2018*

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelonetta beach by Andrey Strelnikov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, May 3rd, 2018*

*Bako National park - Malaysia*


TAMAN-NEGARA-BAKO-48 by Mark爱生活, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Lille,France,April18IMG_9493


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, May 3rd, 2018*

*Pyla sur Mer, Aquitaine, France*


Keep walking by Alexis Bazeos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, May 3rd, 2018*

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw at night by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, May 4th, 2018*

*Huacachina, Peru*


20160715 Huacachina 229.jpg by Rómulo Rejón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, May 4th, 2018*

*Fenghuang - China*


DSC_6056 by Zuyet Awarmatik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, May 4th, 2018*

*Old Harry Rocks, U.K.*
Old Harry Rocks by jason geeves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, May 5th, 2018*

*Sydney, Australia*
The City Where Warmth is Not Only about the Weather by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Gourougou,Oriental of MoroccoIMG_0499


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, May 5th, 2018*

*Olbia - Italy*


Spiaggia di Pinttulungo, Olbia (OT), Sardinia, Italy [url]http://www.instagram.com/sardiniabeachclub http://www.facebook.com/sardiniabeachclub #spiaggiapinttulungo #olbia #olbiatempo #sardiniabeachclub #sardinia #sardegna #сардиния #nofilter #lanuovasarde[/url] by Sardinia Beachclub, on Flickr


----------



## pedrouraí (Jun 10, 2015)

*Saturday, May 5th, 2018*
*Juscelino Kubitschek Bridge*
Brasília | Distrito Federal | Brazil


Brasília (JK Bridge) by Marcos Antônio, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, May 5th, 2018*

*Tongaporutu, New Zealand*


Magic Mirror by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, May 6th, 2018*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Christ The Redeemer (Statue) by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia ---- Spain*

Valencia: mercado de Colón. by lgonzalez_l Luis González, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, May 6th, 2018*

*Barbados*


Barbados by CI PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa,Oriental of MoroccoIMG_0020


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, May 6th, 2018*

*Ballenberg, Canton of Berne, Switzerland*


Ballenberg by Chris Frank, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday. May 7th, 2018*

*Saint Florent - France*


St Florent by daniel Cremona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, May 7th, 2018*

*Senso-ji Temple in Tokyo, Japan*
Bienvenue au Senso-ji by StephanExposE, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Tmadet,Oriental of Morocco,2018IMG_0090


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, May 7th, 2018*

*Valdidentro, Italy*


LA STRADA... by lupus alberto, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Sydney








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/40799831434/​


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Near Ahfir,Oriental of Morocco,2018IMG_0166


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, May 8th, 2018*

*Bruce Peninsula - Canada*


Aerial View of the Bruce Peninsula by Jack Salen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, May 8th, 2018*

*Reine, Norway*


View over Reine. by Johannes Hulsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, May 8th, 2018*

*Stockholm, Sweden*
April 30 - the cherry blossoms of Kings Garden in Stockholm by Franz Airiman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, May 9th, 2018*

*Burragorang lake - Australia*


M00_3313.jpg by Mark Jarrett, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, May 9th, 2018*

*Flugplatz Helgoland-Dune, Schleswig-Holstein, Germany*


Helgoland aus der Luft by Jan Czonstke, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ahfir,oriental of Morocco,avril18IMG_9866


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, May 9th, 2018*

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul Turkey Bosporus Bridge by Jerek Hough, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Lille,FranceIMG_9524


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, May 10th, 2018*

*The Black Desert - Egypt*


Black Desert, Egypt by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, May 10th, 2018*

*Germany / Saxony / Elbe*


In halber Nacht by -firlie-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, May 10th, 2018*

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin 2018 by Sky Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, May 11th, 2018*

*Ma Chu Valley - China*


The Rock Face Khyung-ngon and Ma chu valley by © Jan Reurink, on Flickr


----------



## pedrouraí (Jun 10, 2015)

*Friday, May 11th, 2018*
*Prateleiras*
Itatiaia | Rio de Janeiro | Brazil


Prateleiras by Gustavo Machado, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, May 11th, 2018*

*Abu Dhabi International Airport, U.A.E.*
Bye bye Abu Dhabi by Alessandro Antonini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, May 12th, 2018*

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra la Vella by Antoni Vallejo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, May 12th, 2018*

*Tiputini river from above - Ecuador*



cld1808380 by Chien Lee, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, May 12th, 2018*

*Pizzo dei Tre Signori, Lombardy, Italy*


Biandino_20180425_0153 by Matteo Lanzoni, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa,Oriental of Morocco2018IMG_0027


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, May 13th, 2018*

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Brickell City Centre at night. by Jill Bazeley, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Guadalest --- Alicante, Spain.


Guadalest by William Helsen, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, June 1st, 2018*

*Cityplace, Toronto, Ontario, Canada*


Gold bridge. #P20PRO by Bryan Evans, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney, Australia*

Bridge lights by Jay Daley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, June 1st, 2018*

*Hong Kong, China*
2017-8-22 Around HK Alone (34 of 35) by tselhr, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Autour d'Oujda,2018IMG_0010


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, June 2nd, 2018*

*Sydney, Australia*
IMG_5448 by 緁展 柯, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Autour d'Oujda,Oriental du Maroc,2018IMG_0003


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, June 2nd, 2018*

*Kavala - Greece*


Greece by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, June 2nd, 2018*

*Iguazu Falls, Brazil*


The most Romantic Moment... by E.K.111, on Flickr


----------



## pedrouraí (Jun 10, 2015)

*Saturday, June 2nd, 2018*
*Palermo Woods*
Buenos Aires | Autonomous City | Argentina


0I7A2050.jpg by Murray Foubister, no Flickr​


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Villajoyosa --- Spain.


Playa del Torres by William Helsen, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, June 3rd, 2018*

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Desde el Obispado by Edson Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, June 3rd, 2018*

*Coquille river from above - US*


Coquille River, Oregon by Alex Wells, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, June 3rd, 2018*

*Vorder-Brand, Bavaria, Germany*


Germany - View from Mount Jenner by Michael Kemper, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa,Oriental du Maroc,2018IMG_0022


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Frutillar, Chile.*


Frutillar, Los Lagos. Chile. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Jatunhuma Mountain (Pico Tres)*
Cusco Department, Perú









by https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4676/39427457654_17d2a1e8b0_b.jpgBM-Licht ​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, June 4th, 2018*

*Moremi Swamps - Botswana*


Moremi swamps by Jannis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, June 4th, 2018*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Ipanema Beach, sunset, Rio de Janeiro by Gizy Costa, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Almou,Oriental du Maroc,2018IMG_0054


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, June 14th, 2018*

*Suppingen, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*


Dynamik by Martin Schunack, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, June 13th, 2018*

*Fuxing district - Taiwan*


DJI_0276 by 白 峻峰, on Flickr


----------



## pedrouraí (Jun 10, 2015)

*Thursday, June 14th, 2018*
*State Historical Museum*
Red Square | Moscow | Russia


sDSC-5697 by Lukasz Karnas, no Flickr​


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Hobart* from Mount Wellington, *Tasmania, Australia*










Sunrise at Mount Wellington by Rhys Pope


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, June 14th, 2018*

*Piaui river - Brazil*


Vista área do Rio Piauí na periferia da cidade de São Raimundo Nonato - PI. by André Pessoa, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Moscow

Red Square, the Great Russia by Xavier, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, June 14th, 2018*

*Moscow, Russia*
Night Moscow by Ivan Anisimov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, June 15th, 2018*

*Monsanto - Portugal*


Monsanto - Portugal by Vitor Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, June 15th, 2018*

*Reparto Desi, Santiago de Cuba, Santiago de Cuba*


Santiago de Cuba by gies777, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, June 15th, 2018*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Cidade Maravilhosa / Wonderfull City by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, June 16th, 2018*

*Doha, Qatar*
Dream City by Abdulla Almesleh, on Flickr


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Delete this one too.


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Tabarca / Alicante


tabarca by Pere Sala, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, June 16th, 2018*

*Lake Bled - Slovenia*


The bench & the island by Xan WHITE, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Al Hoceima,Nord du Maroc,2018IMG_1096


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, June 16th, 2018*

*Mount Hood National Forest, Oregon, USA*


Gateway to Grandeur by Gary Randall, on Flickr


----------



## pedrouraí (Jun 10, 2015)

*Saturday, June 16th, 2018*
*Selarón Steps*
Lapa | Rio de Janeiro | Brazil


Rio by Thor Edvardsen, no Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, June 17th, 2018*

*Krka National park - Croatia*


Panorama from the mountain by Xan WHITE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, June 17th, 2018*

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
another day will come by channyuk (using Albums), on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Penon d'Al Hoceima,occupé par L'Espagne,Nord du Maroc,2018IMG_0997


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, June 27th, 2018*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Alvorada - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Thursday, June 28st, 2018.
Beaver turning final in Vancouver.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, June 28th, 2018*

*Erawan and Bongo beach - Philippines*


dji_k0009 Erawan and Boong Beach by Ian Duffield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@Baltica: *All flickr photos here at SSC, mast have links/sources*. See exambles, me, jose, djole...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, June 28th, 2018*

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria, Egypt by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, June 28th, 2018*

*Mesquite Flat Sand Dunes, Stovepipe Wells, Death Valley, California*


The Cresent Dune by Harald Philipp, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Dubai, UAE, Dubai Burj al Arab, evening, palm trees








Dubai, UAE, Dubai Burj al Arab, evening, palm trees by Sune Martensen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, June 29th, 2018*

*Lake Como, NY - US*


Peat Swamp by Matt Champlin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, June 29th, 2018*

*Bang Chak, Phra Khanong, Bangkok*


Aerial view of international port with Crane loading containers in import export business logistics with cityscape of Bangkok city Thailand at night by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, June 29th, 2018*

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Zaytouna Bay, Lebanon by Paul Saad, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Amager Bakke, Copenhill, BIO4, HOFOR AS, Sunshine Night, Denmark, Copenhagen. Saturday, June 30th, 2018.








Amager Bakke, Copenhill, BIO4, HOFOR AS, Sunshine Night, Denmark, Copenhagen, by Sune Martensen, on Flickr.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, June 30th, 2018*

*Rio Dulce - Guatemala*


View of Rio Dulce from the Shaman Tower by Davide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, June 30th, 2018*

*Doha, Qatar*
Fcaes of Doha 2018 by Bojan Mustur, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, June 30th, 2018*

*Hạ Long Bay, Vietnam*


公司越南旅遊_09 下龍灣 驚訝洞 by 六 爺, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Benidorm -- Spain*


Sierra Helada y Benidorm by Daniel Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

USA, New York, skyscrapers, NYC, megalopolis, buildings, height. Sunday, July 1st, 2018.








USA, New York, skyscrapers, NYC, megalopolis, buildings, height. by Sune Martensen, on Flickr.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*sunday, July 1st, 2018*

*Lake Pukaki - New Zealand*


Road to Mount Cook From Above by Aaron Jenkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, July 1st, 2018*

*Montréal, Canada*
modificate by Lorenzo Baldacchini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, July 1st, 2018*

*Charente-Maritime, France*


[Ile de Ré] Le Phare Des Baleines by Gauthier Bonnet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, July 2nd, 2018*

*Concepcion bay - Mexico *


Conception Bay, Mexico by Brendan Bannister, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Monday, July 2nd, 2018
China, Hong Kong, road, lights, highway, night city








China, Hong Kong, road, lights, highway, night city by Sune Martensen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, July 2nd, 2018*

*Alnwick Castle, Northumberland, England*


ALNWICK CASTLE FROM THE AIR (2) by peter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, July 2nd, 2018*

*London, U.K.*
The West End's Bright Lights by Michael Hewson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, July 3rd, 2018*

*Culebra - Puerto Rico*


Punta Melones, Culebra by josefrancisco salgado, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Tuesday, July 3rd, 2018.
Japan, architecture, Himeji Castle.








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr.
Japan, architecture, Himeji Castle.


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Peñiscola ---- Castellón, Spain*


Peñíscola by Gaizka Untzueta, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, July 3rd, 2018*

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Գունաւոր Երեւանը / Yerevan in full color by Seroujo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, July 3rd, 2018*

*Arizona, United States*


BNSF 7254 East at Daze, AZ by John Benner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, July 4th, 2018*

*Volta river from above - Ghana*


Akosombo on my mind #africa #accra #thisisaccra #dji #phantom3 by CM f5.6, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, July 4th, 2018*

*Larimer, Colorado, United States*


Flowing Out of Mills by Tony Hochstetler, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Wednesday, July 4th, 2018
Hong Kong, clouds, China, megalopolis, skyscrapers, stone jungle








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr.
Hong Kong, clouds, China, megalopolis, skyscrapers, stone jungle


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, July 4th, 2018*

*New York City*
New York midtown panorama by night by Matheus Swanson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, July 5th, 2018*

*Carrao River - Venezuela*


DSC_2352 by Harold Castro, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Thursday, July 5th, 2018
Brooklyn Bridge, New York, Manhattan








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Brooklyn Bridge, New York, Manhattan


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm. Spain.

Benidorm, Alicante. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, July 5th, 2018*

*San Francisco, California*


San Francisco Skyline by David Yu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, July 5th, 2018*

*Berlin, Germany*
untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, July 6th, 2018*

*Lope national park - Gabon*


Lope National Park by Bernard, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Friday, July 6th, 2018
Night city, road, highway, Hong Kong, China, lights








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Night city, road, highway, Hong Kong, China, lights


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, July 6th, 2018*

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Universal City by Carl Larson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, July 10th, 2018*

*Alpes-de-Haute-Provence, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


[Explore 09/07/2018] Valensole - Provence - France by Maxence Boyer Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, July 11th, 2018*

*Holuhraun volcano - Iceland*


Holuhraun volcano, Iceland - [1247x831][Erez Marom] by Mitch Petersen, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Wednesday, July 11th, 2018
Bangkok, Thailand, orange sky, city park, greens








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Bangkok, Thailand, orange sky, city park, greens


----------



## Endrigo (Nov 18, 2017)

*Greenwich's Old Royal Naval College, London*


Old Royal Naval College (Greenwich University), Greenwich, London, England by Andy Montgomery, no Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Cabo de Gata, Spain*


Cabo de Gata windy road by _quintin_, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, July 11th, 2018*

*Taipei, Taiwan*


Taipei 101 Before sunset. by somchai ketphong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, July 11th, 2018*

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok city night view from Silom Business center by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, July 12th, 2018*

*Halong Bay - Vietnam*



Halong (15) by charmingvietnamtravel, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*SYDNEY ZOO*


Démonstration de vol de rapace (avec Sydney en arrière plan) by François Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Cabo de Gata --- Almería. Spain*


Corralete 020316-8507 by Eduardo Estéllez, en Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Thursday, July 12th, 2018
UAE, Burj Khalifa, water, Dubai, night city, skyscraper, reflection








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
UAE, Burj Khalifa, water, Dubai, night city, skyscraper, reflection


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, July 12th, 2018*

*Sliabh Liag, County Donegal, Ireland*


The clouds roll in by owen clarke photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, July 12th, 2018*

*Barcelona, Spain*
BCN Paseo de Colón by Gerard Eder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, July 13th, 2018*

*Spain and Portugal from Space*


Iberian Peninsula at Night (NASA, International Space Station, 01/30/12) by NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Friday, July 13th, 2018
Rio de Janeiro, night, Brazil, lights








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Rio de Janeiro, night, Brazil, lights


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, July 13th, 2018*

*Shanghai, China*
Three Giants by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, July 13th, 2018*

*France*


Nona France Quarry by J M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, July 14th, 2018*

*Port Vila - Vanuatu*


Iririki Island by Bronwen Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Saturday, July 14th, 2018
United States, Fan Pier Park, Boston, Downtown








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
United States, Fan Pier Park, Boston, Downtown


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, July 14th, 2018*

*Sydney, Australia*
IMG_1446.jpg by Murray Foubister, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> *Sydney, Australia*
> IMG_1446.jpg by Murray Foubister, on Flickr


*amazing sunset* :cheers:


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, July 14th, 2018*

*Northern Ireland*


Carrick a Rede by swordscookie back and trying to catch up!, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, July 15th, 2018*

*Kalampaka, Thessaly and Continental Greece, Greece*


Meteora - Grecia 2018 by Andrea Di Gioia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, July 15th, 2018*

*Montréal, Canada*
Close-up by __ LorenzMao __, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Sunday, July 15th, 2018
USA, Golden Gate, San Francisco, bridge








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
USA, Golden Gate, San Francisco, bridge


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, July 15th, 2018*

*Pelim river - Russia*


Село Пелым и реки Пелым и Тавда by Антон Фадеев, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, July 16th, 2018*

*Bath - UK*


night time over Bath by Daz Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Monday, July 16th, 2018
city, panorama, Hong Kong, lights, China








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
city, panorama, Hong Kong, lights, China


----------



## Boris - BICF (Apr 12, 2017)

*Nanay River*
Loreto Department, Perú









by https://flic.kr/p/ChV2KCHoward Koons​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, July 16th, 2018*

*railroad*


Pasajeros con destino a... by Paco Fuentes Vicario, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, July 16th, 2018*

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Little town by Giulian Frisoni, on Flickr


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

*Los Alerces National Park, Chubut Province, Argentina*


IMG_5333 by Juan Ignacio Fruniz, en Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Tuesday, July 17th, 2018
USA, Lincoln Memorial, Washington, pool, night








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
USA, Lincoln Memorial, Washington, pool, night


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, July 17th, 2018*

*Beni river - Bolivia*


Into the Heart of the Jungle by Marc Shandro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, July 17th, 2018*

*Wien-Mitte, Vienna, Austria*


Hundertwasserhaus (Vienna) by Jogi Experience, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, July 17th, 2018*

*Oslo, Norway*
Karl Johansgate by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Wednesday, July 18th, 2018
Australia, buildings, lights, Sydney, opera house, embankment, pattern, projection, night








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Australia, buildings, lights, Sydney, opera house, embankment, pattern, projection, night


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, July 18th, 2018*

*Mar Chica - Morocco*


Mar Chica by Miguel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, July 18th, 2018*

*Mexico city, Mexico*
DSC_0480 by Zeus López, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, July 18th, 2018*

*Taft Point, Yosemite National Park*


Aloneness by Rajesh Jyothiswaran, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, July 19th, 2018*

*Anglesey County, Wales, United Kingdom*


Llanddwyn Light by Gareth Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Thursday, July 19th, 2018
Night, Landscape, Skyscraper, Singapore, City, Ship, reflection








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Night, Landscape, Skyscraper, Singapore, City, Ship, reflection


----------



## pedrouraí (Jun 10, 2015)

*Pedra Furada*
Jericoacoara | Ceará | Brazil


Pedra Furada - Jericoacoara, Ceará, Brazil by Almerindo Lana, no Flickr

​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, July 19th, 2018*

*Owyhee river - US*


owyhee-river-idaho-melford_42710_990x742 by Mohsin Raza, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney *

Sydney Harbour Bridge by wilson von Zeidler, on Flickr


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

*Wednesday, November 29th, 2017*

*Ushuaia, Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province, Argentina*


IMG_7821.jpg by Joaquín, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, July 19th, 2018*

*Toronto, Canada*
Summer Views by Paul Flynn, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Friday, July 20th, 2018
Canada, street, Ontario, evening, endurance, lights, Toronto, city, Guderham Building, traffic, streets








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Canada, street, Ontario, evening, endurance, lights, Toronto, city, Guderham Building, traffic, streets


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, July 20th, 2018*

*Derby - Australia*


Derby, Western Australia by Brett Jones, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Puerto de Mazarrón, Murcia. Spain.*

Playa de Nares.2 by Jose Marín, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, July 20th, 2018*

*Madrid, Spain*
Friends Of Lights! by Bob Guere, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, July 20th, 2018*

*Mount Rainier National Park, Lewis County in Washington*


Inner and Outer Peace by Erwin Buske, on Flickr


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

*Thursday, April 27th, 2017*

*Red Deer grazing in La Pampa Province, Argentina*


Tarde tranquila by Mariano Erro, en Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Saturday, July 21th, 2018
USA, New York, Manhattan, skyscrapers








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
USA, New York, Manhattan, skyscrapers


----------



## pedrouraí (Jun 10, 2015)

^^

I miss the WTC. 

But the Manhattan skyline is still perfect. :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, July 21st, 2018*

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Le temps vu par Salvador Dali by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, July 21st, 2018*

*Quidi Vidi, St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador*


Trapped by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

*Ushuaia, Argentina*


Ushuaia - Argentina by Everaldo Coelho, en Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Sunday, July 22th, 2018
city, New York, view, panorama








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
city, New York, view, panorama


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, JUly 21st, 2018*

*Sarawak - Indonesia*


Sarawak by Dario Eduardo de Falco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, July 26th, 2018*

*Mont Saint-Michel, Lower Normandy, France*


Mont Saint Michel, surroundings by unukorno, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Thursday, July 26th, 2018
lights, ferris wheel, yokohama, sky, horizon, japan, sunset








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
lights, ferris wheel, yokohama, sky, horizon, japan, sunset


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, July 26th, 2018*

*Cappadocia - Turkey*


Cappadocia hot air ballooning at sunrise by H McCann, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Tabarca, Alicante, Spain.


La Punta Falcón y la Cruz del Capitán - Punta Falcón and the Capitan's Cross by Julián Pastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, July 26th, 2018*

*Toronto, Canada*
Every one has somewhere to go by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Friday, July 27th, 2018
Foggy, Landscape, Clouds, Smoke, Skyscraper, Dubai








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Foggy, Landscape, Clouds, Smoke, Skyscraper, Dubai


----------



## pedrouraí (Jun 10, 2015)

*Thursday, July 26th, 2018*
*Paulista Avenue*
São Paulo | Brazil


Avenida Paulista by pedbot2008, on Flickr

​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, July 27th, 2018*

*Rub Al Khali desert - Arabian Peninsula*


5* Oasis by Beno Saradzic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, July 27th, 2018*

*Eskişehir, Turkey*


Özel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı by Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, July 27th, 2018*

*Vienna, Austria*
Black & White meets color by Marc Richter, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

aturday, July 28th, 2018
Cityscape, night city, river, Thailand, Bangkok, metropolis








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Cityscape, night city, river, Thailand, Bangkok, metropolis


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, July 28th, 2018*

*Doha, Qatar*
Souq Waqif Park by www.iCandy.pw, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*SYDNEY HARBOUR
*

Sydney Harbour by george nuich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, July 28th, 2018*

*montgolfière sur la Gruyère - Switzerland*


Vol en montgolfière sur la Gruyère by Pierre Schwaller, on Flickr


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Saturday, July 28th, 2018*

*Lome*, Maritime Region, Togo









Impressions of West Africa by Peace on Earth, on Flickr.


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, July 28th, 2018*

*Jorpeland, Rogaland, Norway*


Pulpit Rock @Norway by Lars Ôô, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Sunday, July 29th, 2018
Exhibition, cityscape, sydney, vivid, lights, opera house, australia








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Exhibition, cityscape, sydney, vivid, lights, opera house, australia


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, July 29th, 2018*

*Toronto, Canada*
chase what matters by Dustin William, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, July 29th, 2018*

*Pakistan*


Beautiful Pakistan by Rizwan_Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Sunday, July 29th, 2018*

*African Renaissance Monument*, Dakar, Senegal









African Renaissance Monument by Bill Jeffries, on Flickr.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, July 29th, 2018*

*Kaveri river - India*


Kaveri Twist by Amith Nag, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Monday, July 30nd, 2018
Chicago, USA, night metropolis, skyscrapers, height, stone jungle








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Chicago, USA, night metropolis, skyscrapers, height, stone jungle


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Lisboa, Alfama. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, JUly 30th, 2018*

*Newcastle - UK
*

Sage Through The Arch by Website - www.JohnGWaugh.com, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, July 30th, 2018*

*Splügen Pass, Lombardy, Italy/ Graubünden, Switzerland*


Passo dello Spluga by Thorsten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, July 30th, 2018*

*Madrid, Spain*
Parque del Retiro.Madrid by Ruben Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Tuesday, July 31th, 2018
Lights, purple, Dubai, night city, Emirates, travel, water, reflection, neon








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Lights, purple, Dubai, night city, Emirates, travel, water, reflection, neon


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, July 31st, 2018*

*Rio de Janeiro* 


Dusk from Corcovado by Brian Allen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, July 31st, 2018*

*Telok Blangah, Singapore, South West*


Aerial view of keppel bay with modern residence in Singapore city. by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, July 31st, 2018*

*Oslo, Norway*
The Monolith by Sauken Laula, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, August 1st, 2018*

*Shoalhaven Heads - Australia*


Shoalhaven Heads by Andy Hutchinson, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney, Australia*

PJW_3981_ by Philip Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Wednesday, August 1st, 2018
Australia, Sydney, Opera House, cute koalaer, Towers Night








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Australia, Sydney, Opera House, cute koalaer, Towers Night


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, August 1st, 2018*

*Algarve, Portugal*


Praia do Camilo by Francieli Zanon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, August 1st, 2018*

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Stars by ALI ALDHAHERI, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Thursday, August 2st, 2018
Canada, trees, sea, sunset, mountains, bridges, boats, buildings, Vancouver, skyscrapers, ships, bay








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Canada, trees, sea, sunset, mountains, bridges, boats, buildings, Vancouver, skyscrapers, ships, bay


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

*Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Puerto Madero desde el dique 1 / Puerto Madero district from dock 1 by Maximiliano Buono, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, August 2nd, 2018*

*Espiritu Santo Island - Mexico*


20080212_097 by Charles Chandler, on Flickr


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Aconcagua Valley. San Felipe, Chile.*


Valle del Río Aconcagua. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Thursday, August 2nd, 2018*

*Tanji*, Tujering, Gambia









Sunset at Tanji by Rafael Vila, on Flickr.


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Monday, August 6th, 2018
Dubai, skyscrapers, UAE, height, pink and blue








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Dubai, skyscrapers, UAE, height, pink and blue


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, August 6th, 2018*

*Central Australia*


Desert veins (I) by James Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*CANBERRA, AUSTRALIA*

Untitled by Jerry Skinner, on Flickr​


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Calpe / Calp ---Spain


Parque Natural del Peñón de Ifach by Jeroen de Jong, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, August 6th, 2018*

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Singapore 2018 by ajne1974, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, August 6th, 2018*

*Stranda Kommune, More og Romsdal, Norway*


Norway Geiranger Fjord by Norman T, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Tuesday, August 7th, 2018
Cau Vang, the 'Golden Bridge', Vietnam








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Cau Vang, the 'Golden Bridge', Vietnam

Golden bridge hand on Ba Na Hills, Da Nang, Vietnam
www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=bqsILQ8ZyL4

Skylines Ðà N?ng thành ph? dáng s?ng Vi?t Nam Da Nang Downtown 2018.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tR1M2SzHsuo


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Santiago, Chile*


Santiago, Chile. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, August 7th, 2018*

*Simien national park - Ethiopia*


Simien mountains - Simien National Park - Ethiopia by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, August 7th, 2018*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Dois Irmãos by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, August 7th, 2018*

*Dingle Peninsula, Ireland*


Com Dhíneol (explored) by Stephen Wallace (Hibernia Landscapes), on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Wednesday, August 8th, 2018
Thailand, Bangkok, illumination, highway, lights








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Thailand, Bangkok, illumination, highway, lights


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm, Europe.

Senior's Winter Paradise by Agnes & Hans, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, August 8th, 2018*

*Ghar el Melh - Tunisia*


Ghar Melh, Bizerta, Tunisia. by Yessine Kouki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, August 8th, 2018*

*Sydney, Australia*
Cityscape of Sydney city from the roof top of Tower by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, August 8th, 2018*

*Berlin, Germany*


Abteibrücke Berlin by Sascha Gebhardt, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Thursday, August 9th, 2018
Night city, lights, buildings, Thailand, Bangkok, neon, megalopolis








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Night city, lights, buildings, Thailand, Bangkok, neon, megalopolis


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, August 9th, 2018*

*Prickly bay - Grenada*


Grenada Sampler by Joshua Yetman, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*SYDNEY HARBOUR, AUSTRALIA*

Sydney city on night time by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, August 9th, 2018*

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Seduced by the City by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, September 1st, 2018*

*Urgup, Nevsehir, Turkey*


Goreme Panorama [Explored 08.31.2018] by Enrique EKOGA, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Saturday, September 1st, 2018
Festival, holiday, houses, Bangkok, panorama, fires, night, Thailand








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Festival, holiday, houses, Bangkok, panorama, fires, night, Thailand


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, September 1st, 2018*

*Athens, Greece*
5477_GREECE_ATHENS by Kevin Mullarkey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, September 2nd, 2018*

Montréal, Canada
Montreal skyline at night. by Joe Addona, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Sunday, September 2nd, 2018
National September 11 Memorial, USA, memory, New York, museum, stone








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
National September 11 Memorial, USA, memory, New York, museum, stone
9/11 Memorial Museum
https://www.911memorial.org
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdDeRoWIQJA


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, September 2nd, 2018*

*Melbourne, Victoria, Australia*


Melbourne at Dawn from Eureka Sky Deck by Derek Midgley, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Monday, September 3rd, 2018*

Fires, bridge, San Francisco, night, fog, Golden Gate, California








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Fires, bridge, San Francisco, night, fog, Golden Gate, California


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Pulpi / Aguilas ---- Spain.*


Cuevas de Cocedores by Alfonso González, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, September 3rd, 2018*

*Souss-Massa-Draa, Morocco*


2018-4503 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, September 3rd, 2018*

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Catrinas por @MArtistaMakeup by Damaris GV Cuenca, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Tuesday, September 4th, 2018*

Illumination, bridge, lighting, houses, Kwanan, Republic of Korea, panorama, Busan, strait, city, lights, view, night, buildings








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Illumination, bridge, lighting, houses, Kwanan, Republic of Korea, panorama, Busan, strait, city, lights, view, night, buildings


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*San Sebastián, Spain.*


Paseo del Árbol de Guernica. Donostia-San Sebastián. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,Maroc,été18IMG_2009


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Guardamar / Spain.


Playa de La Marina by Werner Wilmes, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, September 4th, 2018*

*Singapore*


cruising boats along Singapore River by j0035001-2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, September 4th, 2018*

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Downtown 20180318 by Jacky Huang, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Wednesday, September 5th, 2018*

Chicago, millennium park, Spaceship Earth, monument, reflection








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Chicago, millennium park, Spaceship Earth, monument, reflection


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,Maroc,été18IMG_2049


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Mazarrón / Spain

El Lebeche azota mi ventanal. by Amar Halifa Marín, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, September 5th, 2018*

*Sydney, Australia*
Panorama of Sydney harbour and bridge in Sydney city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, September 5th, 2018*

*Parcelacion Aloy Sala, Zaragoza, Aragon, Spain*


La Pilarica - Zaragoza - España. by José Miguel, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Thursday, September 6th, 2018*

Bridges, light, road, city, endurance, fires, China, night, Shanghai








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Bridges, light, road, city, endurance, fires, China, night, Shanghai


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Mazarrón / Murcia, Spain.


Playa Bahía hasta cabezo de Castellar - Pto Mazarrón by Alberto Ruiz, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, September 6th, 2018*

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Aztec Dance III by RICKY MARIN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, September 6th, 2018*

*Indian Ocean*


180830-F-FF346-1004 by U.S. Department of Defense Current Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Friday, September 7th, 2018*

Manhattan, skyscrapers, USA, New York City, Hudson river








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Manhattan, skyscrapers, USA, New York City, Hudson river


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, September 7th, 2018*

*Zugspitze, Bavaria, Germany*


Zugspitze Crator by Emily Procner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, September 7th, 2018*

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin, July 2016. by abstrkt.ch, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Saturday, September 8th, 2018*

Tokyo, megalopolis, bridge, Japan, fires, night, buildings, river








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Tokyo, megalopolis, bridge, Japan, fires, night, buildings, river


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Scotland
Credit:Brian Noble

Scotland2012-1324 by Brian Noble, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,Maroc,été18IMG_1967


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, September 8th, 2018*

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha at night by D Campolongo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, September 8th, 2018*

*Sea Breeze, North Carolina, United States*


Snows Cut by James Burden, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, September 9th, 2018*

*Moscow, Russia*
Skyscrapers by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,Maroc,été18IMG_2008


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, September 9th, 2018*

*Kiev, Ukraine*


Colorful Life by Andriy Prokopenko, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Monday, September 10th, 2018*

Fires, Singapore, night, Mandarin Oriental, Pan Pacific, water, reflection








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Fires, Singapore, night, Mandarin Oriental, Pan Pacific, water, reflection


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,Maroc,été18IMG_1992


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Calpe -- Calp (Alicante, Spain)*


Bahía de Calpe (Alicante) by Alfonso González, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, September 10th, 2018*

*Bali, Indonesia*


Bath Time by Kazi Mushfiq, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, September 10th, 2018*

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Kungsträdgården V by Bruno Coelho (insta: @born_to_wanderlust), on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Tuesday, September 11th, 2018*

USA, New York, Brooklyn, night, fires, beam, skyscrapers, searchlight, megalopolis








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
USA, New York, Brooklyn, night, fires, beam, skyscrapers, searchlight, megalopolis


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,la "Strasbourg"maghrébine,été18IMG_1991


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, September 11th, 2018*

*Buenos Aires - Argentina*


Congreso - Buenos Aires - Argentine by Freddy Donckels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, September 11th, 2018*

*Oslo, Norway*
Ice Skaters by Philipp Berndt, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Wednesday, September 12th, 2018*

Cars, New York, traffic lights, United States, crosswalks, street, buildings, sky, solar, city








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Cars, New York, traffic lights, United States, crosswalks, street, buildings, sky, solar, city


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,la"Strasbourg"maghrébine,été18IMG_1964


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, September 12th, 2018*

*Anglesey, Wales*


Porth wen brickworks by Phill Fisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, September 12th, 2018*

*Bangkok, Thailand*
DSCF7050 edited by Siwakorn Nuamnual, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Thursday, September 13th, 2018*

Kate Spade New York, skyscraper, stores, cars, people, Empire State Building, shops, traffic, evening, USA








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Kate Spade New York, skyscraper, stores, cars, people, Empire State Building, shops, traffic, evening, USA


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,la"Strasbourg"du Maghreb,été18IMG_1994


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, September 13th, 2018*

*Colmars, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


Fort de Savoie a vista de dron / Fort de Savoie a vista de dron / Fort de Savoie drone view / Fort de Savoie en vue de drone by Jordi Brió, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, September 13th, 2018*

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
09.02.18 CTA Blue Line Train heads to O'Hare approaching Western Station, Chicago, IL by Jim Pearson, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,la "Strasbourg"du Maghreb,"Sadad":le plus ancien palais de justice du Maroc,été18IMG_2023


----------



## Booppe (Jul 25, 2018)

Sunset at Wat Arun by Michał Konkołowicz, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Friday, September 14th, 2018*

Manhattan, skyscrapers, New York, Times Square, people, city, advertizing








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Manhattan, skyscrapers, New York, Times Square, people, city, advertizing


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, September 14th, 2018*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
_Architecture by Renata Sa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, September 14th, 2018*

*England, United Kingdom*


Tranquil Sunset by Steve Cole, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, September 15th, 2018*

*Chalk Valley, Stoke Farthing, Wiltshire, England*


Chalk Valley by Richard Williams, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Thursday, September 20th, 2018*

Bridge, city, exposure, lights, China, evening, night, Shanghai








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Bridge, city, exposure, lights, China, evening, night, Shanghai


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, September 20th, 2018*

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Montazah after sunset by Ahmed Ona, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, September 20th, 2018*

*Chamonix, Rhone-Alpes, France*


l'aiguille du midi by patrick ANDREATTA, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Friday, September 21st, 2018*

Canada, night, fires, reflection, Vancouver, Community Centre Science World








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Canada, night, fires, reflection, Vancouver, Community Centre Science World


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, September 21st, 2018*

*Gavarnie, Hautes-Pyrénées, France*


Circo de Gavarnie by jaecheve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, September 21st, 2018*

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Chao Phraya River Blues (explored) by hpd-fotografy, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Saturday, September 22nd, 2018*

Road, night, bridge, fires, river, palm trees, Sydney, Australia








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Road, night, bridge, fires, river, palm trees, Sydney, Australia


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, September 22nd, 2018*

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Waikiki by Valentin, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Barcelona, Spain
*
DSC00753_2 by Xin Zheng, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, September 22nd, 2018*

*Colombia*


Caño Canoas by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Sunday, September 23rd, 2018*

Night, Dubai, Panorama, Business Bay








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Night, Dubai, Panorama, Business Bay


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, September 23rd, 2018*

*Montréal, Canada*
Avant l'hiver - Montreal by Cedric Blondeel, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Monday, September 24th, 2018*

Bridge, houses, city, water, night, photo, Portland, USA








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Bridge, houses, city, water, night, photo, Portland, USA


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, September 24th, 2018*

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Paseo de la Reforma by Sergio Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Tuesday, September 25th, 2018*

Sydney, Opera House, Australia, HD-4K








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Sydney, Opera House, Australia, HD-4K


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, September 25th, 2018*

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
City in the Desert. Dubai metro line between Noor Bank and Business Bay Metro Station. May 6, 2015. 12pm. by inspiredbydubai, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Wednesday, September 26th, 2018*

Rush Hour, Seoul, Korea, city, evening








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Rush Hour, Seoul, Korea, city, evening


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Ebro Delta (Tarragona, Spain)*


Amanecer en el Delta del Ebro by David Andrade, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai landscape. by Jordi Corbilla, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Thursday, September 27th, 2018*

Japan, city, panorama, building, night, cool, lights








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Japan, city, panorama, building, night, cool, lights


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, September 27th, 2018*

*Berlin, Germany*

Berliner Dom by stefanschaefer90, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Friday, September 28th, 2018*

Sheikh Zayed Highway, evening, skyscrapers, UAE, Dubai








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Sheikh Zayed Highway, evening, skyscrapers, UAE, Dubai


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,la capitale de l'Oriental du Maroc,été18IMG_2030


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, September 28th, 2018*

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow Russia 2 by Ruben Apaez Lara, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Saturday, September 29th, 2018*

Fires, megalopolis, skyscrapers, night, panorama, New York, USA








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Fires, megalopolis, skyscrapers, night, panorama, New York, USA


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, September 29th, 2018*

*Doha, Qatar*
IMG_20171212_205317_5654_LRW95_7 by Sudesh Agrawal, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Sunday, September 30th, 2018*

Street, USA, Brooklyn Bridge, houses, New York, Manhattan








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Street, USA, Brooklyn Bridge, houses, New York, Manhattan


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, September 30th, 2018*

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
1P1160169_HDR by Adam G. P..., on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Monday, Oktober 1st, 2018*

Saigon, Ho Chi Minh, Vietnam, night city








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Saigon, Ho Chi Minh, Vietnam, night city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, October 1st, 2018*

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DSC_0197 by HUANG HONG, on Flickr


----------



## Raschet (Dec 18, 2012)

Photo edited; fixed


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Tuesday, Oct 2nd, 2018*

Vancouver, night city, Canada, boats








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Vancouver, night city, Canada, boats


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,Maroc,2018IMG_2016


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, October 2nd, 2018*

*Oslo, Norway*
oslo by kmif connected, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Wednesday, Oct 3rd, 2018*

City, Shanghai, China, megalopolis, buildings








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
City, Shanghai, China, megalopolis, buildings


----------



## cicarra (May 29, 2004)

Koh Pha Ngan by Steve Long, on Flickr
How to do the full moon party on Ko Pha Ngan


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, October 3rd, 2018*

*Sydney, Australia*
Panorama of Sydney harbour and bridge in Sydney city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Thursday, Oct 4th, 2018*

Shanghai, China, endurance








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Shanghai, China, endurance


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Calatayud (Zaragoza, Spain)*

Badlands in spring by Roberto Manzanos, en Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Friday, Oct 5th, 2018*

Coast, Taiwan, sky, kaohsiung, cargo ship, port, China, buildings, ships








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Coast, Taiwan, sky, kaohsiung, cargo ship, port, China, buildings, ships


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, October 21st, 2018*

*London, U.K.*
DSC07256.jpg by Cubs Fan 812, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, October 21st, 2018*

*Pyla sur Mer, Aquitaine, France*


Dune du Pilat by Nicolas SAVIGNAT, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Monday, October 22nd, 2018*

Water, skyscrapers, Canada, Vancouver, ducks, yachts








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Water, skyscrapers, Canada, Vancouver, ducks, yachts


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, October 22nd, 2018*

*Prague, Czech republic*
City tram by Mike J Carroll, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Tuesday, October 23rd, 2018*

USA, Skyscrapers, Central Park, New York City, Night, Manhattan








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
USA, Skyscrapers, Central Park, New York City, Night, Manhattan


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*SYDNEY*


Opera House, Sydney by Francesco Pecora Lauria, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, October 23rd, 2018*

*Tuolumne, California, United States*


Meadow River II by Tom Grubbe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, October 23rd, 2018*

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Beirut- بيروت by Mohamed Haykal, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Wednesday, October 24th, 2018*

Kina, Hong Kong, Zhuhai Macau, World's longest cross-sea bridge








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Kina, Hong Kong, Zhuhai Macau, World's longest cross-sea bridge

World's longest cross-sea bridge. Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao bridge
Kina, Hong Kong, Zhuhai Macau, The bridge's total length is 34 miles, making it 14 miles longer than the width of the English Channel from Dover to Calais

Kina, Hong Kong, Zhuhai Macau, Bridge
http://www.ecns.cn/visual/hd/2018/01-05/150777.shtml
YouTube
Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macau Bridge lights up for 2018
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgLhzq3FD9M


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, October 24th, 2018*

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Harbour Bridge by Silveryway, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, October 24th, 2018*

*California, United States*


Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder? You better run, you better take cover. by Kevin, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Thursday, October 25th, 2018*

Skyscrapers, Chicago, USA, megalopolis, Marilyn Monroe, illinois








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Skyscrapers, Chicago, USA, megalopolis, Marilyn Monroe, illinois


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, October 25th, 2018*

*Alexandria, Egypt*
ALEXANDRIA_EGYPT_3 by Tarek Raafat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, October 25th, 2018*

*Yongding, Fujian, China*


福建土楼 by BestCityscape, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Friday, October 26th, 2018*

China Hong Kong Houses Skyscrapers Night From above Cities








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
China Hong Kong Houses Skyscrapers Night From above Cities


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, October 26th 2018*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio Carnival 2018 - Day 3 by Zhu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, October 26th 2018*

*Glacier National Park, Canada–United States*


Autumn waterfall by Kyle, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Saturday, October 27th, 2018*

Central park, skyscrapers, reflection, snow, Gapstow Bridge, winter, trees, ducks, New York, United States, lake, night, mirror, lampposts, branches








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Central park, skyscrapers, reflection, snow, Gapstow Bridge, winter, trees, ducks, New York, United States, lake, night, mirror, lampposts, branches


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Puerto Varas, Chile.*


Puerto Varas, Chile. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, October 27th, 2018*

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha city, Qatar by Yurii Vasyliev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, November 10th, 2018*

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Alexandre Riulena - Setor comercial by Alexandre Riulena Araujo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, November 10th, 2018*

*Maxvorstadt, Munich, Bavaria*


Never again - Mohnblumen auf dem Königsplatz by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Sunday, November 11th, 2018*

Tokyo, Wadakura Fountain Park, Japan, fountains, night








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Tokyo, Wadakura Fountain Park, Japan, fountains, night


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, November 11th, 2018*

*Montréal, Canada*
[email protected]@Montreal_Canada_01 by Ripple design, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, November 11th, 2018*

*Kleparz, Krakow, Lesser Poland*


Sukiennice and Bazylika Mariacka by Yohsuke Ikebuchi, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Monday, November 12th, 2018*

Canada, night, fires, reflection, Vancouver, Community Centre Science World








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Canada, night, fires, reflection, Vancouver, Community Centre Science World


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*SYDNEY*

IMG_20180826_112401-01 by TKBonz, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, November 12th, 2018*

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Dinner time in Gamla Stan by Alejandro Castellon, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Tuesday, November 13th, 2018*

Canada, Vancouver, Yaletown, night, fires, river, buildings, roads, skyscrapers, boats, lighting








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Canada, Vancouver, Yaletown, night, fires, river, buildings, roads, skyscrapers, boats, lighting


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

Santiago, Chile.


Santiago by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, November 13th, 2018*

*Singapore skyline by night, Singapore*
Dynamic city by Song Ya Tan, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Wednesday, November 14th, 2018*

Japan, Skyscrapers, Roads, Fukuoka, Megapolis, Night Moon








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Japan, Skyscrapers, Roads, Fukuoka, Megapolis, Night Moon


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, November 14th, 2018*

*Toronto, Canada*
Downtown Toronto from Ontario Place, Toronto, Canada by Klaus Lang, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Thursday, November 15th, 2018*

Malaysia Houses Skyscrapers Parks Night Kuala Lumpur








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Malaysia Houses Skyscrapers Parks Night Kuala Lumpur


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*SYDNEY*

Lavender Bay - Sydney by Dan Chee, on Flickr​


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,Maroc,automne 2018IMG_2432


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, November 15th, 2018*

*Piran, Slovenia*


Piran by Thomas Leuzinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, November 15th, 2018*

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Icons by Hemzah Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Friday, November 16th, 2018*

Japan, Yokohama, gulf, night city, skyscrapers, Tokyo Bay, buildings, Minato Mirai








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Japan, Yokohama, gulf, night city, skyscrapers, Tokyo Bay, buildings, Minato Mirai


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, November 16th, 2018*

*Shanghai, China*
China Shanghai city skyline at dusk, Shanghai China by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, November 16th, 2018*

*Stenico, Trentino-Alto Adige, Italy*


STENICO by Luciano Terzi, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Saturday, November 17th, 2018*

Canada, street, Ontario, evening, endurance, lights, Toronto, city, Guderham Building, traffic, streets








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Canada, street, Ontario, evening, endurance, lights, Toronto, city, Guderham Building, traffic, streets


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Santiago, Chile*


Luz dorada. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

_*SYDNEY, AU*_

IMG_9814 by Dan Chee, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, November 17th, 2018*

*Doha, Qatar*
Dream City by Abdulla Almesleh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, November 17th, 2018*

*Tyne, England*


ON the TYNE by Keith Cochrane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, November 18th, 2018*

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
View of Hallgrimskirkja church from Observation Deck at the Perlan Museum - Reykjavík Iceland by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, November 18th, 2018*

*Zamora, Castille and Leon, Spain*


los paseantes by Edu, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Autoroute Oujda-Fès,Maroc,automne 18IMG_2530


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Sunday, November 18th, 2018*

Street, skyscrapers, thin building, New York City Street, USA








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Street, skyscrapers, thin building, New York City Street, USA


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Monday, November 19th, 2018*

Emirates UAE Skyscrapers Houses Dubai Canal Night








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Emirates UAE Skyscrapers Houses Dubai Canal Night


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, November 19th, 2018*

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Vía. Madrid by Ioannes Thyrsus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, November 19th, 2018*

*Cienfuegos, Cienfuegos, Cuba*


Palacio Azul by Javier Pimentel, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Tuesday, November 20th, 2018*

USA Rivers Bridges Skyscrapers New York City Night Street lights Manhattan








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
USA Rivers Bridges Skyscrapers New York City Night Street lights Manhattan


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, November 20th, 2018*

*Shah Alam BlueMosque , Malaysia*


Sunrise shot - Shah Alam BlueMosque l 10mm l F9 l 8s l ISO100 by Normend Chong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, November 20th, 2018*

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Sweden - Stockholm - 13th December 2017-447 by Redstone Hill, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Wednesday, November 21st, 2018*

Bridge, street, lights, night, Berlin, Berliner Zur Skyline Blauen Stunde, buldings, parking cars, Germany, road








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Bridge, street, lights, night, Berlin, Berliner Zur Skyline Blauen Stunde, buldings, parking cars, Germany, road


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Fès,Jnane Sbil,Maroc,automne 2018IMG_2584


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, November 21st, 2018*

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
IMG_2996 by Sina Honari, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, November 21st, 2018*

*Munich, Germany*


Olympiapark München by Stephan Fehrmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, November 27th, 2018*

*New York City*
New York city with skyscrapers at dusk, NYC USA by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Wednesday, November 28th, 2018*

Light trails, Tokyo sky tree, long exposure, city








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Light trails, Tokyo sky tree, long exposure, city


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, November 28th, 2018*

*Cornwall, England*


Thursday cement empties by ron westwater, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, November 28th, 2018*

*Bangkok, Thailand*
MahaNakhon tower is tallest buildings in Thailand, Silom area, Bangkok Thailand by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Moulay Yagoub,Maroc,automne 2018IMG_2544


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, November 29th, 2018*

*Banff National Park, Canada*


canoes - Moraine Lake - Banff National Park - 7-22-18 04 by Tucapel, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Thursday, November 29th, 2018*

Palace of Culture and Science, evening, Poland, Warsaw, houses, panorama, center








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Palace of Culture and Science, evening, Poland, Warsaw, houses, panorama, center


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, November 29th, 2018*

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco ~ 10 by Simon Godley, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Friday, November 30th, 2018*

Australia, skyscrapers, Brisbane, metropolis, night, lights








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Australia, skyscrapers, Brisbane, metropolis, night, lights


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,Maroc,automne 2018IMG_2692


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, November 30th, 2018*

*Edinburgh, Scotland*
Edinburgh , United Kingdom by Jev photograph, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, November 30th, 2018*

*Antigua, Guatemala*


Antigua, la ville sous le volcan by Kalzennyg, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Saturday, December 1st, 2018*

Manhattan, NYC, Chrysler Building, Grand Central Station, USA








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Manhattan, NYC, Chrysler Building, Grand Central Station, USA


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, December 1st, 2018*

*Singapore city by night, Singapore*
20180925-IMGP6827 by Pinholecam_01, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Vue à partir du Guerbouz,Oriental du Maroc,automne 2018IMG_2748


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, December 1st, 2018*

*Alhambra, Granada, Andalusia, Spain*


Paseo de los Tristes en Otoño, Granada, Spain by domingo leiva, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Guerbouz,Oriental du Maroc,automne 2018IMG_2747


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, December 2nd, 2018*

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm downtown from the sky by Storkholm Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, December 2nd, 2018*

*Monnickendam, North Holland, Netherlands*


November in Monickendam by Yulia van der Waa, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Sunday, December 2nd, 2018*

France, Colmar, night, canal, houses








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
France, Colmar, night, canal, houses


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Friday, December 14th, 2018*

USA Skyscrapers Rivers Bridges Philadelphia Night Street lights Cities








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
USA Skyscrapers Rivers Bridges Philadelphia Night Street lights Cities


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, December 14th, 2018*

*Russian Space Station*


Russian spacewalk by Alexander Gerst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, December 14th, 2018*

*Hong Kong, China*
Blue & Gold - Hong Kong by David Gutierrez, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Saturday, December 15th, 2018*

Japan Houses Evening Skyscrapers Marinas Yokohama Ferris wheel Bay Cities








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Japan Houses Evening Skyscrapers Marinas Yokohama Ferris wheel Bay Cities


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, December 15th, 2018*

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha city, Qatar by Yurii Vasyliev, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, December 15th, 2018*

*Moscow, Russia*


Moscow urbanistic view by Dmitry Pimenov, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Sunday, December 16th, 2018*

Skyscrapers, roofs, megalopolis, fires, evening, buildings, streets, Midtown, Chelsea Stratus, NYC, USA








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Skyscrapers, roofs, megalopolis, fires, evening, buildings, streets, Midtown, Chelsea Stratus, NYC, USA


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Kebdana,Oriental du Maroc,automne 2018IMG_3179


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, December 16th, 2018*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
The Museum of Tomorrow by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, December 16th, 2018*

*Capri, Italy*


Capri, Italy by Rich Byham, on Flickr


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

*Los Glaciares National Park, Patagonia, Argentina*


Patagonian Wilderness by Waldemar Halka, en Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Monday, December 17th, 2018*

USA, Skyscrapers, Fountains, Las Vegas, Eiffel Tower, Cities








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
USA, Skyscrapers, Fountains, Las Vegas, Eiffel Tower, Cities


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, December 17th, 2018*

*Sydney, Australia*
Panorama of Sydney harbour and bridge in Sydney city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, December 17th, 2018*

*Kraków, Poland*


A scene from a fairytale by Adamos Papantoniou, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ras el ma,Oriental du Maroc,automne 2018IMG_3085


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Tuesday, December 18th, 2018*

Panorama, Taipei, night city, China, Taiwan








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Panorama, Taipei, night city, China, Taiwan


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

ErikFlorin

Israel Galilee-Golan heights.
Untitled by ErikFlorin, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

La N2,entre Berkane et Melwiya,Oriental du Maroc,automne 2018IMG_3030


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, December 18th, 2018*

*Podgorica, Montenegro*


Podgorica by Stevan Zugic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, December 18th, 2018*

*Oslo, Norway*
Karl Johans gate by Mark Langdon, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Wednesday, December 19th, 2018*

Skyscrapers, Malaysia, Petronas Towers, Night








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Skyscrapers, Malaysia, Petronas Towers, Night


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, December 19th, 2018*

*So Uk, Sham Shui Po, Hong Kong*
Night of Kowloon, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, December 19th, 2018*

*Sydney, Australia*
Red Sydney Sunset by Nathannwts Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Thursday, December 20th, 2018*

USA Skyscrapers Sky New York City Megapolis Night Cities








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
USA Skyscrapers Sky New York City Megapolis Night Cities


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney Harbour, Australia*

Sydney Harbour by Mertie ., on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, December 20th, 2018*

*Ochagavia, Navarre, Spain*


lentes #EXPLORE# 18-12-2018 (Position #226) by The_Accidental_Tourist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, December 20th, 2018*

*Berlin, Germany*
KNA_5229 by Koorosh Nozad Tehrani, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Friday, December 21st, 2018*

Marina Bay Sands hotel, Singapore, Garden and the Sand, night city








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Marina Bay Sands hotel, Singapore, Garden and the Sand, night city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, December 21st, 2018*

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
K1__6712 by Richard Rosenthal, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Saturday, December 22nd, 2018*

* This is a “fare dump” with a few alternate dates available. San Jose to Las Vegas, Nevada: 9 night








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
* This is a “fare dump” with a few alternate dates available. San Jose to Las Vegas, Nevada: 9 night


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, December 22nd, 2018*

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra Holiday Tree by Dan Dangler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, December 22nd, 2018*

*Khao Roi Yot National Park, Thailand*


Phraya Nakhon Höhle by swordsweeper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, December 23rd, 2018*

*Paris, France*
Breathtaking by Francesco Palmisano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, December 23rd, 2018*

*Liverpool, England*


Liverpool Sunrise by Dave Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Sunday, December 23rd, 2018*

River, sky, night, clouds, island, China, buildings, Hong Kong, Victoria Peak








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
River, sky, night, clouds, island, China, buildings, Hong Kong, Victoria Peak


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, December 24th, 2018*

*Lower East Side, New York*


IMG_5039 by Bobby Zucco, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Monday, December 24th, 2018*

Skyscrapers, parking, bicycles, city, fires, garlands, night, trees, Chicago, Illinois








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Skyscrapers, parking, bicycles, city, fires, garlands, night, trees, Chicago, Illinois


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, December 24th, 2018*

*New York City*
Manhattan @night by elmarfis, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Tuesday, December 25th, 2018*

Niagara Falls, Canada, Ontario, USA








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Niagara Falls, Canada, Ontario, USA


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, December 25th, 2018*

*London, U.K.*
2-365-131 Carnaby Street, London by Tone Smith (LRPS), on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all!* :cheers:


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, January 14th, 2019*

*Nove Mesto, Prague, Czech Republic*


Christmas Market by Travis Wise, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Tuesday, Januar 15th, 2019*

Rotterdam Netherlands Houses Rivers Marinas Night City








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Rotterdam Netherlands Houses Rivers Marinas Night City


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*TASMANIA, AUSTRALIA*

Launceston by Warren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, Januar 15th, 2019*

*Singapore*


City, Night, Lights by Randy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, January 15th, 2019*

*Toronto, Canada*
On January 2nd 2018 Lake Ontario was frozen by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Wednesday, Januar 16th, 2019*

Spain Houses Marinas Evening Malaga Cities








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Spain Houses Marinas Evening Malaga Cities


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, Januar 16th, 2019*

*Santiago, Santiago Metropolitan Region, Chile*


Summer of 2019 Santiago de Chile by a l o b o s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, January 16th, 2019*

*Hong Kong, China*
Goog Night by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Thursdag, Januar 17th, 2019*

Ukraine Kiev Houses Evening Monuments Town square Cities








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Ukraine Kiev Houses Evening Monuments Town square Cities


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, January 17th, 2019*

*Barcelona, Spain*
哥伦布纪念碑 by BestCityscape, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, January 17th, 2019*

*Paco De Arcos, Lisbon, Portugal*


Parque dos Poetas - Oeiras - Portugal 🇵🇹 by Vitor Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*ALGIERS -ALGERIA







[/url]Algiers Sunset colors, Algeria by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr[/IMG]*


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Friday, Januar 18th, 2019*

Mexico Houses Coast Boats Acapulco Beach Night Towers Cities








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Mexico Houses Coast Boats Acapulco Beach Night Towers Cities


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, Januar 18th, 2019*

*Melbourne, Australia*


Melbourne by maxvnck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, January 18th, 2019*

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
LaSalle Street Exchange by Benjamin Dziechciowski, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Saturday, Januar 19th, 2019*

USA Skyscrapers Manhattan New York City Night Megapolis Cities








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
USA Skyscrapers Manhattan New York City Night Megapolis Cities


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, January 19th, 2019*

*Paris, France*
D850DSC_0719_20181212_008_DxO by Torsten Giesen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, January 19th, 2019*

*Mykonos, Aegean, Greece*


Mykonos by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Fête de la musique . Algiers-Algeria*

Alger, fête de la musique 2016 by Graffyc Foto, sur Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

*Sunday, Januar 20th, 2019*

Netherlands Amsterdam Houses Roads Night Street lights








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Netherlands Amsterdam Houses Roads Night Street lights


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, March 1st, 2019*

*Den Bosch, North Brabant, Netherlands*


bolwoningen by Rob Bonhof, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, March 1st, 2019*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Cidade Maravilhosa / Wonderfull City by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Friday, March 1st, 2019
todai-ji temple, nara, japan
Nara, Japan - Todai-ji Temple by David Min, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, March 2nd, 2019*

*Doha, Qatar*
Mondrian Hotel Doha by alessandro cirillo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, March 2nd, 2019*

*Neuhausen am Rheinfall, Canton of Schaffhausen, Switzerland*


Rheinfall DJI by Pierre, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Saturday, March 2nd, 2019
bonito, mato grosso do sul state, brazil
Abismo Anhumas #bonitoms by felipe nunes, no Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney*


From Lavender Bay, I watched the dawn unfold on Sydney Harbour by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, March 3rd, 2019*

*Hong Kong, China*
Victoria Harbour by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, March 3rd, 2019*

*Benalmádena, Spain*


Puerto Príncipe by Camus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, March 4th, 2019*

*Tahtali Mountain Range, Turkey*


View from the mountain tahatli by Melanie Meyer, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Monday, March 4th, 2019
lijiang, yunnan, china
View from Lion Hill, Lijiang, Yunnan, China by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, March 4th, 2019*

*Carnival of Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Bloco das Carmelitas - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, March 5th, 2019*

*Brisbane Central, Brisbane, Queensland*


Brisbane Skyscrapers by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, March 5th, 2019*

*Madrid, Spain*
Skyline of Madrid at Sunset by Jaime Ollero, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Tuesday, March 5th, 2019
perce rock, quebec, canada
nature by Danny VB, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, March 6th, 2019*

*Istanbul, Turkey*
20170719-DSC_9127 by patricktangyephotography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, March 6th, 2019*

*Melbourne, Australia*


On the water by Jared Beaney, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Wednesday, March 6th, 2019
hainault, belgium
nature by Marco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, March 7th, 2019*

*Bryce Canyon, Utah*


Good Morning, Bryce Canyon! by GoMustang - 奔驰野马, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, March 7th, 2019*

*London, U.K.*
London December 19 2018 (10) 22 Bishopsgate by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Thursday, March 7th, 2019
acadia national park, maine, usa
Acadia National Park, Maine by Greg Hartford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, March 8th, 2019*

*Bruges, Belgium*


Bruges by David Sch., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, March 8th, 2018*

*Boston, U.S.A.*
B1005054 by Sean Sweeney, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Friday, March 8th, 2018
fortaleza, ceara state, brazil
3456 by Eduardo Campos, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, March 9th, 2019*

*Doha, Qatar*
Museum at night by Deepak Menon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, March 9th, 2019*

*Madeira, Portugal*


Contemplating Madeira by duartesol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, March 10th, 2019*

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Tall Ships May 2018-152-PSedit.jpg by Jason Gambone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, March 10th, 2019*

*Dubai*


Burj Khalifa at night by Michael Bleyzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, March 11th, 2019*

*Athens, Greece*
Trains by Vasiliki Pantazi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, March 11th, 2019*

*Sakrisøy, Norway*


Sakrisøy Dreams by Ramón M. Covelo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, March 12th, 2019*

*Yokohama, Japan*


Yokohama by Joits, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, March 12th, 2019*

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palacio de Bellas Artes by Christian Villicaña, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Dawn on Sydney Harbour by Tom Beecroft, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, March 13th, 2019*

*Sydney, Australia*
Cityscape of Sydney city from the roof top of Tower by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, March 14th, 2019*

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Stanley l ستـانـلــي by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, March 14th, 2019*

*Scotland*


Two firths by Chris Marr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, March 15th, 2018*

*Moscow, Russia*
Red Square, the Great Russia by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, March 15th, 2018*

*Novena, Singapore, Central Singapore*


Sri Veeramakaliamman Temple by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, March 16th, 2019*

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andora. Rainy day. by Al Sanin, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Saturday, March 16th, 2019
new york city
The Vessel by John Hill, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, March 17th, 2019*

*Toronto, Canada*
Super moon rising over TO #2 by David W, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, March 17th, 2019*

*Ávila, Spain*


Ávila. Muralla desde la puerta Oeste. by enrique barrera, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, March 18th, 2019*

*Khamovniki District, Moscow, Moscow Federal City*


Russia. Moscow. Dawn in the City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, March 18th, 2019*

*Madrid, Spain*
Hola Madrid by Xavier Mejias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, March 19th, 2019*

*Oslo, Norway*
Bjørvika by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, March 19th, 2019*

*Yokkaichi, Japan*


20190316-XT206189.jpg by hide_mac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, March 20th, 2019*

*Trogir, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*


The Trogir old town (Explore 2019-03-19) by fsong_travel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, March 20th, 2019*

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok cityscape, Bangkok night view in the business location. Thailand night. Panorama of Chao Praya River in Bangkok, Thailand - Jan 7, 2019 by Thirawatana Phaisalratana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, March 21st, 2019*

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin from fischerinsel by Mark Bonsink, on Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Sorry, erbse but in this thread *we should post only Flickr photos*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, March 22nd, 2019*

*Ulster County, New York*


Mohonk 07 by zwzzjim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, March 22nd, 2018*

*Cardiff, U.K.*
Cardiff Bay by Karl McCarthy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, March 23rd, 2019*

*Paris, France*
Boulevard View by Merrill Heit, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, March 23rd, 2019*

*Marina Centre, Singapore, Central Singapore*


Singapore Nights by Bernd Schunack, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney*


Glittering Prize by EMERALD IMAGING PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, March 24th, 2019*

*Jakarta, Indonesia*


Jakarta - Sudirman Central Business District Bluehour by Abdul Azis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, March 24th, 2019*

*Malmo, Sweden*
Solitaire by Peter Lübeck, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Good job guys


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, March 25th, 2019*

*Prague, Czech republic*
20190306-P3060190 by Jane Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, March 25th, 2019*

*Kabukicho 1 Chome, Tokyo, Japan*


Kabukicho by B Lucava, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Hoover dam;Nevada;Usa;février 2019







[/url]IMG_3410 [/img]


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, April 2nd, 2019*

*Neath and Port Talbot County Borough, Wales, United Kingdom*


Night Plumes by Anthony ****, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, April 2nd, 2019*

*Beirut, Lebanon*
The Marina In Purple by Fadi Chahine, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

San Francisco;Californie;février 2019







[/url]IMG_3357 [/img]


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, April 3rd, 2019*

*Yildirim, Istanbul, Turkey*


Adapark by Basri Koçyiğit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, April 3rd, 2019*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
VISTAS DO RIO DE JANEIRO by Enio De Castro Machado, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Arches;UTAH;USA;février 2019







[/url]IMG_3484 [/img]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, April 4th, 2019*

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago from the Planetarium by Bob Tamburello, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Page;Utah;Usa;février 2019







[/url]IMG_3563 [/img]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, April 5th, 2019*

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid-4 by Matthew Hammond, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, April 5th, 2019*

*Alkmaar, North Holland, Netherlands*


Sun City Shower by Emil de Jong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, April 6th, 2019*

*London, U.K.*
London City by Beverley Bell, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ras el ma(Cap de l'eau);Oriental du Maroc







[/url]2019-01-03 13.41.55 [/img]


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, April 6th, 2019*

*Singapore*


Marina bay in blue by huntergol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, April 7th, 2019*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Sunset at Pedra do Arpoador by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, April 7th, 2019*

*Tokyo, Tokyo Prefecture, Japan*


Roppongi by B Lucava, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, April 8th, 2019*

*Seattle, Washington*


Seattle Golden Morning Light by Mike Reid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, April 8th, 2019*

*Prague, Czech republic*
Zimní Praha z Bohnické vyhlídky by Honza Marek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, April 9th, 2019*

*Montréal, Canada*
_DSF3029_AuroraHDR2019-edit.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, April 9th, 2019*

*Hong Kong*


SSP by Luke Seow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, April 10th, 2019*

*New York City*
Myself! by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, April 10th, 2019*

*Rome, Italy*


A western view... by John J Young, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, April 11th, 2019*

*London*


A night in London by std70040, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, April 11th, 2019*

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by Peter c, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, April 12th, 2019*

*Hong Kong, China*
Asia - Hong-Kong - City Panorama by Helmut Schopper, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, April 12th, 2019*

*Ofen, Budapest, Hungary*


Budapest, Hungary by TOKIL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, April 13th, 2019*

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
New Orleans, Louisiana U.S.A. 84 by Russ Zara, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, April 13th, 2019*

*Niort, Poitou-Charentes, France*


Niort by thierry llansades, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, April 14th, 2019*

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Iceland - akureyri-night-street-traffic-lights by Helmut Schopper, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Abandoned by Robert Young, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, April 14th, 2019*

*Petra, Jordan*


In the Valley of Moses (DSC01998) by Daniel Burton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, April 15th, 2019*

*Seoul, South Korea*


Deoksugung royal palace by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, April 15th, 2019*

*New York City*
New York by Andreas Fink, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, April 16th, 2019*

*Notre Dame Cathedral in Paris*


[HD] CNN : Notre Dame Cathedral in Paris on Fire 4/15/2019 12:07 PM PDT by Boaz Guttman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, April 16th, 2019*

*Paris, France*
That was Notre Dame de Paris by Max Sat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, April 17th, 2019*

*Imperia Porto Maurizio, Liguria, Italy*


Imperia between the lights.. by Léonie von Hausen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, April 17th, 2019*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Pôr do Sol em Niterói by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, April 18th, 2019*

*Caernarfon, Gwynedd, Wales*


Caernarfon Castle by Andy Rouse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, April 18th, 2019*

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
New Perspective || Dubai by Manuel Bischof, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, April 19th, 2019*

*Sydney, Australia*
sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, April 19th, 2019*

*Battle Field, Newcastle upon Tyne, England*


Sunrise over the Tyne by chrisd666, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Friday, April 19th, 2019*

*Gobi Desert*


Gobi Cottonwoods by Adam Gibbs, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, April 20th, 2019*

*Madrid, Spain*
_A3_6682-HDR by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, April 20th, 2019*

*Madrid, Spain*


Madrid, Spain by Sune Martensen, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Sunday, April 21st, 2019*

*Porto, Portugal*


Douro Waterfront, Porto by Alex Passmore, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, April 21st, 2019*

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
La Salle Street Canyon HDR Clarity by @JoelSettecase, on Flickr


----------



## PeruGian10 (Mar 10, 2019)

*MACHU PICCHU*
CUSCO DEPARTMENT - PERU


Machu Picchu by Ian Kenn, en Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, April 21st, 2019*

*Northern Cyprus, Kyrenia*


Northern Cyprus, Kyrenia, harbour -2019 by Cornelis Dumoulin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, April 22nd, 2019*

*Paris, France*
Full moon & Gargoyles by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, April 22nd, 2019*

*Quartier des Invalides, Paris, Ile-de-France*


View of Eiffel Tower from Park Square Ajaccio part of Les Invalides , Paris by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## PeruGian10 (Mar 10, 2019)

*CUSCO CITY*
CUSCO DEPARTMENT - PERU


$ Cusco 52602232_1996886173770394_6721567932125544448_o by David Villa, en Flickr​


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Tuesday, April 23rd, 2019*

*Ōmihachiman, Shiga Prefecture, Japan*


REC vol.092 - July 2015 ／ 滋賀県近江八幡市 新町通りと八幡山 by Yuya Horikawa, en Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney Harbour and City skyline*

Sydney Blue Hour by Cushla Monk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, April 23rd, 2019*

*New York City*
NYC Cityscape by Matthew Perry, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, April 23rd, 2019*

*Venice, Italy*


Full moon at Venice by Flavio Ciarafoni, on Flickr


----------



## PeruGian10 (Mar 10, 2019)

*VINICUNCA*
CUSCO DEPARTMENT - PERU


Vinicunca by Madhumanti Mandal, en Flickr​


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Wednesday, April 24th, 2019*

*Millau, France*


Le moulin du Pont Vieux by Jean Jacques Debuchy, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, April 24th, 2019*

*Jaffa Old City, Tel Aviv, Israel*


Old Yaffo port by Alexandr Bussygin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, April 24th, 2019*

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Kungsträdgården i april by Maria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, April 25th, 2019*

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Los Angeles: Downtown - Chinatown by Wenceslau Graus, on Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran,Algeria*

20160508_202801 by Junaid Shah, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, May 2nd, 2019*

*Madrid, Spain*
Spain, Evening, Houses, Madrid, Street, From above, Cities by Sune Martensen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, May 2nd, 2019*

*Rakhiv, Ukraine*


UA | 2019-04-27 | Rakhiv by Thomas Kabisch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, May 3rd, 2019*

*Quito, Pichincha Province, Ecuador*


Cathedrals 5 by orientalizing, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, May 3rd, 2019*

*Benidorm, Spain*
Benidorm-night-colours by Rafa Berlanga, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Friday, May 3rd, 2019*

*Dumbarton Rock and Castle, UK*


Dumbarton Rock by Neil Barr, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, May 4th, 2019*

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Expertos en saber dónde se está bien by Antoni Vallejo, on Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*

Algiers city lights by Allaqta, sur Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Saturday, May 4th, 2019*

*Riga, Latvia*


Riga: House of the Blackheads by Jorge Franganillo, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, May 4th, 2019*

*Ronda, Andalusia, Spain*


Puente Nuevo (evening blue hour) by Cédric ANTOINE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, May 5th, 2019*

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal Downtown Autumn 2017 by @magda627, on Flickr


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Sunday, May 5th, 2019*

*Karoo National Park*, Western Cape, South Africa









_Antidorcas marsupialis_ by Ikkil, on Flickr.


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Special 500 pages*

*Ranking*: countries by first user uploaded photograph (SSC One World Flickr 2013-2019)










_*Color: User (example)*_ | Light gray: Non verified (Belgium) | Strong gray: Others users (Bolivia) | Strong green: Vakai (Libya) | Light green: Lovricico (South Sudan)

Black: Jose (Greenland) | Blue: BozenBDJ (USA) | Light blue: Charpentier (Chile) | Cian: Mi3max (New Zealand) | Cerulean: Boyshow (Botswana)

Light yellow: FAAN (Brazil) | Medium yellow: Denjiro (Turkey) | Strong yellow: Little universe (Mongolia) | Wine: Primeval (China) | Violet: Hugodiekonig (Turkmenistan)

Strong brown: Marcos6010Vinicius (Iraq) | Light brown: Azrain98 (RD Congo) | Red: Christos-greece (Russia) | Light rose: Dj4life (Sweeden) | Strong rose: Djole13 (Romania)


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, May 5th, 2019*

*Bilbao, Basque Country, Spain*


La torre y la ría by Juan Ignacio Llana Ugalde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, May 6th, 2019*

*Cleveland, U.S.A.*
Edgewater Sunrise by David Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, May 6th, 2019*

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


Symphony Lake by Way Colle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, May 7th, 2019*

*Monaco*


Monaco at the blue hour by L0 came, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, May 7th, 2019*

*Madrid, Spain*
Plaza del Sol I by Rober Tomás, on Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Collo,Algeria*

300 by Mohamed lamine feligha, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, May 8th, 2019*

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul Night by _PhotOguz_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, May 19th, 2019*

*Toronto, Canada*
Ebb & Flow by Dustin William, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Saidia; Oriental du Maroc; la frontière, avril 2019







[/url]IMG_3682 [/img]


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, May 19th, 2019*

*Rotterdam, Netherlands*


Kop van Zuid at golden hour by Rob Schop, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Monday, May 20th, 2019*

*Rabat, Morocco*


The Hassan Tower, 44m/140', Rabat, Morocco by andy (jake) jalakas, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, May 20th, 2019*

*Melbourne, Australia*


Calm Moon by Jared Beaney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, May 20th, 2019*

*Oslo, Norway*
Outside the old and famous Eldorado cinema on a saturday by Jon Urdal, on Flickr


----------



## LucasPE (Jul 3, 2012)

*Recife, Pernambuco State, Brazil*


Recife by Wesley D'Almeida, no Flickr


----------



## LucasPE (Jul 3, 2012)

*Boa Viagem Beach, Recife, Brazil*


Boris Kertsman by Queiroz Galvão, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, May 21st, 2019*

*Athens, Greece*
5477_GREECE_ATHENS by Kevin Mullarkey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, May 21st, 2019*

*Zaragoza, Spain*


Anochece by Rosana parrilla leal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, May 22th, 2019*

*Bruges, Belgium*


比利時布魯日 by Yu Mikle, on Flickr


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Santiago, Chile.*


Sobre Providencia by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*

Wilaya d'Alger, ALGERIE by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, May 22nd, 2019*

*Sydney, Australia*
180119-5684-XM1.jpg by murray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, May 23rd, 2019*

*Berlin, Germany*

Berliner Dom by david.bank ([url]www.david-bank.com)[/url], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, May 23rd, 2019*

*London, England *


London 2019 by ddh Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, May 24th, 2019*

*São Paulo, Brazil*
After the storm - São Paulo, Brazil by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Constantine,Algeria*

17058166985_ff71da96f0_h by Mouhieddine Kherouatou, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, May 24th, 2019*

*Arches National Park, Utah*


Steps to the Windows by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, May 25th, 2019*

*Doha, Qatar*
Afternoon Calm by Sanjiban Ghosh, on Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

@ LucasPE only one photo per person per day


----------



## LucasPE (Jul 3, 2012)

*Taj Mahal, India*


Taj Mahal by Andrej Trnkoczy, no Flickr


----------



## LucasPE (Jul 3, 2012)

mayass said:


> @ LucasPE only one photo per person per day


Ok, sorry


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@LucasPE: 1 photo per person a day, not 10 :nono:


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*

Grande poste colors, Algiers by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr


----------



## LucasPE (Jul 3, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> @LucasPE: 1 photo per person a day, not 10 :nono:


I understand. Thank you.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Saturday, May 25th, 2019*

EA7_4383 by Mariano Fernández, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, May 25th, 2019*

*Toronto, Canada*


Night Lights by Paul Flynn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, May 26th, 2019*

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Sunset with crepuscular rays over downtown Miami as seen from Miami Beach, Florida by Diana Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## LucasPE (Jul 3, 2012)

*Banff National Park, Canada*


Lake Abraham by David Frey, no Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Béjaia, Algeria*

La fin d'une belle journée by jamalziama, sur Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Sunday, May 26th, 2019*

*Wakkanai, Japan*


23-05-2019 Nosyappu, Wakkanai (9) by "Charlie", en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, May 26th, 2019*

*Souss-Massa-Draa, Morocco*


Marocco. Sachara 03 by Birute54, on Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijel,Algeria*

_MG_1554 by jamalziama, sur Flickr


----------



## LucasPE (Jul 3, 2012)

*Recife, Brazil*


Boa Viagem by Alexandra (Nessa) Gnatoush, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, May 27th, 2019*

*Madrid, Spain*
航拍 by BestCityscape, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, May 27th, 2019*

*Harbor Beach, Fort Lauderdale, Florida*


SuperYacht Amatasia - Fort Lauderdale by RON RAFFETY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, May 28th, 2019*

*Waikiki beach, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Kuhio Beach, Waikiki by Michael Mayer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, May 28th, 2019*

*Stadtteil Neustadt, Hamburg, Germany*


Hamburg: Hafen, Speicherstadt und Elbphilharmonie by Barbara Mz, on Flickr


----------



## LucasPE (Jul 3, 2012)

*Bodman, Germany*


Southern shore walk Bodman by Allan Harris, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, May 28th, 2019*

*Sydney, Australia*
Fishing boats at rest on Sydney’s Blackwattle Bay with the ANZAC Bridge behind by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, May 28th, 2019*

*Chicago, Illinois*


The El over the Chicago River by William Bossert, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Thursday, May 30th, 2019*

*Reine, Norway*


Wooden Bridge II Reine Norway 一个蛮热门的景点,当晚起大风 很冷 真的很冷 ................. by CK NG, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, May 30th, 2019*

*Berlin, Germany*
ghost train by Karsten Lützen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, May 30th, 2019*

*Dubrovnik, Dubrovnik-Neretva, Croatia*


Dubrovnik by Ibn Dzerir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, May 31st, 2019*

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Big and Bold Bogotá, Colombia from Monserrate Mountain by Sam Antonio Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, May 31st, 2019*

*Wroxham, Norfolk, UK*


Wroxham aerial image - Norfolk UK by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Santiago, Chile.*


Plaza del Perú. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, June 1st, 2019*

*Doha, Qatar*
Neo Doha by Mohammad Alsaafin, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Saturday, June 1st, 2019*

*Kazbegi, Georgia*


ANALOG; Olympus LT-1 and Kodak Color Plus 200 by Erik Witsoe, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, June 1st, 2019*

*Melbourne, Australia*


Melbourne Australia by Qicong Lin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, June 2nd, 2019*

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Sun Voyager by Trigger1980, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia*









Surfers Paradise on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, June 2nd, 2019*

*Island of Hawaiʻi*


Wake Up Call by Ryan Dyar, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Sunday, June 2nd, 2019*

*Temple of the Foliated Cross, Palenque, Mexico*


Maya Temple of the Foliated Cross by Jimmy FANG, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, June 3rd, 2019*

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Mood Sthlm sunrise by chas B, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, June 3rd, 2019*

*La Jolla Shores, San Diego, California*


Children's Pool by eramos_ca, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Monday, June 3rd, 2019*

*Female stag beetle*


Female stag beetle... **Explored** by Gary Neville, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, June 4th, 2019*

*Edmonton, Canada*


Smoky Downtown by Mack Male, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, June 4th, 2019*

*New York City*
Tocando el cielo by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Tuesday, June 4th, 2019*

*Uxmal, Mexico*


Uxmal 3907 ch by Gaspar Emilio Segura López, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, June 5th, 2019*

*Externsteine, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*


Morning Glory by Martin Stelbrink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, June 5th, 2019*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Christ The Redeemer (Statue) by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, June 6th, 2019*

*Seattle, Washington*


From Kerry Park by Eric Irwin, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Thursday, June 6th, 2019*

*Biasca, Switzerland*


t9601156F by Marco Klüber, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, June 6th, 2019*

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by Daniel Rangel, on Flickr


----------



## LucasPE (Jul 3, 2012)

*Recife, Pernambuco - Brazil*


Boa viagem by pmenge, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, June 7th, 2019*

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney - explore Australia by Yuanxi Zhou, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, June 7th, 2019*

*Staten Island, New York City*


Staten Island 2 by Steven Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, June 8th, 2019*

*Madrid, Spain*
madrid by Aiheko Miner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, June 8th, 2019*

*Temple of Hathor and Nefertari, Abu Simbel, Egypt*


Temple of Hathor and Nefertari, Abu Simbel, AG, EGY by Warren LeMay, on Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Toronto Island flooding.... by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, June 9th, 2019*

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Kungsträdgården i april by Maria, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, June 9th, 2019*

*Miami, Florida*


Miami City. by Kristian Ohlsson, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Sunday, June 9th, 2019*

*Yokohama, Japan*


Yokohama, Japan by dhua12, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, June 10th, 2019*

*Mexico city, Mexico*
_MG_1763 by miguenfected, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, June 10th, 2019*

*Moscow, Russia*


Russia. Moscow. Skyscrapers Big City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Monday, June 10th, 2019*

*Doha, Qatar*


Doha by Ziad Hunesh, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, June 11th, 2019*

*Istanbul, Turkey*
From above by Igal, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Tuesday, June 11th, 2019*

*Grundartfjorthur, Iceland*


Grundartfjorthur by Claudio Sepúlveda Geoffroy, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Béjaïa,Algeria*

Golfe de Béjaïa by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, June 24th, 2019*

*Taiwan*


容軒步道夜景 by 威爾 劉, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, June 25th, 2019*

*Macau*


Searching the Blue by Tomas Lei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, June 25th, 2019*

*Toronto, Canada*
Dope Pedestrian Bridge by Scott Webb, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Tuesday, June 25th, 2019*

*Inner Mongolia, China*


內蒙古 _ Inner Mongolia by Jie Hau, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, June 26th, 2019*

*Paris, France*
Eiffel Tower by Raymond Cunningham, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, June 26th, 2019*

*Naples, Italy*


Napoli / Naples: Le 13 scese di Sant'Antonio a Posillipo / The 13 turns of Saint Anthony in Posillipo by Federico Tomasello, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Wednesday, June 26th, 2019*

*Cormorant fishing*


Cormorant fishing by Ujjal Dey, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*

Alger La blanche by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, June 27th, 2019*

*Milano, Italy*
Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II - Milano - Italy by Pablo Meilán, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, June 27th, 2019*

*Philadelphia, Pennsylvania*


Philadelphia, PA by Dante Fratto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, June 28th, 2019*

*Tokyo bay, Japan*
Tokyo Bay Aqua-Line by guen-k, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, June 28th, 2019*

*San Diego, California*


Balboa Park by Reiner Mim, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Friday, June 28th, 2019*

*Gold Coast, Australia*


Gold Coast skyline by Andrew Wilson, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, June 29th, 2019*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Cristo Redentor - Rio de Janeiro by Eurotur Argentina, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, June 29th, 2019*

*Singapore*


Bukit Batok Dusk by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, June 30th, 2019*

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Friday Morning by Rick Schwartz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, June 30th, 2019*

*Dubai*


A New Chapter by Sebastian Tontsch, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney*

hermit bay, april 2016 by Roly, on Flickr


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Madrid*


Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, July 1st, 2019*

*Sydney, New South Wales, Australia*


Golden Hour on Sydney Harbour, shot from Lavender Bay by Luke Zeme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, July 1st, 2019*

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Jaan Keinaste, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, July 2nd, 2019*

*Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania*


Outrun by Brad Truxell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, July 2nd, 2019*

*New York City*
red dress at top of the rock in new york - joe marquez hasselblad x1d B0001990 by Joe Marquez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, July 3rd, 2019*

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney harbour and bridge in Sydney city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, July 3rd, 2019*

*Niagara Falls*


Canadian & American Falls by Franklin McKay, on Flickr


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Salamanca, Spain*


Río Tormes, Salamanca. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, July 4th, 2019*

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Blue hour at the Sears Tower by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, July 4th, 2019*

*Istanbul, Turkey*


Crossing The Bridge by ugur can, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Thursday, July 4th, 2019*

*Grignan, France*


Grignan by Sam Photos, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, July 5th, 2019*

*Budapest, Hungary*
BudaPest may.2019-139 by Carlos Perez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, July 5th, 2019*

*Singapore*


landscape4184c by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, July 6th, 2019*

*Brussels, Belgium*
Tour De France by BORA - hansgrohe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, July 6th, 2019*

*Venice, Veneto, Italy*


San Marco tormented by Jean-Joaquim Crassous, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Saturday, July 6th, 2019*

*Chania, Crete, Greece*


Traditional by David Hallett, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, July 7th, 2019*

*Mexico city, Mexico*
The Photoshoot by Daniel Rangel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, July 7th, 2019*

*Issy-les-Moulineaux, Paris, France*


ça passe  by William J, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Sunday, July 7th, 2019*

*Gjirokastër, Albania*


Gjirokastër (Explore Jul-06-2019) by José María Arboleda C., en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, July 8th, 2019*

*Osijek, Croatia*
Cathedral in Osijek by Branimir Perković, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Tuesday, July 9th, 2019*

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


View across Oosterdok at sunset, Amsterdam, Netherlands by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, July 9th, 2019*

*Madrid, Spain*
Fotografando by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, July 9th, 2019*

*Mykonos, South Aegean, Greece*


180° Mykonos by marin tomic, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Loreta Monastery at Prague Castle*









By me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, July 10th, 2019*

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Chong Nonsi bridge, Bangkok by Sunrider007, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, July 10th, 2019*

*Dallas, Texas*


July 1st by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Wednesday, July 11th, 2019*

*Hout Bay, South Africa*


Llandudno, Hout Bay, South Africa by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Bwana beach, West Sumba, Indonesia*


s 20190706_Walakiri Beach_DSC_4428 by Andrew JK Tan, en Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Thursday, July 12th, 2019*








*Kuerdening Valley at the Tianshan Mountains - 天山库尔德宁*
Ili Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China










Kuerdening_Valley_Yili_Xinjiang_-China by Alex ochoa, on Flickr









​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, July 11th, 2019*

*Toronto, Canada*
reposted from reddit: Toronto, ON [2000x1333][OC] (source in description) by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, July 11th, 2019*

*Nong Khai, Thailand*


Mekong River in Nong Khai by Paweł Błaszak, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Flinders Street, Melbourne, Australia*









Melbourne by Will E Clickit on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, July 12th, 2019*

*Oran, Algeria*
Oran (2) by HAMZA SALAH, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, July 12th, 2019*

*Singapore*


_DSC2024 by A lot of words, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Friday, July 12th, 2019*

*Santiago, Chile*


Santiago, Chile by mike hawkins, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, July 13th, 2019*

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra la Vella Pyrenees Mountains, Andorra by Mlenny!, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, July 13th, 2019*

*Cliff Palace, Colorado*


Cliff Palace by Don Seymour, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Saturday, July 13th, 2019*

*Positano, Italy*


Positano (HDR) by Tim Lawnicki, en Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney, Australia
*









Vivid Sydney 2019 - Luna Park by Loraine Blythe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, July 14th, 2019*

*Paris, France*
Répétitions 14 juillet by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Sunday, July 14th, 2019*

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Estação do Oriente by andtor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, July 15th, 2019*

*Prague, Czech republic*
Tranvia de Praga by Juan Vázquez Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, July 15th, 2019*

*Fusch an der Grossglocknerstrasse, Salzburg, Austria*


Glossglockner Alpine road [Explore] by Martin Hlinka, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Monday, July 15th, 2019*

*Ban Pong, Thailand*


Please take off your shoes by SLpixeLS, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, July 16th, 2019*

*Yerevan, Armenia*
20160902-_D8H9029 by Ilja van de Pavert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, July 16th, 2019*

*Bangkok, Thailand*


Top view of Highway road junctions. by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, July 17th, 2019*

*Sydney, Australia*
Vivid Sydney. by Brook, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, July 17th, 2019*

*Klosters-Serneus, Grisons, Switzerland*


Gotschnabahn Talstation Klosters Platz by Daniel Friedlos, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Wednesday, July 17th, 2019*

*Beijing, China*


Longevity Hill - Summer Palace, Beijing by Tony Shi, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, July 18th, 2019*

*Berlin, Germany*
Oberbaumbrücke et East Side Gallery (Berlin) by Anne LANDOIS-FAVRET, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, July 18th, 2019*

*Xiamen, China*


Dagger by Jay Huang, on Flickr


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

*Mackenzie District, Canterbury, New Zealand
*
Sunset on the far hills.. by Bernard Spragg. NZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, July 19th, 2019*

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Downtown, Los Angeles by Florian Delaporte, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, July 19th, 2019*

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*


[Group 0]-P6220102_P6220104-3 images by Alexander Yaroslavtsev, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Friday, July 19th, 2019*

*Olsztyn, Poland*


Polska - Poland - Olsztyn - Old Town by Anna Denkis, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, July 20th, 2019*

*New York City*
Manhattan Idyll by Robert Cross, on Flickr


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

*Mount Cook*

Road to Mount Cook.NZ by Bernard Spragg. NZ, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, July 20th, 2019*

*Canyon de Chelly National Monument, Arizona*


Spider Rock Wide by arbyreed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, July 21st, 2019*

*Milano, Italy*
Duomo Rooftop, Milano, Italy by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, July 21st, 2019*

*Tehran, Iran*


Azadi Tower by Ash and Debris, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Sunday, July 21st, 2019*

*Goris, Armenia*


Goris town, Syunik Province, Armenia by CamelKW, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, July 22nd, 2019*

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge by Lajos Márkus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, July 22nd, 2019*

*Bavaria, Germany*


Hi(gh) up there! by depth obsessed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, July 23rd, 2019*

*Beirut, Lebanon*
طيران الى بيروت by gasem gedwan, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Tuesday, July 23rd, 2019*

*Wat Arun, Thailand*


Wat Arun by Derek, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, July 24th, 2019*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Vista de Copacabana by Manoel Moraes Jr., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, July 24th, 2019*

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


The Church of Saint Nicholas by Robert Ovenden, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Wednesday, July 24th, 2019*

*Mostar, Bosnia and Herzegovina*


Mostar celebrates 15th Anniversary of the Reconstruction of the Old Bridge by Pedja Pepic, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, July 25th, 2019*

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5868_1 by Ihab Elfaramawy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, July 25th, 2019*

*Dallas, Texas*


Dallas by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, July 26th, 2019*

*Monaco*


sunrise monaco by millenium photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, July 26th, 2019*

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam Classic by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Friday, July 26th, 2019*

*Sevastopol*


Херсонес by Zinaida Belaniuk, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, July 27th, 2019*

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, Sweden by Gary, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Saturday, July 27th, 2019*



*Yihun Lhatso Lake and Chola Mountains - 玉隆拉措和雀儿山*
Dege County, Garze Autonomous Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China










Yilhun Lha Tso by reurinkjan, on Flickr








​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, July 27th, 2019*

*Lisboa, Portugal*


Teatro Nacional D. Maria II by andtor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, July 28th, 2019*

*Phường Hiệp Ninh, Tây Ninh Province, Vietnam*


Tòa thánh Tây Ninh by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Saturday, July 27th, 2019*

*Tay Ninh, Vietnam*


Chùa Gò Kén, Tây Ninh by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, July 28th, 2019*

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by Peter c, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Sunday, July 28th, 2019*

*Tepoztlan, Mexico*


The Temple of Doom by Richard Cawood, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, July 29th, 2019*

*Warsaw, Poland*
Varsóvia Old Town & Blue Hour by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, July 29th, 2019*

*Queensboro Bridge, New York City*


Queensboro Bridge on arainy morning by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Monday, July 29th, 2019*

*Puebla, Mexico*


Catedral de Puebla by Miguel Martinez, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, July 30th, 2019*

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo Opernhaus 2019 by Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, July 30th, 2019*

*Tábor, Czech Republic*


Roofs of Tábor by Bohumil Boudník, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wednesday, July 31st, 2019*



*Chengdu Financial District at Night - 成都金融城夜景*
Chengdu City, Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China










Chengdu financial district at night by plej_photo - 乐让菲力, on Flickr










​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, July 31st, 2019*

*Sydney, Australia*
20180917_0016.jpg by Adam Dangerbeard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, July 31st, 2019*

*Lacledes Landing, Missouri, United States*


Waiting on the fireworks by Matthew Chapman, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Thursday, August 1st, 2019*



*Red Stone Valley at Mount Gongga - 贡嘎山红石滩*
Luding County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China










Hailuogou by Z Yi, on Flickr





​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, August 1st, 2019*

*Hudson Yards, Manhattan, New York City*


Inside the Vessel by Robert Lejeune, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, August 1st, 2019*

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Red Giant by Jay Huang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, August 2nd, 2019*

*Coney island (NYC), U.S.A.*
Coney Island's Parachute Jump & Fireworks by Sam Yee, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, August 2nd, 2019*

*Houston, Texas, United States*


Which road will you take? by Raul Cano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, August 3rd, 2019*

*Doha, Qatar*
20 magnificent hours in Doha by A tiny bit beautiful, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, August 3rd, 2019*

*Dubai, United Arab Emirates*


Engulfed by Sebastian Tontsch, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Saturday, August 3rd, 2019*

*Savand, Iran*


2017 Iran 102 by Erhard K., en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, August 4th, 2019*

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow Never Sleeps by tolikonline, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, August 4th, 2019*

*Philadelphia, Pennsylvania*


South Street, Philadelphia by Dante Fratto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, August 5th, 2019*

*Hong Kong*


20190803 Hong Kong 071.jpg by Rómulo Rejón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, August 5th, 2019*

*New York City*
New York City by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, August 6th, 2019*

*Oslo, Norway*
Outside the old and famous Eldorado cinema on a saturday by Jon Urdal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, August 6th, 2019*

*Zaragoza, Spain*


EL Pilar sobre el Ebro by Neverlan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, August 7th, 2019*

*Istanbul, Turkey*
IMG_3439 by Omar Tarek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, August 7th, 2019*

*Moscow City, Russia*


Moscow City by David Mrosek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, August 8th, 2019*

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


Petronas Twin Towers by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, August 8th, 2019*

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Waikiki shoreline at night by Guy: Jussum Guy, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Thursday, August 8th, 2019*

*Idduki Dam, Kerala, India*


Idduki Dam, Kerala by Anoop Negi, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, August 9th, 2019*

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid under construction by Michael Frank, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, August 9th, 2019*

*Hongkou, Shanghai, China*


The 3 stooges by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, August 10th, 2019*

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_2112.jpg by consuela gartu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, August 10th, 2019*

*Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France*


Col d'Izoard by will_cyclist, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sunday, August 11th, 2019*





*Shanghai Jing'an District at Night - 上海静安夜景*
Jing'an District, Shanghai Municipality, Eastern China









上海_嘉里中心二期-Jing'an Kerry Center Phase2(260,198)_11_12 by lee chew, on Flickr






​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, August 11th, 2019*

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal on Jacques Cartier Bridge HDR by D-TaiL Vision, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, August 11th, 2019*

*Phillip Island, Victoria, Australia*


Sunrise at Newhaven Yachtclub. by Jamie Davies, on Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*

Bab El Oued, PADOVANI by Chérif Bouchiha, sur Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Sunday, July 11th, 2019*

*Idalgashinna, Sri Lanka*


SL | 2019-01-29 | Idalgashina by Thomas Kabisch, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, August 12th, 2019*

*Prague, Czech republic*
Sunrise on Charles Bridge by Celia W. zhen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, August 12th, 2019*

*Cincinnati, Ohio*


West of Eden by Don Sniegowski, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Monday, July 12th, 2019*

*Bali, Indonesia*


Pura Ulun Danu Bratan by Anek Suwannaphoom, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, August 13th, 2019*

*Oslo, Norway*
City walk by Cristina Sandiego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, August 14th, 2019*

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City Metropolitan Cathedral by ARBuendia[OnAHiatus], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cotignac, France*


Cotignac by Iggi Falcon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, August 15th, 2019*

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Five Stars in a Row - Пять звёзд в ряд by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, August 15th, 2019*

*Vevang, Møre og Romsdal, Norway*


Atlantic Ocean Road | Norway aerial #216/365 [Explored] by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Thursday, August 15th, 2019*

*Sheikh Safi al-Din Khānegāh library, Iran*


Iran-Ardabil-Explore by 48xinix, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, August 16th, 2019*

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco by Sean Finnegan, on Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*

La Pêcherie, Alger by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, August 16th, 2019*

*Jakarta, Indonesia*


Jakarta by Fira Kwan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, August 17th, 2019*

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Centrepoint and MLC Centre by Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, August 17th, 2019*

*Edmonton Alberta, Canada*


Edmonton AB , Canada by Mirko Momirov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, August 18th, 2019*

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavik City Skyline at sunset by Pall Gudjonsson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, August 18th, 2019*

*Milwaukee, Wisconsin*


2019-230/365 Milwaukee City Hall - Explored by Randy Scherkenbach, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Sunday, August 18th, 2019*

*Kubu Island, Botswana*


The edge of the Sua Pan Botswana by Johannes Van Der Walt, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, August 19th, 2019*

*Warsaw, Poland*
Tree lined street by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, August 19th, 2019*

*Detroit, Michigan*


The Detroit Princess - The Detroit River, Michigan by Richard Adams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, August 20th, 2019*

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo Opera House by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, August 20th, 2019*

*Coronado Springs *


Coronado Springs by Mark Walter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, August 21st, 2019*

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Crossing.. Bangkok, Thailand by Vipu TaE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, August 21st, 2019*

*Toronto, Canada*


Pink Sky by Franklin McKay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, August 22nd, 2019*

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Long Beach reflections by North Ports, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, August 22nd, 2019*

*Tokyo, Tokyo Prefecture, Japan*


Shinjuku (新宿区) by Alessandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, August 23rd, 2019*

*Mexico city, Mexico*
2016 - Mexico City - El Angel by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, August 23rd, 2019*

*Singapore*


Singapore Skyline by Teh Han Lin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, August 24th, 2019*

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Raxa R, on Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*

Algiers city. La pécherie by Allaqta, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, August 24th, 2019*

*Taipei City, Taiwan*


虎山觀景台 by 威爾 劉, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, August 25th, 2019*

*Reykjavík, Iceland*
The Sun Voyager during the blue hour. by Matthias Dengler, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*South Australia*

South australia border by Kevin Scattini, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Lille,France,aout 2019







[/url]IMG_4246 [/img]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, August 26th, 2019*

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow - City of Flowing Lights.. by Hakan Gil, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, August 26th, 2019*

*Paris, France*


A deux pas de la Terre by ParisHS, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Lille,France,Aout 2019







[/url]IMG_4230 [/img]


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, August 27th, 2019*

*Louisville, Kentucky*


Louisville Cityscape at Dusk by Bryan Peabody, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Bruxelles,aout 2019







[/url]IMG_4260 [/img]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, August 27th, 2019*

*Venice, Italy*
St Marks Water Level by Rick Schwartz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, August 28th, 2019*

*Col de la Faucille, France*


Mont Blanc, Léman... by Loïc Lezé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, August 28th, 2019*

*Bangkok, Thailand*
MahaNakhon tower by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, August 29th, 2019*

*Alexandria, Egypt*
The Bright side of the city .. Stanley by Amr Selim, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, August 29th, 2019*

*El Mirador, Andalusia, Spain*


Caminito del Rey (King's Pathway) by Cédric ANTOINE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, August 30th, 2019*

*Atlanta, U.S.A.*
Atlanta Skyline by Mark Chandler, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ostende,Belgique,la corniche,aout 19







[/url]IMG_4266 [/img]


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, August 30th, 2019*

*Civita di Bagnoregio, Italy*


Civita di Bagnoregio by Jeff Damron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, August 31st, 2019*

*Madrid, Spain*
_MG_0161 Banco de España. La Cibeles. by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, September 1st, 2019*

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, Sweden by Olga L, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, September 1st, 2019*

*Downtown, Texas, United States*


dense by Raul Cano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, September 2nd, 2019*

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow Russia 2 by Ruben Apaez Lara, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, September 2nd, 2019*

*Sapporo, Hokkaido, Japan*


Seen from Mt. Moiwa by Hideki Iba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, September 3rd, 2019*

*Sydney, Australia*
Framed Skyline by Scott N, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, September 4th, 2019*

*Berlin, Germany*

Berliner Dom by stefanschaefer90, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, September 4th, 2019*

*Boccadasse, Italy*


Boccadasse by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, September 5th, 2019*

*Toronto, Canada*
3 eur tor by Interestudios Colombia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, September 5th, 2019*

*Gellérthegy, Budapest, Hungary*


Budapest by Zsolt Horváth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, September 6th, 2019*

*Custer (Wyoming), U.S.A.*
Twin Lakes (Explored Apr 17, 2016) by Tim Lumley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, September 7th, 2019*

*Madrid, Spain*
MADRID LGBT PRIDE 2019 by MadrizByNight, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, September 7th, 2019*

*Harbourfront, Ontario, Canada*


A night's view of Toronto from the CNE Tower by Barry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, September 8th, 2019*

*Reykjavík, Iceland*
IMG_5766 by J a y a ® u 1, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, September 8th, 2019*

*Shek Pai Wan Resettlement Estate, Southern, Hong Kong*


Taxiland #5 by Peter Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, September 9th, 2019*

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague castle. by Milan Gonda, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, September 9th, 2019*

*Florida, USA*


Sunny Isles | 190906-0399-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Hobart, Tasmania, Australia*

Hobart Nightime by Kal Krause, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, September 10th, 2019*

*Toronto, Canada*
Reflections by steve rossi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, September 25th, 2019*

*Santa Maria de Belém, Lisbon, Portugal*


Jardim da Praca do Imperio | Lisboa by Dave Wong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, September 26th, 2019*

*London, U.K.*
London by Night by littlestschnauzer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, September 26th, 2019*

*Houtong Cat Village, Taiwan*


Houtong Cat Village, Taiwan by David Yu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, September 27th, 2019*

*Vancouver, Canada*
Postcard by Mark Faviell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, September 27th, 2019*

*Paris 18 Buttes-Montmartre, Paris, Île-de-France*


La meringue de Montmartre. by René Carrère, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Chongqing, China*

Chongqing CBD, China by kenneth chin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, September 28th, 2019*

*Doha, Qatar*
Cat in the City by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, September 28th, 2019*

*Hong Kong*


Hong Kong Red by Andy Yeung, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Wrocław, Poland*

Old Town aerial by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, September 29th, 2019*

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow by Leonid Safonov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, September 29th, 2019*

*Hvannasund, Norðoyar, Faroe Islands*


Hvannasund II by llondru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, September 30th, 2019*

*New York City*
Whooping Cranes by Justin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, September 30th, 2019*

*Chicago, Illinois*


Chicago Skyline by Jeff Keenan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, October 1st, 2019*

*Madrid, Spain*
Cuatro Torres at dusk, Madrid, Spain. by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, October 1st, 2019*

*Singapore*


Two Bridges by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, October 2nd, 2019*

*Agadir, Morocco*


P1013581_afr by Gildas FUNTUN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, October 2nd, 2019*

*Sydney, Australia*
Milson's Point by Daniel Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Castro, Chiloé. Chile.*


Palafitos Gamboa. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, October 3rd, 2019*

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto by Jon Werry, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, October 4th, 2019*

*Melbourne, Victoria, Australia*


Melbourne Skyline by Teh Han Lin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, October 4th, 2019*

*London, U.K.*
The Light At The End by Paul Shears, on Flickr


----------



## feelipillo (Sep 5, 2009)

*El Tabo, Valparaíso Region, Chile*


Happy 10th Anniversary and 2,000 Pictures by Felipe Burgos Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, October 5th, 2019*

*Doha, Qatar*
Downtown Doha by rudy_nyc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, October 5th, 2019*

*Nuuk, Sermersooq, Greenland*


Looking to the West by Nicolas Monnot, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Saturday, October 5th, 2019*

*Tallinn, Estonia*


Wonderful View from Tallinn Town Hall Tower by Barbara * busy bee, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, October 6th, 2019*

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavik2018_037Solfar by Harri Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, October 6th, 2019*

*Singapore*


landscape4312a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, October 7th, 2019*

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague City 06 by Weissherz, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Munich | München*
Germany

Marienplatz, Munich - Germany by Patrik S., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, October 8th, 2019*

*Ruifang, Taiwan*


瑞芳陰陽海 by BAC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, October 8th, 2019*

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow by Koray Bektas, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Taipei | 臺北市*
Taiwan

20190405-DSC02561 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, October 9th, 2019*

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong IMG_6633 by richandalice, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, October 9th, 2019*

*Back Bay, Boston, Massachusetts*


Back Bay Boston Real Estate Aerial by David Oppenheimer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, October 10th, 2019*

*Motomachi, Hokkaido, Japan*


Goodnight Hakodate by Jeremy Royall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, October 10th, 2019*

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Lake Street Bridge by Conner Freeman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, October 11th, 2019*

*London, U.K.*
London at Night by Daniel Coyle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, October 11th, 2019*

*Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques, France*


Dawn at Pau by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, October 12th, 2019*

*Rio de janeiro, Brazil*
Sunrise on Flamengo Beach, Rio de janeiro, Brazil. by José Eduardo Nucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, October 13th, 2019*

*Milano, Italy*
Piazza Gae Aulenti - Milan by Salvatore Mamì, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*SYDNEY, Australia*

Sydney from above Lavender Bay by george nuich, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, October 22nd, 2019*

*Chicago, Illinois*


Prudential Plaza by Pete, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, October 22nd, 2019*

*Venice, Italy*
Fisheye St. Mark's Square by Erhan Meço, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, October 23rd, 2019*

*London, England*


City Hall by Gareth Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, October 23rd, 2019*

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Pappa Neo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, October 24th, 2019*

*Iceland*


Explore by David Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, October 24th, 2019*

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by night by CroissantMcTravel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, October 25th, 2019*

*Tokyo, Japan*


Tokyo by B Lucava, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, October 25th, 2019*

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Going around the island possessions of autumn - Обходя островные владения осени by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, October 26th, 2019*

*Sydney, Australia*
sydney by Solitaire Bohemian, on Flickr


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Santiago, Chile.*


Ocaso by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, October 26th, 2019*

*Shanghai, China*


Shanghai waking-up by Nicolas Monnot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, October 27th, 2019*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Praia dos Anjos - Arraial do Cabo - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Château de Chambord*
France

Château de Chambord - 2 by Dan FRAPP, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, October 27th, 2019*

*Dubai, United Arab Emirates*


Reaching The Clouds by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, October 28th, 2019*

*Prague, Czech republic*
Night View of Old Town Square by BAC, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney*

Opera House lights by Cameron Perrin, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*"Aurora Flow"*
Iceland

Aurora Flow by Simen Gjelsvik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, October 28th, 2019*

*Singapore*


Tanjong Pagar and Chinatown 2019 by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Great Wall of China*
Beijing 

Great Wall, Beijing, China by Benjamin Amar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, October 29th, 2019*

*Calatayud, Spain*


13102019-_DSK5835 by Jesus Carmona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, October 29th, 2019*

*Oslo, Norway*
The Road Not Taken by Benjamin Adolphi, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Hong Kong | 香港*
China

Vertigo by Peter Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, October 30th, 2019*

*Istanbul, Turkey*
THE BRIDGE TO EUROPE, ISTANBUL (explored 22 Feb 2015) by Mustafa Kasapoglu, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*St. Pancras Station, London*
United Kingdom 

St Pancras Station, London by Dave Wood, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, October 31st, 2019*

*Dallas, Texas*


Witching Hour by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, October 31st, 2019*

*Berlin, Germany*
Der Bundestag - The Federal Diet by Jerry Wu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, November 1st, 2019*

*Varenna, Lombardy, Italy*


Varenna and Surrounding Mountains by Werner Kratz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, November 1st, 2019*

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Vía de Madrid.jpg by Esteban Palacios Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, November 2nd, 2019*

*Mexico City, Mexico*
_MG_1763 by miguenfected, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, November 2nd, 2019*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Avenida República do Chile by Fernando Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, November 3rd, 2019*

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Royal crown and Stockholm cityscape by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Watzmann, Berchtesgaden*
Bavaria, Germany

Berchtesgaden, Germany by Sunny Herzinger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, November 3rd, 2019*

*Taiwan*


龜山島日出 by BAC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, November 4th, 2019*

*Singapore's skyline at sunrise, Singapore*
Sunrise at the Merlion Park by The Elephant's Tales Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, November 5th, 2019*

*Hong Kong, China*
Night at Hong Kong by kc ma, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Dolomites*
Italy

Sassolungo - Alpe di Siusi - Dolomites - Italy by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, November 6th, 2019*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Christ The Redeemer (Statue) by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, November 7th, 2019*

*Baie-Saint-Paul, Baie-Saint-Paul, Quebec*


Baie-Saint-Paul | Charlevoix by Dave Wong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, November 7th, 2019*

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
_DSC1022 by Joshua Steele, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, December 2nd, 2019*

*Macau, China*


Macau by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Tokyo - 東京*
Japan 




Tokyo tower｜東京鐵塔 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr​


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Aptos California*

Aptos CA Sunset 11-29-2019 by Dave R, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, December 3rd, 2019*

*Tokyo, Japan*


Government Building Observatory view at sunset Shinjuku, Tokyo, Japan (Explored) by Susan Zhou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, December 3rd, 2019*

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay Sands Infinity Pool (Singapore) by Josep M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, December 4th, 2019*

*Almere Poort, Netherlands*


Making ready for x-mas by Marco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, December 4th, 2019*

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Stormy Marina... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Bristol, UK*

Castle Bridge, Bristol, UK by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Fronts of traditional Torajan Tongkonan long houses - Tana Toraja, Sulawesi Indonesia by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Torres del Paine National Park, Chile*

Patagonia Series 12 - The Wind of Patagonia 2 by Celia W. zhen, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Venice*
Italy




Grand Canal by Robert Wash, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, December 5th, 2019*

*Gold Coast, Queensland*


Gold Coast by Cornelia Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, December 5th, 2019*

*Barcelona, Spain*
Most beautiful cities of the world. by Andrey Salikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, December 6th, 2019*

*Antwerp, Belgium*
Antwerp City by Ahmet Baspinar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, December 6th, 2019*

*Câmara de Lobos, Madeira*


[Group 0]-Madiera Pano 1-3392-2_Madiera Pano 1-3394-5 images by geoffrey radcliffe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, December 7th, 2019*

*New York City*
Rising Moon over NYC ! by Siva Sathiraju, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Tokyo*

Shinjuku - Tokyo by steve_yu_chan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, December 7th, 2019*

*Liverpool, England, UK*


Santa Dash #2 (In Explore) by Trevor Green, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, December 8th, 2019*

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Hello From Reykjavik by Shutter Runner, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Iceland*

Diamond Beach, Iceland by Nagarajan Kanna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, December 20th, 2019*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Pôr do Sol em Niterói by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Florence Italy*

Piazza Santa Maria Novella by Alvaro Miniati, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, December 21st, 2019*

*Moscow, Russia*
Radisson hotel, Moscow (Handheld) by Theodoros Valilas, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Annecy France*

Annecy (Explored December, the 19th 2019) by Julien VI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, December 22nd, 2019*

*London, U.K.*
London street wearing a Christmas light by M.MOURAD, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, December 22nd, 2019*

*Hamilton, Ontario, Canada*


Hamilton Ontario Nightscape by AncasterZ, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Orlando Florida..Disney World*

Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party by ~ PeggyC ~, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, December 23rd, 2019*

*Munich, Germany*


Marienplatz mit Christkindlmarkt by Bjoern Ahrens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, December 23rd, 2019*

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia (3)- Venice (3) by Eugenio Costa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, December 24th, 2019*

*Athens, Greece*
Athens, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, December 24th, 2019*

*Madrid, Spain*


Luces de Navidad 05 by Foto Todo Foto, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Christmas 2019

It’s Beginning to Look a Lot Like Christmas 2019 by Engelsstaub Resident, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, December 25th, 2019*

*Shanghai, China*
Night Cityscape of Shanghai by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all!* :cheers:


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Cleveland Ohio USA*

Season's Greetings From Cleveland by Thom Sheridan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, December 25th, 2019*

*Hoover Dam, Nevada and Arizona*


Hoover Dam by Reiner Mim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, December 26th, 2019*

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Maslak district skyscrapers city view from Istanbul by CiddiBiri Ucuncuhesap, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Singapore*

The Fullerton Bay Hotel Lobby, Singapore by Darwin Fan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, December 26th, 2019*

*Embarcadero, California, United States*


Ferry Building water reflection by David Yu, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Glenelg, Adelaide, South Australia*


Glenelg Dawn Panorama by Steve Swayne, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Munich Germany*

Munich Residenz, Bavaria. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, December 27th, 2019*

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelonetta beach by Andrey Strelnikov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, December 27th, 2019*

*Weesp, North Holland, Netherlands*


de Kom by Martijn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, December 28th, 2019*

*Madrid, Spain*
Metropolis Building in Madrid by Juan-Carlos Munoz-Mateos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, December 28th, 2019*

*Three Rivers, Michigan*


First United Methodist Church - Three Rivers by Bill Dolak, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Dubai, United Arab Emirates*

The Iconic Burj Khalifa by ANDY ARCIGA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, December 29th, 2019*

*Toronto, Canada*
Southcore Fog by Dustin William, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Chicago IL USA*

Chicago by bior, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, December 29th, 2019*

*Sydney, Australia*


Sydney Harbour Bridge. . . . . . #vaas8790 #harbourbridge #sydneyharbourbridge #sydney #newsouthwales #australia #milsonspoint #sydneyharbour by Roelof De Kock, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*British Columbia Canada*

Salish Sea by Duncan Speight, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, December 30th, 2019*

*Paris, France*
DSC_0587 by Neil Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, December 31st, 2019*

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney New Year's Eve by Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Singapore*

s 2020 MBSC_AndrewJKTan_DSC_2485 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, January 1st, 2020*

*Prague, Czech republic*
Cityscape of Prague, Czechia by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr


*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Abu Dhabi UAE*

Abu Dhabi Sheikh Zayed Grand Mosque by Sammil Kafoor, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to ALL!!!*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, January 1st, 2020*

*San Francisco, California*


San Francisco Christmas Tree Lighting by Reiner Mim, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Yokohama Japan*

Nightview by kazs2307, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, January 2nd, 2020*

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Evening Lights of Snowless December - Вечерние огни бесснежного декабря by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, January 2nd, 2020*

*Docklands, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia*


View from the balcony by Boon Hong Seto, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Cincinnati Ohio USA*

Cincinnati at Night by Paul McBride, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, January 3rd, 2020*

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Brickell City Centre at night. by Jill Bazeley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dallas, Texas*


NYE 2020 by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, January 4th, 2020*

*Doha, Qatar*
City Lights! by aliffc3, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, January 4th, 2020*

*Leeds, England, UK*


Bingo by Andrew Shenton, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Pittsburgh Pennsylvania USA*

New Years Day 2020: Lurid sky by Shahid Durrani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, January 5th, 2020*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
David Alan Harvey by Max Fadeev, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Sannomiya Japan

神戸三宮界隈正月2020 #1ーSannomiya, Kobe City, neighborhood of New Year holidays 2020 #1 by kurumaebi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, January 5th, 2020*

*Portland, Oregon*


Tilikum Crossing by John Behrends, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, January 6th, 2020*

*Madrid, Spain*
alcala5 by juances, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hamburg Germany*

View from the Bleichenbrücke in Hamburg by Nils H., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, January 6th, 2020*

*Philadelphia, Pennsylvania*


New Years Eve Fireworks on the Ben Franklin Bridge 2019 by Jason Gambone, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong*

[email protected] harbour by Nat Panviroj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, January 7th, 2020*

*Stockholm, Sweden*
_DSC4216_DxO by Alexandre Dolique, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, January 7th, 2020*

*Singapore*


Blue Hour Moment by Jacobs LB Chong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, January 8th, 2020*

*Paris, France*
D850DSC_0719_20181212_008_DxO by Torsten Giesen, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Montreal, Quebec Canada*

Landscape from the park Maisonneuve in Montreal, Qc. by VICTOR CEBALLOS, on Flickr


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Thursday, January 9th, 2020*

*Slættaratindur*, Eysturoy, Faroe Islands









Slættaratindur by Mei, on Flickr.


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, January 9th, 2020*

*Zaragoza, Spain*


El Pilar, Zaragoza by MQZ Rota, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, January 9th, 2020*

*Shanghai, China*
City in red by Ralph Rozema, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

* Vancouver BC Canada*

Snow Capped by Sherry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, January 10th, 2020*

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore - Skyline at night by Marco Homrighausen, on Flickr


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

East Tyrol, Austria. Between the stages we stopped at traditional mountain huts.


From Essener und Rostocker Hütte via Schweriner Weg to Eisseehütte, Austria by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, February 3rd, 2020*

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


SGMm Amsterdam by Albert Koch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, February 3rd, 2020*

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Early spring touching the Stockholm sky by Storkholm Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, February 4th, 2020*

*Madrid, Spain*
Las 4 torres by **** Rando, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, February 4th, 2020*

*Chicago, Illinois*


A Light In The City by Tyler Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*New York City*

Queensborough Bridge, NY by Lezlie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, February 5th, 2020*

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Blue San Francisco by Denny Yang, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, February 5th, 2020*

*Los Cabos, Mexico*


HUMPBACK WHALE - 01 by Alex Borbely, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Taipei Taiwan*

Taipei 101, Taiwan by H.Y. Chou, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Chinatown, Melbourne, Australia*


0S1A0490-Pano by Steve Daggar, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Yokohama Japan*

Yokohama Minatomirai by CJ Lai, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, February 6th, 2020*

*Alicante, Spain*


Castillo de Santa Barbara y bahía de Alicante con luna by Neverlan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, February 6th, 2020*

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Stanley l ستـانـلــي by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, February 7th, 2020*

*Izmir, Turkey*
Izmir by Erhan Meço, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, February 7th, 2020*

*Fribourg, Switzerland*


Paysage hivernal sans neige by Philippe Bélaz, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Murtenlicht Switzerland*

La lampe de chevet by Philippe Bélaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, February 8th, 2020*

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge Sunset, London by Steve! No, Captain Steve!, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*New York City*

Lower Manhattan in a Cloudless Sky by Jenn / SunnyDazzled, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, February 8th, 2020*

*Dallas, Texas, United States*


Dallas at Dusk by Raul Cano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, February 9th, 2020*

*Manila, Philippines*
Glitters of Manila by Sunny Merindo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, February 14th, 2020*

*Seattle, Washington*


"This is Helicopter 2 to Helicopter 1, we're coming in hot" by Marcus Klotz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, February 15th, 2020*

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid 2017 Atardecer I by Fernando del Valle, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney, AUSTRALIA*


Sydney Harbour Sunsets by Blake Danger Bentley, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

* Macau China*

_DSC6456 by BAC, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

*Photo Credit: Pat Kavanagh

Banff, Canada *

Fairmont Banff Springs - 21 Image Pano by Pat Kavanagh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, February 16th, 2020*

*Manila, Philippines*
Corporate Overlords by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, February 16th, 2020*

*Baldeo, Mathura, Uttar Pradesh, India*


A Glance of Baldeo ... by parth_pandey_ 12, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

* Harpley Werribee Australia*

After the Storm a Wild Sky by Gary Hemmings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, February 17th, 2020*

*Miami, U.S.A.*
98 degrees on the beach. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, February 17th, 2020*

*Texas*


7:52 That lighting design! by Woodlands Photog, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Paris France*

Eiffel Tower night lights by Peter Bamert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, February 18th, 2020*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Dois Irmãos by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Madison Wisconsin*

Wisconsin and Washington by ken fager, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*SYDNEY, Australia*


The House through a fence by Cameron Perrin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, February 19th, 2020*

*Milano, Italy*
Parco Sempione Milano by Alessandro Perazzoli, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*St. John’s, Newfoundland, Canada*

The Battery, St. John’s, Newfoundland, Canada by Tim Heath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, February 20th, 2020*

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco by Karina, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*New York City*

George Washington Bridge.. bones by Karina, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, February 20th, 2020*

*Singapore*


Singapore City (explore) by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, February 21st, 2020*

*Hobart, Australia*
Hobart Harbour Horse cart Australia Sunset by eggwah123, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, February 21st, 2020*

*Dubai*


Dubai Marina - Dubai by HarveyDxb, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Meringandan West Queensland, Australia*

The gathering storm..Meringandan West AUS by Graham Bates, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Perth, WESTERN AUSTRALIA*


Perth Panorama by Colin Wimbridge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, February 22nd, 2020*

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta from Fort Manoel by red_bandora, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, February 22nd, 2020*

*Valparaíso, Chile*


VALPARAISO DESDE GOMEZ CARREÑO by Ed So Ma, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Durham England*

Durham cathedral sunrise. by Ben Lyons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, February 23rd, 2020*

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Empolga as 9 -Foto Nelson Perez / Riotur by Riotur.Rio, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Hobart, Tasmania, Australia*


Hobart by Sam Gao, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, February 23rd, 2020*

*Barcelona, Spain*


Barcelone plage by # Charlot, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Amsterdam Holland*

IMG_3814_Amsterdam_ST by Sergey Tishin, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Navarra, Spain*

Los desiertos de Navarra (Bardenas Reales) by Abariltur, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, February 24th, 2020*

*Shanghai, China*
Night Lights of Shanghai by Dan Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, February 24th, 2020*

*Seattle, Washington*


The Heralding of Rain by Stephanie Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Melbourne Australia*

_DSC6799 copy Explored by kaioyang, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

*February 25th, 2020*

Mariana, Minas Gerais state, Brazil
Mariana by Renato Hugo de Sousa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, February 25th, 2020*

*Boston, Massachusetts*


20200222-20200222-EGW_0189-Pano by Eric Wehmeyer, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*New York NY USA *

59th St Bridge by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, February 25th, 2020*

*Prague, Czech republic*
Lively Prague by Abhishek Verma, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, February 26th, 2020*

*Singapore*


Singapore, Downtown by Ruediger Gros, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

* ‎Agra, Uttar Pradesh, India*

Last Look Taj Mahal  by Mark Griffith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, February 26th, 2020*

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Estocolmo by Ma Ángeles Sáez, on Flickr


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Thursday, February 27th, 2020*

*Ho Chi Minh*, Dong Nam Bo, Southeastern Region, Vietnam









Saigon Skyline by Dai Hocsi, on Flickr.


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, February 27th, 2020*

*Perth, Western Australia*


Perth city not something I do "Landscape" by Mark Loh, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Leiden, The Netherlands*

Leiden, The Netherlands by Paul Murray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, February 27th, 2020*

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin by Night IX by Robert Stienstra, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, February 28th, 2020*

*Dallas, Texas*


Hot Damn December by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, February 28th, 2020*

*Da Lat, Vietnam*
Dalat Xuan Huong lake city reflection by billcoo, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*London England*

London Pan by James Neeley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, February 29th, 2020*

*Madrid, Spain*
MADRID DE NOCHE by enrique olivar gomez, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*South AUSTRALIA*


Outlet by Michael Waterhouse, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, February 29th, 2020*

*Hamnøy, Norway*


The Red Huts of Hamnøy by Pete, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Edinburgh Scotland*

Its always going to be Old Town and New Town in this City... Edinburgh by Captures.In.Time, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, March 1st, 2020*

*Montréal, Canada*
.teddson by T.E.A Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, March 1st, 2020*

*London, England*


120 Fenchurch Street - London by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*San Francisco California USA*

Painted Ladies by Karina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, March 2nd, 2020*

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Big and Bold Bogotá, Colombia from Monserrate Mountain by Sam Antonio Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, March 2nd, 2020*

*Milwaukee, Wisconsin*


Repeat Calling - Explored by Randy Scherkenbach, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Cuttingsville Vermont, USA*

Cuttingsville Trestle by William Gill, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, March 3rd, 2020*

*Èze, Arrondissement de Nice, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France*


Eze village by Arnaud Chatelet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, March 3rd, 2020*

*Oslo, Norway*
Akerhus Festning, Oslo, Norway-9 by Sauken Laula, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*New York City(Queens)*

Into a Concrete Valley, Queensborough Plaza by onefivefour, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, March 11th, 2020*

*Liverpool, England*


_DSC5199a by alfplant2009, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, March 11th, 2020*

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul Night by _PhotOguz_, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Dubai UAE*

Dark Night by Sebastian Tontsch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, March 12th, 2020*

*Surgut, Russia*


Winter Siberian town by Yuri Baklykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, March 12th, 2020*

*Berlin, Germany*
The Ghost Train by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, March 13th, 2020*

*Baltimore, Maryland*


INNER HARBOR BALTIMORE MD (1 of 1).JPG by JLOW-NY, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Singapore, Marina Bay*

Iconic Clifford Pier Interior Reflections [In Explore 12Mar2020] by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, March 13th, 2020*

*Durban, South Africa*
Durban City 2017 by Andrew Harvard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, March 14th, 2020*

*Sydney, Australia*
sydney skyline by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, March 14th, 2020*

*Salford, England*


66503 66093 Irwell St Jn 070320 N63A5557-a by Tony Woof, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Baff National Park Alberta Canada*

🇨🇦🌲🌲Moraine Lake | Banff🌲🌲 by Dave Wong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, March 15th, 2020*

*Rio De Janeiro, Brazil*
Christ The Redeemer by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, March 15th, 2020*

*New York*


Dancing by Manny Hernandez, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Sunday, March 15th, 2020
Chapada Diamantina, Bahia state, Brazil
I don't know the name in english, unfortunately
Chapada Diamantina by Thelmå Gatuźzo, no Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Philadelphia PA USA*

Philly Sunset by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*جَبَل شَمْس‎ - Jebel Shams *
View from the highest mountain of Oman




Oman - Jebel Shams by Jean Claude Castor, on Flickr​


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*SANTIAGO, CHILE*


Santiago. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, March 16th, 2020*

*New York City*
NYSets by Matt L, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong*

hong kong pano by Kenny Teo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, March 21st, 2020*

*Ouchy, Lausanne, Vaud, Switzerland*


Ouchy by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Saturday, March 21st, 2020
golden forest, mountain Radan, Serbia
Forest by Sunsword & Moonsabre, no Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Norway*

Winternight in February..aurora borealis/Northern Lights by Stein Liland, on Flickr


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Berlín*


Berliner Dom by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, March 22nd, 2020*

*Montréal, Canada*
Unpublished 2015-2018 by ROZ Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Tuesday, March 24th, 2020

*Warsaw, Poland*


Warsaw by Night by Radek Kucharski, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

I'm happy I re-found this thread...

*Hanoi Vietnam*

Ngõ nhỏ Hanoi | Small sunny lane (in Explore 24Mar20 #66) by Dino Ngo, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Tuesday, March 24th, 2020
Monte Roraima, Roraima state, Brazil
Monte Roraima by André Dib, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, March 24th, 2020

Madrid, Spain*
Calle de Alcalá / Calle Gran Via, from Plaza de Cibéles by Steen Kelså, on Flickr


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

*Rio de Janeiro








*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, March 25th, 2020

Sydney, Australia*
Sydney by Qicong Lin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, March 25th, 2020

Singapore*


20200125-DSC07540 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*San Francisco CA USA*
Golden Gate Bridge by Andrew Kearns, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, March 26th, 2020*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Liverpool, England*


_DSC5201a by alfplant2009, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, March 26th, 2020

Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
City of Angels by Max Roseman, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*San Diego California USA*

Giesel Library, University of California at San Diego by Max Roseman, on Flickr


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

The pictures are just so tiny.
I'm sorry guys you're all doing a great job sharing, but I just can't get used to the idea of photos being this small.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Architecture lover said:


> The pictures are just so tiny.
> I'm sorry guys you're all doing a great job sharing, but I just can't get used to the idea of photos being this small.


I hear you. What I do is increase my zoom on my *desktop* to 175%. That shelves the side bar ads.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, March 27th, 2020

Shanghai, China*
Cityscape of Shanghai city in day time with road and tower by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Niagara Falls NY USA*
Night cityscape and landscape Niagara waterfall between USA and Canada by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Guangzhou China*
Canton（Guangzhou） by Well Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, April 2nd, 2020

San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Cable Car by pato_82, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, April 2nd, 2020*

*New York*
From Hoboken #21 by Keith Michael, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Tokyo Japan*
Neo tokyo by Mike Loschiavo, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Downtown MELBOURNE | Australia *

Melbourne, The World&#x27;s Most Liveable City Is Also The Coolest City by South Yarra Stays, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, April 3rd, 2020

Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw by Night by Radek Kucharski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, April 3rd, 2020

Chicago, U.S.A.*
Thunderstorm over Chicago by Tanmay Sapkal, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*New York City*
Hotel room with a view by Andrew Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Friday, April 3rd, 2020*
Serra Gaucha, Rio Grande do Sul state, Brazil
Serra Gaúcha by Douglas Pfeiffer Cardoso, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, April 4th, 2020

Moscow, Russia*
Lights of the city by Ann Vasilkova, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Hobart | Tasmania | AUSTRALIA*

Mt Wellington sunrise by Mariusz S, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, April 4th, 2020*

*La Habana Vieja, Havana, Cuba*

Gracias CUBA © Jarmila by ©Jarmila ☼ ☼ ☼, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*New Taipei City Taiwan*
碧潭水舞 by 威爾 劉, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Saturday, April 4th, 2020*
Serra de Ouro Branco, MInas Gerais state, Brazil
Serra by sena_bh, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, April 5th, 2020

Valletta, Malta*
Arches and flowers by Ville Hägg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, April 5th, 2020

Vatican*

Vaticano by Piotr Jaworski, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*New York City*
Manhattan Bridge by Steven Oldak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, April 6th, 2020*

*Sint Maarten*
Sights of St. Martin (10) by tquist24, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Monday, April 6th, 2020*
Warriewood park, Sydney, Australia
Beach by Yury Prokopenko, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, April 6th, 2020* 

*Madrid, Spain*
Noche de luna llena by Julieta Portel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, April 15th, 2020

London, U.K.*
Regent Street by Iván Calamonte, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Palau de les Arts Reina Sofia, Valencia, Spain*


Building race by Rubén GB, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, April 15th, 2020

Amsterdam, Netherlands*

Amsterdam Reflections by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Chengdu China*
PONT ANSHUN DE CHENGDU by Cédric MEURENS, on Flickr


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Madrid, Spain.*


Un trocito de Mundo. Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, April 16th, 2020

Saint Petersburg, Russia*
St. Petersburg by Evgenia (Janet) Pesle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, April 16th, 2020

Sao Paulo, Brazil*
Quarantine. São Paulo, Brazil by Alexandre Eça, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Prague Czech Republic *
Prague at sunset by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Salamanca, Spain.*


Salamanca. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*For this thread, we choose Flickr photos only*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, April 17th, 2020

Chicago, U.S.A.*
Nothing but Blue Skies by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


I Love Amsterdam by Ivo Castro Jr1, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Boa Viagem (Good Voyage), Recife, Brazil


Boa Viagem, Recife by pmenge, on Flickr*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, April 17th, 2020*

*Budapest, Hungary*

Budapest by -Fabrizio-, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Hong Kong China*
Peaks of Hong Kong - Beacon Hill (11) by Jaylie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Gaborone, Botswana


Gaborone by Image Lounge, on Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, April 18th, 2020

Sydney, Australia*
sydney_australia by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Honfleur, France


Honfleur by Yann OG, on Flickr*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, April 18th, 2020

San Diego, California*

Stay Classy San Diego! by Jason Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Gravatá, Brazil

Gravatá, PE. Jun/2018 by EKatBoec, on Flickr*


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Avila, Spain*


Avila, Spain by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, April 27th, 2020

Prague, Czech republic*
Praha - Prague by Ferda Hejl Thank you very much for your comments, friends, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, April 27th, 2020*

*Higashiishikiricho, Osaka, Japan*​
Osaka 20200423 by Hotaka Matsumura, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Petrolina, Brazil*


_DSC0777 by Rosanetur, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Chongqing China*
Chongqing by night by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Manchester, United Kingdom*


Manchester by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, April 28th, 2020

Madrid, Spain*
DSC_7836 by Jesus DTT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, April 28th, 2020*

*Erfurt, Germany*​
Schlösserstraße by sirona27, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Berlin Deutschland*
Berlin - Bodemuseum Panorama by Jean Claude Castor, on Flickr
_April 28th 2020_


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Pittsburgh, United States*


Pittsburgh by Youchun Yao, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, April 29th, 2020*

*Milwaukee, Wisconsin*

Twilight downriver from the Kilbourn Avenue Bridge by John December, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Autumn | *Adelaide Hills, AUSTRALIA*

Autumn fog by David Munro, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Recife, Brazil*


Recife Antigo, Praça do Arsenal by pmenge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, April 29th, 2020

Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City Twilight - Angel of Independence by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Namhansanseong Republic of Korea*Namhansanseong Fortress by @natedphoto by Nate Derrick, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Maceió, Brazil*


DSC_5889_edited by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, April 30th, 2020

Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Los Angeles by Eric Zumstein, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, April 30th, 2020*

*Mainz, Germany*

Calm evening at Rhine by Barbara Mz, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Rotterdam Netherlands *
Rotterdam The Old Harbor by Mario Visser, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Ouro Preto, Brazil*


Wedding Cake by vincenzooli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, May 1st, 2020

Shanghai, China*
160707_SH-030 by Chengwei Tu 杜, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, May 1st, 2020*

*Rotterdam, Netherlands*

Rotterdam The Old Harbor by Mario Visser, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*New York City*
Empire State Building, New York City (Explored 30-04-2020) by Erdinc Ulas Photography ©, on Flickr

Humm?! I posted that same photo of Rotterdam in post #11,102 yesterday in post #11,099. No worries. All is good.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, May 2nd, 2020

Sydney, Australia*
Framing Milson&#x27;s Point by Jared Beaney, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, May 2nd, 2020*

*Central and Western District, Hong Kong*

The Peak by William Chu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Istanbul Turkey*
Ortakoy, Istanbul, Turkey by M o a t a z, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Aracaju, Brazil*


Catedral Metropolitana de Aracaju (1862) by Márcio Santana Sobrinho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, May 3rd, 2020

Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia by Jesse Kline, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, May 3rd, 2020*

*Lofoten, Nordland, Norway*

Lofoten by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Paul Löbe Haus, Berlin, Germany*


Paul Löbe Haus - Berlin by Sascha Gebhardt, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*New York City*
New York Dawn Panoramic View from Hoboken NJ [In Explore 2May2020] by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Recife, Brazil*

Ponte Paulo Guerra, Recife by pmenge, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, May 4th, 2020*

*Central and Western District, Hong Kong*

Hong Kong Harbour at night by Thomas Walther, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, May 4th, 2020

Prague, Czech republic*
Cityscape of Prague, Czechia by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Shanghai Peoples Republic of China*
China financial district skyline on the Huangpu River by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Kyiv, Ukraine*


Kyiv by Michael Gordon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, May 5th, 2020*

*Toledo, Spain*

Blue hour Toledo by Rafa Ibañez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, May 5th, 2020

Madrid, Spain*
BBVA Headquarters in Las Tablas, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*San Francisco California*
San Francisco, Golden Gate Bridge by Udo S, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Blumenau, Brazil*


Blumenau by stephenbuel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, May 28th, 2020*

*Boston, Massachusetts*

Fan Pier with the iPhone 11 during the blue hour. by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Tubingen, Germany*


Tubingen, Germany by George Burns, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, May 29th, 2020*

*Portsmouth, England*

Looking towards Portsmouth by Barbara * busy bee, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

Montevideo, Uruguay


Montevideo by Karina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, May 29th, 2020

Stockholm, Sweden*
Nightview Stockholm by Yannick Fröhlich, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Toyko Japan*
Shinagawa Seaside by B Lucava, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, May 30th, 2020

Venice, Italy*
Cherchez l&#x27;intrus ! by Hervé Simon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, May 30th, 2020*

*Westlake, Seattle, Washington *

Temptation of the Tempest by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

* St. Petersburg Russia*
Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood / Собор Воскресения Христова на Крови by BogKY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, May 31st, 2020

Montréal, Canada*
Montreal From Mount Royal by Sk Riddo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, May 31st, 2020*

*Owen Sound, Ontario, Canada*

Leaving Port of Owen Sound by John Fearnall, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Village Vrbnik on the Island of Krk, Croatia*Village on a hill by Andreas Lanz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, June 1st, 2020*

*Stockholm, Sweden*

From day to night - Stockholm city 23.10 pm by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, June 1st, 2020

Prague, Czech republic*
Malà Strana by Abhishek Verma, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Budapest Hungary*
[in explore - 1er Juin 2020] Parlement hongrois (Országház) by Magda2Genève, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Niarbyl Bay, Isle Of Man*


Niarbyl Bay on the Isle Of Man by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, June 2nd, 2020

Oslo, Norway*
feeding time by Kurt Feige, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, June 2nd, 2020*

*Tzitzifies, Kallithea, Attica, Greece*

DJI_0062bS by Giorgos Boutos, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Venice Italia*
Return to Venice..St Marks Square. by Nenad Ristic, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

Jamestown, Saint Helena


P1010449 by jonas andersson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, June 30th, 2020

New York City*
1251 Avenue of the Americas Fountain 6th Ave Midtown Manhattan New York City NY P00574 DSC_3681 by incognito7nyc ✈❤NewYorkCityofDreams✯♛, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Santorini,Thira, Greece *

City Lights by icemanphotos, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Jerusalem, Israel/Palestine*


Omar Ben el-Hatab Street by Ștefan Jurcă, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, June 30th, 2020*

*Forchheim, Bavaria, Germany*

Forchheim central square [Explored} by John Weaver, on Flickr


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

Edmonton City by Judith A. Gale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, July 1st, 2020

Sydney, Australia*
Sydney on a summers day. by Sue, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, July 1st, 2020*

*Hong Kong*

Walled City #19 by Andy Yeung, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Mt. Fuji Japan*

Fuji And The Magic Hour by Andy Yeung, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Bruges, Belgium*


Bruges by night by Roland Botterman, on Flickr


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

Pamukkale&#x27;de Turkuaz ve Altın Renkli Travertenler(Turquoise and Gold Travertines in Pamukkale) by Talip Çetin, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Tokyo*
東京



Untitled by B Lucava, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, July 2nd, 2020

Shanghai, China*
Pudong Skyline seen from the Bund, Shanghai, China by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Strömstad, Sweden*


Trawlers in Strömstad harbor by Thor Edvardsen, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*New York City*
N.Y. IV..Looking north from the Empire State Building by rroel58, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, July 2nd, 2020*

*Morlaix, France*

Morlaix from the Train, Finistère, France. 2020/06/29. « Explored » by joel Gambrelle, on Flickr


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

*Mount Nemrut, Turkey*


Nemrut Anıt Heykelleri ( Nimrod Memorial Statues) by Talip Çetin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, July 3rd, 2020

New Orleans, U.S.A.*
US LA New Orleans RTA Perley Thomas 965 - St Charles-Lafayette Sq a by David Pirmann, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Fernando de Noronha's Island, Brazil*


As férias foram aqui by Marcelo Seixas, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Roma Italia*
Roma. Above by Vladimir Kud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, July 4th, 2020

New York City*
Brooklyn bridge by Shiva Sanketh R M, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, July 14th, 2020*

*Athens, Greece*

Acropolis_5504 by John P. Apostolakis, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Portachuelo Pass, Peru*


View from Portachuelo Pass by Aivar Mikko, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, July 15th, 2020*

*Miltenberg, Bavaria, Germany*

Miltenberg by Alexis Travis, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Las Vegas NV*

Indoor Shopping Mall near Planet Hollywood. the artificial sky is amazing! by David Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, July 15th, 2020

Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Brazil - Rio de Janeiro - 14th December 2018 -106 by Redstone Hill, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Porto Alegre, Brazil*


Viaduto da Borges by Luna y Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, July 16th, 2020*

*Thira, South Aegean, Greece*

DJI_0555.jpg by Marco Verch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, July 16th, 2020

Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
2R1A2994 by Sid Penance, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*


Saint Petersburg, the city protected by Angels by Soma Biswas, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Seville Espana*
Il guardiano / The golden guardian (Seville, Andalusia, Spain) by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, July 17, 2020

Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by Cliff Rozal, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Seattle WA USA*
It&#x27;s a Bird! It's a Plane! It's a Speck on My Lens? No, it's the comet NEOWISE! by Stephanie Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, July 17, 2020*

*Koblenz, Germany*

Koblenz by Klaus Bochem, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*


Lotus Lake Taiwan by Daryl DeHart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, 18th, 2020

Venice, Italy*
Grand Canal Ride by Mark A Paulda, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, 18th, 2020*

*Suffolk, England*

Ipswich Marina area image by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, July 19th, 2020

Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavík - City View by Deborah Moynihan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, July 19th, 2020*

*Frankfurt am Main, Germany*

Frankfurt a. M. by Maik Kregel, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*MT. Fuji Japan*
DSCF0191 by Mark5347 Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, July 20th, 2020

London, U.K.*
Blue hour at Blackwall Basin facing Canary Wharf by Patrik Horvath, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, July 30th, 2020*

*Dinant, Belgium*

Dinant by Rosen Nikolov, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Matterhorn Italy & Switzerland*
Golden light at Matterhorn by Bernhard Thum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, July 31st, 2020

Tehran, Iran*
Night Tehran by Ash and Debris, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, July 31st, 2020*

*Arendal, Norway*

K3II2023-Edit by Jarle Kvam, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Colonia del Sacramento, Uruguay*


Colonia del Sacramento by Raúl Urrutia, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, August 1st, 2020

Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore 18 by Nick Jays, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, August 1st, 2020*

*Kitzingen, Germany*​
Blick auf Kitzingen by Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*San Diego California*
The Coronado Bridge by Lee Sie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, August 2nd, 2020

Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavik harbor by halbphoto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, August 2nd, 2020*

*Chongqing, People's Republic of China*

DSC01679 by Jerry, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*San Diego California*
California Balboa Park San Diego (Gothic)  by Lee Sie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, August 3rd, 2020*

*Monte Sant'Angelo, Italy*

Monte San&#x27;Angelo, Puglia by Simone Volpi, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, August 3rd, 2020

Toronto, Canada*
Sky on fire by Franklin McKay, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Dubrovnki, Croatia*


Dubrovnik by António Alfarroba, on Flickr​


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Switzerland*
Häppy 729th Birthday, Switzerland! [Explore 2020-08-02 #27] by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Angel Waterfall - Venezuela
Monday, August 03, 2020

Salto Angel, Venezuela by DayTrippers, on Flickr*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, August 4th, 2020*

*Paris, Île-de-France, France*​
Mirror Seine by Nicolas Monnot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, August 4th, 2020

Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul by Aleš Kotnik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuesday, August 4th, 2020
A Coruña , Spain*

Días así by Uxio Rivas, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Vianden Castle, Luxembourg*


Vianden Castle by paddy_c., on Flickr​


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Toyko Japan*
Eitai by Vesa Pihanurmi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, August 5th, 2020*

*Avannaata, Greenland*​
Sailing in the Ice &amp; Fire by Nicolas Monnot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, August 5th, 2020

Berlin, Germany*
Government District, Berlin. by focuslocked, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Erg Chebbi, Morocco*


Sunrise in the desert by patuffel, on Flickr​


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Havana Cuba*
Havana, Cuba by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wednesday, August 5th, 2020

Marina di Pisa, Italy*

Neowise Comet C/2020 F3 from Marina di Pisa by Alessandro Rizzello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, August 6th, 2020

Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago Skyline at Night by Chris Terrell, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Netanya, Israel*


Netanya city Israel by Bea, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, August 7th, 2020*

*Porto, Portugal*​
I feel the astonishment of a lonely passer-by by Edorta Kartiber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Thursday, August 6th, 2020
New Milford, NJ - USA

Come to me, little chippie.... (whisper, whisper, whisper) by Carrie Hittel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, August 7th, 2020

Yerevan, Armenia*
_MG_7379-HDR.jpg by Leo Odoncz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, August 7th, 2020*

*Dresden, Germany*​
Dresden Altstadt by Stephan Kl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, August 7th, 2020

Montevideo*

“Cuanto más se queden en su casa es mejor. Evitar aglomeraciones es muy importante” | 200321-0457-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Teresina, Brazil*


Teresina by Stephen Downes, on Flickr​


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Singapore*
National Gallery Singapore by Juergen Huettel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, August 8th, 2020

Madrid, Spain*
Gran Vía, Madrid. by Carlos Enrique Olmedo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, August 8th 2020
Freshwater - UK*

Early Morning at Freshwater Bay Stacks by Puckpics, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, August 8th, 2020*

*Osaka, Japan*​
Untitled by akirat2011, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, August 9th, 2020

Miami, U.S.A.*
Run before it rains... by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney, Australia*

The Harbour City by Jason Tong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friday, August 14th, 2020
Dubai*

Dubai - Downtown &amp; Burj Khalifa by mccrya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, August 14th, 2020

Shanghai, China*
shanghai by Pia Raboldt, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Washington DC USA*
Sun Setting on US Congress by Eclectic Jack, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, August 14th, 2020*

*Cincinnati, Ohio*​
Cincinnati with Roebling Bridge - EMC89407 by John Kubler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, August 15th, 2020

Sydney, Australia*
Sydney city winter&#x27;s day by Ruth Spigelman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, August 15th, 2020*

*Huesca, Spain*
​Entre fortaleza y colegiata. by Jesús, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, August 16, 2020
Kitzbühel, Austria*

Cable Railway Kiztbühler Horn | Kitzbühel by Makuspic, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Romsdalen, Norway*
Of Royal Descent by Ole Henrik Skjelstad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, August 16th, 2020

Monterrey, Mexico*
Monterrey de Noche by Rick González, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, August 16th, 2020*

*Medellín, Colombia*
​Rainbow over Medellín by Reg Natarajan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, August 16th, 2020
Antarctic*

Sailing Antarctica by Viktor Posnov, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Oberalm Austria*
Nebo by Suvad Hamzić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, August 17th, 2020

Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw by lyrks63, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*August, Monday 17th, 2020
Mamore River, Brazil*

The white waters of Mamoré River by Aldo Echeverria, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, August 17th, 2020*

*Garenin, Scotland*
​Gearrannan Blackhouse Village, Lewis by Morag, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, August 18th, 2020

Madtid, Spain*
El tiempo que se va ....no vuelve by Adrit fotografías, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*August, Wednesday 18th, 2020
Morston, UK*

Flying along the north Norfolk coast - UK aerial image by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, August 18th, 2020*

*Lofoten, Norway*​
devil’s teeth by Markus Schaaf-Keim, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*San Francisco *
Beautiful sunset over San Francisco skyline by Tanmay Sapkal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, August 19th, 2020

Sydney, Australia*
sydney skyline by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, August 19th, 2020*

*Lübeck, Germany*
​Lübeck Teil 2 MABA4198 by Manfred Bauer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, August 20th, 2020

Shanghai, China*
Light Show of Pudong by Yee Kim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday, August 20th, 2020
Santiago de Compostela - Spain*

Santiago de Compostela - Spain by Patrik S., on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*London England*
Festival Pier by Dave Fieldhouse, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, August 20th, 2020*

*Zamora, Spain*
​El rumor eterno. by Carmen Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, August 21st, 2020

Cairo, Egypt*
Cairo by Omar Mejia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, August 21st, 2020*

*Fjällbacka, Sweden*​
Fjällbacka by Jürgen Gerbig, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Singapore*
landscape4658a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, August 22nd, 2020

Madrid, Spain*
Puente de Segovia (Madrid Rio) by Jose Luis L.G., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saturday, August 22th, 2020
Lonavala, India*

upper lonavala by Abhijit Rao, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, August 22nd, 2020*

*Norway*
​Cuando miras a la vida. by Jesús, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Madrid España*
Cinco Towers at sunset on August 20th, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, August 23rd, 2020

Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm 2015 - New Edit by Karlheinz Klingbeil, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, August 23rd, 2020*

*Montreal, Canada*
​Montréal by Richard Boucher, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Morbinhan France*
MOULIN EN MORBIHAN by J-François Renard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunday, August 23rd, 2020
Death National Valley park, US*

Doors of the Valley by Beatrix, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Monday, Aug 24th 2020

welcome to my city where the sunset are really pretty by wizard cg, trên Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monday, August 24th, 2020
Guanajuato, Mexico*

The magical town of Guanajuato, central Mexico by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, August 24th, 2020

Prague, Czech republic*
Ghosts of Prague by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Valletta Malta*
Valletta and the Grand Harbour by Travel by WestEndFoto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, September 4th, 2020*

*Breisach, Germany*
​Breisach am Rhein by Toledo 22, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Des Moines Iowa*
Des Moines Iowa ~ View Of Downtown From The Capitol by Onasill ~ Bill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, September 5th, 2020

Doha, Qatar*
Doha by hanming_huang, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, September 5th, 2020*

*Wrocław, Poland*
​Wrocław - The beauty itself by Paweł Owczarek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, September 6th, 2020

Montréal, Canada*
🇨🇦🎡 Montréal | Québec by Dave Wong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, September 6th, 2020*

*Morella, Castellón, Spain*
​Morella by Masaco 76, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Москва, Россия*
Moscow river at night by Stas Myagkov, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney*

Pink harbour by Stephen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, September 7th, 2020

Prague, Czech republic*
Aerial view of Praha (Prague) Cityscape by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Philadelphia Pennsylvania USA*
Center City Philadelphia, [Explored] by Paul DeVito, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, September 7th, 2020*

*Zelve, Cappadocian, Turkey*

Kapadokya Zelve Vadisi by Talip ÇETİN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, September 8th, 2020

Oslo, Norway*
Oslo skylines byragnebl, on Flickr


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

* September 2020. Warsaw,Poland.







*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, September 8th, 2020*

*Groningen, Netherlands*

Hoge der A by Arend Jan Wonink, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Ubeda Espana*
Úbeda by Juan de la Obra Millán, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, September 9th, 2020

Bangkok, Thailand*
Chao Phraya River by Reiner Mim, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Frankfurt Deutschland*
Long exposure of Main River, Frankfurt by Alfie Goodrich, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, September 9th, 2020*

*Yarmouth, Isle of Wight, England*

Yarmouth harbour by Mike Blount, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, September 10th, 2020

San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco Illuminated by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Cologne Deutschland *
dom by Sadettin Kaya, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, September 10th, 2020*

*London, England*

Sunrise today by Jan Pumprla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, September 11th, 2020

Durban, South Africa*
Durban City 2017 by Andrew Harvard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, September 11th, 2020*

*Singapore*

Singapore Cityscape by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Bangkok Thailand*
Bangkok city view from roof top of Hotel building by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, September 12th, 2020

Madrid, Spain*
Calle Alcalá [explored 19.12.2019] by Ricardo Arcos, on Flickr


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

*Mount Fitz Roy, Argentina*

All is red - El Chalten by Captures.ch, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, September 12th, 2020*

*Cochem, Germany*

Cochem Castle by uidivo, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Singapore*
New iDome 2 by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, September 13th, 2020

Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, September 13th, 2020*

*Madrid, Spain*

Arquitecturas by Ildefonso Robledo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, September 14th, 2020

Athens, Greece*
Athens by Károly Huszár, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, September 14th, 2020*

*Bautzen, Saxony, Germany*

Bautzen - Old town by Uwe Kögler, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Germany*
Rothenburg o.d.Tauber, Markusturm und Röderbogen by Uwe Kögler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, September 15th, 2020*

*San Francisco, California*

San Francisco, California by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, September 15th, 2020

Beirut, Lebanon*
Beirut at Night by Rene Katier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, September 16th, 2020*

*Sachsenhausen (Frankfurt am Main), Germany*

City Lights by Chris Buhr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, September 16th, 2020

Sydney, Australia*
Anzac Square (Brisbane, Queensland) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*The Baltic Sea*
The Baltic Sunrise by Luke Zarze, on Flickr


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*

La Catedral Metropolitana y Edificio Banco Argentino Uruguayo by Wal wsg, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Valencia, Spain
Museu del Patriarca by Lionel Lacour, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, October 7th, 2020*

*Positano, Italy*

A Postcard from Positano... by Rotundus III, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, October 8th, 2020

Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Saint Petersburg - RUSSIA by Emanuele Zallocco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, October 8th, 2020*

*Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*

Silver and Green by Henriette Herrlich, on Flickr


----------



## Booppe (Jul 25, 2018)

Wat Arun

Bangkok by Enrica F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, October 9th, 2020

Melbourne, Australia*

0S1A0490-Pano by Steve Daggar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, October 9th, 2020*

*Moscow, Russia*

Moscow by Sergey Aleshchenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, October 10th, 2020

Madrid, Spain*
Una noche de niebla by H.M. Murdock, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, October 10th, 2020*

*Dernau, Germany*

Hugged by forests and vineyards by heinrich_511, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, October 11th, 2020

Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia Pennsylvania Skyline - Evangelos Aftosmes by Evangelos Aftosmes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, October 11th, 2020*

*Cannes, France*

Cannes by Max Ofmars, on Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Setting Harvest Moon over the glass and steel towers of power by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, October 12th, 2020

Prague, Czech republic*
Mystic steps / Passos místics / Pasos místicos by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, October 12th, 2020*

*Acre, Israel*

The Old City of Acre, Israel by Ray in Manila, on Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Foggy start to the day in the Don Valley by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Booppe (Jul 25, 2018)

Mahanakhon sky walk

Untitled by JoachimBakken, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, October 13th, 2020*

*Rovinj, Croatia*

Rovinj by Pinky0173, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, October 13th, 2020

Athens, Greece*
IMG_7543 by jeromem0942, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney*

Sydney Harbour by B3nny2099, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, October 14th, 2020*

*Venice, Italy*

Don&#x27;t need a cure/Need a final solution (expored 11/10/2020) by Margy Crane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, October 14th, 2020

Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Diamond Head Hike Oahu Hawaii by Brendan Bannister, on Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

balloon festival - Gatineau, Quebec by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*New South Wales, Australia*
Broken Land by EMERALD IMAGING PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, October 15th, 2020*

*Turin, Italy*

Torino by Aurelio Desogus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, October 15th, 2020

Toronto, Canada*
Night View Toronto by MICHAEL L, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, October 16th, 2020*

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Germany*

Rothenburg ob der Tauber by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, October 16th, 2020

Irvine (California), U.S.A.*
Irvine California by Edwin Blaque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, October 17th, 2020

Doha, Qatar*
Doha by aliffc3, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, October 17th, 2020*

*Shaftesbury, North Dorset District, England*

Gold Hill Sunset by Gerry Lynch/林奇格里, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, October 18th, 2020

Monterrey, Mexico*
VO by Rick González, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, October 18th, 2020*

*Amalfi, Italy*

City of Amalfi in Italy at the sunset by Pastelite, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, October 19th, 2020*

*Piran, Slovenia*

Center of Piran by Michael Dittrich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, October 19th, 2020

Toronto, Canada*
Governor&#x27;s Bridge Lookout by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, October 20th, 2020

Sydney, Australia*
The underbelly by Ian Pears, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, October 20th, 2020* 

*Puli, Nantou, Taiwan*

Temple l Nantou by Changyou Lee, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, October 21st, 2020*

*Zamora, Spain*

Calle Balborraz desde la Plaza Mayor by Carmen Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, October 21st, 2020

Milano, Italy*
Alba by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, October 22nd, 2020*

*Frankfurt, Germany*

Frankfurts Neue Altstadt by Johann Sandner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, October 22th, 2020

Warsaw, Poland*
_M5A2368 by Grzegorz Paskudzki, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, October 23rd, 2020*

*Český Krumlov, Czech Republic*

Český Krumlov_Vltava river_Czechia by Ferda Hejl Thank you very much for your comments, friends, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, October 23rd, 2020

Shanghai, China*
Pudong Skyline seen from the Bund, Shanghai, China by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, October 24th, 2020

Sydney, Australia*
SYDNEY&#x27;S CBD - SYDNEY [8] by Dawin Wong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, October 24th, 2020*

*Kanchi Kailasanathar Temple, Tamil Nadu, India*

Kailasanathar temple | Kanchipuram, 2020 by Ashok Saravanan .Ay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, October 25th, 2020

Stockholm, Sweden*
View from Nybroplan in Stockholm by Johanna Nyman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, October 25th, 2020*

*Peschici, Italy*

Le village et le port de Peschici en Italie by Pastelite, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, October 26th, 2020

Mexico city, Mexico*
BELLAS ARTES-MEXICO by Giovanny Salazar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, October 26th, 2020*

*Golden Gate, California*

Nightfall over Golden Gate by Tanmay Sapkal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, October 27th, 2020*

*Saint-Pol-de-Léon, France*

St Pol de Léon by Christian Quéméner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, October 27th, 2020

Athens, Greece*
flying downtown by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Hovering over a highway in Ottawa - Gatineau balloon festival by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, October 28th, 2020

Shanghai, China*
Shanghai elevated road junction and interchange overpass at night by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, October 28th, 2020*

*Budapest, Hungary*

Chain Bridge by Maciej Wojciechowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, October 29th, 2020

Paris, France*
IMGP3182 by philémon adam, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, October 29th, 2020*

*Bluffer's Park, Ontario, Canada*

Autumn Morning by LarryJH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, October 30th, 2020

Manchester, U.K.*

Manchester by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, October 30th, 2020*

*Chicago, Illinois*

GO! by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Cullera, Spain.
10 : 15 AM Panoramique du balcon by ARnnO PLAneR, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, October 31st, 2020

Stockholm, Sweden*
Gamla Stan. by Pascal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, October 31st, 2020*

*Genoa, Italy*

Genova by Luca Pietrobono, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, November 1st, 2020

Toronto, Canada*
Urban Jungle by Suri Singh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, November 1st, 2020*

*Dinant, Belgium*

Dinant, the most beautiful daughter of the mass. by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, November 21st, 2020*
*Bern, Switzerland*

Bern0065 by Harri Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, November 22nd, 2020

Monterrey, Mexico*
Neptuno y La Silla/Neptune and Saddle Hill. by Jesús Roberto Duarte, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, November 22nd, 2020*
*Prague, Czech Republic*

Prague Castle by Stanislav Druhý, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, November 23rd, 2020

Oslo, Norway*
The Road Not Taken by Benjamin Adolphi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, November 23rd, 2020*
*Kyoto, Japan*

Kyoto Cloudscape by akirat2011, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, November 24th, 2020

Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Higher Than Rainbow - Выше радуги by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, November 24th, 2020*
*Yokohama, Japan*

Before Dawn In Yokohama by Takanobu Ikeno, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, November 25th, 2020*
*London, England*

Morning Light... Explored #86, November 23 2020 by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, November 25th, 2020

Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Nevsky prospect by Алексей Голубев, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, November 26th, 2019

Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
VISTAS DO RIO DE JANEIRO by Enio De Castro Machado, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, November 26th, 2019*
*Paris, France*

Beau ciel sur la Défense Paris_1057 by isabelle chauvel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, November 27th, 2020

Madrid, Spain*
欧洲之门 by BestCityscape, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, November 27th, 2020*
*Boston, Massachusetts*

Boston, MA by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, 28th, 2020

Valletta, Malta*
JJ_19-04-15_Valletta_Malta_0003 by Jindřich Joch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, November 28th, 2020*
*Lofoten, Norway*

Photogapher&#x27;s Village (Explore #2) by Fabian Fortmann, on Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

A November&#x27;s day at the beach in Canada by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, November 29th, 2020*
*Brisbane, Queensland*

At the point (Explore 27/11/2020) by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

{long exposure] Humber River by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, November 30th, 2020*
*British Columbia, Canada*

&#x27;Gold Rush&#x27; - British Columbia by Gavin Hardcastle - Fototripper, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, December 1st, 2020*
*Toronto, Canada*

Toronto by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, December 2nd, 2020*
*Bangkok, Thailand*

Taksin monument by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

_*Thursday, December 3rd, 2020*_
*Skudeneshavn, Norway*

Skudeneshavn, Norway by Vest der ute, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, December 4th, 2020*
*Reine, Norway*

Northern Winter by Glen Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

_*Saturday, December 5th, 2020*_
*Oslo, Norway*

Grand Hotel Oslo, Norway by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, December 6th, 2020*
*Paris, France*

Sunrise over Paris City Island by Jean-Luc Capbern, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, December 7th, 2020*
*Hamburg, Germany*

Binnenhafen - Hamburg by Norbert Wegner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

_*Tuesday, December 8th, 2020*_
*Knaresborough, England*

Knaresborough by Richie M B, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, December 9th, 2020*
*Monschau, Germany*

Blue hour in medieval alleys by Nils H., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, December 10th, 2020*
*Seattle, Washington*

Sunrise Aerial Panorama of Seattle Waterfront by Jim Patterson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

_*Friday, December 11th, 2020*_
*Luzón, Spain*

Luzón by Luis Miguel Sebastián, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, December 20th, 2020*
*Vernazza, Italy*

Vernazza by Flavio Ciarafoni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, December 22nd, 2020*
*Mecca, Saudi Arabia*

Ka&#x27;bah and Mecca City [Aerial View ] by Yusuf KS&#x27; Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mariah1902 (Oct 27, 2019)

Finally a rainy day photo. The picture has amazing details and clarity. Even the details of the umbrella is seen on this photo. The clear paths and the amazing weather totally made this photo outstanding. I wonder what this photo would look like if this photo was not edited. The edit was wonderful. The picture came out really good as well. The framing is fantastic.


----------



## mariah1902 (Oct 27, 2019)

djole13 said:


> *Sunday, December 20th, 2020*
> *Vernazza, Italy*
> 
> Vernazza by Flavio Ciarafoni, on Flickr


To be honest, this is one of the most amazing night photography I have ever seen in my life. The beautiful lights and amazing ambience and the settle environment was perfect for taking a photo. The position of the camera was so perfect that it took the perfect angle and managed to get the perfect frame. I liked this photo a lot it makes me want to go there and see it for myself. The view is amazing.


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, December 23rd, 2020*
*Tokyo, Japan*

6 views from Rainbow Bridge #6 by Justin Bowdidge, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, December 24th, 2020*
*Lübeck, Germany*

Lübeck Teil 2 MABA4091 by Manfred Bauer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, December 25th, 2020*
*Lofoten, Norway*

Merry Christmas II Lofaten - Norway by CK NG, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

_*Saturday, December 26th, 2020*_
*Seville, Spain*

DSC_4097 by David Hill, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, December 27th, 2020*
*Strasbourg, France*

Strasbourg Petite France 3 by Joel Haeringer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, December 28th, 2020*
*Seattle, Washington*

Seattle From Rizal by Mike Reid, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, January 31st, 2021*
*Strasbourg, France*

La Petite France - Strasbourg by Gwenael Blanck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, February 1st, 2021

Richmond (Virginia), U.S.A.*
Richmond by Zach Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, February 1st, 2021*
*Rostock, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Germany*

Rostock im Winter by Sandra Kreuzinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, February 2nd, 2021

Warsaw, Poland*
DSC07071 by phil halper, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, February 2nd, 2021*
*Halle, Saxony-Anhalt, Germany*

DIE ANSTALT by Buecherkoenig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, February 3rd, 2021

Bangkok, Thailand*
DJI_0481 by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, February 3rd, 2021*
*Dallas, Texas*

Deep Ellum by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Wednesday, February 3rd, 2021*
Iceland waterfall
Icelandic waterfall by Sven Broeckx, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thurday, February 4th, 2021

Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Untitled by Ksenia Tyurikova, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Thurday, February 4th, 2021*
zuaztoi, spain
Walking between colors by Margarita Calderó, no Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thurday, February 4th, 2021*
*Cochem, Germany*

Moselhochwasser vom 31.Jan.2021 in Cochem by Kurt Oblak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, February 5th, 2021

Durban, South Africa*
Durban City 2017 by Andrew Harvard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, February 5th, 2021*
*Civita di Bagnoregio, Italy*

Civita di Bagnoregio by Alessandro Camponeschi, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*06/02/2021
Elche dam.  Alicante, Spain.*
Presa del Pantano de Elche by Excursiones para Normales, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, February 6th, 2021

Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai - Creek Skyline by Jean Claude Castor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, February 6th, 2021*
*Singapore*

South bridge, Singapore by kenneth chin, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Saturday, February 6th, 2021*
val de funes, tirol, italy
Val di Funes, tirol , italia, dolomites by ALBERTO MUÑOZ, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, February 7th, 2021

Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, February 7th, 2021*
*Prague, Czech Republic*

Prague, Malá Strana by Travelling Slonik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, February 8th, 2021

Paris, France*
Croissant de lune by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Premier Tower, Melbourne AU*

Premier tower by Chris Mitchell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, March 6th, 2021

Singapore skyline, Singapore*
DoWnToWn SuNsEt @ Marina Bay Singapore by Gin Tay, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, March 6th, 2021*
*Alcoy, Spain*

El Tosal. by Paco Ferrándiz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, March 7th, 2021

Moscow, Russia*
Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, March 7th, 2021*
*Frankfurt, Germany*

Frankfurt: Splendor of colors on the river Main at night. by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Sunday, March 7th, 2021*
lochan urr, gleicentlein, scotland
Lochan Urr by xylophilist, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, March 8th, 2021

Prague, Czech republic*
Statue on Charles Bridge (Karluv Most) and St. Vita Cathedral at night, Prague by Anastasija M, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, March 8th, 2021*
*Shanghai, People's Republic of China*

Summer sunset by Nicolas Monnot, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, March 9th, 2021*
*Genoa, Italy*

Genova Sopraelevata by Made in Taly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, March 9th, 2021

Beirut, Lebanon*
IMG_8956 by Jule Lumma, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, March 10th, 2021*
*Chicago, Illinois*

TIE ME TO THE MOON by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, March 10th, 2021

Istanbul, Turkey*
Blue Mosque by Alp Cem, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, March 11th, 2021*
*Taipei, Taiwan, Republic of China*

康樂山 - 內湖夜景 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, March 11th, 2021

Chicago, U.S.A.*
Sing the blues by James Fremont - Four Star Images, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

_*Friday, March 12th, 2021*_
*Strasbourg, France*

Strasbourg (Bas-Rhin, F) by pierre simonis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, March 12th, 2021

Berlin, Germany*
Hackescher Markt by Marco Verch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, March 13th, 2021

Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by DAVID MELCHOR DIAZ, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, March 13th, 2021*
*San Francisco, California*

San Francisco clouds by JoeGarity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, March 14th, 2021

Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
June 27, 20202.jpg by Richard Owens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, March 15th, 2021

Prague, Czech republic*
Prague castle at night by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, March 15th, 2021*
*Kangaroo Point, Queensland*

Lunchtime Thunderstorm by Charles Niautou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, March 16th, 2021

Oslo, Norway*
The street Grensen by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, March 16th, 2021*
*Midtown Manhattan, New York*

Top of the Rock. Explored by Stefano Ravalli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, March 17th, 2021

Bangkok, Thailand*
Cityscape by Adtasit Makcharoen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, March 17th, 2021*
*Villeneuve-Loubet, French Riviera, France*

Mer &amp; Montagne by Yannick Daligault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, March 18th, 2021

Saint Petersburg, Russia*
DSC_4540 by Rustam Bikbov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, March 18th, 2021*
*Berlin, Germany*

Berlin - Platz der Vereinten Nationen by Jean Claude Castor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, March 19th, 2021

Shanghai, China*

夜色 by BestCityscape, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, March 19th, 2021*
_*Bremen, Germany*_

Marktplatz Bremen.jpg by Blitzbirne-Bremen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, March 20th, 2021

Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm City by Benny Skoglund, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, March 20th, 2021*
*Gien, Centre-Val de Loire, France*

Gien, Centre-Val de Loire, Loiret by Gilles Letang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, March 21st, 2021

Toronto, Canada*
Winter&#x27;s Light by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, March 21st, 2021*
*Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada*

2021 - Vancouver - The Colour of East False Creek Water by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, March 22nd, 2021

Athens, Greece*
Trains by Vasiliki Pantazi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, March 22nd, 2021*
*Singapore*

On my way home by Elena Leong, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney*
SDIM1031 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, March 23th, 2021

Madrid, Spain*
El tiempo que se va ....no vuelve by Adrit fotografías, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, March 23th, 2021*
*Langedijk, Netherlands*

Broek op Langedijk by Emil de Jong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, March 24th, 2021

London, U.K.*
The Walkie Talkie by Graham Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, March 24th, 2021*
*Moscow, Russia*

Moscow City (Russia) by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, March 25th, 2021

Shanghai, China*
RX7-20191101-195726 by Daniel Taka, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, March 25th, 2021*
*Dubrovnik, Croatia*

Dubrovnik by Leonardo Đogaš, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, March 26th, 2021

New York City*
Myself! by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, March 26th, 2021*
*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

Panorama View II Kuala Lumpur - Malaysia by CK NG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, March 27th, 2021

Brasilia, Brazil*
Ponte Juscelino Kubitschek by Rui Oliveira Santos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, March 27th, 2021*
*Vienna, Austria*

Zollamtsbrücke U4 by Markus K., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, March 28th, 2021

Montréal, Canada*
Close-up by __ Lrenz Bustillo __, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, March 28th, 2021*
*Norwich, England*

Norwich aerial image: Octagon Chapel &amp; Colegate by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Sunday, March 28th, 2021*
Genoa, Italy
Collaudo del nuovo Ponte di Genova-Testing the new Genoa Bridge by EmmeBi Photos, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, March 20th, 2021

Athens, Greece*
Athens without filters by Clémence Cros, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, March 29th, 2021*
*Broadbeach, Queensland, Australia*

Jewel of the Gold Coast (Explore) by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, March 30th, 2021

Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Aaron Kreis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, March 30th, 2021*
*New York City, New York*

Top of the Rock by Mark Palaganas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, March 31st, 2021

Istanbul, Turkey*
20170719-DSC_9127 by patricktangyephotography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, March 31st, 2021*
*Segovia, Spain*

Entre verdes y nieve. by Jesús, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Wednesday, March 31st, 2021*
Imola, Italy
imola by Alessandro Muccini, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, April 1st, 2021

San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Market Street (San Francisco California) by Aram, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, April 1st, 2021*
*London, England*

Glass and Stainless Steel - London&#x27;s ultra modern skyline and the beautiful old Vauxhall Bridge. Christine Phillips by Christine Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, April 2nd, 2021

Tokyo Japan*
Kandabashi Junction by B Lucava, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, April 2nd, 2021*
*Moscow, Russia*

Evening Moscow by Victor Prokhorov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, April 3rd, 2021

Sydney, Australia*
Sydney City line from Pyrmont Bridge by Sifar Always, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, April 3rd, 2021*
*Dubai, United Arab Emirates*

JBR, Dubai... by essam haffar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, April 4th, 2021

Toronto, Canada*
Air Toronto by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, April 4th, 2021*
*Hong Kong, People's Republic of China*

37210011 by Fai Redefined, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, April 5th, 2021

Prague, Czech republic*
Prague by Mr. De, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, April 5th, 2021*
*Yokohama, Kanagawa Prefecture, Japan*

View of the lower Ooka River from Shirogane Footbridge : 白金人道橋より大岡川下流を展望 by Toshihiro Gamo, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Monday, April 5th, 2021*
Ribblehead viaduct, England
Ribblehead viaduct by Raymond Platt, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, April 6th, 2021

Doha, Qatar*
Big Teapot by Nijel Pearce, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia*
Surfers in Blue by Robin McTaggart, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, April 6th, 2021*
*Woerden, Netherlands*

Woerden-1 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, April 7th, 2021

Moscow, Russia*
MOSCOW (1) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, April 7th, 2021*
*Nantes, France*

Pont Eric Tabarly by SONIA RENAUDINEAU, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Wednesday, April 7th, 2021*
Caen, France
Caen by Lucio Sassi, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, April 8th, 2021

San Francisco, U.S.A.*
_DSC5513 - Downtown San Francisco fro Twin Peaks by Stephen Day, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, April 8th, 2021* 
*Stockholm, Sweden*

Bas Barkarby (Explored) by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, April 9th, 2021

Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Ay-Do-Noh 170 by Alvin Simpson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, April 9th, 2021* 
*Rossatz-Arnsdorf, Austria*

Spitz/Donau (NÖ; AT) by Wolfgang Pichler, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Friday, April 9th, 2021*
Tivoli, Italy
Tivoli by egallerie1, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, April 10th, 2021

Sydney, Australia*
Panorama of Sydney harbour and bridge in Sydney city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*SYDNEY*
_SDI1132 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, April 10th, 2021* 
*Central and Western District, Hong Kong*

Cloudy by johnshlau, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Saturday, April 10th, 2021*
Siena, Italy
Siena by Christos Constantinou, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, April 11th, 2021

Montréal, Canada*
Skyline &amp; the Corridor by Jake Sheehan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, April 11th, 2021* 
*Cuenca, Castile–La Mancha, Spain*

Cuenca by alcarria XXI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, April 12th, 2021

Moscow, Russia*
MOSCOW (37) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, April 12th, 2021* 
*Portstewart, Northern Ireland*

Portstewart by Night (explored) by Alan Hopps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, April 13th, 2021

Mexico city, Mexico*
Passeio de Turibus (3)--&gt;Centro Histórico by Vi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, April 13th, 2021* 
*Hanoi, Vietnam*

DSC03327 by Mạnh Cường Lê, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, April 14th, 2021

Sydney, Australia*
Sydney by satochappy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, April 14th, 2021* 
*Strasbourg, France*

église St Paul (Strasbourg, F) by pierre simonis, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Gold Coast, Australia*
Beach and Buildings by Robin McTaggart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, April 15th, 2021

San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco Skyscape by Steve Bonn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, April 15th, 2021* 
*Leipzig, Germany*

Pleißemühlgraben ... by a.r.foto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, April 16th, 2021

Warsaw, Poland*
Golden hour in Warsaw by Szymon Siębor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, April 16th, 2021* 
*Bukit Panjang, Singapore*

Gombak Hill by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, April 17th, 2021

Brasilia, Brazil*
Congresso, Brasilia, Brazil by Richard Silver, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, April 17th, 2021* 
*Moscow, Russia*

Moscow City (Russia) by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Saturday, April 17th, 2021*
Avallon, France
Avallon in Yonne, Franche-Comté by Graham Hart, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, April 18th, 2021

Montréal, Canada*
Montreal city at sunset. by David Ifrah, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, April 18th, 2021* 
*Cassone, Veneto Region, Italy*

Cassone - Veneto Region - Italy (Explore,April 17, 2021) by WieGehtsdir, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

_*Monday, April 19th, 2021*_
*Luxembourg City, Luxembourg*

Ville de Luxembourg in morning sun by Johnny Mignot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, April 19th, 2021

Madrid, Spain*
Madrid. Gran Vía by xisco serra, on Flickr


----------



## _OSpectador_ (Aug 30, 2020)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*


LJUBLJANA by AnderTXargazkiak, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, April 20th, 2021

Paris, France*
Paris by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, April 20th, 2021* 
*Hamburg, Germany*

Hamburg; Elbphilharmonie vom Anleger Sandtorhöft by Claus Gaser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, April 21st, 2021

Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Copacabana beach - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, April 21st, 2021* 
*City of Brisbane, Queensland, Australia*

Bisbane City from Mount Coot-Tha by LUISXIX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, April 22nd, 2021

San Francisco, U.S.A.*
A Mild Winter&#x27;s Evening by Wilson Lam, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, April 22nd, 2021* 
*Hakodate, Hokkaido, Japan*

HAKODATE by B Lucava, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, April 23rd, 2021

Atlanta, U.S.A.*
Atlanta Twilight by Riddhish Chakraborty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, April 23rd, 2021* 
*Singapore*

Sunset moment by ∴ SilverFish &amp; Friends, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, April 24th, 2021

London, U.K.*
London Shard by Bajo Rogan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, April 24th, 2021* 
*Vernazza, Italy*

Vernazza twilight (EXPLORED!) by Chung Hu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, April 25th, 2021

Reykjavik, Iceland*
View of Hallgrimskirkja church from Observation Deck at the Perlan Museum - Reykjavík Iceland by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, April 25th, 2021* 
*Main Beach, Queensland, Australia*

High above the beach by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, April 26th, 2021

Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Luis Rosado, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, April 26th, 2021* 
*Sydney, New South Wales, Australia*

Sydney Long Exposure by chris&#x27;s Photo&#x27;s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, April 27th, 2021

Oslo, Norway*
Oslo light trails II by Normann Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, April 27th, 2021* 
*Long Beach, California*

Gerald Desmond Bridge by Joits, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney*
_1026349 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, April 28th, 2021*
*Radebeul, Saxony, Germany*

Wackerbarths Ruh by a.r.foto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, April 28th, 2021

Madrid, Spain*
Entrada a Madrid... by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, April 29th, 2021*
*Downtown Miami, Florida, United States*

On the bank of the river. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, April 29th, 2021

Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
3N9A0889s - LA by Michael Soukup, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, April 30th, 2021

San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Catch the Transamerica Connection by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, April 30th, 2021* 
*Tokyo, Japan*

Countdown to the miracle by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, May 1st, 2021

Madrid, Spain*
The new economic center of Madrid by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, May 1st, 2021* 
*San Diego, California*

Trying to Peak Out by Brad Spiess, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, May 2nd, 2021

Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Breu by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, May 2nd, 2021* 
*Benidorm, Alicante, Spain*

Benidorm, Alicante. by C. Reyes., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, May 3rd, 2021

Singapore skyline, Singapore*
CITY TURNS BLUE @ DownTown CityScape, Singapore by Gin Tay, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, May 3rd, 2021* 
*Matera, Basilicata, Italy*

Matera by night by Alain Cardaillac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, May 4th, 2021

Oslo, Norway*
oslo-7709.1000x661 by Max | Oslo | Norway, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, May 4th, 2021* 
*Wuhai, People's Republic of China*

乌海 Wuhai by Great Han, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, May 5th, 2021

Valletta, Malta*
2015-11-28-IMG_2346 by Raffael Herzog, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, May 5th, 2021* 
*Dresden, Saxony, Germany*

Dresden im Abendlicht III by Uwe Kögler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, May 6th, 2021

Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Palace bridge by night - open bright by swissgoldeneagle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, May 6th, 2021* 
*Halle (Saale), Saxony-Anhalt, Germany*

Halle by Carsten Müller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, May 7th, 2021

Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra churches &amp; chapels: Andorra la Vella by Lutz Meyer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

double image error


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, May 17th, 2021

Prague, Czech republic*
The streets of Prague by Wilson von Zeidler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, May 17th, 2021* 
*Maria Taferl, Austria*

Maria Taferl mit Ötscher-Blick by Holgbry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, May 18th, 2021

Moscow, Russia*
IMG_6288_Night view from Patriarshy bridge, Moscow by Andrii Polyakov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, May 18th, 2021* 
*St Ives, Cornwall, England*

St Ives aerial image - Cornwall UK by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Road To Sydney II by Joseph Younis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, May 19th, 2021 *
*Tyrol, Austria*

Guardians by --Conrad Neumann--, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, May 20th, 2021

Alexandria, Egypt*
Front gate of the Citadel of Qaitbay by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, May 20th, 2021* 
*Budapest, Hungary*

Sunset above the city by hunblende, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, May 21st, 2021

Mexico city, Mexico*
🇲🇽 Palacio de Bellas Artes | CDMX by Dave Wong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, May 21st, 2021* 
*Tampa, Florida*

Sidewalk with a View - Tampa by Matthew Paulson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, May 22nd, 2021

Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm sunset by alistair harris, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, May 22nd, 2021* 
*Ceuta, Spain*

Si: ¡Es Ceuta! / Yes: ¡Is Ceuta! by José Manuel Vaquera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, May 23rd, 2021

Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia Skyline - Test image taken at 0.95 by kyle ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, May 23rd, 2021* 
*Baden-Württemberg, Germany*

Das Dörfle. (explored 05-21-2021) by Moni Bordt, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney*
Sydney by albert bakker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, May 24th, 2021

Warsaw, Poland*
10 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, May 24th, 2021* 
*Dürnstein, Austria*

Dürnstein an einem Maiabend (explored 2021.05.23) by Andreas Binder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, May 25th, 2021

Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina 1 by Sameh Ahdy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, May 25th, 2021* 
*Stockholm, Sweden*

Нака Странд яркий город. by V a l e r a R y c h m a n, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, May 26th, 2021

Sydney, Australia*
2 icons in 1 by Michael Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, July 1st, 2021* 
*Saint-Malo, Brittany, France*

Saint-Malo from the air before the storm in Brittany, France by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, July 2nd, 2021

Berlin, Germany*
Hackescher Markt by Marco Verch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, July 2nd, 2021* 
*Hanoi, Vietnam*

vl_07554 by Hanoi&#x27;s Panorama &amp; Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, July 3rd, 2021

Sydney, Australia*
Sydney by Bernd Schunack, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, July 3rd, 2021* 
*Prague, Czech Republic*

Prague by Stanislav Druhý, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, July 4th, 2021

Monterrey, Mexico*
Untitled by Maximiliano Durán, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, July 4th, 2021* 
*Petra, Ma'an Governorate, Jordan*

Obelisk Tomb, at Petra - Jordan. by HANNA ASTEPHAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, July 5th, 2021

Madrid, Spain*
La city y el pueblo by ROSA ROSAE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, July 5th, 2021* 
*The Hague, Netherlands*

Den Haag - Binnenstad by Grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, July 6th, 2021

Oslo, Norway*
Bar code by Joachim A. Bakken, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, July 6th, 2021* 
*Tenby, Wales*

Tenby aerial image by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, July 7th, 2021

Stockholm, Sweden*
850_1640-x by Benny Skoglund, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, July 7th, 2021* 
*Oia, Greece*

Oia - Santorini by Jérôme J, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, July 8th, 2021

Mexico city, Mexico*
_MG_1763 by miguenfected, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, July 8th, 2021* 
*Arezzo, Italy*

Arezzo in fiera by francesca cristini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, July 9th, 2021

Sydney, Australia*
Framing Milson&#x27;s Point by Jared Beaney, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, July 9th, 2021* 
*Milwaukee, Wisconsin*

View from Wells towards Wisconsin, Milwaukee WI by Devlik Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, July 10th, 2021

Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Aerial view of Christ and Botafogo Bay from high angle. by Marcelo Rodigerio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, July 10th, 2021* 
*Lechlade, Cotswold District, England*

Lechlade High Street by Gerry Lynch/林奇格里, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, July 11th, 2021

London, U.K.*
&quot;Sunrise&quot; Canary Wharf, London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, July 11th, 2021* 
*Bukit Batok, Singapore*


Stages of Blue by Paul Ang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Fullerton Hotel by Paul Ang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, July 12th, 2021

Prague, Czech republic*
rainy Prague by dinapunk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, July 12th, 2021*
*Vejer de la Frontera, Andalusia, Spain*

2021-Vejer de la Frontera- Cádiz Andalucía by Pep.1984, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Abanilla, Murcia, Spain.
En silencio by José Baleriola, en Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, July 13th, 2021

Madrid, Spain*
City Lights by Matteo Liberati, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, July 13th, 2021* 
*Colmar, France*

Colmar im Elsass / Colmar in Alsace by Michael Pabst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, July 14th, 2021

Paris, France*
Paris by TS_1000, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, July 14th, 2021* 
*London, England*

London at night ! by Lukasz Szymanski, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Wednesday, July 14th, 2021
oregon, usa*
Earth&#x27;s Edge by Cole Chase Photography, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, July 15th, 2021

Toronto, Canada*
Urban Jungle by Suri Singh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, July 15th, 2021* 
*Madrid, Spain*

Madrid by Iván Moral, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Mojácar / Spain.*

Mojacar by Marc ALMECIJA, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, July 16th, 2021

Machu Picchu, Peru*
°Machu Picchu by J. Legov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, July 16th, 2021*
*Agios Nikolaos, Crete, Greece*

Harbour in greece (crete) by Andreas Mezger, on Flickr


----------



## Campos Elíseos (Aug 7, 2020)

Hamburgh, Washington DC, United States








Abraham Lincoln Memorial by Peter Böhringer, on Flickr.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, July 17th, 2021

Dubai, U.A.E.*
20160208-184220-LQ by Rida Chamseddine, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, July 17th, 2021* 
*Happy Valley Racecourse, Wan Chai District, Hong Kong*

Happy Valley Racecourse by William Chu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, July 18th, 2021

Stockholm, Sweden*
Erinnerung an Stockholm by Michael Holdinghausen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, July 18th, 2021* 
*Santa Fe, Argentina*

PUENTE COLGANTE-CIUDAD SANTA FE ARGENTINA.e.courtalon-. by esteban courtalon, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Peñiscola, Spain.
Peñiscola by **** SmugMug, en Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, July 19th, 2021

Madrid, Spain*
Una noche de niebla by H.M. Murdock, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, July 19th, 2021* 
*Redcliffe, Bristol, England*

Got my head in the clouds and I can’t look down. by wizard cg, on Flickr


----------



## Campos Elíseos (Aug 7, 2020)

*Tuesday, July 20th, 2021*
Equi Terme, Massa-Carrara, Toscana, Italia








City in the mountains by Carsten Lose, on Flickr.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, July 20th, 2021

Toronto, Canada*
Beverley by Greg Cooke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, July 20th, 2021* 
*Eckernförde, Schleswig-Holstein, Germany*

Eckernförder Hafenblick by Lars Stender, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Buda Panorama at Sunset, Budapest, Hungary by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, July 21st, 2021

Moscow, Russia*
Moscow City (Russia) by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, July 21st, 2021* 
*Náchod, Czech Republic*

Náchod &amp; Krkonoše by Rostam Novák, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, July 22nd, 2021

Shanghai, China*
Light Show of Pudong by Yee Kim, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, July 22nd, 2021* 
*Chicago, Illinois*

Chicago (1) by tquist24, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, July 23rd, 2021

New York City*
Myself! by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, July 23rd, 2021* 
*Taipei, Republic of China (Taiwan)*

The evening view of Taipei city before typhoon In-Fa shifting towards Taiwan by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr


----------



## Campos Elíseos (Aug 7, 2020)

*Friday, July 23rd, 2021*
Rivello, Potenza, Basilicata, Italia








Rivello by Peterson Pixel Painting, on Flickr.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, July 24th, 2021

Doha, Qatar*
Lights by Peter K., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, July 24th, 2021* 
*Newcastle upon Tyne, England*

A view of Newcastle from the Tyne Bridge IMG_6539 by Alison Halliday, on Flickr


----------



## Campos Elíseos (Aug 7, 2020)

*Saturday, July 24th, 2021*
Rocky Mountains National Park, Colorado, United States

Majestic Rocky Mountains by Michael Smith, on Flickr.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, July 25th, 2021

London, U.K.*
St. Paul&#x27;s Cathedral &amp; Black Telephone Box on Cannon St. (Explored) by Vincent Zhang, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, July 25th, 2021* 
*Cleveland, Ohio*

Jackson in The Land by Jerry Jordak, on Flickr


----------



## Campos Elíseos (Aug 7, 2020)

*Sunday, July 25th, 2021*
Valensole, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France








Spettatori by Alberto Adami, on Flickr.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, August 15th, 2021

Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Intense by Nick Burwell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, August 15th, 2021* 
*Bristol Harbour, England*

Down by the Water by wizard cg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, August 16th, 2021

Prague, Czech republic*
prague castle from the charles bridge by Ladislav Zemanek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, August 16th, 2021* 
*Mostar, Bosnia and Herzegovina*

The city of light by Senad_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, August 17th, 2021

Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Christ The Redeemer against the fog by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, August 17th, 2021* 
*Český Krumlov, Czech Republic*

Český Krumlov. Explored! by Kateryna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, August 18th, 2021

Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
L.A. From Across the Bay by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, August 18th, 2021* 
*Girona, Spain*

_ACA5543 by ACAs Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, August 19th, 2021

Alexandria, Egypt*
Front gate of the Citadel of Qaitbay by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, August 19th, 2021* 
*Lindos, Rhodes, Greece*

lindos village rhodes by LELOS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, August 20th, 2021

Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Palace bridge by night - open bright by swissgoldeneagle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, August 20th, 2021* 
*Bastia, Corsica, France*

Bastia, Corse, sunset by Christian WILT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, August 21st, 2021

Paris, France*
Paris! by Karina, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, August 21st, 2021* 
*above the Atlantic Ocean*

Cygnus awaits its capture above the Atlantic Ocean by NASA Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Dusk falls over Humber Bay Shores by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, August 22nd, 2021

Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavik by UndaJ, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, August 22nd, 2021* 
*Parga, Epirus, Greece*

Balcony overlooking (Parga) by Theodoros Valilas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, August 23rd, 2021

Prague, Czech republic*
Prague central train station in the night by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, August 23rd, 2021* 
*Göreme, Cappadocia, Turkey*

Goreme at dusk by Valerie C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, August 24th, 2021

Valletta, Malta*
Impressions de La Vallette - Malte by Daniel Stauffer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, September 14th, 2021

Moscow, Russia*
Moscow at night by Andrey Kowanowsky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, September 14th, 2021* 
*Manchester, England, United Kingdom*

Manchester Skyline by mark greenfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, September 15th, 2021

Istanbul, Turkey*
Khalidge metro station by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, September 15th, 2021* 
*Milan, Lombardy, Italy*

Milan Bosco verticale by detstheway, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Wednesday September 15th, 2021
São Pedro de Moel Portugal*
w a v e s by Marco Lemos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, September 16th, 2021

Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels National Basilica by Mahmoud Abuabdou, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, September 16th, 2021*
*Festvåg, Nordland, Norway*

Norway by powell (pl), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, September 17th, 2021

New York City*
Myself! by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, September 17th, 2021* 
*Shanghai, China*

Nandan Road - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

* Friday 17th of September 2021

Chiclayo Peru*

The Crazy Pier of Chiclayo Peru by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, September 18th, 2021

Venice, Italy*
Acqua Alta - the photographer by Robert Schöller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, September 18th, 2021* 
*Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, United States*

Rachael Carson Bridge (9th St) by Don Burkett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, September 19th, 2021

Montréal, Canada*
200828 Ville de Montréal la nuit - Montreal by night -0028 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Sunday, September 19th, 2021

Brooklyn, New York USA*
Brooklyn Bridge by Joits, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, September 19th, 2021* 
*Dubrovnik, Croatia*

Jewel Of The Adriatic by Stephen McKay, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Monday, September 20th, 2021

Republic of Singapore*
2021 NDP Fireworks by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, September 20th, 2021

Warsaw, Poland*
Corporate life by Fishcrosser, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, September 20th, 2021* 
*Brest, France*

Brest0055 by Harri Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Tuesday September 21st,2021

San Francisco CA USA*
Full Moon San Francisco by David Yu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, September 21st, 2021

Yerevan, Armenia*
Yerevan Cascade by Tim Chong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, September 28th, 2021

Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Skyline - University Avenue by Suhail Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, September 28th, 2021* 
*Düsseldorf, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

NYC ? by Stephan Störmer, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Wednesday September 29th,2021

Arizona USA*
Bright Angel Point, Grand Canyon National Park by Todd Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, September 29th, 2021

Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Christ The Redeemer by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, September 29th, 2021* 
*Onomichi, Hiroshima Prefecture, Japan*

Onomichi by Nicholas Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Thursday September 30th, 2021

New York NY *

The City that Never Sleeps by llondru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, September 30th, 2021

Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Ghost of the „Kronwerk“ — Призрак «Кронверка» by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, September 30th, 2021* 
*Frankfurt, Hesse, Germany*

Frankfurt am Main by gsphoto.ffm, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Friday October 1st, 2021

Frankfurt, Deutschland*
Frankfurt Moonrise by gsphoto.ffm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, October 1st, 2021

Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra churches &amp; chapels: Andorra la Vella by Lutz Meyer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, October 1st, 2021* 
*Prague, Czech Republic*

Prague lovers by RUFF Etienne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, October 2nd, 2021

Madrid, Spain*
Madrid - Spain -&gt; Instagram : @rodlilo by Rodrigo Martin, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Saturday October 2nd, 2021

Shanghai, China*
Changfeng Park - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, October 2nd, 2021* 
*Mali Lošinj, Primorje-Gorski Kotar, Croatia*

Sunset by Gerlinde Sch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, October 3rd, 2021

Manila, Philippines*
Missing the bus by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Sunday October 3rd, 2021

Tokyo Japan*
A Rainy Shibuya Scramble by リンドン, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, October 3rd, 2021*
*Quidi Vidi, Canada*

Quidi Vidi Village by Karen Chappell, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Monday October 4th 2021

Yorktown Virginia USA*
Night Ships by Steve Hammer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, October 4th, 2021

Warsaw, Poland*
Warszawa Pałac Kultury i Nauki by Christian Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, October 4th, 2021* 
*Florence, Tuscany, Italy*

il ponte Firenze by Massimo Gori, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday October 31st, 2021* 
*Broadbeach, City of Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia *

Gold Coast sunrise this morning by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Monday November 1st, 2021

New York City*
New York City by concrete&amp;fells, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday November 1st, 2021* 
*Las Palmas, Canary Islands, Spain*

Las Palmas de Gran Canaria by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, November 1st, 2021

Madrid, Spain*
Madrid, Spain by John Paul, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Tuesday November 2nd, 2021

Amsterdam Netherlands*
Bridges | Amsterdam by Onascht, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday November 2nd, 2021* 
*Wasserburg am Inn, Bavaria, Germany*

Wasserburg am Inn by Gustl Lex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, November 2nd, 2021

Yerevan, Armenia*
Yerevan, Armenia by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Wedensday October 3rd, 2021

Shanghai China*
3 kings of Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, November 3rd, 2021

Sydney, Australia*
Clouds over Sydney, Australia. by Michael Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, November 3rd, 2021* 
*Canary Wharf, London, England*

The Canary Set by Steve Cole, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Thursday October 4th, 2021

Piccadilly Circus, London UK*
30,322 by Li Shen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday October 4th, 2021* 
*Marina Bay, Singapore*

Epic SunSet CityScape @ Marina Bay, Singapore by Gin Tay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, November 4th, 2021

San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Rockridge BART, Oakland by Sergio Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Friday November 5th,2021

Morlaix France*
Le viaduc by Christian Quéméner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday November 5th,2021*_ 
*Gran Vía, Madrid, Spain*_

Gran via by Paco Lopez Requena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, November 5th, 2021

Paris, France*
Paris by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Saturday November 6th, 2021

Bayern Germany*
Dom Passau by Andreas Scharr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, November 6th, 2021

Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Metropoli pirenenca / A city in the Pyrenees by SBA73, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, November 6th, 2021* 
*Wałcz, West Pomeranian, Poland*

Little town by the lake by Radek Kucharski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, November 7th, 2021

Valletta, Malta*
Valletta Harbor by Duane Moore, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, November 26th, 2021*
*Serifos, Greece*

The view by Rabican7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, November 26th, 2021

New York City*
Myself! by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, November 27th, 2021

Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Jurek P, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Saturday November 27th,2021

Yosemite National Park California*
Magical Moonrise 2 by Matt Walker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, November 27th, 2021*
*Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania*

Pittsburgh (Nov 20 2021) by James Watt, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

I goofed up again. Mods please delete.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Shanghai*

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, November 28th, 2021

Valletta, Malta*
jellyfish in the sky by veit schiffmann, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney, Australia*
Opera House Blues by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, November 28th, 2021* 
*Gdańsk, Poland*

Gdansk...rainy evening... by udo soehngen, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Sunday November 28th,2021

San Francisco CA USA*
Pier 39 at Sunrise by David Yu, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Monday November 29th,2021

Berlin Deutschland*
Urban Neon Lights City Shots Berlin by Sven Mikat, on Flickr
Berlin


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, November 29th, 2021

Prague, Czech republic*
National Theater Street by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, November 29th, 2021* 
*London, England*

Tower bridge at sunset by Graham, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Tuesday November 30th,2021

Barcelona Espana*
Tibidabo from above by Dominique, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, November 30th, 2021* 
*Bergen, Norway*

A Hike with a View by Kenneth Solfjeld, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, November 30th, 2021

Toronto, Canada*
Old City Hall Reflection by Lori Whelan, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Wednesday December 1st, 2021 

River Irwell England*
Snowfall Sunset by Liam Barnes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, December 1st, 2021*
*Long Island City, Queens, New York*

Rainbow Over Court Square by Paul Katcher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, December 1st, 2021

Bangkok, Thailand*
Firework New year Celebration at the Phra Phuttha Yodfa Bridge, Memorial Bridge. Bangkok Thailand -January 1,2021. by Thirawatana Phaisalratana, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Wednesday December 15th,2021

Hamburg Deutschland*
Ellerntorsbrücke Hamburg by Norbert Wegner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, December 15th, 2021*
*Villefranche-sur-Mer, France*

Baie de Villefranche-sur-mer au petit matin by - Laurent ASARO -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, December 15th, 2021

Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul by Aleš Kotnik, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Thursday December 16th,2021

Salzburg Austria*
Winter magic in Salzburg 1) by Eric Chumachenco - Thanks for over 12 million views!!, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, December 16th, 2021*
*Barangaroo, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia*

Barangaroo with a Bow - Sydney - NSW by Paul Bartle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, December 16th, 2021

Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Saint Petersburg - RUSSIA by Emanuele Zallocco, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Friday December 17th, 2021

Wroclaw Poland*
Winter Wonderland by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, December 17th, 2021* 
*Rome, Italy*

Spanish Steps by Nam Ing, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, December 17th, 2021

Shanghai, China*
shanghai by Pia Raboldt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, December 18th, 2021

Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai - Business Bay Panorama at Night by Jean Claude Castor, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Saturday December 18th,2021

Madrid Spain*
Thurday´s last light behind the towers, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, December 18th, 2021* 
*Meissen, Saxony, Germany*

Meißen by Gerolf Kunde, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Sunday December 19th, 2021

Toyko Japan*
Roppongi Illumination (Colour) by Nicholas Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, December 19th, 2021

Moscow, Russia*
Smolenskaya Embankment in the Evening by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, December 19th, 2021* 
*Los Angeles, California*

Los Angeles by Joits, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Monday December 20th, 2021

Republic of Singapore*
Night Reflections of Apple Store in Marina Bay [In Explore 19 December 2021] by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, December 20th, 2021*
*Český Krumlov, Czech Republic*

La petite cité médiévale, Cesky Krumlov et la Vltava by MARYLENE LE GUEN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, December 20th, 2021

Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Tuesday December 21st, 2021

Lake Havasu City, Arizona USA*
Fantasy Night by Karen Fogarty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, December 21st, 2021

Stockholm, Sweden*
Riddarholmen, Stockholm by Christer Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, December 28th, 2021

Yerevan, Armenia*
New Year Night by Hayk Sanamyan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, December 28th, 2021* 
*Wernigerode, Germany*

Christmas vibes in Wernigerode by Michael Abid, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Wednesday December 29th, 2021

New York City*
Sunrise with Lady Liberty by Brian Logan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, December 29th, 2021* 
*Edmonton, Canada*

Winter Sunset in the City by Bobby Stamatakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, December 29th, 2021

New York City*
BROOKLYN BRIDGE NIGHTLIFE. by Ruby Photografía, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Thursday December 30th, 2021

Pittsburgh PA USA*
Pennsylvania Station, Pittsburgh by Geoffrey Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, December 30th, 2021

San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco Illuminated by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, December 30th, 2021* 
*Sakrisøy, Reinefjorden, Norway*

Sakrisøya by David Brown, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Friday December 31st, 2021

San Francisco CA USA*
San Francisco CA by Themarrero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, December 31st, 2021

Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Happy New Year! С Новым Годом! by Vladimir Tro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, December 31st, 2021* 
*Tolantongo, Hidalgo, Mexico*

Grutas de Tolantongo in Hidalgo Mexico by Ignacio Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, January 1st, 2022*
*Vancouver, Canada*

Happy New Year from Vancouver! by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr

*Best wishes to SSC friends 2022 year!*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, January 1st, 2022

Sydney, Australia*
New Years Eve fireworks, Sydney Harbour, Sydney, NSW, Australia by Brian Christie, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!*


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Saturday January 1st, 2022

Saint Petersburgh Russia*
Happy New Year! С Новым Годом! by Vladimir Tro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, January 2nd, 2022

Miami, U.S.A.*
City Christmas by Maria Arias, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, January 2nd, 2022*
*Jambes, Belgium*

10505 - Firework [EXPLORED 1/1/22] by ❉ΨᗩSᗰIᘉᗴ 卄ᗴᘉＳ❉, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Sunday, January 2nd, 2022

Olympic Peninsula Washington (State) USA*
Happy New Year 2022 by Tan Yilmaz, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Monday January 3rd, 2022

Taipei Taiwan*
101 Fireworks 2022 by mike chang, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, January 3rd, 2022* 
*Ottawa, Ontario, Canada*

Cold, Wet Ottawa by Mark R. Ducharme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, January 3rd, 2022

Prague, Czech republic*
Prague by Phil Wright, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Tuesday January 4th, 2022

Moscow, Russia*
Russia. Moscow. New Year's Red Square. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, January 4th, 2022* 
*Shanghai, Goodbye 2021*

Goodbye 2021 by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, January 4th, 2022

Toronto, Canada*
An Urban Vision in Violet by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Wednesday January 5th,2022

Roermond Netherlands*
Marketplace by G. Metsemakers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, January 5th,2022* 
*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

Amsterdam, de waag by Cor Oosterbeek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, January 5th, 2022

Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Luzes da Cidade / City Lights by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, January 6th, 2022

Berlin, Germany*
Berlin by S. Chae, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Thursday January 6th, 2022

Patras Greece*
Agios Andreas, Patras (Άγιος Ανδρέας) by Marina S, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, January 6th, 2022* 
*Madrid, Spain*

Light trails along Valcarlos Street in Las Tablas, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Friday January 7th, 2022

Berlin Germany*
Siegessäule - Berlin by Sascha Gebhardt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, January 7th, 2022* 
*Warsaw, Poland*

Winter sunset by Piotr Szymanek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, January 7th, 2022

Sydney, Australia*
Framing Milson&#x27;s Point by Jared Beaney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, January 8th, 2022

Madrid, Spain*
Puerta de Alcalá by Dino Pozo, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Saturday January 8th, 2022

Barcelona Espana*
Sunrise in Barcelona. by carrusel carrusel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, January 8th, 2022*
*Bled, Slovenia*

Golden Bled by Sanshiro KUBOTA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, January 9th, 2022

Monterrey, Mexico*
Tormenta by Rick González, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Sunday January 9th, 2022

Kaohsiung Taiwan*
流行之夜(DSC_4724) by nans0410(busy), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, January 9th, 2022* 
*Avignon, France*

Avignon by Valerie C., on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

My mistake. Please delete. Thank you


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Monday January 10th, 2022

Vienna Austria*
A lucky moment by Angelika Hörschläger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, January 10th, 2022* 
*Rome, Italy*

Roma Tevere (Explore) by Alessandro Camponeschi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, January 10th, 2022

Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Raxa R, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Tuesday January 11th, 2022

Moscow Russia*
[EXPLORE] Moscow 2022 by ★Dmitry Kovalev★, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, January 11th, 2022* 
*Old City, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania*

Philadelphia Skyline Reflection by Dave Lyons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, January 11th, 2022

Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro Downtown by shooterb9, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Wednesday January 12th, 2022

Republic of Singapore*
Night Reflections of Esplanade Bridge and Theatres [In Explore 10 Jan 2022] by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, January 12th, 2022* 
*New York City, New York*

Fountain of icicles in Bryant Park 2 by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, January 12th, 2022

New York City*
Golden hour at Brooklyn Bridge by Ravi Cheekati, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Thursday January 13th, 2022

Tokyo Japan*
Night at Tokyo Station, Japan by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, January 13th, 2022* 
*Da Nang, Vietnam*

Skyscrapers in Đà Nẵng City, Vietnam by Thanh Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, January 13th, 2022

Paris, France*
Place de l&#x27;Etoile &amp; Sacré-Coeur by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Friday January 14th,2022

Taormina Italy*
Sunset at Greek theater of Taormina by Radek Kucharski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, January 14th, 2022* 
*Causeway Bay, Hong Kong*

銅鑼灣的黃昏 by achu1966, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, January 14th, 2022

Frankfurt, Germany*
Frankfurt Moonrise by gsphoto.ffm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, January 15th, 2022

Madrid, Spain*
Madrid night... Gran Via by Jesús Sánchez-Bermejo Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Saturday January 15th, 2022 

Kalispell, Montana USA*
Kalispell, Montana - Glacier National Park, June 2021 by Chad Baxter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, January 15th, 2022* 
*Taormina, Sicily, Italy*

il Presepe Taormina (ME) - Natale 2021 by AndreaCT78, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, January 16th, 2022

Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
the Bridge to Independence by PhillymanPete, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Sunday January 16th, 2022

Brisbane Australia*
Brisbane's 2021 NYE Fireworks III by LUISXIX, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

_ *Sunday, January 16th, 2022* _
*Roxborough Park, Colorado*

Clouds at Roxborough by Michael Levine-Clark, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Monday January 17th, 2022

New York City*
Under the Bridge by 📷 PɧყƖƖıʂ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, January 17th, 2022

Paris, France*
Eiffel Tower by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, January 17th, 2022* 
*Burleigh Heads, Queensland, Australia*

Cyclonic surf. by Paula N, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Tuesday January 18th,2022

Republic of Singapore*
Lightning Night by BP Chua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, January 18th, 2022

Oslo, Norway*
19. november 2021_6106085 by Ellen May Nielsen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, January 18th, 2022* 
*Český Krumlov, Czech Republic*

Cesky Krumlov-44 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Wednesday January 19th,2022

Madrid Spain*
De Madrid al Cielo by lopezrequenapaco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, January 19th ,2022* 
*Riaño, León, Spain*

Riaño - León by Jose Manuel Dominguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, January 19th ,2022

Madrid, Spain*
Madrid at night - Metropolis Building by www.tixler.com - Cheap Flights and Hotels, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Thursday January 20th, 2022

Principality of Monaco*
Monaco by night by - Laurent ASARO -, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, January 20th, 2022* 
*Schönau am Königssee, Germany*

Königssee: jetty in Schönau as a winter fairy tale by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, January 20th, 2022

Berlin, Germany*
Berlin Skyline | Berlin | Germany by Darkcloud Photography, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Friday January 21st, 2022

Boston Massachusetts USA*
Frozen Charles River during Blue Hour by David Howland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, January 21st, 2022

Shanghai, China*
Pudong Skyline seen from the Bund, Shanghai, China by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, January 21st, 2022* 
*Lofoten, Norway*

Cloudy Sunrise by Fabian Fortmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, January 22nd, 2022

Mexico city, Mexico*
Paseo de la Reforma by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Saturday January 22nd, 2022

Amsterdam Netherlands*
Amsterdam, scheepvaartmuseum by Cor Oosterbeek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, January 22nd, 2022* 
*Castelmola, Sicily, Italy*

Castelmola (ME) - 1 by AndreaCT78, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, January 23rd, 2022

Toronto, Canada*
TorontoNight01 by Evan Gearing, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Sunday January 23rd, 2022

Madrid Espana*
EDIFICIO DE TELEFÓNICA. MADRID by Juan Carlos Cortina, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Sunday, January 30th, 2022

New York City*
A Night in Manhattan (1) (explored) by tquist24, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, January 30th, 2022* 
*Innsbruck, Austria*

St. Anne&#x27;s Column, Innsbruck, Austria by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Monday January, 31st 2022

Mansfield Ohio*
carousel by Craig Brown, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, January 31st, 2022* 
*Barcelona, Spain*

Like a postcard from ... by MLe Dortmund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, January 31st, 2022

Paris, France*
A MAGNIFICENT AUTUMN VIEW EAST, TOUR EIFFEL by Bill Watson, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Tuesday February 1st, 2022

Chicago Illinois USA*
AT ADLERS by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, February 1st, 2022*
*Bobbio, Emilia-Romagna, Italy*

Bobbio by Sergio Tumminello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, February 1st, 2022

Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by Peter C, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Wednesday February 2nd, 2022

New York City*
Miss Lady Liberty by Mr JM BURT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, February 2nd, 2022

Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, February 2nd, 2022* 
*Seattle, Washington*

Seattle Skyline by Reiner Mim, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Thursday February 3rd, 2022

Lindesnes Norway*
Explore - Forceful wind by Eva Kongshavn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, February 3rd, 2022*
*Newark Liberty International Airport, New Jersey*

Wings by Dave Lawler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, February 3rd, 2022

Mexico city, Mexico*
Paseo de la Reforma by Tim Chong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, February 4th, 2022

Budapest, Hungary*

Chain Bridge by Maciej Wojciechowski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, February 4th, 2022* 
*Melk, Lower Austria, Austria*

Вид на приходскую церковь. Мельк by V a l e r a R y c h m a n, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Friday February 4th, 2022

Dublin Ireland*
Happy Chinese Lunar New Year - DSC_0027 [Flickr Explore - 3rd February 2022] by John Hickey - fotosbyjohnh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, February 5th, 2022

Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Cityline by Ian Pears, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Saturday February 5th, 2022

Hoover Dam, Nevada*
Hoover Dam by John Linton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, February 5th, 2022* 
*Parkside, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania*

Sun setting over Philadelphia - Explored! by Neil Gilmour, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, February 12th, 2022* 
*Dresden, Saxony, Germany*

Bridge...  by Jörg Nitzschner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, February 13th, 2022

Monterrey, Mexico*
Puente by Rick González, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Sunday February 13th, 2022

Dubai United Arab Emirates*
Dubai by EtienneR68, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, February 13th, 2022* 
*Toronto, Canada*

Toronto Sunset by Samar Ahmad, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney, Australia*
Opera House at night x2 by Cameron Perrin, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Monday February 14th, 2022

Bristol UK*
Even when the sky is filled with clouds, the sun still shines above. by wizard cg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, February 14th, 2022*
*Siena, Tuscany, Italy*

Siena Sunrise by Stefan Klauke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, February 14th, 2022

Madrid, Spain*
CIRCULO DE BELLAS ARTES-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Tuesday February 15th, 2022

Kaprun Austria*
high mountain reservoirs - Explore # 13 by Ostseeleuchte, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, February 15th, 2022*
*Dallas, Texas*

Dallas, TX by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, February 15th, 2022

Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubaï at night by Nicolas V., on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Wednesday February 16th, 2022

Republic of Singapore*
Singapore by Terence Lee, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, February 16th, 2022* 
*South Bank, Lambeth, London, England*

I Love Sunsets, I Love London by Drew de F Fawkes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, February 16th, 2022

Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok city Lights by Adrien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, February 17th, 2022

Venice, Italy*
Ponte dell&#x27;Accademia view by night by Aljaž Vidmar, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Friday February 18th, 2022

Los Angeles California USA*
Full Snow Moon Rising by Joits, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, February 18th, 2022* 
*Rotterdam, South Holland, Netherlands*

Het Witte Huis, Rotterdam by Tom Roeleveld, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, February 18th, 2022

Genoa, Italy*
Genova by Giancarlo Monti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, February 19th, 2022

Madrid, Spain*
DSC00114_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Saturday February 19th, 2022

Lake Cain Hills Florida USA*
Mel&#x27;s Drive-In by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, March 7th, 2022

Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm City Hall under burning sky by SwedPV, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Monday March 7th, 2022

Madrid Spain*
Madrid cathedral by ignacio maule, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Monday, March 7th, 2022

Riga, Latvia*
Riga. House of the Blackheads by Michael Gordon, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, March 7th, 2022* 
*Shanghai, China*

Simply Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Monday, March 7th, 2022*
Tidal pool, reunion island
Tidal Pool by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Tuesday March 8th, 2022

Republic of Singapore*
Night Reflections Around Fullerton Hotel and One Fullerton [In Explore 7 Mar 2022] by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tuesday, March 8th, 2022

Buenos Aires, Argentina*
The Obelisk of Buenos Aires - Stand with Ukraine by Nando G, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, March 8th, 2022* 
*Messina, Sicily, Italy*

Messina, Tempio di Cristo Re - 1 by AndreaCT78, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, March 8th, 2022

Toronto, Canada*
Crescent Moon by LarryJH, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Wednesday March 9th, 2022

London England*
Dawn has broken... Explored #127, March 8 2022 by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Wednesday, March 9th, 2022

Tokyo, Japan*
Tokyo Stands with Ukraine by Russ M, en Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Wednesday, March 9th, 2022
Reunion Island*
Pointe au Sel by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, March 9th, 2022

Moscow, Russia*
MOSCOW (3) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, March 9th, 2022*_ 
*Berlin, Germany*_

Oberbaumbrücke by sven_ plusminus, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Thursday March 10th, 2022

Madrid Spain*
Medellin Blues by Tan Yilmaz, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Thursday, March 10th, 2022

Brașov, Romania*
Brasov - Romania by Cheryl Helm, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, March 10th, 2022* 
*Bilbao, Spain*

Museo Guggenheim Bilbao. by msfleon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, March 10th, 2022

San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco by GirarFly, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Friday March 11th, 2022

Superstition Mountains, Arizona USA*
Three Sisters formation  by Guy Schmickle, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Friday, March 11th, 2022

Linz, Austria*
#stopwar by Ars Electronica, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, March 16th, 2022* 
*New York City, New York*

NYC by Air by Willie Ng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, March 16th, 2022

Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Wednesday, March 16th, 2022 

Oslo, Norway*

Oslo Opera House in solidarity with Ukraine by Ingunn Eriksen, en Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Thursday March 17th, 2022

Jaipur India*
Jal Mahal in Jaipur,, India by FlorentMartin_, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Thursday, March 17th, 2022

Lisbon, Portugal*
ALA_4631 by Ana Alvim, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, March 17th, 2022* 
*Melbourne, Victoria, Australia*

74/365: A new beginning by Faisal Haroon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, March 17th, 2022

Shanghai, China*
Shanghai #12 - Pudong constrats [Explored] by Franck Michel, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Friday March 18th, 2022

Madrid Spain*
CALIMA EN MADRID by Juan Carlos Cortina, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Friday, March 18th, 2022

Rosario, Argentina*
Monumento Nacional a la Bandera by Javier Parigini, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, March 18th, 2022* 
*Coronado, California*

Hotel Del Coronado from Above by Lee Sie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, March 18th, 2022

Istanbul, Turkey*
Good Morning Istanbul by Peter Boolkah, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Saturday March 19th, 2021

Bath England*
Through the trees by Dunkable Bath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, March 19th, 2021

Madrid, Spain*
Madrid night... Gran Via by Jesús Sánchez-Bermejo Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Saturday, March 19th, 2022

Dallas, USA*
Dallas Stands with Ukraine by Robert Hensley, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, March 19th, 2021* 
*Fuheis, Balqa, Jordan*

View from the city of Fuheis - Jordan. by HANNA ASTEPHAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, March 20th, 2021

Moscow, Russia*
Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sunday, March 20th, 2022

Warsaw, Poland*
The Warsaw Palace on the Isle in Ukrainian colours by Sławomir Ostrowski (kistry), en Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Sunday March 20th, 2022

Rome Italy*
Pantheon at night by Naval S, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, March 20th, 2021* 
*Shanghai, China*

Shanghai China (Explored March 18, 2022) by Qicong Lin, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*March 21st, 2022

San Francisco CA. USA*
Golden Gate by Sonja Stone, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Monday, March 21st, 2022

Bardejov, Slovakia*
Bardejov by Bogdan J.S., en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, March 21st, 2022* 
*Dawlish, England*

Rough Edit.... by Stapleton Road, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, March 21st, 2022

Prague, Czech republic*
Prague by Peter Gabrik, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Tuesday March 22nd, 2022

San Francisco CA USA* 
Lights On! by Sushant Tripathi, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tuesday, March 22nd, 2022

Munich, Germany*
Solidarity by SeaLord 50+, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, March 22nd, 2022

Oslo, Norway*
IMG_1243 by Anders, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, March 22nd, 2022* 
*Villefranche-sur-Mer, France*

Voile de brume au couchant. Nissa la bella by Antoine ASARO, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Wednesday March 23rd, 2022

Toronto Ontario, Canada*
Sunset seekers by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Wednesday, March 23rd, 2022

Zürich, Switzerland*
Kundgebung auf dem Münsterhof ZÜRICH #StandWithUkraine #StandUp4Democrazy by geigerwe, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, March 23rd, 2022

New York City*
New York Cityscape by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, March 23rd, 2022* 
*Soufrière, Saint Lucia, Caribbean*

Memorable spots by Michael Baltas, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Thursday March 24th, 2022

London England*
Leadenhall Market by Michael Baltas, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Thursday, March 24th, 2022

São Paulo, Brazil*

Sunset In Sao Paulo by Leo.C.2010, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, March 24th, 2022* 
*Porto, Portugal*

Douro's night atmosphere by Luis Cagiao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, March 24th, 2022

Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra city views by Lutz Meyer, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Friday March 25th, 1972

Bourges, France*
Cathédrale Saint Etienne de Bourges "explore"8-3-22" by Angelo Brathot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, March 25th, 2022

Shanghai, China*
Curving by Bun Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Friday, March 25th, 2022

Lviv, Ukraine*
Historic center of Lvov city at night close up by Thùy Dương Phạm, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, March 25th, 2022*
*Southwark, London, England*

The City by Dave Greenwood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, March 26th, 2022

Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Edoardo Bordoni, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Saturday March 26th, 2022

Quebec City Quebec, Canada*
🇨🇦 Old Quebec | Quebec by Dave Wong, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Saturday, March 26th, 2022

Vilnius, Lithuania*
View from Gediminas tower, Vilnius by Jonas Sætre, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, March 26th, 2022* 
*Fortitude Valley, Queensland, Australia*

Golden sunset at the wharves (Explore 21/03/2022) by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, March 27th, 2022

Manila, Philippines*
Hit the road by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Sunday March 27th, 2022

Los Angeles California*
Foggy DTLA Morning by Joits, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sunday, March 27th, 2022

London, England*

The London eye rotates with the colours of Ukraine. by Jonathan Woodland, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, March 27th, 2022* 
*Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada*

False Creek as Seen from Burrard Bridge No. 01 by Michael Whyte, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Monday March 28th, 2022

Hong Kong China*

Avenue of the Stars Hong Kong by Thomas Walther, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, March 28th, 2022* 
*Taormina, Sicily, Italy*

Taormina by Craig Dorman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, March 28th, 2022

Dubai, U.A.E.*
Framing Dubai Skyline by Khaldoon Aldway, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Monday, March 28th, 2022

Brussels, Belgium*
Bright Cinquantenaire by Jacques de Selliers (back), en Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Tuesday March 29th, 2022

Valencia Spain*
Valencia by Hadi Hormozi, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tuesday, March 29th, 2022

Seoul, South Korea*
Seoul by mbphillips, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, March 29th, 2022* 
*Lübeck, Germany*

Sunrise in Lubeck by Michael Abid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, March 29th, 2022

Mexico city, Mexico*
Chapultepec + Reforma by Pablo Leautaud, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Wednesday March 30th,2022

Berlin Germany*
Berlin Spreebogen "in explore" by Pinky0173, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Wednesday, March 30th, 2022

Medellín, Colombia*
Medellín Antioquia Colombia by Tristan Quevilly, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, March 30th, 2022* 
*Singapore*

Dancing Reflections of Central Business District in Singapore River [In Explore 27 Mar 2022] by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, March 30th, 2022

Istanbul, Turkey*
On a smaller scale by Melissa Maples, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Thursday March 31st, 2022

Hong Kong China*
Hong Kong @ night by Thomas Walther, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, March 31st, 2022* 
*Mount Hood, Oregon*

Mt Hood from 20,000 feet by Kyle French, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Thursday, March 31st, 2022

Vienna, Austria*
Zollamtsbrücke U4 by Markus K., en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, March 31st, 2022

Chicago, U.S.A.*
Virgin Hotel Rooftop by Adam Oles, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Friday April 1st, 2022

Vatican City*
Rome, Vatican by Luc Mercelis, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Friday, April 1st, 2022

Kyiv, Ukraine*
Kiev Skyline | Kiev, Ukraine by Philipp Dase, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, April 1st, 2022* 
*Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam*

Saigon Sunrise 2022 by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, April 1st, 2022

Villefranche-sur-Mer, France*
Baie de Villefranche-sur-mer au petit matin by - Laurent ASARO -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, April 2nd, 2022

Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
The Museum of Tomorrow by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Saturday April 2nd, 2022

Paris France*
Place de la Bastille by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Saturday, April 2nd, 2022

Buenos Aires, Argentina*
La noche de las cúpulas by Roberto Iglesias, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, April 2nd, 2022* 
*Aarburg, Aargau, Switzerland*

Aarburg by Werner Kratz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, April 3rd, 2022

Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by Peter C, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Sunday April 3rd, 2022

Hong Kong China*
Infinity City #12 by Andy Yeung, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sunday, April 3rd, 2022

Luxembourg City, Luxembourg*
Luxembourg - La Place d'Armes aux couleurs de l'Ukraine by Robert GLOD, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, April 3rd, 2022* 
*Frankfurt, Germany*

Frankfurter Skyline by Michael Förderer, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Monday April 4th, 2022

Palmerston, Northern Territories, Australia*
Dogleg Dusk. by Jacci Ingham, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Monday, April 4th, 2022

Casablanca, Morocco*
La médina de Casablanca - Maroc by + M. Bouhsina, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, April 4th, 2022

Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by RUFF Etienne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, April 4th, 2022* 
*London, England*

Shard from the Sky Garden by London Photos, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Tuesday April 5th, 2022

Chicago Illinois USA*
O'Hare by Jim Nix, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Sunday April 10th, 2022

Brisbane Australia* 
Lights on at the Story Bridge by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, April 10th, 2022

Toronto, Canada*
Toronto sunset by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sunday, April 10th, 2022

Bergen, Norway*
Winter Wonderland in Bergen, Norway by Paulius Bruzdeilynas, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, April 10th, 2022* 
*Lofoten, Nordland, Norway*

Isole Lofoten by ANTONIO BUSSO, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Monday April 11th, 2022

Paris France*
Pont au Change - Paris by Dominique Lacaze, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Monday, April 11th, 2022

Tbilisi, Georgia*
Tbilisi by aliffc3, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, April 11th, 2022* 
*Casares, Málaga, Spain*

Casares / Explore, April 8, 2022 by agustín ruiz morilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, April 11th, 2022

Milano, Italy*
Milan Cathedral by FotoFling Scotland, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Tuesday April 12th, 2022

Cologne Germany*
De dom van Keulen by Patrick van Wolferen, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tuesday, April 12th, 2022

Ushuaia, Argentina*
Ushuaia at Blue Hour by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, April 12th, 2022* 
*Downtown Dubai, Dubai, United Arab Emirates*

The Future Belongs to the Dreamers by Richard Cawood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, April 12th, 2022

Prague, Czech republic*
Wenceslas Square at night by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*April 13th, 2022

Wijk bij Duurstede the Netherlands*
Wijk bij Duurstede by Mario Visser, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Wednesday, April 13th, 2022

Lima, Peru*
View of the Flowers by Jonathan Reid, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, April 13th, 2022*
*Taipei, Taiwan*

2022.4.10 日落夕彩 夕焼けま Sunset by Steven Weng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, April 13th, 2022

Madrid, Spain*
El tiempo que se va ....no vuelve by Adrit fotografías, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Thursday April 14th, 2022

Cataluna Spain*
HIGHWAY TO THE SKY . by TOYOGRACOR, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Thursday, April 14th, 2022

Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria - Egypt by Airton Morassi, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, April 14th, 2022* 
*Paris, France*

Untitled by pi3rreo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, April 14th, 2022

Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Friday, April 29th, 2022

Milan, Italy*
Skyline, Milan (Italy) by Andrea Guagni 1,3 Million, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, April 30th, 2022

Doha, Qatar*
CITY LIGHTS by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Saturday April 30th, 2022


Coimbra Portugal*
Coimbra Night by Tan Yilmaz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, April 30th, 2022* 
*Rome, Italy*

Spanish Steps in Rome by Michael Abid, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Saturday, April 30th, 2022

Tokyo, Japan*
Tokyo by B Lucava, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, May 1st, 2022

Milano, Italy*
milan-skyline.jpg by Exentriq App, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Sunday May 1st, 2022

Republic of Singapore* 
Futuristic City by Eddie Vanderloot, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, May 1st, 2022* 
*Chicago, Illinois*

Chicago, IL by Ben Conrad, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sunday, May 1st, 2022

Frankfurt, Germany*

Frankfurt by Antoni Figueras, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, May 2nd, 2022

Warsaw, Poland*
city lights by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, May 2nd, 2022*
*Silvertown, London, England*

Canary Wharf, London by Gilles Ferné, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Monday, May 2nd, 2022

Camboriú, Brazil*
Camboriu by Fernando Balducci, en Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Monday May 2nd, 2022

Malate, Manila Republic of the Philippines*
Midsummer Sunset by J. P. Leo Castillo, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Tuesday April 3rd, 2022

Mt Fugi Japan*
L'attraction de cet endroit est que vous pouvez profiter du paysage rural saisonnier en plus du mont Fuji et du Shinkansen. Du printemps (avril) au début de l'été, il y a beaucoup de lotus. / 風薫る５月、さわやかにいきたいですね by Shichifuku Jin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, April 3rd, 2022*
*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

Amsterdam in color by Touhidul Alam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, April 3rd, 2022

Madrid, Spain*
Hora punta V2 by Javier Martinez Moran, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tuesday, May 3rd, 2022

Kyiv, Ukraine*
Panorama of the Dnieper and the Left Bank from Volodymyrska Girka (St. Volodymyr's Hill). Kyiv. Ukraine. by Valery Pokotylo, en Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Tuesday May 4th, 2022

Valencia Spain*
NIght with Calatrava - Nocturna con Calatrava by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, May 4th, 2022*
*Dubai, United Arab Emirates*

The view from Burj Khalifa, Dubai 🇦🇪 by Marty Gowan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, May 4th, 2022

London, U.K.*
New Morning in the City by George Plakides, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Wednesday, May 4th, 2022

Tallinn, Estonia*
Tallinn: Raekoja plats by Jorge Franganillo, en Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Thursday April 5th, 2022

A Coruña, Galicia, Spain*

El puente del Pedrido by Luis Cagiao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, April 5th, 2022

Berlin, Germany*
Stormy Weather in Berlin by Bruce Girault, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, April 5th, 2022* 
*Fanad, County Donegal, Ireland*

The Fanad Head Lighthouse. by Eddy White, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Thursday, May 5th, 2022

Mexico City, Mexico*
Mexico City Reforma Street by Nan Palmero, en Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Friday May 6th, 2022

Vienna Austria*
Stephansdom by daduda Wien, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, May 6th, 2022*
*Driel, Gelderland, Netherlands*

Stuwcomplex Nederrijn by nldazuu.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, May 6th, 2022

Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Raxa R, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Friday, May 6th, 2022

Jakarta, Indonesia*
into The Night at ITC Ambassador by Jose Hamra, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, May 7th, 2022

Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Saturday May 7th, 2022

Republic of Singapore*
Singapore skyline by Sparkassenkunde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, May 7th, 2022* 
*Leipzig, Saxony, Germany*

Leipzig...areal....good morning city... by udo soehngen, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Saturday, May 7th, 2022

Miami, USA*
Brickell Sunrise by Kevin O'Toole, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, May 8th, 2022

Reykjavik, Iceland*
Midnight sun in Reykjavík by Pétur Jónsson, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Sunday May 8th, 2022

New York City*
Untitled by Marcos Rivera, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, May 8th, 2022* 
*Menton, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France*

Menton by Laurent, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sunday, May 8th, 2022

Bogotá, Colombia*
Panorámica de Bogotá Nocturna by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Monday May 9th,2022

Kyoto Japan*
Kyoto tower lights and streaks by BK Pham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, May 9th, 2022

Madrid, Spain*
Madrid, Spain by John Paul, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, May 9th, 2022* 
*Cusco, Peru*

Cusco by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sunday, May 15th, 2022

Oslo, Norway*
Barcode district, Oslo, Norway. by Mats Anda, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, May 15th, 2022* 
*Annecy, France*

Vieille Ville, Annecy, France by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Monday, May 16th, 2022

Kyiv, Ukraine*
Киев-август by Oleksandr Podolian, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, May 16th, 2022

Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by RUFF Etienne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, May 16th, 2022* 
*Bratislava, Slovakia*

Bratislava by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, May 16th, 2022

Prague, Czech republic*
Charles Bridge (Karluv Most) and Vltava river at night, Prague (Praha) by Anastasija M, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tuesday, May 17th, 2022

Buenos Aires, Argentina*
The Obelisk of Buenos Aires, Argentina by Higor de Padua Vieira Neto, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, May 17th, 2022

Assumption (Gozo), Malta*
Cathedral of the Assumption, Cittadella, Gozo, Malta by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, May 17th, 2022* 
*Machu Picchu, Peru*

Machu Picchu I ... by Patrick Gerber, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Wednesday, May 18th, 2022

Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne's Skyline form Albert Park by Ricardo Goncalves, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, May 19th, 2022*
*Haarlem, Netherlands*

Spaarne Haarlem by John Post, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, May 19th, 2022

Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSC_8959 by Fredrico Baritta, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Thursday, May 19th, 2022

Busan, South Korea*
Busan Harbor Bridge by Jason Teale, en Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Friday May 20th,2022

Madrid Spain*
Take a Look Around by Andrés Domínguez Rituerto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, May 20th,2022*
*Marina Bay, Singapore*

Nightfall by Eddie Vanderloot, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Friday, May 20th, 2022

Copenhagen, Denmark*
Amalienborg Plaza by Stephen Curtin, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, May 20th, 2022

New York City*
The Day the Music Died by Kathy Macpherson Baca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, May 21st, 2022

Venice, Italy*
Sunset over Venice by llondru, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*May 21st, 2022

Kaohsiung Taiwan*
2022/5/14/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, May 21st, 2022* 
*Setenil de las Bodegas, Spain*

Setenil de las Bodegas by Sanshiro KUBOTA, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Saturday, May 21st, 2022

Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm Ice by Graeme Noble, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, May 22nd, 2022

Milano, Italy*
2019 Milano Evening by J H, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*May 22nd, 2022

Munich Germany*
Munich: antiquarium in the residence by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, May 22nd, 2022* 
*Toronto, Canada*

Toronto CN Tower by Sebastian Zdyb, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sunday, May 22nd, 2022

Hong Kong, China*
Infinite City by Peter Stewart, en Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*May 23rd, 2022

London England*
Tower Bridge (low angle) In Explore! ⭐ May 22nd 2022. by JohnJo Silverback, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, May 23rd, 2022 *
*Caltabellotta, Sicily, Italy*

Il borgo dei borghi by Accursio Castrogiovanni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, May 23rd, 2022 

Madrid, Spain*
Calle Alcalá [explored 19.12.2019] by Ricardo Arcos, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Monday, May 23rd, 2022

Havana, Cuba*
Havana street scene by Piero Damiani, en Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*April 24th, 2022

Dresden Germany*
Frauenkirche in Dresden (Blue Hour) by Rainer Albrecht, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tuesday, May 24th, 2022

Chicago, USA*
Chicago, IL by Ben Conrad, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, May 24th, 2022

Madrid, Spain*
Friday evening in 25 seconds, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, May 24th, 2022*_ 
*Zermatt, Switzerland*_

Zermatt by Mountain Mann, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*May 25th, 2022

Santorini Greece*
Oia Sunset by Mariano Mantel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, May 24th, 2022

Bangkok, Thailand*
Bhumibol bridge, Bangkok by Florian Christian, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, May 25th, 2022
Vancouver, Canada*

Vancouver by Karen Chappell, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Wednesday, May 25th, 2022

Hamburg, Germany*
Blue Hamburg by Michael Abid, en Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*May 26th, 2022

Roanoke Virginia USA*
May 19th Storm Double Strikes [Explore] by Terry Aldhizer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, May 26th, 2022*
*Porto, Portugal*

Pont Dom Luis I Porto Portugal. by Antoine ASARO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, May 26th, 2022

Mexico city, Mexico*
Orange the World 2021 - Mexico by UN Women, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Thursday, May 26th, 2022

La Paz, Bolivia*
La Paz by Jean Carlo Salinas Menegat, en Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Friday May 27th, 2022

Raesfeld Germany*
Raesfeld by G. B., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, May 27th, 2022*
*Albaicín, Granada, Andalusia, Spain*

ALBAICÍN - Granada (Explore) by Javier Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, May 27th, 2022

Prague, Czech republic*
Prague by Peter Gabrik, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Friday, May 27th, 2022

Algiers, Algeria*
Algiers Blue Hour by Habib Boucetta, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, May 28th, 2022

Doha, Qatar*
National Day Parade 2018-1 by Jane Pack, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Saturday May 28th, 2022

New York City*
Top of the Rock - NY by Patricia ("Pato"), on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Saturday, May 28th, 2022

Zagreb, Croatia*
Ćirilometodska ul., Zagreb, Croatia by Andrey Sulitskiy, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, May 29th, 2022

Miami, U.S.A.*
Miami by Thierry Wink, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Sunday May 29th, 2022

Athens Greece*
Church of St. Catherine Egaleo, Athens by Alvast Dimitris, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, May 29th, 2022* 
*Toledo, Spain*

Tolède et le Tage by Xtian (See My Albums), on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sunday, May 29th, 2022

Helsinki, Finland*
#helsinki #finland #nordiccountries #europe #tram #nightlights #nightphotography #rainyday #holidays by Karthi Subra, en Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Monday May 30th, 2022

Barcelona Spain*
The phenomonal Sagrada Familia during a very dramatic sunrise - Barcelona, Christine Phillips by Christine Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

_*Monday, May 30th, 2022* _
*London, England*

London, The Modern City of History. by Ethan Somorin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, May 30th, 2022

Prague, Czech republic*
Prague by Adrian Kilchherr, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Tuesday May 31st, 2022

Lille France
Opera by night by Benoit Pallis, on Flickr*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, May 31st, 2022* 
*Lille, France*

France - Lille - Place du Théatre at night by Gaetan Bois, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, May 31st, 2022

Beirut, Lebanon*
Beirut by George Kurzik, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tuesday, May 31st, 2022

Caracas, Venezuela*
Luna sobre Caracas by Sergio J. Padrón A, en Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Wednesday June 1st,2022

London England*
Blue hour and Big Ben by Modes Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Wednesday June 29th, 2022

Chongqing China*
Chongqing by night by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, June 29th, 2022* 
*Warsaw, Poland*

Centre of Warsaw by Robert Lx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, June 29th, 2022

Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by daniel7711, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Wednesday, June 29th, 2022

Kyiv, Ukraine*
Kyiv at night: Saint Sophia Cathedral vs Light Tracers by Oleh Kh, en Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Thursday June 30th, 2022

Hong Kong China*
The Peak - Officially Victoria Peak, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, June 30th, 2022* 
*Belogradchik Rocks, Bulgaria*

Felsenburg Belogradschik by Maik Kregel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, June 30th, 2022

San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco by Sean Finnegan, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Thursday, June 30th, 2022

Riga, Latvia*
Old and new in Riga by Naval S, en Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Friday July 1st, 2022

Mendoza Argentina*
Cristo Redentor. Mendoza by maria luisa novela, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, July 1st, 2022* 
*Municipality of Bled, Slovenia*

Lake Bled by Night (Explored) by  , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, July 1st, 2022

Dubai, U.A.E.*
The view from Burj Khalifa, Dubai 🇦🇪 by Marty Gowan, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Friday, July 1st, 2022

Potosí, Bolivia*

Cerro Rico by Nando Pizzini, en Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Friday, July 1st, 2022*
toblerone moutain, switzerland
Toblerone Mountain by Achim Thomae Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, July 2nd, 2022

Sydney, Australia*
0S1A0026-Pano by Steve Daggar, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Saturday July 2nd, 2022

New York City*
New York City Winter Sunset by Anthony Quintano, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Saturday, July 2nd, 2022

Istanbul, Turkey*
Night İstanbul by HN Photography, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, July 2nd, 2022* 
*Kraków, Poland*

Zakrzowek, Cracow, Poland by Tomasz Karwowski, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Harbour Bridge by Craig Daffin, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Sunday July 3rd,2022

Washington D.C.*
Washington DC by Insite Image, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, July 3rd, 2022

Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Skyline by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sunday, July 3rd, 2022

Rome, Italy*
DESDE PUENTE VITTORIO EMANUELE II by Javier Pi, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, July 3rd, 2022* 
*Oslo, Norway*

norway - oslo by retlaw snellac, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney*
Winter sunrise-Sydney harbour-Australia by Ricky windsor, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*July 4th,2022

Taipei Taiwan*

虎山峰 by aelx911, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, July 4th, 2022*
*Matera, Basilicata, Italy*

Matera _001 by Rolando CRINITI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, July 4th, 2022

Madrid, Spain*
Calle Alcalá [explored 19.12.2019] by Ricardo Arcos, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Monday, July 4th, 2022

Berlin, Germany*
Bebelplatz: Staatsoper Unter den Linden & St.-Hedwigs-Kathedrale by hapePHOTOGRAPHIX, en Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Tuesday July 5th, 2022

Bangkok Thailand*
Wat Arun by Paul Ang, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, July 5th, 2022* 
*Austin, Texas*

Downtown Austin by Grexsys, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, July 5th, 2022

Yerevan, Armenia*
20160902-_D8H9029 by Ilja van de Pavert, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tuesday, July 5th, 2022

Sofia, Bulgaria*
Sofia Largo by Naval S, en Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Wednesday July 6th,2022

Sevilla Espana*
2022 Rooftop Plaza de Espana by J H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, July 6th, 2022

Shanghai, China*
Di by Dinesh Lahiru, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, July 6th, 2022* 
*San Francisco, California*

Sea of fog by kedar datta, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*July 7th,2022

San Francisco CA*
Downtown San Francisco at Night by Brian's Spare Time, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, July 7th, 2022

San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Golden Gate Bridge Sunset by Anish Patel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, July 7th, 2022*
*Lower Queen Anne, Seattle, Washington*

Seattle Summer Solstice Sunset (Explore June 22, 2022) by Amiya Gupta, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Friday July 8th, 2022

Berlin Germany*
Night View on Berlin by Werner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, July 8th, 2022

Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw, view from Wybrzeże Helskie by Łukasz Soszyński, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, July 8th, 2022* 
*Charing Cross, London, England*

St Paul’s Shines over a Busy Thames … by Marc Barrot, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Friday July 22nd, 2022

Bilbao Spain*
Bilbao y la Superluna del Ciervo. by Juan Ignacio Llana Ugalde, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*New Zealand*
Golden Light by Jos Buurmans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, July 22nd, 2022* 
*Matera, Basilicata, Italy*

Matera by Travel by WestEndFoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, July 22nd, 2022

Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
DTLA from the Department of Water and Power by Eric Zumstein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, July 23rd, 2022

Sydney, Australia*
Sydney by Jerem Gte, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Saturday July 23rd, 2022

New York City*
Sunset over Manhattan by Jerem Gte, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, July 23rd, 2022* 
*Principality of Monaco*

20220628 by Janis BROSSARD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, July 24th, 2022

Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reikiavik by marco otaola, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Sunday July 24th, 2022

Pittsburgh PA, USA*
Pittsburgh, Pa. by Jim Archer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, July 24th, 2022* 
*Monschau, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

Monschau by Dirk Kopmann, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Monday July 25th,2022

Torino Italy*
Torino by Aurelio Desogus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, July 25th,2022*_ 
*Toronto, Canada*_

Looking at the buildings located at Yonge St. and Eglinton Ave. last night as the storm rolled through. by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, July 25th,2022

Prague, Czech republic*
Prague, Czech Republic by ER Bauer, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Tuesday July 26th, 2022

New York City*
The Strike and City by kirit prajapati, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, July 26th, 2022* 
*Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina*

View on Sarajevo from Bijela tabija by Nermin Sarajlic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, July 26th, 2022

Yerevan, Armenia*
Yerevan at midnight...... by Lea_from_Armenia, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Wednesday July 27th, 2022

Shanghai China*
Golden Glow - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, July 27th, 2022* 
*Siegen, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

Siegen,City between the hills by Frank Friedrich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, July 27th, 2022

Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Skyline Cityscape During Sunset by Asifgraphy.com, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Thursday July 28th, 2022

Madrid Spain*
LUNA LLENA DE MAYO SOBRE LA CATEDRAL DE LA ALMUDENA DE MADRID by Juan Carlos Cortina, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, July 28th, 2022* 
*Heidelberg, Baden-Württemberg, Germany*

...so hoch da oben ! in Explore 07/ 2022 by Helmut Gründler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, July 28th, 2022

Saint Petersburg, Russia*
View over Saint Petersburg from Saint Isaac's Cathedral by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Friday July 29th, 2022

New York City*
The Manhattan Municipal by kirit prajapati, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

My mistake..mods please delete. Thank you.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, July 29th, 2022

Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by MaHa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, July 29th, 2022* 
*Fanad, County Donegal, Ireland*

Fanad Head Lighthouse by W.G. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, July 30th, 2022

Brussels, Belgium*
Grand-roue place Poelaert sunset HDR by Nicolas Pirson, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Saturday July 30th, 2022

Hamburg Germany*
Wasserschloss by Thomas Kloock, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, July 30th, 2022* 
*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

Amsterdam IJburg on Explore! by Matthijs Borghgraef, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, July 31st, 2022

Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro... by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Sunday July 31st, 2022

Brandenburg Germany*
Baroque by rooibusch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, July 31st, 2022* 
*Seudre, Nouvelle-Aquitaine, France*

Water fields by Jean-Luc Peluchon, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Monday August 1st, 2022

Bari Italy*
Life isn't about waiting for the storm to pass...It's about learning to dance in the rain(Explore July 31☆) by #Luisella#, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, August 1st, 2022

Madrid, Spain*
Luna del Ciervo sobre La Almudena (Explored) by DAVID MELCHOR DIAZ, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, August 1st, 2022* 
*Kinderdijk, Molenlanden, Netherlands*

Kinderdijk (Netherlands) by JMBL, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Uluru, Australia*
Uluru Sunrise by Jay Daley, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Tuesday August 2nd, 2022

Taipei Taiwan*
Fireworks，Dadaocheng，Taipei，2022~大稻埕煙火 by Estrella Chuang 心星, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, August 2nd, 2022* 
*Toronto, Ontario, Canada*

Toronto, downtown, July 2022 by fstops64, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, August 2nd, 2022

Prague, Czech republic*
Prague, Czech Republic by ER Bauer, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*New Zealand*
Untitled by Brett Wood, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Wednesday August 3rd, 2022

New York City*
Downtown from hotel W by kirit prajapati, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, August 3rd, 2022* 
*Niagara Falls, Ontario, Canada*

Hello from Niagara Falls... by Joe Geronimo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, August 3rd, 2022

Bangkok, Thailand*
_NAN7957 by R-Nan, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Thursday August 4th, 2022

London United Kingdom*
Il tempo vola / Time flies (Explore!!!)(Westminster, London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, August 4th, 2022* 
*Cannobio, Piedmont, Italy*

Aerial view over Cannobio from Sant''Agata by Daniele Rossi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, August 4th, 2022

San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco, CA, USA by soraya pineda, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Friday August 5th, 2022

Chicago Illinois, USA*
The mighty ones... by boriskhol, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, August 5th, 2022*
*Petra, Jordan*

The Monastery Monument at Petra - Jordan. by HANNA ASTEPHAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, August 5th, 2022

Jakarta, Indonesia*
into The Night at ITC Ambassador by Jose Hamra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, August 6th, 2022

La Messana, Andorra*
Andorra living. La Massana, Vall nord, Andorra by Lutz Meyer, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Saturday August 6th, 2022

New York City*
9/11 Memorial WTC by kirit prajapati, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, August 6th, 2022* 
*Lauenburg, Germany*

From the early bird by Gerolf Kunde, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Sunday August 7th,2022

New York City*
Happy Birthday America by kirit prajapati, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, August 7th, 2022

Manila, Philippines*
Another storm has passed by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Twilight Over the Story Bridge by Colin Grainger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, August 7th, 2022* 
*Ultimo, New South Wales, Australia*

The Harbours by Shyama Prasad Bhattacharyya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, August 8th, 2022

Madrid, Spain*
Un gigante entre 4 princesas by Diego Chlo, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Monday August 8th, 2022

Dresden Germany*

Dresden sunset...  by Jörg Nitzschner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, August 8th, 2022*
*Palaiokastro, Heraklion, Crete, Greece*

A beach under the bridge -"Explored" by Ioannis Koutroubakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, August 9th, 2022

Oslo, Norway*
Oslo Opera House by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Tuesday August 9th, 2022

Sydney Australia* 
Golden Fog by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, August 9th, 2022* 
*Ürzig, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*

Ürzig,... by Wim van Bezouw, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*New Zealand*

Lake Pukaki and Mt Cook. by Bernard Spragg. NZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, August 10th, 2022

Bangkok, Thailand*
Mahanakhon, Bangkok by Florian Christian, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Wednesday August 10th, 2022

Genova Italia*

Genova by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, August 10th, 2022* 
*Prague, Czech Republic*

✅ 14013 - Prague, Praha, Praga by Joanot Bellver ⭐, on Flickr


----------



## Peter1980 (May 14, 2019)

*Sydney*









Harbour Bridge to North by rajbhoy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, August 11th, 2022

Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
los angeles, california, downtown, dtla, city, traffic by Dan Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Thursday August 11th, 2022

Bangkok Thailand*
Wat Arun, the temple of dawn, at dusk. Bangkok by Florian Christian, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, August 11th, 2022* 
*Leiden, South Holland, Netherlands*

Leiden | Países Bajos | 2022 by Juan Blanco Photography, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Friday August 12th, 2022

Philadelphia Pennsylvania USA*
DSC09202 by Ray Skwire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, August 12th, 2022

Shanghai, China*
Close up Shanghai by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne in the pink by John Mitchell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, August 12th, 2022* 
*Aachen, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

Birdseyeview in Aachen (02) by Lцdо\/іс M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, August 13th, 2022

Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio lead 2-xlarge by Ricardo Nascimento, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Saturday August 13th, 2022

Los Angeles California USA*
Full Sturgeon Moonset Over Downtown Los Angeles by Christine Ho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, August 13th, 2022* 
*Matera, Basilicata, Italy*

Matera city, Italy by Travel Center UK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, August 14th, 2022

Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Skyline by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Sunday August 14th, 2022

Liverpool England*

The Chinese Arch, Liverpool by Mr Joel's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, August 21st, 2022

Toronto, Canada*
North York: Night-Day by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Sunday August 21st, 2022

City of Gold Coast Australia*

Sunrise at Surfers Paradise by Diane Agar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, August 21st, 2022* 
*Landeck, Tyrol, Austria*

Schloss Landeck by Ronald Seidlböck, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

* Monday August 22nd, 2022

City of Gold Coast Australia*

First light - Gold Coast strip (Explore 21/8/2022) by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, August 22nd, 2022* 
*Casares, Málaga, Spain*

Casares Espagna by Dirk Hessels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, August 22nd, 2022

Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Raxa R, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Tuesday August 23rd, 2022

Republic of Singapore*
Night Sparklers by Zach Chang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, August 23rd, 2022

Oslo, Norway*
Urban View by Bjørn Breimo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, August 23rd, 2022* 
*Sintra, Portugal*

Falaise au Portugal by Linda Carpentier, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Wednesday August 24th, 2022

Novi Sad Serbia*
Petrovaradinska tvrdjava by Aleksandar Milutinović, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

bd popeye said:


> *Sunday August 21st, 2022
> 
> Brisbane Australia*
> 
> Sunrise at Surfers Paradise by Diane Agar, on Flickr





bd popeye said:


> * Monday August 22nd, 2022
> 
> Brisbane Australia*
> 
> First light - Gold Coast strip (Explore 21/8/2022) by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


This is the City of Gold Coast, not Brisbane.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, August 24th, 2022

Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok, city of lights by Sabina Mišmaš, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Space Lover said:


> This is the City of Gold Coast, not Brisbane.


Thank you for that correction. I've corrected my captions.


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, August 24th, 2022* 
*Delft, South Holland, Netherlands*

Delft by Yulia van der Waa, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Thursday August 24th, 2022

Los Angeles*

Los Angeles, CA by alexdonaldson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, August 25th, 2022

São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo is the city that never sleeps by Henrique Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, August 25th, 2022* 
*Liberty Island, Upper New York Bay*

The islands of the upper bay by Alan Greenberg, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Friday August 26th, 2022

Taipei*

Sunset , Taipei ~台北劍潭山夕陽 by Estrella Chuang 心星, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, August 26th, 2022

Chicago, U.S.A.*
53rd Floor: Fall of 2018 by J. David Buerk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, August 26th, 2022* 
*Toronto, Ontario, Canada*

Toronto Twilight by Larry Herscovitch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, September 2nd, 2022* 
*Hahnenkamm, Kitzbühel, Tyrol, Austria*

Enjoying the panorama on top of the Hahnenkamm by Travelling Slonik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, September 3rd, 2022

Madrid, Spain*
Gran Via. by Dino Pozo, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Saturday September 3rd,2022

Hong Kong China*

The Aqua Luna Fishing Junk, Harbour Tours, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*South Australia*
Between the cloud fronts- Horseshoe Bay by Mark Miller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, September 3rd, 2022* 
*Stockholm, Sweden *

Stockholm: Gilded Crown on Skeppsholmsbron by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, September 4th, 2022

Montréal, Canada*
Super Moon over Montreal by Sam Gillman, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Sunday September 4th, 2022

London England*
ZHA by Roberto Michaelis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, September 4th, 2022* 
*Brussels, Belgium*

Grand Place flower carpet by Cyril Gosselin, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Monday September 5th, 2022

Paris France*
Paris by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, September 5th, 2022

Mexico city, Mexico*
Paseo de la Reforma by Tim Chong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, September 5th, 2022* 
*Benimaclet, Valencia, Spain*

Valencia by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Tuesday September 6th, 2022

Gargano Italy*
Vieste, la perla del Gargano by adi vastano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, September 6th, 2022*
*Málaga, Andalusia, Spain*

Málaga - Andalucía (España) by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, September 6th, 2022

Oslo, Norway*
Oslo Opera House by Alan Troidl, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Wednesday September 7th, 2022

Republic of Singapore*
National Day Celebrations 2022 by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, September 7th, 2022* 
*Stockholm, Sweden*

Sommaren i city. by Magnus Bengtsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, September 7th, 2022

Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok Cityscape by piyaphon phemtaweepon, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Thursday September 8th,2022

Shanghai China*
Lujiazui skyline - DJI Mini SE by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, September 8th, 2022

London, U.K.*
London city at Night by Anastasija M, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, September 8th, 2022* 
*Winterthur, Zürich, Switzerland*

2022-09-04 - Winterthur Steinberggasse by Pascal Spörri, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, September 20th, 2022* 
*Lisbon, Portugal*

The colorful city of Lisbon Portugal by Karen Gentry, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Wednesday September 21st, 2022

Sydney Australia *

Heart of the City - Sydney by altamons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, September 21st, 2022

Madrid, Spain*
Calle Alcalá [explored 19.12.2019] by Ricardo Arcos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, September 21st, 2022* 
*Almería, Andalusia, Spain*

Amanece en la Almedina by Blas Fuentes, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Thursday September 22nd, 2022

Amsterdam The Netherlands*
Colorful Amsterdam by Radek Kucharski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, September 22nd, 2022

San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Downtown San Francisco, Embarcadero by Rod Heywood, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, September 22nd, 2022*
*Riyadh city, Saudi Arabia*

Riyadh Sunet 16-9-2022 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Lined by Diego Alvarez, en Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Friday September 23rd, 2022

Toronto Ontario, Canada*
Toronto Sunset by Scott N, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, September 23rd, 2022* 
*Rocca di Papa, Lazio, Italy*

Rocca di Papa -(Explorer 22Sept 2022) by Lucia Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, September 23rd, 2022

Bucharest, Romania*
Old Bucharest by Romulus Anghel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, September 24th, 2022

Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Vistes d'Andorra la Vella i Escaldes by Roger Vivé, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Saturday September 24th, 2022

Paris France*
Battelli notturni / Night boats (Paris, Île-de-France, France) by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, September 24th, 2022* 
*Mojácar, Andalusia, Spain*

Mojacar Pueblo, Spain, Espania (In Explore 21 Sept 2022) 43 by Trevor Reoch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, September 25th, 2022

Paris, France*
View of Central Paris by Ethan Rice, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Sunday September 25th, 2022

New York City*
Downtown by www.natavian.com, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, September 25th, 2022* 
*Columbus, Ohio, United States*

lovely night for a game by Craig Brown, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Monday September 26th, 2022

Little Rock Arkansas USA*
Arkansas State Capitol. Little Rock. 2022. by Brad Sims, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, September 26th, 2022

Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Central Business District, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, September 26th, 2022* 
*Catania, Sicily, Italy*

Catania I Sicily by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Saturday October 22nd, 2022

Berlin Germany*

Berlin Skyline [explored 2022/10/22] by Cyril Gosselin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, October 22nd, 2022* 
*Salzburg, Austria*

Salzburg in autumn - explored! Thanks! by Eric Chumachenco - Thanks for over 15 million views!!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, October 23rd, 2022

Miami, U.S.A.*
Freedom Tower at Night - Miami FL by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*New Haven Connecticut USA*

Passing By by tquist24, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, October 23rd, 2022* 
*Tauranga, Bay of Plenty, New Zealand*

Tauranga, Bay of Plenty, New Zealand by Martin Moucha, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Monday October 24th, 2022

Whitby Abbey UK*
Abbey Sunset (in Explore) by Dave Cappleman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, October 24th, 2022* 
*Portreath, Cornwall, England, UK*

Portreath by night by Ian Garfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, October 24th, 2022

Warsaw, Poland*
PLTI082017_120R_FLK by Valentin Andres, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Tuesday October 25th, 2022

Banff National Park, Alberta, Canada*
Mt Rundle from Tunnel Mountain by Nicola Williamson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, October 25th, 2022

Oslo, Norway*
Haakon5gate & Nordenga Bridge by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Wednesday October 26th, 2022

Cologne Germany*
Traditionnelle photo de Cologne. by Vickie Lacharité, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, October 26th, 2022

Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm City by Benny Skoglund, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Thursday October 27th, 2022

Paris France*
Traffico / Traffic (Paris, Île-de-France, France) by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, October 27th, 2022*
*Little Rock, Arkansas*

Lightning over Little Rock. 2022. by Brad Sims, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, October 27th, 2022

Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw in the night by Wojciech Marko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, October 28th, 2022

Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Friday October 28th, 2022

New York City*
New York! New York! by Manny Batinga, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, October 28th, 2022* 
*Burg, Bernkastel-Wittlich, Germany*

Burg, Mosel (06) by Lцdо\/іс M, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Friday, October 28th, 2022*
Ennedi plateau, Chad, Africa
Ennedi plateau by josephescu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

double post


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Friday November 4th, 2022

Madrid Spain*
TELEFONICA GALACTICA by Juan Carlos Cortina, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, November 4th, 2022* 
*Hallstatt, Upper Austria, Austria*

Morning in Hallstatt by Michael Abid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, November 4th, 2022

New York City*
New York! New York! by Manny Batinga, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Friday November 5th, 2022

Kennedy Space Center, Florida*
Artemis I Rollout 11.04.2022 (NHQ202211040012) by NASA HQ PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, November 5th, 2022

Beirut, Lebanon*
Park Beirut by Fadi Chahine, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, November 5th, 2022* 
*Albi, Occitania, France*

Sunrise on Albi cathedral - Lever du jour sur la cathédrale Sainte Cécile d'Albi by justin holding, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Saturday, November 5th, 2022*
isle of skye, scotland
Trotternish Ridge by Julien Delaval, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Sunday November 6th, 2022

Fujiyoshida Japan*
Chureito Autumn by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, November 6th, 2022

Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Skyline #001 by James Faulkner, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Monday November 7th, 2022

New York City*

NYC Skyline by 10 Million Views www.HarielXavierPhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, November 7th, 2022

New York City*
Downtown from hotel W by kirit prajapati, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, November 7th, 2022* 
*Madrid, Spain*

CTBA Madrid by Sergio Pérez Algaba, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Tuesday November 8th, 2022

Mexico City Mexico*
Catedral by Thomas_H_foto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, November 8th, 2022* 
*Lisbon, Portugal*

Elevador de Santa Justa by Jorge Carvalhinho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, November 8th, 2022

Singapore skyline, Singapore*
DoWnToWn SuNsEt @ Marina Bay Singapore by Gin Tay, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Wednesday November 9th, 2022

Monte Carlo, Principality of Monaco*

Monte Carlo From The Hill by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr
Monte Carlo


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, November 9th, 2022

New York City*
Sunset colors (downtown sky) - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Wednesday, November 9th, 2022*
refugio pian the fontana, italy
Day 1: At Rifugio Pian de Fontana by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Thursday November 10th, 2022

Buenos Aires Argentina*
BA night by Miguel Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, November 10th, 2022* 
*Salzkammergut, Austria*

Hallstatt-Pano by Robert Pechmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, November 10th, 2022

Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Urban Nightscape by J. Les Gainous, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Friday November 11th, 2022

San Francisco California USA*
Entering Downtown by Bill Morson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, November 11th, 2022* 
*Cologne, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

Mond über Köln by Ralle Rabel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, November 11th, 2022

Machu Picchu, Peru*
°Machu Picchu by J. Legov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

_*Saturday, November 12th, 2022*_
*Innsbruck, Tyrol, Austria*

Virgin Mary can reach the clouds (explored) by Achilleas Keramitzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, November 12th, 2022

Madrid, Spain*
Instituto Cervantes by Jin Gong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, November 13th, 2021

Montréal, Canada*
Montreal city scape by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, November 13th, 2022*
*Sydney, New South Wales, Australia*

11th of the 11th by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, November 14th, 2022*
*Makkasan, Bangkok, Thailand*

Roller Coaster by Stan Smucker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, November 14th, 2021

Singapore skyline, Singapore*
CITY TURNS BLUE @ DownTown CityScape, Singapore by Gin Tay, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, November 15th, 2022*
*London, England, UK*

London by Brian Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, November 15th, 2022

Athens, Greece*
flying downtown by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

_*Wednesday, November 16th, 2022*_
*Tokyo, Japan*

Shibuya at Night by sumi!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, November 16th, 2022

Lima, Peru*
View of the Flowers by Jonathan Reid, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, November 17th, 2022*
*Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia*

The bird's-eye view (Explore 13/11/2022) by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

_*Friday, November 18th, 2022*_
*Reine, Nordland, Norway*

Untitled by Antonio Canoci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, November 18th, 2022

Auckland, New Zealand*
_DSC0762-Edit-2-Edit-Edit-Edit by gaabNZ, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Saturday November 19th, 2022

Shanghai China*

A Big Turning Wheel @Shanghai, PRC by Keith Lau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, November 19th, 2022

Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm sunset by alistair harris, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, November 19th, 2022* 
*Kraków, Poland*

Roofs... by Anna Słupianek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, November 26th, 2022* 
*Seattle, Washington, United States*

Seattle Dusk 50mm by Mike Reid, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Sunday November 27th, 2022

Sevilla Spain*
Sevilla by Michael Pabst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, November 27th, 2022

Manila, Philippines*
TO THE MOON AND BACK by jopetsy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, November 27th, 2022* 
*Chania, Crete, Greece*

The old Venetian harbour in Chania Crete by Nektarios Karefyllakis, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Monday November 28th, 2022

Hong Kong*

Hong Kong Night by scarletizm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, November 28th, 2022* 
*Kangaroo Point, Brisbane, Queensland, Australia*

Brisbane City Sunset by Nick Gorst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, November 28th, 2022

Moscow, Russia*
45 (2) by Maksim Chernishev, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Tuesday November 29th, 2022

Malaga Spain*
Sunset skyline of Malaga by Michael Abid, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, November 29th, 2022*
*Seiser Alm, Trentino-Südtirol, Italy*

Alpe di Siusi by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Tuesday, November 29th, 2022*
Chapada dos Veadeiros national park, goias state, brazil
Stunning View by Victor Lima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, November 29th, 2022

Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by Shane Bonnell, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Wednesday November 30th 2022

Shanghai China*
Shanghai Skyline by Toni Schmidt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, November 30th 2022

Madrid, Spain*
Instituto Cervantes by Jin Gong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, November 30th 2022* 
*London, England, United Kingdom*

City Of London | Skyline [Explored] by James Beard, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Thursday December 1st, 2022

Amsterdam capital of the Netherlands*

15691 by Nik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, December 1st, 2022* 
*Washington Square West, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania*

Center City Philadelphia by Brian Kushner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, December 1st, 2022

San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco by GirarFly, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Friday December 2nd,2022

Los Angeles California USA*
Skyline LA by Alvin Tenpo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, December 2nd,2022

Paris, France*
Eiffel Tower from Above at Night by BOC Photos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, December 2nd,2022* 
*Hamburg, Germany*

Hamburg bei Nacht by Andrea.Cofi, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Saturday December 3rd, 2022

New York City*
Manhattan Skyline (In Explore) by Edwin Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, December 3rd, 2022* 
*Hamburg, Germany*

Hamburg Christmas Market by Mathew Browne, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, December 3rd, 2022

Doha, Qatar*
West Bay by ilirjan rrumbullaku, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Sunday December 4th,2022

Kaohsiung Taiwan
2022/12/3/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, December 4th,2022* 
*Valletta, Malta*

Valetta by Ralf Hüsges, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, December 4th, 2022

Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro... by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Monday December 5th, 2022

Saginaw Michigan, USA*
_DSC7230 Saginaw Water Works by Charles Bonham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, December 5th, 2022

New York City*
Happy Birthday America by kirit prajapati, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, December 5th, 2022* 
*Salzburg, Austria*

Salzburg by Karin, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Monday, December 5th, 2022
Singapore

View across Marina Bay, Singapore by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr*


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Tuesday December 6th, 2022

Shanghai China*

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, December 6th, 2022

Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Intense by Nick Burwell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, December 6th, 2022* 
*Budapest, Hungary*

Budapest by stampedli, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Wednesday December 7th, 2022

Pearl Harbor, Oahu, Hawaii*

Pearl Harbor - USS Arizona Memorial by okbends, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wednesday, December 7th, 2022* 
*Al Janoub Stadium, Al Wakrah, Qatar*

FIFA World Cup 2022 - Round of 16 - Japan 1:1 (1:3 p) Croatia - Al Janoub Stadium, Al Wakrah - December 5, 2022 by Football Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, December 7th, 2022

Riga, Latvia*
Old and new in Riga by Naval S, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Thursday December 8th, 2022

Melbourne Australia*
Melbourne at night (Explored 8/12/22) by R. Major, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, December 8th, 2022*
*Padstow, Cornwall, England, UK*

Padstow at Christmas by Sharon Honey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, December 8th, 2022

Berlin, Germany*
Robert Emmerich - 77 NLE View over Berlin from the roof of the Bundestag in Berlin - Germany by Robert Emmerich, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Friday December 9th, 2022

Taipei Taiwan*
Taipei by Andreas Behrens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wednesday, January 4th, 2023

Roermond, Holland *
Marketplace by G. Metsemakers, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Thursday January 5th, 2023

Republic of Singapore*

Pink Merlion. by Ann HS., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thursday, January 5th, 2023* 
*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*

2023/1/2/M by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thursday, January 5th, 2023

New York City*
Golden hour at Brooklyn Bridge by Ravi Cheekati, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Friday January 6th, 2023

Madrid Spain*
Navidades mágicas en Madrid by Carlos Palencia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Friday, January 6th, 2023

Amsterdam, Holland*

Amsterdam, de waag by Cor Oosterbeek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friday, January 6th, 2023* 
*Sydney, New South Wales, Australia*

Sydney by Matej Krajnc, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Saturday January 7th, 2023

Hong Kong China*

The Peak - Officially Victoria Peak, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saturday, January 7th, 2023

Madrid, Spain*
Madrid night... Gran Via by Jesús Sánchez-Bermejo Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturday, January 7th, 2023*
*Copenhagen, Denmark*

Copenhagen City. by Pascal, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Sunday January 8th, 2023

New York City*

NYC 2022 _FAV4320-nef by Felix Velasquez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunday, January 8th, 2023

Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
the Bridge to Independence by PhillymanPete, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday, January 8th, 2023* 
*Huesca, Aragon, Spain*

Pueblos bonitos de España by Tomas Dosuna, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Monday January 9th, 2024

Pattaya, Kingdom of Thailand*

The Sanctuary of Truth Museum (ปราสาทสัจธรรม) by Jinky Dabon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monday, January 9th, 2023

Berlin, Germany*
Berlin Skyline | Berlin | Germany by Darkcloud Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monday, January 9th, 2023* 
*Tokyo City, Japan*

Mt. Fuji and Tokyo City from the air. by B Lucava, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Tuesday Jamuary 10th, 2023

Riomaggiore Italy*
Riomaggiore, les Cinque Terre, Italie. by Sébastien Henquel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuesday, Jamuary 10th, 2023* 
*Victoria, British Columbia, Canada*

Victoria from The Pallastsis by Jay Carrieres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuesday, January 10th, 2023

Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro Downtown by shooterb9, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Melbourne, Australia*
CF406624-Pano-City Skyline by John de la Roche, on Flickr


----------

